# Elizabeth and Edwina - Lace Shawls KAL



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Elizabeth and Edwina Lace Shawls KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at his/her own pace.

The Elizabeth and Edwina shawls are two of my first designs. I know that quite a few of you all have knitted lovely versions of those designs already, but I realized that wed never done KALs for them yet! And so this is an opportunity for some of the newer KP members to get together and knit some fancy lace weight shawls!

Elizabeth and Edwina are both delicate lace shawls, triangular in shape, and worked top-down in one piece. They are both very fancy looking shawls, but are surprisingly easy to work. All wrong side rows are purled back, and because of the way they are designed with various sections of different lace patterns, they are never boring to knit. The Elizabeth design incorporates various traditional Shetland motifs, whereas Edwina incorporates Estonian and other European patterns. We can discuss the origins of the designs in respect to historical lace traditions as well if you all like.

Elizabeth is intended to be knitted in lace weight yarn, which will result in a generously sized shawl measuring 6 ft x 3 ft. Please note that the nature of the Elizabeth design does not lend itself to size customization. Edwina may be knitted in either lace weight or fingering weight yarn, and the size may be customized easily. The pattern size in lace weight is also 6 ft x 3 ft.

The Elizabeth pattern is charted only. The Edwina pattern is available with both charts and written instructions. So you can have your choicecharts or no charts!

*NEEDLES: US 3 or 4 circulars, 32 recommended

YARDAGE: 850  900 yards of lace weight yarn for both designs worked at the pattern size*

Here is a link to my topics in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawls may be found as well as a link to where the patterns may be purchased:

Elizabeth: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209575-1.html

Edwina: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209576-1.html

The Elizabeth and Edwina shawls are two of 4 patterns included as part of my new e-book, _Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls_. It is available on Ravelry, please PM me for more info.

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the patterns or the KAL. Thanks for participating!

Here are some pictures of the design (there are some more in the Designer Pattern Section link):


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Never did KAL before, only workshop. How do I join? If it is same as workshop then I'm in!
Lynn


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Never did KAL before, only workshop. How do I join? If it is same as workshop then I'm in!
> Lynn


It is similar to a workshop but a little different. It is more like a group of knitting friends getting together over the internet and knitting the same pattern/s together. As the designer, I'm always there to answer any questions about the pattern and help out if you have any problems. So it is a bit more relaxed and less structured. And in the case of these two designs, other people such as quite a few of my test knitters have knitted them and will be popping in from time to help as well. So it would be very cool if you joined us for it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A KAL is a very nice way to join in with other knitters doing a particular pattern. You'll gain a lot of information, as well as help if needed and encouragement. So jump right in. I am one of Dee's test knitters although I didn't knit either of these as test knits. I will be happy to help.

Sue



Lynnhelen said:


> Never did KAL before, only workshop. How do I join? If it is same as workshop then I'm in!
> Lynn


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I'm in --- off to wind my Knit Picks lace in Eucalyptus colorway; thinking Edwina for this one. Debi


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

britgirl said:


> A KAL is a very nice way to join in with other knitters doing a particular pattern. You'll gain a lot of information, as well as help if needed and encouragement. So jump right in. I am one of Dee's test knitters although I didn't knit either of these as test knits. I will be happy to help.
> 
> Sue


I am jumping in! I just bought some white lace weight yarn at a fiber festival. It is Merino/silk. Hopefully I can actually knit with it! I did download ebook so now I have to decide which one I should knit. I did knit the Ashton. I will have to look at the charts to see which may be best for a second project. Any advice will be welcome!
Lynn


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in for both! Going to have to do both in fingering though. 'Arthur' is being naughty!  Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I'm in for both! Going to have to do both in fingering though. 'Arthur' is being naughty!  Umoza


Yay!! Glad you're here!

Keep in mind through that Elizabeth in Fingering will be HUGE!!! Like at least 80" across. Just sayin'. Edwina you'll probably want to cut out a chart repeat.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm assuming that is the Shimmer? I used that for my Elizabeth and was very pleased with it. I think you will be very happy with it for the Edwina too.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81708-1.html

Sue


roed2er said:


> I'm in --- off to wind my Knit Picks lace in Eucalyptus colorway; thinking Edwina for this one. Debi


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sue: Wow! Umoza


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I have some Posh lace weight in a lavender that I am considering using for the Edwina. How many WIPS can one woman have?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As many as you think you can handle/juggle! I'm actual really down at present, having just finished a shawl and a pair of socks. Got to quickly come up with a couple of small projects to take with me, before I leave for England tomorrow, nothing big as I might not get much done, nor much space in my case, but something to keep these hands busy!

Sue


susantrail said:


> I have some Posh lace weight in a lavender that I am considering using for the Edwina. How many WIPS can one woman have?


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm assuming that is the Shimmer? I used that for my Elizabeth and was very pleased with it. I think you will be very happy with it for the Edwina too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81708-1.html
> 
> Sue


It is the Shimmer! I had bought it last year for the Glenallen but switched to a heathered Iris for it. I think it will be perfect for Edwina. How of the shimmer did you use for your Elizabeth? I have two hanks of another yarn (880 yards)set aside for Elizabeth but don't think I can get a third so I want to make sure I have enough. Otherwise, after I do Edwina - I may have to go yarn shopping for Elizabeth. Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I used 748 yards. It was the first really big lace shawl I had knit. I think it will be perfect for the Edwina too.

Sue


roed2er said:


> It is the Shimmer! I had bought it last year for the Glenallen but switched to a heathered Iris for it. I think it will be perfect for Edwina. How of the shimmer did you use for your Elizabeth? I have two hanks of another yarn (880 yards)set aside for Elizabeth but don't think I can get a third so I want to make sure I have enough. Otherwise, after I do Edwina - I may have to go yarn shopping for Elizabeth. Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am jumping in! I just bought some white lace weight yarn at a fiber festival. It is Merino/silk. Hopefully I can actually knit with it! I did download ebook so now I have to decide which one I should knit. I did knit the Ashton. I will have to look at the charts to see which may be best for a second project. Any advice will be welcome!
> Lynn


I think that Elizabeth is a bit easier than Edwina. The stitch patterns are easier to memory and to catch mistakes on. Edwina is a bit trickier particularly in the Half Leaf pattern section.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*YARDAGE FOR ELIZABETH:*

Keep in mind that on my purple sample shawl, I used US 4s with a lace weight that was a bit on the heavy side of lace. I used 850 yards for that.

But when you go with a bit lighter lace weight yarn like Sue did (I LOVE that shawl!) or Zephyr lace weight, which is a silk merino blend at 1260 yards per 1.13 grams/4 oz, you would use 750-780 about on US 3s. If you aren't sure, just tell me what the composition of the yarn is, the weight per skein and the yardage per skein and I can help out if you need me.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am picot girl with my Ruxton.... Yay..... So I am in.... Think Edwina. Mmmm. Colour colour colour??? Has any one ever made a black one??
I think Edwina is a little bit spiderwebby ? Might be great for my eldest daughter.....mmmmm....choices.... I love this bit...oooooeeeee. Thanx Dee and team  xxx


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I think that Elizabeth is a bit easier than Edwina. The stitch patterns are easier to memory and to catch mistakes on. Edwina is a bit trickier particularly in the Half Leaf pattern section.


Then Elizabeth it is!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Then Elizabeth it is!


Welcome..... Watch out its addictive..... 
:thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I am picot girl with my Ruxton.... Yay..... So I am in.... Think Edwina. Mmmm. Colour colour colour??? Has any one ever made a black one??
> I think Edwina is a little bit spiderwebby ? Might be great for my eldest daughter.....mmmmm....choices.... I love this bit...oooooeeeee. Thanx Dee and team  xxx


This is the black I am considering.. Light fingering weight...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> This is the black I am considering.. Light fingering weight...


I would love to see a black Edwina! I think with that yarn, you will wish to do one less chart 3 repeat. And I looked that up on Ravelry, they say it is sport weight, and at 150 meters for 50 grams, that sounds about right. That will give you a different look since it will be more textured, and you are going to want to use at least a US 6 if not a US 7 to get a lacy look. And then you might even want to go to 2 less chart 3 repeats unless you are looking for a very large shawl.

Edited to add: But yes, like Sue says, it will be challenging to say the least!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are very brave to consider knitting with black. I used black fingering for the Nanciann as it was a fairly easy pattern, but even with the fingering weight, I would be very hesitant using black on either Elizabeth or Edwina, although I am sure it will look beautiful. That's just my personal opinion.

Sue


sharonbartsch said:


> This is the black I am considering.. Light fingering weight...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I attempted to do Edwina in Knit Picks palette in black. I couldn't even finish one repeat of chart 2 on Sunstruck needles! But go my Shawlette sister, if anyone could pull this off you can! Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I would love to see a black Edwina! I think with that yarn, you will wish to do one less chart 3 repeat. And I looked that up on Ravelry, they say it is sport weight, and at 150 meters for 50 grams, that sounds about right. That will give you a different look since it will be more textured, and you are going to want to use at least a US 6 if not a US 7 to get a lacy look. And then you might even want to go to 2 less chart 3 repeats unless you are looking for a very large shawl.
> 
> Edited to add: But yes, like Sue says, it will be challenging to say the least!


Yep... I see your right again dee... Might still be good though.... 
Challenge accepted!!! :?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You are very brave to consider knitting with black. I used black fingering for the Nanciann as it was a fairly easy pattern, but even with the fingering weight, I would be very hesitant using black on either Elizabeth or Edwina, although I am sure it will look beautiful. That's just my personal opinion.
> 
> Sue


I am listening.... But if I don't manage -thats ok too... Not like I am gambling the family sheep station huh? Lets see how it goes.... ;-)


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I attempted to do Edwina in Knit Picks palette in black. I couldn't even finish one repeat of chart 2 on Sunstruck needles! But go my Shawlette sister, if anyone could pull this off you can! Umoza


Thanks for the vote of confidence.... Haha... I will do it on silver needles for max contrast... Or on bamboo if its too slippery... It's 80% silk and 20 linen so we shall see. 
:roll:


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I would like to use my Posh Sylvia Lace (50% merino and 50% silk). I have only 875 yards (100 grams). I knit on the loose side. Dee, what do you suggest, Elizabeth or Edwina? Full repeats or reduced?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's very nice! I would choose Elizabeth. Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I would like to use my Posh Sylvia Lace (50% merino and 50% silk). I have only 875 yards (100 grams). I knit on the loose side. Dee, what do you suggest, Elizabeth or Edwina? Full repeats or reduced?


Because of your yardage, you may want to go with Edwina, and particularly since you knit loosely. You could definitely make an Edwina with one less repeat. Check out this Ravelry project:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/emilyskapar/edwina-shawl

Check out the first pic, and you can see the proportions are still very nice. That lady used fingering weight, so don't pay attention to the yardage... I just wanted you to see what it looks like.

That is GORGEOUS yarn by the way!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Welcome..... Watch out its addictive.....
> :thumbup:


Thanks! Oh my, I do know how addictive it is...knitting my second Ashton now! I also have pattern & yarn for Ruxton. Now I have jumped on this band wagon. Yikes! I am really excited about this. My biggest fear is being bored knitting with white. The first shawl was a red/pink/orange variegated. The one I am doing now is golds/yellows. I also have a Shetland and an Alpaca fleece that I am spinning for one of these shawls. Not sure which one I will knit with the handspun. Hmmmmm, I won't get that yarn done until after the holidays. So much fleece/yarn...so little time!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you think by doing the Edwina with one less repeat I could use a 3 needle, or should I still go down to a 2? And thanks, I have been saving this yarn for a "special" project!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.... Haha... I will do it on silver needles for max contrast... Or on bamboo if its too slippery... It's 80% silk and 20 linen so we shall see.
> :roll:


And here it is chart one done on 4.5 mm needles? Too loose? This yarn is unforgiving to say the least.... Very fibrey... You know, sort of loose... Not tightly spun... May not be worth continuing ... Even when stitches are not split some of them look like they are....? Dee...?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Do you think by doing the Edwina with one less repeat I could use a 3 needle, or should I still go down to a 2? And thanks, I have been saving this yarn for a "special" project!


It is beautiful yarn.... Well done great choice :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Do you think by doing the Edwina with one less repeat I could use a 3 needle, or should I still go down to a 2? And thanks, I have been saving this yarn for a "special" project!


let me crunch some numbers later tonight... hubby is coming home and wants some company I'm sure... so after midnight I'll count up the rows and use the shawl progress calculator spreadsheet. Exactly how loosely do you knit by the way?


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> This is the black I am considering.. Light fingering weight...


I did the Holbrook in black --- black gloss lace from Knit Picks. Something that helped me a lot was getting the Sunstruck needles; nice light color needles and sharp points. I did the bulk of my knitting in the morning with good light. I am sure yours will be beautiful! Debi


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I forget how much later it is for you, no rush! Not even 7 yet here, still time to cast on  I usually go down one needle size to get gauge.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Do you think by doing the Edwina with one less repeat I could use a 3 needle, or should I still go down to a 2? And thanks, I have been saving this yarn for a "special" project!


Based on the pattern size using 880 yards, doing the 3x size with one less repeat uses about 85% of that 880 for a total of about 750 yards. So even if you knit pretty darn loose, you will be fine. Now if you usually go down to say a 2.5 needle or 2 for your lace work, then go ahead. It depends on what you want it to look like, how open the lace.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in. I'm still babying my left hand after minor surgery but I think I'll give the Elizabeth a try even though it will be slow going. Excited!!


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful, I have just purchased your ebook and will attempt to make the Elizabeth shawl - I have never knitted from a chart before so here goes! Many thanks for your designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> And here it is chart one done on 4.5 mm needles? Too loose? This yarn is unforgiving to say the least.... Very fibrey... You know, sort of loose... Not tightly spun... May not be worth continuing ... Even when stitches are not split some of them look like they are....? Dee...?


I would say that if you are not loving the way the yarn feels in your fingers, to find something else you like more. I don't think what you have pictured is too loose at all. But let's just say I don't think it will look very ethereal either. Which is neither good nor bad, if that makes sense. Are you wanting something heavier looking, which is perfectly cool if you do, or something light and airy? In which case you would need lighter weight yarn.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> I'm in. I'm still babying my left hand after minor surgery but I think I'll give the Elizabeth a try even though it will be slow going. Excited!!


Surgery! Ugh. Are you in pain? Anything that makes knitting difficult is AWFUL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynney said:


> Beautiful, I have just purchased your ebook and will attempt to make the Elizabeth shawl - I have never knitted from a chart before so here goes! Many thanks for your designs.


Thanks! We will all hold your hand every step of the way. You could also download my Ashton pattern here: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/7/1341699749027-ashton_shawl_jul2012_kp.pdf

which is a chart reading tutorial... and then you can have it to answer any questions in case we are sleeping!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I did the Holbrook in black --- black gloss lace from Knit Picks. Something that helped me a lot was getting the Sunstruck needles; nice light color needles and sharp points. I did the bulk of my knitting in the morning with good light. I am sure yours will be beautiful! Debi


I tried to find your black Holbrook to look at it... did you ever post it in the pictures section?


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you so much - I guess its nearly sleep time there? It is 3.47 pm here


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I would say that if you are not loving the way the yarn feels in your fingers, to find something else you like more. I don't think what you have pictured is too loose at all. But let's just say I don't think it will look very ethereal either. Which is neither good nor bad, if that makes sense. Are you wanting something heavier looking, which is perfectly cool if you do, or something light and airy? In which case you would need lighter weight yarn.


You make perfect sense Dee... I thought it was wrong but was not sure why... But that's exactly it... Heavy... Hmmm... Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> *YARDAGE FOR ELIZABETH:*
> 
> Keep in mind that on my purple sample shawl, I used US 4s with a lace weight that was a bit on the heavy side of lace. I used 850 yards for that.
> 
> But when you go with a bit lighter lace weight yarn like Sue did (I LOVE that shawl!) or Zephyr lace weight, which is a silk merino blend at 1260 yards per 1.13 grams/4 oz, you would use 750-780 about on US 3s. If you aren't sure, just tell me what the composition of the yarn is, the weight per skein and the yardage per skein and I can help out if you need me.


Good Morning!

Wow, everyone stays up late! I am an early bird...my yarn is Lace Weight Merino/silk blend, 96 grams, 1080 yds. I am a fairly loose knitter. Looking at your calculations it seems I should be okay on US 3s but want to be sure.
Lynn


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm interested in making the Elizabeth shawl. I have some Fiesta Ballerina, which is variegated. Do you think that would look good? Here's a picture.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.... Haha... I will do it on silver needles for max contrast... Or on bamboo if its too slippery... It's 80% silk and 20 linen so we shall see.
> :roll:


How about spreading a white cloth over your knee while knitting in black? I've found it useful in the past. Good luck, I hope it works out because it will look so elegant. I'm going back to my stash - can't quite make my mind up about the yarn but it will be Edwina for me.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How about spreading a white cloth over your knee while knitting in black? I've found it useful in the past. Good luck, I hope it works out because it will look so elegant. I'm going back to my stash - can't quite make my mind up about the yarn but it will be Edwina for me.


Thanks Linda
I have to go and get some lace weight black.... Linen if I can find it. Because the silk I had was too heavy...and very fiberous..not spun well if you know what I mean... Thanks for the encouragement though... I am definitely gunna do it!!!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

What patterns are in the e-book? I like both Elizabeth and Edwina. Having never knitted lace using lace yarn, this is challenging.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I posted a picture of the yarn I'm considering for the Elizabeth but neglected to include the info. This yarn suggests a size 5 needle for lace. If I use a size 3, will I be ok? I only have 925 yards, so there's not a lot of room for error.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I've been wanting to knit one of your beautiful patterns for some time. I saved the Ashton pattern months ago. I don't know whether I'll be able to participate in the KAL due to multiple projects at this time, but I decided the wonderful e-book was too good to pass up, so I purchased it this morning. I wouldn't even attempt to decide which of your beautiful patterns I like the best, since each one is so pretty. I'm looking forward to working on each of them at some point. I'll certainly be following along to see all the beautiful creations in the two KALs. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm interested in making the Elizabeth shawl. I have some Fiesta Ballerina, which is variegated. Do you think that would look good? Here's a picture.


Your yarn is very beautiful, and it is an alpaca ten cel mix so the hand and drape will be exceptional... Variegated colours, In my opinion only.., do not show off the lace patterns as well as solid ar mottled yarns do.. Somehow your eye gets busy with the colour and not the pattern. Knit up a swatch of the first chart or two and see what you think. Good luck and have fun .


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Would love to join in but finding it difficult to get lace weight (I live in the outback and only have on line) I knit socks and have oodles of sock weight yarn, I like the Elizabeth Shawl, and was thinking of Regia self striping or Moda Vera self striping/variegated. 
did a search and can get some "holst garn samarkand wool silk blend", though not sure how long it will take to arrive?
Please advise, many thanks Sharon


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> I'm in for both! Going to have to do both in fingering though. 'Arthur' is being naughty!  Umoza


sorry who is Arthur, and is fingering, same as sock - 4ply. I have oodles of sock yarn.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Your yarn is very beautiful, and it is an alpaca ten cel mix so the hand and drape will be exceptional... Variegated colours, In my opinion only.., do not show off the lace patterns as well as solid ar mottled yarns do.. Somehow your eye gets busy with the colour and not the pattern. Knit up a swatch of the first chart or two and see what you think. Good luck and have fun .


Thanks for that quick reply Sharon. You have a point. I'm going out today so I'll look for something solid or tonal.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Catlover2406 said:


> sorry who is Arthur, and is fingering, same as sock - 4ply. I have oodles of sock yarn.


I do believe she is referring to arthritis. Here is USA we joke and say it a silly way: Arthur-rite-tis. 
Took me a minute to figure out what she was saying also until I remembered this! Those of us with arthritis need to laugh about it some days or we go nutty!

Hope this explanation made sense...


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> I do believe she is referring to arthritis. Here is USA we joke and say it a silly way: Arthur-rite-tis.
> Took me a minute to figure out what she was saying also until I remembered this! Those of us with arthritis need to laugh about it some days or we go nutty!
> 
> Hope this explanation made sense...


Thanks for that, my daughter has rheumatoid arthritis, should have clicked.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I tried to find your black Holbrook to look at it... did you ever post it in the pictures section?


No - and I do want to. I finished it last winter for my son's wedding but didn't get my new laptop and picture loading capabilities until just a month ago. I will get some this weekend! I get compliments on it all the time; the yarn was an absolute joy to work with and I have worn it with my black jeans thrown over a turtleneck and dressed up with all the glitz and glam. The wool/silk combo takes on all comers and is warm while looking delicate. Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Do hope that you will post it. Would love to see it in the black.

Sue


roed2er said:


> No - and I do want to. I finished it last winter for my son's wedding but didn't get my new laptop and picture loading capabilities until just a month ago. I will get some this weekend! I get compliments on it all the time; the yarn was an absolute joy to work with and I have worn it with my black jeans thrown over a turtleneck and dressed up with all the glitz and glam. The wool/silk combo takes on all comers and is warm while looking delicate. Debi


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Based on the pattern size using 880 yards, doing the 3x size with one less repeat uses about 85% of that 880 for a total of about 750 yards. So even if you knit pretty darn loose, you will be fine. Now if you usually go down to say a 2.5 needle or 2 for your lace work, then go ahead. It depends on what you want it to look like, how open the lace.


Thanks for the number crunching Dee! I think I will swatch with both a 3 and 2, then decide which appeals most. I appreciate knowing I have the choice. I used a 3 on my Wilshire with Miss Babs Yasmin and love how that turned out. I wonder how the two yarns compare, I will check on that.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Thanks for the number crunching Dee! I think I will swatch with both a 3 and 2, then decide which appeals most. I appreciate knowing I have the choice. I used a 3 on my Wilshire with Miss Babs Yasmin and love how that turned out. I wonder how the two yarns compare, I will check on that.


So I get 9.6 for the Yasmin and 8.75 for the Sylvia, which would make them both regular lace weight, with the Sylvia a bit heavier. I think a 3 may be in order.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I will order yarn and try to follow along on this KAL. I am pretty bogged down now until after the holidays because I work full time but will just be a slow tag-a-long. I think I will order the e-book because all of the shawls are beautiful. Then I will decide which one to do. I would like to retire again so I can sit around knitting Dee shawls all day.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

So I have never done a KAL and have never done a shawl so this is all new to me. How do you keep track of the KAL


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Surgery! Ugh. Are you in pain? Anything that makes knitting difficult is AWFUL!


No pain, thanks for asking. Just very stiff and I can't grip anything small very well. A simple trigger thumb surgery.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in even though I am still work on the Nanciann and the Ruxton. LOL I have to check my yarn stash.!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> I'm in even though I am still work on the Nanciann and the Ruxton. LOL I have to check my yarn stash.!


It's all good --- I still have my Nanciann, an Ashton and the Glenallen on the needles! Thinking this year, everyone may be getting gift certificates for Christmas instead of handmade items! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> You make perfect sense Dee... I thought it was wrong but was not sure why... But that's exactly it... Heavy... Hmmm... Thanks for your input.


You are most welcome!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Wow, everyone stays up late! I am an early bird...my yarn is Lace Weight Merino/silk blend, 96 grams, 1080 yds. I am a fairly loose knitter. Looking at your calculations it seems I should be okay on US 3s but want to be sure.
> Lynn


I think you'd be fine with the US 3s as far as yardage is concerned. What you may want to consider though is what you want the lace to look like. I knitted my Edwinas, both the pale green and magenta one, on US3s. I like the resulting fabric that my own knitting tension and US3s combine to create... not too loosey goosey, not too dense. But I used US4s on my Elizabeth because that lace weight yarn was on the heavy end of lace weight, and when I swatched, the US3s made the fabric too dense looking for my taste. So I went up to a US4 to get it "just right" again, in my opinion.

There is one school of thought to use pretty big needles with lace weight yarn, like say US 5s or even 6s... but I personally don't like the fabric that creates. I think the yarn overs look sloppy, and there is not enough definition between positive (the knitting itself) and the negative (the "holes" created by the yarn overs) space. That is my opinion only of course! The reason I bring this up is because if your tension is quite loose, then you are going to get a different looking lace fabric than I did on my samples.

One of my test knitters is very loose knitter, and she went down to US2s on my last test knit to get the same look that I would have achieved on US 3s.

I would recommend swatching a teeny bit of Chart 2, which will take no time at all, on those US3s and then do a little swatch on US2.5s or 2s... and see what you like better.

The following link discusses what I just wrote about. First, it briefly covers yarn choices for lace, then Eunny swatches on different size needles, shows pictures, and talks about pretty much what I just did. She likes to use the US2s for lace... because that gives her the lace fabric that she likes personally. Here is the link : http://www.eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/03/majoring_in_lace_part_ii.html


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Bought the Ebook and will be joining when time allows. Still trying to find time to work on my Ruxton but will be trying to start on the Edwina as soon as I can.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I think you'd be fine with the US 3s as far as yardage is concerned. What you may want to consider though is what you want the lace to look like. I knitted my Edwinas, both the pale green and magenta one, on US3s. I like the resulting fabric that my own knitting tension and US3s combine to create... not too loosey goosey, not too dense. But I used US4s on my Elizabeth because that lace weight yarn was on the heavy end of lace weight, and when I swatched, the US3s made the fabric too dense looking for my taste. So I went up to a US4 to get it "just right" again, in my opinion.
> 
> There is one school of thought to use pretty big needles with lace weight yarn, like say US 5s or even 6s... but I personally don't like the fabric that creates. I think the yarn overs look sloppy, and there is not enough definition between positive (the knitting itself) and the negative (the "holes" created by the yarn overs) space. That is my opinion only of course! The reason I bring this up is because if your tension is quite loose, then you are going to get a different looking lace fabric than I did on my samples.
> 
> ...


Thanks sooooo much. I will watch, read & swatch! I sound like Dr. Suess!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I'm considering for the Elizabeth but neglected to include the info. This yarn suggests a size 5 needle for lace. If I use a size 3, will I be ok? I only have 925 yards, so there's not a lot of room for error.


Hi Karen. I see you've gotten a reply about the variegation in the yarn.... and I agree with Sharon about using variegated yarn for lace. BUT!!! It really depends.. for example, that yarn you pictured has very subtle variegation and could work well. So yes, do swatch! My own Elizabeth in the deep purple/maroon that you see pictured... that yarn is pretty crazy variegated. It photographs really well, particularly when backlit like I've learned to do with it, but if you saw the shawl in person, it is pretty hard to see the lace pattern.

Now that yarn of yours may work very well actually, since it looks almost like watercolors if that makes sense. You could just start knitting with it and see how it looks after a few inches. That's what I would do. I love those colors!

Regarding needle size, well, the post I just wrote above talks about that. That yarn is over 900 yards per 100 grams, so I would probably use US3s with it, since it is alpaca and tencel and so has very little elasticity and will not relax. Why is says to use 5s... well, there you go, some people like that way that looks, I think it would look not so good! It also depends on the design. These two shawls have very definite "pictures" in them, particularly Elizabeth, and you want those pictures crisply defined.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

cableaway said:


> So I have never done a KAL and have never done a shawl so this is all new to me. How do you keep track of the KAL


I have a special toolbar that I use to bring up certain favorites that I use all the time and delete and change the tab to the last page whenever necessary.

Using a favorite's tab is perhaps the easiest way to keep track of the KAL...Otherwise you can go to the Home page on KP and then to the KAL section and click on the page you desire to access.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Would love to join in but finding it difficult to get lace weight (I live in the outback and only have on line) I knit socks and have oodles of sock weight yarn, I like the Elizabeth Shawl, and was thinking of Regia self striping or Moda Vera self striping/variegated.
> did a search and can get some "holst garn samarkand wool silk blend", though not sure how long it will take to arrive?
> Please advise, many thanks Sharon


I replied to you PM. Oh, and I would definitely avoid any self striping yarns on these two... and only because you will see the yarn first, and the design second. Not just because it's my design that I want the world to see!!! (well, maybe a little, I'm only human.  ) But because of all the work _you_ put into lace knitting, you want the world to see your pretty stitches, right, not the yarn!


----------



## cpeterman (Sep 21, 2013)

what does KAL stand for?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cableaway said:


> So I have never done a KAL and have never done a shawl so this is all new to me. How do you keep track of the KAL


Hi and welcome!!! Now that you've posted here in the KAL, just click on "Watched Topics" at the top of any of these pages and any time a new post has been made on the KAL, you can access it. That's the way I do it. (Nan had another way.)

When you click on Watched Topics, you get a list of all the topics you've posted in or selected to 'watch". Then, go to the "last post" column. If you click on the => that is underlined, you will be directed to the KAL and to the first unread post. And then you can proceed from there!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I will order yarn and try to follow along on this KAL. I am pretty bogged down now until after the holidays because I work full time but will just be a slow tag-a-long. I think I will order the e-book because all of the shawls are beautiful. Then I will decide which one to do. I would like to retire again so I can sit around knitting Dee shawls all day.


Aw... you are so sweet!!! Glad to have you however we can get ya!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cpeterman said:



> what does KAL stand for?


It stand for Knit a Long, so basically a bunch of people get together and all knit the same project. It's become very popular online for knitters from all over the world to get to know each other and learn and knit together. I've done quite a few here for my lace shawl designs over the past couple of years.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> What patterns are in the e-book? I like both Elizabeth and Edwina. Having never knitted lace using lace yarn, this is challenging.


There is always that "first time" for knitting with lace weight! I remember mine well. It is pretty fiddy at first, but after a while, you get used to it easily. The nice thing is that is is so lightweight, it is super easy on one's hands.. again, once you get used to it.

These are both good patterns to start with, since they don't have patterning on the wrong sides, you just purl across. So it is easier to fix mistakes and read your knitting on them.

Here are pics of the Nadira and Glenallen shawls that are also in the book:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I got to everyone that had a question since I woke up! I'm going to my Mom's and will do a bit of shopping for a while, so I'll check back in a few hours and see if anyone needs any assistance.

Thanks to all of you for joining the KAL... and for buying the patterns. Group hug!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I was going to use Lorna's lace Helen's lace yarn 50% silk/50% wool. There is 1250 yards so that should be ok. Would you use a 3 or 4 US needle.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cableaway said:


> I was going to use Lorna's lace Helen's lace yarn 50% silk/50% wool. There is 1250 yards so that should be ok. Would you use a 3 or 4 US needle.


okay, one more answer! I would use a 3 probably with that yarn. It's pretty skinny. And so pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Elizabeth and Edwina Lace Shawls KAL!!!!!


I am about 3 days behind in my KP reading - had to take a trip to town for appointments & had no access. Now I have to go back & read up on what everyone's been doing!! 
I have cast on my Edwina, though


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> ... Knit Picks lace in Eucalyptus colorway; thinking Edwina for this one. Debi


Oh, I think that will be beautiful! I almost ordered some myself but i have decided to see how I feel about knitting with this finer weight first - a rare moment of restraint in my yarn buying history.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I'm in for both! Going to have to do both in fingering though....


I plan on doing both as well but will start the Edwina in lace weight & see how I feel before deciding on what to go with for the Elizabeth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm assuming that is the Shimmer? I used that for my Elizabeth and was very pleased with it.


It is obvious why you were pleased with it. It is stunning!!! No surprise.
The colourway is beautiful - so subtle. I might have to buy that Eucalyptus after all, now that I realize that the Elizabeth might not work out so well with fingering yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I used 748 yards. It was the first really big lace shawl I had knit...


I notice that you used 3.25 mm needles. I am using 3.5mm, though, because I have a tendency to knit a bit tightly. I wonder how much difference that switch in needle size might make?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I just purchased the Ebook. Beautiful patterns. I need to finish my current project and then I'll start, but now I don't know which to start; the Elizabeth or the Ruxton (which was my original plan). What to do, what to do...


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad to be in good company. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how much difference it will make. Dee will probably be able to answer that.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I notice that you used 3.25 mm needles. I am using 3.5mm, though, because I have a tendency to knit a bit tightly. I wonder how much difference that switch in needle size might make?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> I would like to use my Posh Sylvia Lace (50% merino and 50% silk). ...


Looks & sounds lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> And here it is chart one done on 4.5 mm needles...


I can't offer you any advice but it looks promising to me ... & certainly evokes a spider web, as you said.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Would love to join in but finding it difficult to get lace weight (I live in the outback and only have on line) I knit socks and have oodles of sock weight yarn, I like the Elizabeth Shawl, and was thinking of Regia self striping or Moda Vera self striping/variegated.
> did a search and can get some "holst garn samarkand wool silk blend", though not sure how long it will take to arrive?
> Please advise, many thanks Sharon


Hi, sorry I went to bed... There is an Ozzie site called the wool shack that has a pretty good range of stuff. The ice yarns from turkey take about a week to get to the cities and the however extra to get to you... Most yarn stores around the place will help you ver the phone... I know it's hard, I grew up on a sheep station and from then till a few years ago lived in remote(mostly) mining towns. There is a page I will try to link you to that shows the yarns gauges etc... USA don't talk in ply, think that comes from the Brits. Hope something works for you....

Nup...can't do it....
Search this topic because that's what is the heading on the page..

"Standard Yarn Weight System"

I am going yarn shopping today.... There are 2 and spotlight in adelaide so not that good of a range.... I will have a good look whats about let you know?

Cya.

Oh and I know that jscalpen on here from Newfoundland has made shawls in sock weight yarn, she would be forthcoming with advice on that I reckon...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> .. jscalpen on here from Newfoundland has made shawls in sock weight yarn, she would be forthcoming with advice on that I reckon...


Wow - my ears are burning. I'd certainly offer help but there's a number of people on here with a lot more experience in all of the various weights. I am pretty new to the lace knitting scene but I am certainly a convert & I think that sock weight is my favourite. This is my first lace weight so the jury is still out.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - my ears are burning. I'd certainly offer help but there's a number of people on here with a lot more experience in all of the various weights. I am pretty new to the lace knitting scene but I am certainly a convert & I think that sock weight is my favourite. This is my first lace weight so the jury is still out.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I've started Edwina. I decided to go with Debbie Bliss Party Angel in a warm brown with bronze/gold glitter from my stash. It is 72% kid mohair, 24% silk. This is only the second "fluffy" yarn I've used and the last pattern was written for fluffy. But, so far, the fabric is looking good on 4mm needles. I've done 3 repeats of chart 2. I am finding it more difficult than usual to "read" my stitches but am beginning to build up a rhythm. So far so good.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, I've started Edwina. I decided to go with Debbie Bliss Party Angel in a warm brown with bronze/gold glitter from my stash. It is 72% kid mohair, 24% silk. This is only the second "fluffy" yarn I've used and the last pattern was written for fluffy. But, so far, the fabric is looking good on 4mm needles. I've done 3 repeats of chart 2. I am finding it more difficult than usual to "read" my stitches but am beginning to build up a rhythm. So far so good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: go girl!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you think this lace weight yarn would be suitable for either of these shawls?

100g each skein 798 yards, 50% Merino 50% Silk


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Per Dee's suggestion I started my "swatch". I was supposed to do chart 2 which I marked then did chart 1! The swatch is all of chart 1 & 4 rows of Chart 2. 2 pattern rows, 2 purl rows.
I used US 3s. The yarn is Lace Weight Merino/Silk. By the feel of it I would say it is a 50/50 blend. There isn't a lot of stretch to it. I usually knit loose but this yarn really doesn't allow it.
I need honest opinions from my fellow knitsters. This yarn is really thin. I have never knit with Lace Weight before. Maybe this is the norm. I feel like I am knitting with thread!I have made other shawls in Fingering yarn. Compared to fingering this seems very small. Do you think this will work for Elizabeth? I posted the picture with a meauring tape & penny so you could get an idea of the gauge. If I do use this yarn I feel I will need different needles. Mine are knitpicks Harmony. I thought they had sharp tips but with this yarn I think they need to be sharper. 
Please let me know what you all think. 
Lynn


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Hi, sorry I went to bed... There is an Ozzie site called the wool shack that has a pretty good range of stuff. The ice yarns from turkey take about a week to get to the cities and the however extra to get to you... Most yarn stores around the place will help you ver the phone... I know it's hard, I grew up on a sheep station and from then till a few years ago lived in remote(mostly) mining towns. There is a page I will try to link you to that shows the yarns gauges etc... USA don't talk in ply, think that comes from the Brits. Hope something works for you....
> 
> Nup...can't do it....
> Search this topic because that's what is the heading on the page..
> ...


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Per Dee's suggestion I started my "swatch". I was supposed to do chart 2 which I marked then did chart 1! The swatch is all of chart 1 & 4 rows of Chart 2. 2 pattern rows, 2 purl rows.
> I used US 3s. The yarn is Lace Weight Merino/Silk. By the feel of it I would say it is a 50/50 blend. There isn't a lot of stretch to it. I usually knit loose but this yarn really doesn't allow it.
> I need honest opinions from my fellow knitsters. This yarn is really thin. I have never knit with Lace Weight before. Maybe this is the norm. I feel like I am knitting with thread!I have made other shawls in Fingering yarn. Compared to fingering this seems very small. Do you think this will work for Elizabeth? I posted the picture with a meauring tape & penny so you could get an idea of the gauge. If I do use this yarn I feel I will need different needles. Mine are knitpicks Harmony. I thought they had sharp tips but with this yarn I think they need to be sharper.
> Please let me know what you all think.
> Lynn


Honestly, I think that looks great. But the Shawlettes should advise. I know the first time I knitted with lace yarn I also felt like I was knitting with thread. I got used to it quite quickly, then when I went back fingering weight it felt so thick!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Do you think this lace weight yarn would be suitable for either of these shawls?
> 
> 100g each skein 798 yards, 50% Merino 50% Silk


I have this yarn in my stash (Findley Dappled by Jupiter Moon Farm) same color and everything. I didn't consider it only because it's 798 yards which is not quite enough. I think it would look very nice though.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

susantrail said:


> Honestly, I think that looks great. But the Shawlettes should advise. I know the first time I knitted with lace yarn I also felt like I was knitting with thread. I got used to it quite quickly, then when I went back fingering weight it felt so thick!


Thanks. It is good to hear that I am not alone thinking the yarn feels like thread. It is almost a gossamer.
Shawlettes? I love it! Now that I am part of this I must learn proper "shawl speak"!
Thanks for your input. I appreciate it  !


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I notice that you used 3.25 mm needles. I am using 3.5mm, though, because I have a tendency to knit a bit tightly. I wonder how much difference that switch in needle size might make?


Hi! Welcome to the land of lace weight yarn! I think you'd be fine with the 3.5s, particularly if you knit tightly.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Do you think this lace weight yarn would be suitable for either of these shawls?
> 
> 100g each skein 798 yards, 50% Merino 50% Silk


That yarn is gorgeous! I think it's lively looking without being over variegated, so I don't think it will obscure the lace patterning.

Now, with that yardage, you will have to do the Edwina at the one less than pattern size, which would be 3x chart 3 instead of 4x. It will look lovely at that size... I posted a link earlier to a project on Ravelry done at the 3xs size and it is nicely proportioned.If you knit with average tension like I do, you would use about 750 yards of yarn. I would probably use a US 3/3.25mm to be on the safe side yardage wise...although you could probably use a US 4/3.5mm with that weight lace yarn as well, as it is on the heavier side of lace weight.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Per Dee's suggestion I started my "swatch". I was supposed to do chart 2 which I marked then did chart 1! The swatch is all of chart 1 & 4 rows of Chart 2. 2 pattern rows, 2 purl rows.
> I used US 3s. The yarn is Lace Weight Merino/Silk. By the feel of it I would say it is a 50/50 blend. There isn't a lot of stretch to it. I usually knit loose but this yarn really doesn't allow it.
> I need honest opinions from my fellow knitsters. This yarn is really thin. I have never knit with Lace Weight before. Maybe this is the norm. I feel like I am knitting with thread!I have made other shawls in Fingering yarn. Compared to fingering this seems very small. Do you think this will work for Elizabeth? I posted the picture with a meauring tape & penny so you could get an idea of the gauge. If I do use this yarn I feel I will need different needles. Mine are knitpicks Harmony. I thought they had sharp tips but with this yarn I think they need to be sharper.
> Please let me know what you all think.
> Lynn


That looks EXACTLY like it is supposed to! Very excellent! Yep, it does feel like knitting with thread. There is a big learning curve as far as your fingers are concerned, to get used to the feel of it requires a lighter touch (I can't think of any other way to put it) and a lot of relaxing. Realize that more than any other yarn weight, your unblocked lace with look like crap to be frank... and as your knitting gets bigger and bigger, it takes on a blob like appearance! It is hard to believe that that ugly blob is going to look like the pictures of the two Es on the first page of this topic, but I promise it will!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*SHAWL PROGRESS CALCULATOR*

For those of you who are knitting the Edwina and have a smaller amount of yarn, and for anyone here who plans on knitting more triangular shawls in the future and want to know how to maximize your yardage, check out this spreadsheet. I didn't invent the spreadsheet, but I put together a very detailed "how to use it" PDF file that I have attached. And the link to the spreadsheet is on the PDF.

Just click on "Download" to down load the file.

Basically, you weigh your yarn at the beginning with a yarn/postage scale, and you reweigh from time to time and compare your results with the percentage completed on the spreadsheet after filling in how many rows you anticipate knitting. I will admit it is pretty "mathy" to use... and looks a bit terrifying for anyone who is not a math lover, but it really isn't so bad! Check it out if you like and and we can discuss in more detail on a case by case basis.

Please note that the 4x size Edwina has 237 rows and the 3x size has 213 rows.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic. Edwina is calling out to my soon to be daughter-in-law! She will love it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*LACE YARN WEIGHTS*

I would like briefly to touch on lace yarn weights. This is cut and pasted from a previous KAL but might be helpful to some of you when picking yarn. I added a few things to the cut and paste as well that are pertinent to this KAL.
----------
Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it, or nylon, or you can use this for alpaca and even bamboo/tencel) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 4 and 4.75 yards per gram. 
- Sock weight may be a bit heavier at about 3.75 yards per gram for some heavier sock yarns, or can be the same as fingering, and here in the US, those two terms are interchangeable.
- What is called light fingering weight usually comes in between 5 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra or Ultra Fine lace weight over 11.
- Cobweb over 14, and can be way thinner than that too!

And now I will add that I believe that 2 ply is lace and 4 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????

Keep in mind that some fibers are heavier than others (cotton is heavier than wool for example) but if comparing apples to apples this method works better than any other I've seen to get a quick idea of how thick the yarn is going to be.
------
In the case of these two patterns, I used a US3 on Edwina since the yarn I used were on the lighter side of regular lace weight, whereas I used a US4 on Elizabeth for the purplish yarn pictured since that was heavy lace weight. Personally, I would never use a US5 on any lace weight since like I mentioned in a previous post, it looks too loose to me. And if I was knitting with ultra fine lace, I would surely use smaller needle even, a US2 or 2.5. I would never knit with cobweb weight, I admit it, because there is nothing on earth that would entice me to use a smaller needle than a 2, even if there was gold inside!

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Honestly, I think that looks great. But the Shawlettes should advise. I know the first time I knitted with lace yarn I also felt like I was knitting with thread. I got used to it quite quickly, then when I went back fingering weight it felt so thick!


Looks good to me.... How open you like your lace is truly personal choice, oh and will influence the finished size... But yeah... Looks great :thumbup:

And... Your harmony needles are great for putting in life lines... As are the SOS cords on addi lace.... Truly...nothing really feels sharp enough!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *SHAWL PROGRESS CALCULATOR*
> 
> Thanks Dee... Saved in knit companion for future use, x


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am trying to decide on yarn. I am looking at Knit Picks cloud and also gloss. I like the gloss lace but have not used the cloud before. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have knit with both and I have health challenges that make yarn choice important. I love the feel of both and they both block and drape beautifully. Umoza ( if you are on Ravelry you can search for projects for both for more reviews)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> I have knit with both and I have health challenges that make yarn choice important. I love the feel of both and they both block and drape beautifully. Umoza ( if you are on Ravelry you can search for projects for both for more reviews)


I will take your word for it. I love the gloss but I was eyeing the latte heather in the cloud. I think I will go with the cloud. Thank you for answering so promptly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I would say that if you are not loving the way the yarn feels in your fingers, to find something else you like more. I don't think what you have pictured is too loose at all. But let's just say I don't think it will look very ethereal either. Which is neither good nor bad, if that makes sense. Are you wanting something heavier looking, which is perfectly cool if you do, or something light and airy? In which case you would need lighter weight yarn.


Yay... Today I got this.....

And it's so good....exactly what I wanted.... Thankyou for your comments. They gave me the self assurance needed to go get what I wanted instead of "making do"... I will post a pic of the progress when I get a bit done....x

Oh you can't read... But it's 375 yards to 25 grams.... So pretty fine...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *SHAWL PROGRESS CALCULATOR*
> 
> For those of you who are knitting the Edwina and have a smaller amount of yarn, and for anyone here who plans on knitting more triangular shawls in the future and want to know how to maximize your yardage, check out this spreadsheet. I didn't invent the spreadsheet, but I put together a very detailed "how to use it" PDF file that I have attached. And the link to the spreadsheet is on the PDF.
> 
> ...


Ooohhhh --- love it! Have it downloaded and saved to my knitting resource file. Thank you so much! I wish I had this when knitting my Ruxton; I shorted one repeat of the body chart out of fear of running out when it turns out I would have had plenty. The bookkeeper/math geek in me loves things like this! Debi


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am trying to decide on yarn. I am looking at Knit Picks cloud and also gloss. I like the gloss lace but have not used the cloud before. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have not used the cloud but I have used the gloss and LOVED it. It felt good while knitting it, blocked and drapes well, and is warm while still looking delicate. Debi


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sharon : I have that yarn. In fact I am knitting a beaded Ashton with it. For either of these shawls you will HAVE TO double it. It just goes on and on and on! I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2 and on the last row of chart 2 A. I still have almost a third of the two wheels I originally cast on with. Oh and I am using size 3(US) needles. Just a heads up.  Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Sharon : I have that yarn. In fact I am knitting a beaded Ashton with it. For either of these shawls you will HAVE TO double it. It just goes on and on and on! I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2 and on the last row of chart 2 A. I still have almost a third of the two wheels I originally cast on with. Oh and I am using size 3(US) needles. Just a heads up.  Umoza


Umoza... I am just too impulsive..... I am on my second repeat of chart 2 already..... We shall see... I rally wanted the cob web feel... ;-) looks like I found it... Eeep... I am using a 3.5mm which is ( I think ) a little bigger than. 3 USA. Keep you posted x


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes that's a US 4. It will give you exactly what you want but it might need a little more customizing. My grand daughter used it to make the Wedding Ring Shawl two years ago. Took her almost five months to finish. But it was fabulous and she will be wearing it for her wedding in the spring in Ghana. Umoza


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yay... Today I got this.....
> 
> And it's so good....exactly what I wanted.... Thankyou for your comments. They gave me the self assurance needed to go get what I wanted instead of "making do"... I will post a pic of the progress when I get a bit done....x
> 
> Oh you can't read... But it's 375 yards to 25 grams.... So pretty fine...


Hello
Where/what store did you buy this yarn at?
Later I will, post a pic of the moda vera noir sock yarn I am thinking of using, but these these balls appear thicker than the one I am currently knitting socks with 
But I have had a look at suzy house frau, and purlwise, both have some yarn I am keen on?
S


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

roed2er said:


> I have not used the cloud but I have used the gloss and LOVED it. It felt good while knitting it, blocked and drapes well, and is warm while still looking delicate. Debi


Thank you. I do like knitting with the gloss also. I decided to order both and then decide. I will use one now and add the other to my stash for another of Dee's shawls later on. I got the e-book because I like all the shawls in it. It is better than getting them separately which I would eventually do anyway. So far I have had good luck with Knit Pick yarn and they are reasonable.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hello
> Where/what store did you buy this yarn at?
> Later I will, post a pic of the moda vera noir sock yarn I am thinking of using, but these these balls appear thicker than the one I am currently knitting socks with
> But I have had a look at suzy house frau, and purlwise, both have some yarn I am keen on?
> S


Hi S. 
I got this at the needle nook on Fullarton road in adelaide... Google them... They do Internet sales or you can ring them and get them to post it...


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

karenh said:


> I have this yarn in my stash (Findley Dappled by Jupiter Moon Farm) same color and everything. I didn't consider it only because it's 798 yards which is not quite enough. I think it would look very nice though.


I have 2 balls of it for that yardage reason, but will have to pick a place in the pattern to join the second ball onto it! I love the colors so much, but don't want to take anything away from Dee's Textures.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I am doing the Edwina. I think the yarn is a light fingering weight. (maybe) I am using size 4 needles, as those are the only ones I can run a lifeline through. I only have approx. 762 yards. If I only do 3 repeats of pattern three will I have enough?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Merae: if you go back a couple of pages you wll find Dee's explanation of how to calculate yarn for the shawls. It is very helpful and can be used for any knitting projects also. Umoza


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is moda vera noir sock yarn I have in my stash, funny these balls seem thicker than the same dye lot etc, I am currently knitting a pair of socks with.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess I'll have to invest in a scale.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is what I am thinking of knitting Edwina in see above pic.
But think I will order some lace yarn just in case. 
Gee I wish I could decide what yarn to use, I want to start.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks to all who gave me input. I do so appreciate it. 
Also, thank you Dee for all the info on Lace Weights & calculator. I truly thought I was doing something wrong since the yarn is so thin. Glad to know I am on the right track. 

After seeing all the beautiful colors you all are choosing my white seems sooooo boring! I suppose I will just call it "classic"! Oh well, I will just have to do another when I finish this one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Would love to join in but finding it difficult to get lace weight (I live in the outback and only have on line) I knit socks and have oodles of sock weight yarn, I like the Elizabeth Shawl, and was thinking of Regia self striping or Moda Vera self striping/variegated.
> did a search and can get some "holst garn samarkand wool silk blend", though not sure how long it will take to arrive?
> Please advise, many thanks Sharon


Patons do Embrace which is 90% Merino and 10% silk. 2 ply (whihc is Lace wieght) 50gm 340m. I think it is Lincraft that still sell it-though as you can see I got my pink at Spotlight. A number of colours, all solids. Around $8 ball at full price. And as a patons yarn many of the Australian yarn stoes will sell it I should think. Most of them feel nice and soft, but one didn't feel nearly as soft- maybe the dye? (note that the PAtons in different countries sell different yarns and use different names)

And Sharon they have a very dark gray or black (even with my daylight lamp can't work out which it is).

The last thing I need is to look at doing one of these! but I've been checking out my stash. HAve a number of lace weights in the right metaerage. But only one (a pink Embrace) that is plain. Here are the ones I have that I am consdering (Unless I use 1 ply and double them up!). Love the bright one but not for these I think-too busy. Think the green might have the same problem. Which leaves the pink. The black is simply becuase I mentioned it - but only have 1 ball so not enough.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

oooh - I like the green one; I think the coloring is subtle and will look wonderful! JMO, Debi

The last thing I need is to look at doing one of these! but I've been checking out my stash. HAve a number of lace weights in the right metaerage. But only one (a pink Embrace) that is plain. Here are the ones I have that I am consdering (Unless I use 1 ply and double them up!). Love the bright one but not for these I think-too busy. Think the green might have the same problem. Which leaves the pink. The black is simply becuase I mentioned it - but only have 1 ball so not enough.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> This is moda vera noir sock yarn I have in my stash, funny these balls seem thicker than the same dye lot etc, I am currently knitting a pair of socks with.


This is fingering weight not lace weight so you would need to do Edwina.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *LACE YARN WEIGHTS*
> 
> And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????


1 ply is cobweb
2 ply is lace weight
3ply is I guess the heavier laces. 
4ply is fingering/ sock weight
5ply is sport/heavier sock weights (think it is sport in the UK too 5 ply in Australia/NZ)

This isn't all that clear, but might help. Starting at the bottom is 1 ply heading up to 5 ply at the top.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

roed2er said:


> oooh - I like the green one; I think the coloring is subtle and will look wonderful! JMO, Debi
> 
> ]


I'll see what others say- like the green but not sure if it too busy- if I will lose the lace work in the colour changes. Guess I could swatch a bit. See what Dee says when she returns- and I need to head out to bed as it 1115 pm. Well I should off to bed anyway.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1 ply is cobweb
> 2 ply is lace weight
> 3ply is I guess the heavier laces.
> 4ply is fingering/ sock weight
> ...


Thanks for this. I realized that the cut and paste I did of those UK weights had been corrected a bit after I wrote it a couple of years ago. I had taken that info from a website clearly had it wrong. I corrected it in the original post.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll see what others say- like the green but not sure if it too busy- if I will lose the lace work in the colour changes. Guess I could swatch a bit. See what Dee says when she returns- and I need to head out to bed as it 1115 pm. Well I should off to bed anyway.


I looked at the green yarn and I do think it will be a b it too busy, but that is just a guess. Swatching will tell you much more.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I have 2 balls of it for that yardage reason, but will have to pick a place in the pattern to join the second ball onto it! I love the colors so much, but don't want to take anything away from Dee's Textures.


Just join the second ball when you run out of the first! Unless that is hand dyed and the skeins look different, and then you might want to pick a place where the pattern changes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I decided to go with Debbie Bliss Party Angel in a warm brown with bronze/gold glitter from my stash. It is 72% kid mohair, 24% silk.


Sounds pretty - but tricky. I have something similar in my stash so I am interested to see how yours is working out.


> I am finding it more difficult than usual to "read" my stitches ...


I am not using mohair but I am also finding this challenging to read with the finer yarn.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merae said:


> I am doing the Edwina. I think the yarn is a light fingering weight. (maybe) I am using size 4 needles, as those are the only ones I can run a lifeline through. I only have approx. 762 yards. If I only do 3 repeats of pattern three will I have enough?


If that is light fingering weight that amount of yardage is iffy. Because I based the estimated yardage on the 3x size in a medium lace weight on US 3s. You will use more yarn if it is heavier yarn and if you go to bigger needles. I'm pretty sure it would take more yarn than that. How much, I can't be sure unfortunately, since we didn't test that weight and I don't see any done on Ravelry that I can use to extract yardage data from. Can you find more or use different yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Do you think this lace weight yarn would be suitable for either of these shawls?
> 100g each skein 798 yards, 50% Merino 50% Silk


I don't have a lot of experience to comment on suitability but it sure looks good to me. I love the subtlety of the run of coulours in there.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you talking about the self striping pinks and purples??? Wouldn't be my first recommendation I must say, since it will obscure the lace pattern for sure. But you could swatch with it and see what you think. It is all a personal choice!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks to all who gave me input. I do so appreciate it.
> Also, thank you Dee for all the info on Lace Weights & calculator. I truly thought I was doing something wrong since the yarn is so thin. Glad to know I am on the right track.
> 
> After seeing all the beautiful colors you all are choosing my white seems sooooo boring! I suppose I will just call it "classic"! Oh well, I will just have to do another when I finish this one!


A white lace shawl always looks exquisite! I am always excited to see one of my shawls done in white.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

If I missed anyone's questions, please let me know.

I am taking my mom on a little road trip to Harper's Ferry WV to see some fall foliage, so I'll be checking in on my cell phone when I can today and can answer a quick question or two. I'll be back this evening and can answer in greater detail. 

Thanks! Sorry to desert you all... we'd planned this for a few weeks and since my feisty and active mom and I always have so much fun together, I hated to cancel!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lynnhelen wrote:

"After seeing all the beautiful colors you all are choosing my white seems sooooo boring! I suppose I will just call it "classic"! Oh well, I will just have to do another when I finish this one!" [/quote]

I have to agree with Dee. I think the white would be gorgeous. It would show off the beautiful stitches to best advantage. And, like you said, it will be a classic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am seriously considering finally trying one of these designs. I love all of your designs Dee have just been afraid to try something so intricate. I was thinking of using this yarn 
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Imagination_Hand_Painted_Sock_Yarn__D5420173.html in sasquatch, it is a tonal is that too much like a variegated? I find it very hard to find a solid color that I like well enough to knit anything with.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Per Dee's suggestion I started my "swatch". I was supposed to do chart 2 which I marked then did chart 1! The swatch is all of chart 1 & 4 rows of Chart 2. 2 pattern rows, 2 purl rows.
> I used US 3s. The yarn is Lace Weight Merino/Silk. By the feel of it I would say it is a 50/50 blend. There isn't a lot of stretch to it. I usually knit loose but this yarn really doesn't allow it.
> I need honest opinions from my fellow knitsters. This yarn is really thin. I have never knit with Lace Weight before. Maybe this is the norm. I feel like I am knitting with thread!I have made other shawls in Fingering yarn. Compared to fingering this seems very small. Do you think this will work for Elizabeth? I posted the picture with a meauring tape & penny so you could get an idea of the gauge. If I do use this yarn I feel I will need different needles. Mine are knitpicks Harmony. I thought they had sharp tips but with this yarn I think they need to be sharper.
> Please let me know what you all think.
> Lynn


Not experienced with lace weight either, I like it though. I think once it is blocked will show the design very nicely.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Patons do Embrace which is 90% Merino and 10% silk. 2 ply (whihc is Lace wieght) 50gm 340m. I think it is Lincraft that still sell it-though as you can see I got my pink at Spotlight. A number of colours, all solids. Around $8 ball at full price. And as a patons yarn many of the Australian yarn stoes will sell it I should think. Most of them feel nice and soft, but one didn't feel nearly as soft- maybe the dye? (note that the PAtons in different countries sell different yarns and use different names)
> 
> And Sharon they have a very dark gray or black (even with my daylight lamp can't work out which it is).
> 
> The last thing I need is to look at doing one of these! but I've been checking out my stash. HAve a number of lace weights in the right metaerage. But only one (a pink Embrace) that is plain. Here are the ones I have that I am consdering (Unless I use 1 ply and double them up!). Love the bright one but not for these I think-too busy. Think the green might have the same problem. Which leaves the pink. The black is simply becuase I mentioned it - but only have 1 ball so not enough.


I really like the green.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

well - setting aside my Ashton (on my 6th repeat of the body chart) and my Nancianne (24th repeat) I sat up WAY too late last night and got my shimmer Eucalyptus wound into a ball. Then this morning, I snuck in an hour of knitting before work; cast on and am up to the second repeat of the second chart. Loving it! Only thing I have done different is to do a garter tab for the start -- I learned that technique on the Alex and have used it ever since. Such a nice neat professional appearance. Debi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> A white lace shawl always looks exquisite! I am always excited to see one of my shawls done in white.


One of the other options I am considering is doubling up my white 1ply. 
Any idea what would happen if I just did one in 1 ply Dee? And then would come the question of colour- black, white, cream, pink, yellow, dark brown, maroon? Think those are all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am seriously considering finally trying one of these designs. I love all of your designs Dee have just been afraid to try something so intricate. I was thinking of using this yarn
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Imagination_Hand_Painted_Sock_Yarn__D5420173.html in sasquatch, it is a tonal is that too much like a variegated? I find it very hard to find a solid color that I like well enough to knit anything with.


So we are both here! 
I would think that you would lose the lace in this yarn. I think you would need very subtle colour changes- or at least long repeats. You need a fairly plain yarn so that the lace shows up- after all that work you don't want to lose it. You want the lace to do all the work- with the yarn supporting the lace rather than the other way around.
But you could swatch a small bit. But I have decided that the green is too busy- haven't knitted it up but it just looks like it is doing too much. Whatever I go for will be a solid colour. Mine in this weight are all either solid or busy. 
Just found a 2 ply (lace weight) Ashton I started!

Had another look at your yarn and decided that it might work as its colours aren't really strong. Though each ball will be different so that might make it difficult. And I do tend to be reasonably conservative (well maybe not with socks). But it is amazing as well how often I see something that I would not do but which I love once it is finished. You have a more creative mind than me too so are more likely to see the potential beyond the 'norm' than I am.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've always found that semi solids work well with lace shawls. Yours looks gorgeous.


Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Do you think this lace weight yarn would be suitable for either of these shawls?
> 
> 100g each skein 798 yards, 50% Merino 50% Silk


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Keep in mind through that Elizabeth in Fingering will be HUGE!!! Like at least 80" across. Just sayin'. Edwina you'll probably want to cut out a chart repeat.


I just bought some beautiful red fingering superwash and silk from my lys. I am also going to make the Elizabeth in it, because I'm a bit "fluffy" and need the extra room. I remember seeing your Ruxton done in worsted. It measured 100 inches across. That's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

White will be beautiful but if you really need to jazz it up for your own satisfaction (I know exactly how colour envy feels), you could, perhaps, add some beads to the border.


Patsy Ruth said:


> Lynnhelen wrote:
> 
> "After seeing all the beautiful colors you all are choosing my white seems sooooo boring! I suppose I will just call it "classic"! Oh well, I will just have to do another when I finish this one!"


I have to agree with Dee. I think the white would be gorgeous. It would show off the beautiful stitches to best advantage. And, like you said, it will be a classic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think it is the weight of the yarn (Ilove knitting with laceweight but the fuzziness and the darker colour that is causing me problems but I'll plough on regardless and just get used to it. I bet you'll end up loving knitting with laceweight too, especiall after you have blocked your first fine shawl.


jscaplen said:


> I am not using mohair but I am also finding this challenging to read with the finer yarn.


----------



## nuriye (Oct 24, 2013)

bende örmek istiyorum. yard&#305;mc&#305; olurmusunuz.te&#351;&#351;ekkürler.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> So we are both here!
> I would think that you would lose the lace in this yarn. I think you would need very subtle colour changes- or at least long repeats. You need a fairly plain yarn so that the lace shows up- after all that work you don't want to lose it. You want the lace to do all the work- with the yarn supporting the lace rather than the other way around.
> But you could swatch a small bit. But I have decided that the green is too busy- haven't knitted it up but it just looks like it is doing too much. Whatever I go for will be a solid colour. Mine in this weight are all either solid or busy.
> Just found a 2 ply (lace weight) Ashton I started!
> ...


There is a lace weight/crochet yarn that is a solid color that I do love, just not sure how much I will be able to wear it with. I will go ahead and order it, and will just have to buy something to match it!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

roed2er said:


> well - setting aside my Ashton (on my 6th repeat of the body chart) and my Nancianne (24th repeat) I sat up WAY too late last night and got my shimmer Eucalyptus wound into a ball. Then this morning, I snuck in an hour of knitting before work; cast on and am up to the second repeat of the second chart. Loving it! Only thing I have done different is to do a garter tab for the start -- I learned that technique on the Alex and have used it ever since. Such a nice neat professional appearance. Debi


I am on Chart 4, 4th row of my 2nd Ashton and ran out of yarn!!! I need to hunt in my stash to see if I can find an easy match. Glad someone else has another shawl going while making this one also! My WIP do love company!

May I ask, what is a garter tab?


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I must need my head examined. I have the Maikell shawl on my needle (have for some time-done and frogged and restarted again) and I'm joining the Edwina KAL. Somebody tell me I'm not crazy ;-)! Now to my stash to see which yarn will make the grade I THINK i have a beautiful soft yellow just waiting for this project. Woo here we go!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I must need my head examined. I have the Maikell shawl on my needle (have for some time-done and frogged and restarted again) and I'm joining the Edwina KAL. Somebody tell me I'm not crazy ;-)! Now to my stash to see which yarn will make the grade I THINK i have a beautiful soft yellow just waiting for this project. Woo here we go!


You're not crazy (or maybe I am too). I just put down a crocheted coat and a Christmas present scarf to start the Elizabeth. I'm not even counting the other wips I have. I'm starting the 2nd repeat of chart 2. I'm using a light fingering wool/silk which is sooo soft!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am about 5 pages behind on this discussion but I wanted to show my progress on my Edwina shawl.
Not exactly speeding along here. I love the yarn but, as mentioned before, I am having trouble reading what I have knit & mistakes are much more difficult to spot. I am working on the first rep of chart 3, row 9. (I made a booboo with the spine until about row 12 - had the Ruxton still in my mind where the spine was garter stitch. I decided to leave it because it is pretty much imperceptible. Also, its at the top so it would be extremely hard to spot there.)
The yarn is Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar. It feels lovely & the colourway is beautiful - very subtle. I have been wanting to knit with this blend for a long time. 
Heres their description: Polar is a color that captures all the different shades of light blues and purples that reflect off snow and icicles on a bright winter day. Polar shows off shades of soft, sky and icy, powder blues against delicate periwinkle and wisteria to create a subtle and versatile color. Isnt that poetic ?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! I just love Knit Picks yarns. Umoza


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work and yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful! I just love Knit Picks yarns.


Thanks.
Yes, I am glad that I discovered Knit Picks. (Thanks to KP.)
There aren't many practical sources for me to buy from & they do have a nice range of products, reasonably priced.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That yarn is gorgeous! I think it's lively looking without being over variegated, so I don't think it will obscure the lace patterning.
> 
> Now, with that yardage, you will have to do the Edwina at the one less than pattern size, which would be 3x chart 3 instead of 4x. It will look lovely at that size... I posted a link earlier to a project on Ravelry done at the 3xs size and it is nicely proportioned.If you knit with average tension like I do, you would use about 750 yards of yarn. I would probably use a US 3/3.25mm to be on the safe side yardage wise...although you could probably use a US 4/3.5mm with that weight lace yarn as well, as it is on the heavier side of lace weight.


Thanks for the advice, Dee! I Knit a bit loose, so I think I would stick with the size 3 needles. While digging in my stash I found some Jaggerspun in Violet color that is calling to me, too.

I guess I will need to do a swatch of each to see what I want to use. I will check the smaller number of chart 3 to see how I like the proportion. I have 2 balls of the dappled, so could do the full pattern, if there was a good place to join the second ball in the pattern. Do you have a suggestion for that on the Edwina pattern? The colors may melt together enough not to show the place a second ball is added.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so pretty JS and so neat looking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so pretty JS and so neat looking.
Sorry for the double post - don't know what I did.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is so pretty JS and so neat looking.


Thank you


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dee! I Knit a bit loose, so I think I would stick with the size 3 needles. While digging in my stash I found some Jaggerspun in Violet color that is calling to me, too.
> 
> I guess I will need to do a swatch of each to see what I want to use. I will check the smaller number of chart 3 to see how I like the proportion. I have 2 balls of the dappled, so could do the full pattern, if there was a good place to join the second ball in the pattern. Do you have a suggestion for that on the Edwina pattern? The colors may melt together enough not to show the place a second ball is added.


Hi...
I am Nanciann, one of Dee's test knitters and I am just looking in to see if anyone needs help at this moment...
I see you looking at Jaggerspun in violet...That is one of my favorite's...I did Edwina in that...
Here is my Ravelry project page for that...In case you would like to see the results...
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nancyann/edwina-shawl
I highly recommend this yarn...I loved it...and my DIL loves the shawl...
This was my first of Dee's Designs...


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Hi...
> I am Nanciann, one of Dee's test knitters and I am just looking in to see if anyone needs help at this moment...
> I see you looking at Jaggerspun in violet...That is one of my favorite's...I did Edwina in that...
> Here is my Ravelry project page for that...In case you would like to see the results...
> ...


I remember the pix now! I think I will use the Jaggerspun for my Edwina! I hope it turns out as pretty as yours! The Pattern looks a lot more attention-intense than the Ruxton I am doing now!!!
Thanks SO much, Nanciann, for the link to that gorgeous shawl!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

You are welcome...A soft solid color makes the design just pop...I tried one of the shawls with soft variegated colors and it just isn't the same..

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nancyann/edwina-shawl-2

See what I mean?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...A soft solid color makes the design just pop...I tried one of the shawls with soft variegated colors and it just isn't the same...


You'd hardly know they were the same shawl.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be knitting along with this KAL...I am doing Elizabeth and using Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace in the colorway Slate.

I use US 3 needles for this...

So, I am off to find my yarn and needles and the pattern would help...I will be checking back every 20 to 30 minutes if anyone needs help of any sort...

I am not a speed knitter...I like to enjoy the process as I go along...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...I will be checking back every 20 to 30 minutes if anyone needs help of any sort...


I must say that I really appreciate all the help that you experienced lace-makers have been giving us - in this & other KALs.


> I am not a speed knitter...I like to enjoy the process as I go along...


Normally, I knit pretty quickly & I enjoy the process as well but I certainly won't be setting any records with lace weight knitting!
Hopefully, you'll still be around to help when I get to my Elizabeth.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

nanciann said:


> You are welcome...A soft solid color makes the design just pop...I tried one of the shawls with soft variegated colors and it just isn't the same..
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nancyann/edwina-shawl-2
> 
> See what I mean?


Wow! That really is a different shawl entirely, isn't it! Well, onward with the Jaggerspun Violet! I will save the dappled for something else. Maybe a Holbrook? Thanks to all who have done these shawls already for sharing!

JS, I just love the Polar Knit Picks yarn!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay! That's it! I am rethinking my yarn choice for the Elizabeth! I have 2400 + yards of Jaggerspun in Emerald. I was working with Knit Picks palette in Macaw. But after seeing the magnificent violet, I am recasting on with the Jaggerspun. Ain't life grand! So many choices but so little time! Knit On Shawlettes! We are going have Dee beaming with pride with Elizabeth and Edwina! Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Good Grief! I have to admit this is a challenge...I have been knitting with sport and fingering for sometime now and to pick up this fine lace and knit...!!!! 

Well, all I can say is that this will take a while...Today is an unusual cloudy day in Arizona and the color and lace weight yarn I have picked is hard to do in artificial light...So I can't see getting too advanced this day...

I also have a carpetbag that needs some work to finish up. (I think that's a good excuse)... 

Dee will be back a little later...and I will struggle on with this task I have set for myself... :lol:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay! That's it! I am rethinking my yarn choice for the Elizabeth! I have 2400 + yards of Jaggerspun in Emerald. I was working with Knit Picks palette in Macaw. But after seeing the magnificent violet, I am recasting on with the Jaggerspun. Ain't life grand! So many choices but so little time! Knit On Shawlettes! We are going have Dee beaming with pride with Elizabeth and Edwina! Umoza


Good choice Umoza...You won't be disappointed...


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

darowil said:


> This is fingering weight not lace weight so you would need to do Edwina.


Hi Darowil
Yep, was going to use the noir for Edwina, do you think it would swallow the pattern.

Last night I ordered Habu 1/20 tsumugi silk in cinnamon. Also ordered Malabrigo Silk Appaca in Acro Iris.

But now thinking of getting some Patons Embrace in Rose to knit Elizabeth?

What do you think?

Thank you for your input re the noir


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> JS, I just love the Polar Knit Picks yarn!


It's so much nicer in person.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Aussies! Anywhere we can get knit pics yarn here... Or any web business that will ship to us ?? 

Will have a look at spotty today.... See what they have.....

What about Jaggerspun?? Hmmm.... Feeling like I am missing out!!!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay! That's it! I am rethinking my yarn choice for the Elizabeth! I have 2400 + yards of Jaggerspun in Emerald. I was working with Knit Picks palette in Macaw. But after seeing the magnificent violet, I am recasting on with the Jaggerspun. Ain't life grand! So many choices but so little time! Knit On Shawlettes! We are going have Dee beaming with pride with Elizabeth and Edwina! Umoza


OOOOH! Emerald! Wish I had some of that! It sounds just gorgeous! I have red hair, so that is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Hi...
> I am Nanciann, one of Dee's test knitters and I am just looking in to see if anyone needs help at this moment...
> 
> Hi Nanciannn: I'm making the Elizabeth in a light fingering wool/silk combo. I know it's going to be larger but that's ok. When I attempt the Edwina I'll go to lace (shudder). I'm glad you'll be here for support.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you have found a yarn your happy with Karenh. Love the colour... Excited for future pics .,,,


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...any web business that will ship to us ??


Ice Yarns will. Shipping is expensive but prices - especially their bargains - are low so they still come in at good prices. Fast delivery, too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ice Yarns will. Shipping is expensive but prices - especially their bargains - are low so they still come in at good prices. Fast delivery, too.


Ta.x


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Ta.x


Are you saying that tax is a problem? They include that in their shipping charges - but recommend that you keep the order under $100 to avoid adverse attention. You can get a lot of yarn from them for $100.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Aussies! Anywhere we can get knit pics yarn here... Or any web business that will ship to us ??
> 
> Will have a look at spotty today.... See what they have.....
> 
> What about Jaggerspun?? Hmmm.... Feeling like I am missing out!!!


Hi
Knit pics, I am on their email list, and a few months back, tried to place an order, and was rejected, so to my knowledge do not post to Australia 
Bendigo woollen mills have a 2 ply yarn, classic, in a range of colours from pale to rich. $13 a 200g cone of 1180 metres and $5 postage for orders undef $50.

Thinking of buying some of that in either guava or burnt rose??

Last night I bought some Habu 1/20 in cinnamon as well as Malabrigo silkpaca in Avu Iris.

Either way I will probably hold off starting until the lace weight yarn arrives , or may usebthe nour to do Edwina???


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you saying that tax is a problem? They include that in their shipping charges - but recommend that you keep the order under $100 to avoid adverse attention. You can get a lot of yarn from them for $100.


Haha....no no.... Ta (an Ozzie Thankyou pronounced tar) and a kiss. X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hi
> Knit pics, I am on their email list, and a few months back, tried to place an order, and was rejected, so to my knowledge do not post to Australia
> Bendigo woollen mills have a 2 ply yarn, classic, in a range of colours from pale to rich. $13 a 200g cone of 1180 metres and $5 postage for orders undef $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Haha....no no.... Ta (an Ozzie Thankyou pronounced tar) and a kiss. X


Ah - yes. I've heard "Ta" being used as thank you but in this context didn't pick that up. My ear needs to be better tuned


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Nanciannn: I'm making the Elizabeth in a light fingering wool/silk combo. I know it's going to be larger but that's ok. When I attempt the Edwina I'll go to lace (shudder). I'm glad you'll be here for support.[/quote]

As long as you want a larger shawl and will not be expecting a finer design...you will be ok...

Lace weight takes a little more time... (At least it does for me because I am more careful). Both Elizabeth and Edwina knit in similar lace weight...knit up to 36"x72" ... I personally don't have the size for fingering...but I'm sure Dee has a good idea about increasing the lace weight if you wish to make your Edwina larger. But you can check that when you are ready to go ahead with that one.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Another question, are dark colours harder to knit lace in?

have found a dark plum from bendigo woollen mills. I love purpley colours.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just as I was going to cast on with the Jaggerspun my grandson comes in sees the Elizabeth in Pimento (not Macaw) and asks if I would finish it so he can give it to his long time girlfriend. He plans on proposing to her next week on her birthday. Going to be a challenge but I really like this young lady. She's from Chad and her family is wonderful. They share the same values as we do and everyone believes in working and family. So for right now will continue in palette and do lace weight later. This will be my second Elizabeth. My first is in handspun mohair silk blend, but it hasn't been blocked yet. Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Another question, are dark colours harder to knit lace in?
> 
> have found a dark plum from bendigo woollen mills. I love purpley colours.


I have found that I have a passion for dark colors but alas they are so hard for my old eyes to see that I seldom use a dark shade unless I am very familiar with the pattern and it isn't fine lace...
Right now, I am knitting a slate grey that is darker than I would usually tackle and of course in this fine weight lace ... it is giving me fits...
If you have good lighting and light colored needles you can try and see if you are able to handle them...Many have problems with them...but they look so very lovely...You just have to make up your own mind if you want to try them...
Another hint is to keep a white pillow case or something white on your lap, as you knit...
It also helps if you have good eyesight...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Umoza, go for it... So great to be knitting for a special occasion...and what could be more special than for a loved one?


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

nanciann said:


> I will be knitting along with this KAL...I am doing Elizabeth and using Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace in the colorway Slate.
> 
> I use US 3 needles for this...
> 
> ...


I tend to knit fast but not with this! Yikes...the lace weight is so, well, lacey! I am only on the 2nd round of chart 2. It is slow going but I am just going to enjoy the process. Thanks Nanciann for the offer of help. That is very kind of you. My biggest problem is my Knitpics Harmony needles. The cable doesn't seem flexible enough with such lightweight yarn. It keeps springing back at me! I started it on a 24" as I don't have a size 3 in 32". I do have a 40" cable length when my shawl finally grows!
Thanks to all for the advice on my color choice. I feel much better about it now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hi Darowil
> Yep, was going to use the noir for Edwina, do you think it would swallow the pattern.
> 
> Last night I ordered Habu 1/20 tsumugi silk in cinnamon. Also ordered Malabrigo Silk Appaca in Acro Iris.
> ...


I would not use Noir for any of these as I think the lace would get lost.
The embrace feels lovely. Is the Rose the 902? There is a similar colour. I may well end up using the 902 (the one I posted earleir)- wouldn't it be funny if we end on the same colour.
But depending on the feedback re 1ply I might go for a maroon (hard to work with though it is so dark).
Does of course partly depend on what you want to do with it after. I just want to knit it so in one sense colour doesn't matter. I will decide later what to do with it.
Don't know the other two yarns you mentioned. But just think of all the shawls you can knit if you get them all! Get Dees ebook and eventually you could get them all done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Aussies! Anywhere we can get knit pics yarn here... Or any web business that will ship to us ??
> 
> Will have a look at spotty today.... See what they have.....
> 
> What about Jaggerspun?? Hmmm.... Feeling like I am missing out!!!


I'm not aware of any way of getting knit picks yarns over here. Can get the needles (knit pro).
If you are near a Lincraft I think it is Lincraft that have the Embrace now (though I might have mixed them up) I am very fortunate my local is the Myer Centre so I simply wander from Lincraft to Spotlight and compare them- but it does mean I sometimes forget which is where. Lincraft also have a 2 ply in Shepards I think- never bought it so don't knoiw what it is like. ANd Lincraft anyway have cut down there yarn supply dramatically for summer thus lowering yet more your options.
Have you been to Barbs in Glenelg? Haven't been there for awhile, no idea what she has in the light range but sure to have some- if you can find it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hi
> Knit pics, I am on their email list, and a few months back, tried to place an order, and was rejected, so to my knowledge do not post to Australia
> Bendigo woollen mills have a 2 ply yarn, classic, in a range of colours from pale to rich. $13 a 200g cone of 1180 metres and $5 postage for orders undef $50.
> 
> ...


I forgot about Bendigo as an option- and now I'm looking at them. But I am not buyin yarn for this so must stop.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am seriously considering finally trying one of these designs. I love all of your designs Dee have just been afraid to try something so intricate. I was thinking of using this yarn
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Imagination_Hand_Painted_Sock_Yarn__D5420173.html in sasquatch, it is a tonal is that too much like a variegated? I find it very hard to find a solid color that I like well enough to knit anything with.


I would have to say that is a borderline choice! I think the colors are lovely, and quite subtle, and it might look lovely. But I believe it will knit up with more variegation than you would think.

Everyone, please note:The purple Elizabeth at the first post... I would never ever use that variegated a yarn again for that shawl! It was one of my first designs, and I had that yarn, and thought what the heck! It was before I ever wrote up a pattern, before I ever dreamed anyone would want to knit anything I designed, so it was just an experiment to be frank. It photographs beautifully when backlit, but in person, you can hardly see the pattern if you don't hold it against the light.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not aware of any way of getting knit picks yarns over here. Can get the needles (knit pro).
> If you are near a Lincraft I think it is Lincraft that have the Embrace now (though I might have mixed them up) I am very fortunate my local is the Myer Centre so I simply wander from Lincraft to Spotlight and compare them- but it does mean I sometimes forget which is where. Lincraft also have a 2 ply in Shepards I think- never bought it so don't knoiw what it is like. ANd Lincraft anyway have cut down there yarn supply dramatically for summer thus lowering yet more your options.
> Have you been to Barbs in Glenelg? Haven't been there for awhile, no idea what she has in the light range but sure to have some- if you can find it!


Thanks... Yep I hit the city too, was down at glenelg last week. Barbs is for sale... She as some lace weight, I feel so harried and hurried by her when I am there that I never feel like I have had a good look.... Came home with four yarns but forgot to check metreage So consequently.... Not long enough, should go back and get extra while the same eyelet might be there... But have to brace myself. That nit pics looks nice though.... The button shop in Adelaide arcade has the needles too... Might ask the owner if she can get it....

And after that i have turned off predictive text.... Hope you an understand the mess...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the other options I am considering is doubling up my white 1ply.
> Any idea what would happen if I just did one in 1 ply Dee? And then would come the question of colour- black, white, cream, pink, yellow, dark brown, maroon? Think those are all.


Well, if you mean 1-ply as in cobweb weight and not doubled... well, you would have a very delicate, pretty shawl with teeny stitches! You would for sure have to go down a couple of needle sizes.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dee! I Knit a bit loose, so I think I would stick with the size 3 needles. While digging in my stash I found some Jaggerspun in Violet color that is calling to me, too.
> 
> I guess I will need to do a swatch of each to see what I want to use. I will check the smaller number of chart 3 to see how I like the proportion. I have 2 balls of the dappled, so could do the full pattern, if there was a good place to join the second ball in the pattern. Do you have a suggestion for that on the Edwina pattern? The colors may melt together enough not to show the place a second ball is added.


If the balls are the same color, and they probably are.. remind me is that hand painted or not?? But if they are the same, it makes no difference where you change them. If they are different, then you may with to alternate the skeins for a few rows to blend the colors. I do that all the time. We can talk about that in more detail if need be.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> You are welcome...A soft solid color makes the design just pop...I tried one of the shawls with soft variegated colors and it just isn't the same..
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nancyann/edwina-shawl-2
> 
> See what I mean?


Nan, thanks so much for taking care of things in my absence! And I'm so glad you are knitting another Elizabeth!

These two pics are a great example of how different the same shawl looks in variegated vs. not... your variegated Edwina is certainly pretty, but it looked so much better in that lilac solid. I'll have to mark your post because we might have to refer to it again later.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay! That's it! I am rethinking my yarn choice for the Elizabeth! I have 2400 + yards of Jaggerspun in Emerald. I was working with Knit Picks palette in Macaw. But after seeing the magnificent violet, I am recasting on with the Jaggerspun. Ain't life grand! So many choices but so little time! Knit On Shawlettes! We are going have Dee beaming with pride with Elizabeth and Edwina! Umoza





umozabeads said:


> Okay! That's it! I am rethinking my yarn choice for the Elizabeth! I have 2400 + yards of Jaggerspun in Emerald. I was working with Knit Picks palette in Macaw. But after seeing the magnificent violet, I am recasting on with the Jaggerspun. Ain't life grand! So many choices but so little time! Knit On Shawlettes! We are going have Dee beaming with pride with Elizabeth and Edwina! Umoza


You can never go wrong with the Zephyr lace yarn! It is one of my very favorite. And that emerald is lovely. I know I have some somewhere so I know it well.

And you bet you will have me beaming with pride!! I am looking so forward to seeing a bunch of my early lace "babies" making a reappearance!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I guess that means that at least one of the following yarns is not suitable. The green is lace weight and I have 850 yards. The purple msy not be suitable as it has some other colors and it is also a dk? The last varigated is too much for the lace. If varigated yarns lose the pattern why are so many of them lace yarns? I looked at the zephyr on webs and you order by the ounce. How do you figure out how many ounces you need for a project? Really am trying to not buy, will if I must, kicking and screaming but I will. Lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hi Darowil
> Yep, was going to use the noir for Edwina, do you think it would swallow the pattern.
> 
> Last night I ordered Habu 1/20 tsumugi silk in cinnamon. Also ordered Malabrigo Silk Appaca in Acro Iris.
> ...


That Paton's embrace is a fairly heavy lace weight and would be spectacular for Elizabeth. What a pretty color. Just make sure that you have at least 900 yards to be on the safe side. And use the US 4s.

I am trying to find the noir...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks... Yep I hit the city too, was down at glenelg last week. Barbs is for sale... She as some lace weight, I feel so harried and hurried by her when I am there that I never feel like I have had a good look.... Came home with four yarns but forgot to check metreage So consequently.... Not long enough, should go back and get extra while the same eyelet might be there... But have to brace myself. That nit pics looks nice though.... The button shop in Adelaide arcade has the needles too... Might ask the owner if she can get it....
> 
> And after that i have turned off predictive text.... Hope you an understand the mess...


I ws trying not to say too much- but yes Barbs is not the most relaxing place to be in. And she ends up trying to sell something you don't want. I knit socks so she tried to sell me a machine that I sit there and wind a handle to make a horrid looking sock. No heel etc. Why would I have wanted that? 
So both Barbs and the Needle Nook are for sale.
I get all my Knit pros from the Button Bar- there is a cheaper place but it is almost all postal and by the time I add the postage it is not worth it. This way I just wander in and get the next tip when I need it so spreading the cost out over a long period of time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well, if you mean 1-ply as in cobweb weight and not doubled... well, you would have a very delicate, pretty shawl with teeny stitches! You would for sure have to go down a couple of needle sizes.


Yes as in Cobweb. If I did Edwina I could add to it I would assume, but Elizabeth would turn out smaller as it is one size fits all.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for the responses! I guess that means that at least one of the following yarns is not suitable. The green is lace weight and I have 850 yards. The purple msy not be suitable as it has some other colors and it is also a dk? The last varigated is too much for the lace. If varigated yarns lose the pattern why are so many of them lace yarns? I looked at the zephyr on webs and you order by the ounce. How do you figure out how many ounces you need for a project? Really am trying to not buy, will if I must, kicking and screaming but I will. Lol


The green is actually quite nice.... and would work an abbreviated Edwina I think... hard to tell with the pic but it doesn't seem too busy.

For the zephyr, if memory serves correct, it is 325 yards per ounce. You could get 3 ozs and be fine probably, but you could always get one more ounce to be on the safe side.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I tend to knit fast but not with this! Yikes...the lace weight is so, well, lacey! I am only on the 2nd round of chart 2. It is slow going but I am just going to enjoy the process. Thanks Nanciann for the offer of help. That is very kind of you. My biggest problem is my Knitpics Harmony needles. The cable doesn't seem flexible enough with such lightweight yarn. It keeps springing back at me! I started it on a 24" as I don't have a size 3 in 32". I do have a 40" cable length when my shawl finally grows!
> Thanks to all for the advice on my color choice. I feel much better about it now.


have you tried the Chiaogoo lace needles? They have the best cables ever! And they are under 10 bucks for a 32" cable... with free shipping at Handsome Fibers on ebay. or they have their own website as well.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes as in Cobweb. If I did Edwina I could add to it I would assume, but Elizabeth would turn out smaller as it is one size fits all.


You are correct.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> have you tried the Chiaogoo lace needles? They have the best cables ever! And they are under 10 bucks for a 32" cable... with free shipping at Handsome Fibers on ebay. or they have their own website as well.


Dee do the chiagoo red lace have a facility for the SOS line? Even my lace addis are making life difficalt, spider web yarn is catching on the connection point... Think i need non interchangeables but need the facility for the life line too....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I am trying to find the noir...


The Noir is only available through Spotlight an Australian shop. It is there own brand. Moda Vera is the brand Noir the yarn and it is a sock weight sock yarn. And their website is terrible so that won't help you- think this the one she has the photo of - just stripes http://www.ravelry.com/projects/motherof5/green-leaves-of-summer


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee... With cobweb... How many more repeats of each chart would you reckon?? For Edwina. 
:?:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Puplover I meant to say the green looks good.
Must go and eat- just told DH it was breakfast time and he disagreed- had to admit he ws right it is after 12!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee... With cobweb... How many more repeats of each chart would you reckon?? For Edwina.
> :?:


Does this mean you are looking at going down to 1 ply as well?
I'm trying to decide what needle size now- no guide on my yarn. And I'm a loose knitter. 
I do think I'm mad doing 1 ply in a maroon- don't know when I think I will ever finish it- tiny and dark not a good mix. Might decide yet to go to the pink Embrace.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this mean you are looking at going down to 1 ply as well?
> I'm trying to decide what needle size now- no guide on my yarn. And I'm a loose knitter.
> I do think I'm mad doing 1 ply in a maroon- don't know when I think I will ever finish it- tiny and dark not a good mix. Might decide yet to go to the pink Embrace.


Yep one ply in black.... Certifiable... Almost finished chart 2 x 4 times.... Think its going to pass the ring test no worries.... I am using 3.5 mm needles


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep one ply in black.... Certifiable... Almost finished chart 2 x 4 times.... Think its going to pass the ring test no worries.... I am using 3.5 mm needles


well I guess I'm not quite as mad as you- just almost.
Thinking of going to the Button Bar for the smallest interchangeable tip (think a 3) so that I have a life line. Hope they have a nice light colour one. 
So what is more important a needle tip or a new mouse? Office Works and Button Bar in opposite directions, and my mouse is playing up. Guess I've survived for a week or so with a pesty mouse so can survive another day. Maybe Button Bar then.

Sharon do you think there may be something in the air here? Both of us going for 1 ply and dark colours?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Whatever it is you two keep it to yourself. I'm bonkers enough already!! Umoza


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whatever it is you two keep it to yourself. I'm bonkers enough already!! Umoza


If you really did do 12 shawls in 2012 maybe you are right. :-D :-D :-D 
Did you go for 13 in 2013?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whatever it is you two keep it to yourself. I'm bonkers enough already!! Umoza


Umoza.... I promise if i sneeze i will cover my nose.... Hehe.... Spring time xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So off to get the needles. Then wind the yarn and the red that arrived today for my sock club . And maybe I might get time to knit after that! Guess I'd also better buy the pattern after all this as well!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I guess I'm not quite as mad as you- just almost.
> Thinking of going to the Button Bar for the smallest interchangeable tip (think a 3) so that I have a life line. Hope they have a nice light colour one.
> So what is more important a needle tip or a new mouse? Office Works and Button Bar in opposite directions, and my mouse is playing up. Guess I've survived for a week or so with a pesty mouse so can survive another day. Maybe Button Bar then.
> 
> Sharon do you think there may be something in the air here? Both of us going for 1 ply and dark colours?


Darowil, maybe spring fever,!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I guess I'm not quite as mad as you- just almost.
> Thinking of going to the Button Bar for the smallest interchangeable tip (think a 3) so that I have a life line. Hope they have a nice light colour one.
> So what is more important a needle tip or a new mouse? Office Works and Button Bar in opposite directions, and my mouse is playing up. Guess I've survived for a week or so with a pesty mouse so can survive another day. Maybe Button Bar then.
> 
> Sharon do you think there may be something in the air here? Both of us going for 1 ply and dark colours?


Darowil, maybe spring fever,!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Darowil, maybe spring fever,!!!


Now that might well be the answer!
But doesn't seem too Springish curently. Nice and sunny out the window though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon you need to join us one Thursday morning and we can both show off our crazy projects! Not that I would anticipate knitting much of it in a group setting. Too much talking and eating to concentrate on it.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sharon you need to join us one Thursday morning and we can both show off our crazy projects! Not that I would anticipate knitting much of it in a group setting. Too much talking and eating to concentrate on it.


Do you meet every thursday?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sharon you need to join us one Thursday morning and we can both show off our crazy projects! Not that I would anticipate knitting much of it in a group setting. Too much talking and eating to concentrate on it.


Do you meet every thursday?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

So, after doing chart 1 and the first repeat of chart 2 with a size 3 needle I have frogged and started over with a 2. I can tell already that I will like the fabric better.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You know I did finish 12 shawls in 2012! And if I finish my worsted Ruxton, my Glenallen, Elizabeth and Edwina then it will be 15 in 2013! Yay!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know I did finish 12 shawls in 2012! And if I finish my worsted Ruxton, my Glenallen, Elizabeth and Edwina then it will be 15 in 2013! Yay!


Holy moley... Your a machine...... CONGATULATIONS UMOZA.

Were they all Dee's designs.... And if not please tell me which other ones you did.... I have found a few i like but the patterns are so confusing after Dees wonderfully clear patterns.... And of course her help and support!!.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

OK, I was a little antsy and couldn't wait for yarn so took a short trip after work today to my "local" yarn shop about 30 miles away. It think it was worth it. I purchased Juniper Moon Farms Findley which is 50% wool and 50% silk and feels soooo nice. I wanted a light color and finally settled on Oyster. I was afraid the size 4 in my interchangeable needles might end up being too large for this yarn so purchased a US 3. I wanted the addi lace but they didn't have it in 32 so settled for the 32" regular turbo. 

If any of you have used this lace yarn would love some input as I have not used it before. 

I stopped by Tuesday Mornings but didn't find anything I wanted there. It has been a long day so think I will wait until tomorrow when I hope to feel a little less tired before taking on one of these beautiful shawls. Still haven't decided which one to do.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have finished three Ashton, Alexandra, three Nadira, Wilshire, Holbrook, Danielle (almost had to rewrite the entire pattern for this), Malulkala and the Wedding shawl (the Vogue version). For this year Fyllerld, Traveling Woman, Elizabeth, Skywalker, Luna ( DK weight from Cascade), two Summer flies (really nice pattern) and Linda Choo's Spring Maple. Of all of these Dee's shawls were the ones where I didn't have to tweek the pattern to knit them. However Linda Choo uses the same chart format as Dee does, but I still had to enlarge it to knit it. NEVER did that with ANY of Dee's patterns.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have finished three Ashton, Alexandra, three Nadira, Wilshire, Holbrook, Danielle (almost had to rewrite the entire pattern for this), Malulkala and the Wedding shawl (the Vogue version). For this year Fyllerld, Traveling Woman, Elizabeth, Skywalker, Luna ( DK weight from Cascade), two Summer flies (really nice pattern) and Linda Choo's Spring Maple. Of all of these Dee's shawls were the ones where I didn't have to tweek the pattern to knit them. However Linda Choo uses the same chart format as Dee does, but I still had to enlarge it to knit it. NEVER did that with ANY of Dee's patterns.


Gunna look the others up.... Still amazed!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> OK, I was a little antsy and couldn't wait for yarn so took a short trip after work today to my "local" yarn shop about 30 miles away. It think it was worth it. I purchased Juniper Moon Farms Findley which is 50% wool and 50% silk and feels soooo nice. I wanted a light color and finally settled on Oyster. I was afraid the size 4 in my interchangeable needles might end up being too large for this yarn so purchased a US 3. I wanted the addi lace but they didn't have it in 32 so settled for the 32" regular turbo.
> 
> I think you did the right thing not using an interchangeable....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Do you meet every thursday?


second of the month from around 1000am for a few hours. Sending out my next email about it in the next few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know I did finish 12 shawls in 2012! And if I finish my worsted Ruxton, my Glenallen, Elizabeth and Edwina then it will be 15 in 2013! Yay!


Wow- do you get time to knit anything else? Or are you a quick knitter? Mind you the difference in time spent knitting between a worsted and lace weight would be significant. Let alone if your stupid enough to use cobweb.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Cobweb: fourth Ashton on the needles and beaded too. Hope to finish it for the New Year. Not a fast knitter, just steady. I love the process and I have a good memory for pattern repeats.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> OK, I was a little antsy and couldn't wait for yarn so took a short trip after work today to my "local" yarn shop about 30 miles away. It think it was worth it. I purchased Juniper Moon Farms Findley which is 50% wool and 50% silk and feels soooo nice. I wanted a light color and finally settled on Oyster. I was afraid the size 4 in my interchangeable needles might end up being too large for this yarn so purchased a US 3. I wanted the addi lace but they didn't have it in 32 so settled for the 32" regular turbo.
> 
> If any of you have used this lace yarn would love some input as I have not used it before. [\quote]
> 
> I have this yarn in a variegated blue but there was not enough in the skein (798 yards). I also visited my lys (a little closer than yours and saw this in a beautiful off white - not sure what the color was called. Please let us see how it knits up. I'm doing my shawl in a light fingering this time but plan on moving to lace for the next one.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> have you tried the Chiaogoo lace needles? They have the best cables ever! And they are under 10 bucks for a 32" cable... with free shipping at Handsome Fibers on ebay. or they have their own website as well.


I did a little early morning shopping! The needles should be here in a few days. Thanks again for the advice. 
Now I am off to work...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Cobweb: fourth Ashton on the needles and beaded too. Hope to finish it for the New Year. Not a fast knitter, just steady. I love the process and I have a good memory for pattern repeats.


I would love to learn how to add beads to my shawls. Any advice?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I would love to learn how to add beads to my shawls. Any advice?


Ooo its easier than you think.... I add them onto the chosen stitch as i go....
I will try and find a u tube or something but basically, choose where you want the beads to appear in the pattern.... And when you get to that stitch... Take the stitch off the needle with a fine crochet hook and slip the bead over the whole thing... Place it back on the needle and then knit it as normal... Going to try find a link now...
► 7:30► 7:30

Try this one..

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nrgyqwg2Lw
Jan 2, 2013 - Uploaded by knitpicks
Learn how to add beads into your knitting


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Both of these shawls are beautiful. I would like to participate but am relearning how to knit. Would recommend one over the other for a somewhat novice knitter?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> Both of these shawls are beautiful. I would like to participate but am relearning how to knit. Would recommend one over the other for a somewhat novice knitter?


IMHO I would recommend the Ashton shawla as an introduction to lace knitting. Dee gives a very good tutorial as part of the pattern.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

karenh said:


> IMHO I would recommend the Ashton shawla as an introduction to lace knitting. Dee gives a very good tutorial as part of the pattern.


Thank you Karen.Where would I find the Ashton Shawla instructions?


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mgwg said:


> Thank you Karen.Where would I find the Ashton Shawla instructions?


I found it Karen...I will start with the Ashton - so pretty.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> I found it Karen...I will start with the Ashton - so pretty.


Although it's now locked, you can still find info on the Ashton kal on KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I would love to learn how to add beads to my shawls. Any advice?


Next year PurpleFi is taking a workshop here on KP on beading. If you don't know about the workshops let me know and I will tell you how to find out what is going on and when.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now that sounds like areally good reason to continue and to spend lots of time knitting love into your shawl.


umozabeads said:


> Just as I was going to cast on with the Jaggerspun my grandson comes in sees the Elizabeth in Pimento (not Macaw) and asks if I would finish it so he can give it to his long time girlfriend. He plans on proposing to her next week on her birthday. Going to be a challenge but I really like this young lady. She's from Chad and her family is wonderful. They share the same values as we do and everyone believes in working and family. So for right now will continue in palette and do lace weight later. This will be my second Elizabeth. My first is in handspun mohair silk blend, but it hasn't been blocked yet. Umoza


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Good Morning. My yarn is Juniper Mood Farms Findley in oyster. 50% merino, 50% silk. 100g and 798 yds. I will be using size US 3 needles.

I have decided on Edwina because I want a little smaller shawl. This one is for me and I am about 5' 1". Will I have enough yarn if I leave off one repeat. I can call the yarn shop and have her hold another ball for me if you think I will need it. I just got it yesterday evening so I know I can get the same dye lot. I have not used this yarn before but it feels very nice and soft. I always appreciate any help or comments.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Good Morning. My yarn is Juniper Mood Farms Findley in oyster. 50% merino, 50% silk. 100g and 798 yds. I will be using size US 3 needles.
> 
> I have decided on Edwina because I want a little smaller shawl. This one is for me and I am about 5' 1". Will I have enough yarn if I leave off one repeat. I can call the yarn shop and have her hold another ball for me if you think I will need it. I just got it yesterday evening so I know I can get the same dye lot. I have not used this yarn before but it feels very nice and soft. I always appreciate any help or comments.


Good Morning!
Dee will be along soon and she can give you a better idea regarding yarn amounts...I did mine in a lighter weight yarn and of course, used more yarn.
I am about your height and found both of these shawls to my liking...Good luck!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

nanciann said:


> Good Morning!
> Dee will be along soon and she can give you a better idea regarding yarn amounts...I did mine in a lighter weight yarn and of course, used more yarn.
> I am about your height and found both of these shawls to my liking...Good luck!


Thank you Nanciann. Did you do all of the repeats on the Edwina? I love Dee's Patterns. I did knit the Nanciann during the KAL here on KP.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you Nanciann. Did you do all of the repeats on the Edwina? I love Dee's Patterns. I did knit the Nanciann during the KAL here on KP.


Yes I did all the repeats. When test knitting...I always follow the pattern, exactly.

Another thing to consider is how you knit...Loose, tight, etc.
I knit right in between, neither loose or tight...so the size shawl I get may differ from yours.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

nancianne

I don't knit tight or loose, I think I must be pretty much in-between also. If I knit the entire pattern I will probably need to get another skein of this yarn. I can call and have them hold it for me. I live about 30 miles from my closest yarn store; or maybe have them send it to me. I am sure they will do that. I wanted to get the lace needles but they only had the 24" so got the regular turbo in 32" Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


WOW. Look at you go! I haven't even started yet. That is a lovely color and looks great.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Patsy Ruth. Please let me know how you make out with the yarn you bought. I'd like to know if it can be done using just the one skein, since it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

karenh said:


> Thanks Patsy Ruth. Please let me know how you make out with the yarn you bought. I'd like to know if it can be done using just the one skein, since it wasn't cheap.


I am waiting for a final word from Dee as to whether this will be enough. I don't want to get another skein but I will if I have to. I know it won't take all of the second one so will have to make a lace scarf out of what is left over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


Hmm....That is looking beautiful...the color and the softness...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am waiting for a final word from Dee as to whether this will be enough. I don't want to get another skein but I will if I have to. I know it won't take all of the second one so will have to make a lace scarf out of what is left over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, please wait...I would hate to have you go and buy more yarn if it isn't needed.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Hmm....That is looking beautiful...the color and the softness...


Thanks. I'm going to try and finish it in time for my trip to Stitches East in 2 weeks.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

karenh said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try and finish it in time for my trip to Stitches East in 2 weeks.


Oh, lucky you...Have fun there...I have been so tempted to go to one of those but haven't made it as yet...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...The yarn is Lace Weight Merino/Silk. ...
> I need honest opinions from my fellow knitsters.


I think that your swatch looks just right. I am not a big fan of yellow, but this appears lovely & soft. The stitch definition is much clearer than mine with Edwina.
Edit: I didn't mean to insult your colour choice. I only discovered fairly recently that the reason I never went for yellow was because my mother never liked it. I hadn't realized that I had avoided it all of those years just because I wasn't "exposed" to it. Pacific Rose & Britgirl both did Ruxtons in yellow & that convinced me to actually buy some yellow yarn.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Good Morning. My yarn is Juniper Mood Farms Findley in oyster. 50% merino, 50% silk. 100g and 798 yds. I will be using size US 3 needles.
> 
> I have decided on Edwina because I want a little smaller shawl. This one is for me and I am about 5' 1". Will I have enough yarn if I leave off one repeat. I can call the yarn shop and have her hold another ball for me if you think I will need it. I just got it yesterday evening so I know I can get the same dye lot. I have not used this yarn before but it feels very nice and soft. I always appreciate any help or comments.


Good morning. That is a little heavier lace weight.... I would recommend using US3 needles for yardage purposes, although you might be able to use US4... it really depends on your tension.

According to estimating via the Shawl Progress Calculator spreadsheet and looking at the yardage used by people who knitted the shawl and reported their yardage on Ravelry, it should take between 700 and 750 yards to do the 3x size. TSo if you knit with an average tension, you would probably be fine with that yardage.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee... With cobweb... How many more repeats of each chart would you reckon?? For Edwina.
> :?:


I wish I could tell you. No one that I know of has knitted with it, I've never knitted with that weight, so I've just got no data to based a guestimate on. You swatch and block and check for gauge and we could try to guess based on that.

You could do additional repeats of Chart 3 and another repeat of Chart 5 if you like. And more of Chart 2 as long as you repeat in odd number increments.

Umoza, do you have any advice?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok broke down and ordered Jaggerspun, 3 different colors cause I just couldnt decide which I liked best and from the sounds of all of you these shawls are addicting so I figure it will get used somewhere on something that Dee has designed. Got the e book along with the Ruxton and another one I cant remember the name now and went and ordered a fixed Chia goo needle! Must finish a couple of things over the weekend and when all my new things get here next week will be off and knitting! Thanks for all the advice on yarn and needles!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this mean you are looking at going down to 1 ply as well?
> I'm trying to decide what needle size now- no guide on my yarn. And I'm a loose knitter.
> I do think I'm mad doing 1 ply in a maroon- don't know when I think I will ever finish it- tiny and dark not a good mix. Might decide yet to go to the pink Embrace.


I think at least a US2 if not smaller.... so I'd have to say swatch.. and block if you think you need to do that extra step.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Good morning. That is a little heavier lace weight.... I would recommend using US3 needles for yardage purposes, although you might be able to use US4... it really depends on your tension.
> 
> According to estimating via the Shawl Progress Calculator spreadsheet and looking at the yardage used by people who knitted the shawl and reported their yardage on Ravelry, it should take between 700 and 750 yards to do the 3x size. TSo if you knit with an average tension, you would probably be fine with that yardage.


Thank you Dee. I think I am pretty average so will start this evening with the size US 3. What about the Elizabeth? If I like this yarn and I may do it in the same yarn also. Will I need more that the Elizabeth?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok broke down and ordered Jaggerspun, 3 different colors cause I just couldnt decide which I liked best and from the sounds of all of you these shawls are addicting so I figure it will get used somewhere on something that Dee has designed. Got the e book along with the Ruxton and another one I cant remember the name now and went and ordered a fixed Chia goo needle! Must finish a couple of things over the weekend and when all my new things get here next week will be off and knitting! Thanks for all the advice on yarn and needles!


  

Sounds as if you are set to go...........


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nuriye said:


> bende örmek istiyorum. yardımcı olurmusunuz.teşşekkürler.


Merhaba. Herkes burada Türkçe konuşuyor sanmıyorum. Biz bizimle şal size örme yardımcı olmak için şimdi duyuyorum gibi Google çevirmen kullanmayı deneyebilirsiniz. Bir deneyin vermek ister misiniz?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> Although it's now locked, you can still find info on the Ashton kal on KP.


The Ashton KAL got so big that it got locked every 100 pages. The third 100 pages is not locked and still a teeny bit active for anyone that wants to post in it...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96942-1.html


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you Dee. I think I am pretty average so will start this evening with the size US 3. What about the Elizabeth? If I like this yarn and I may do it in the same yarn also. Will I need more that the Elizabeth?


Yes, for sure, I would get 2 skeins for Eliz.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just as I was going to cast on with the Jaggerspun my grandson comes in sees the Elizabeth in Pimento (not Macaw) and asks if I would finish it so he can give it to his long time girlfriend. He plans on proposing to her next week on her birthday. Going to be a challenge but I really like this young lady. She's from Chad and her family is wonderful. They share the same values as we do and everyone believes in working and family. So for right now will continue in palette and do lace weight later. This will be my second Elizabeth. My first is in handspun mohair silk blend, but it hasn't been blocked yet. Umoza


That is so sweet that your son is so appreciative of your knitting skill. And congratulations to him. I remember you talking about your wonderful son on another KAL... you are very blessed, as is he!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am on Chart 4, 4th row of my 2nd Ashton and ran out of yarn!!! I need to hunt in my stash to see if I can find an easy match. Glad someone else has another shawl going while making this one also! My WIP do love company!
> 
> May I ask, what is a garter tab?


So sorry about your Ashton yarn problems.

I just reread some of the earlier posts and think that I missed your garter tab question. It is a way to start a shawl, usually triangular, that has the garter stitch border running in the same direction across the entire top. I only use it for a 3 stitch or more garter border personally. That is why I didn't use it for either of these designs. It does look nice, but it is a little bit of a pain to work. In lace weight, the beginning gets so stretched out, the difference between the way I started it (the easy way!) versus the fiddy garter tab is pretty negligible. So with 2 stitch garter borders, it really is a personal choice between one way or the other.

Here is a video showing you one way to work a garter tab:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


Love that color! It looks great.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

nanciann said:


> I have found that I have a passion for dark colors but alas they are so hard for my old eyes to see that I seldom use a dark shade unless I am very familiar with the pattern and it isn't fine lace...
> Right now, I am knitting a slate grey that is darker than I would usually tackle and of course in this fine weight lace ... it is giving me fits...
> If you have good lighting and light colored needles you can try and see if you are able to handle them...Many have problems with them...but they look so very lovely...You just have to make up your own mind if you want to try them...
> Another hint is to keep a white pillow case or something white on your lap, as you knit...
> It also helps if you have good eyesight...


Lol, good eyesight, maybe when i was young. I just purchased a lamp that is supposed to be a daylight lamp ..... have to unpack it, and plug it in and see how it goes.

Oh I want to start this project so bad, the anticipation is driving me nuts.

Yeah I know patience is a virtue, but this is knitting!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Lol, good eyesight, maybe when i was young. I just purchased a lamp that is supposed to be a daylight lamp ..... have to unpack it, and plug it in and see how it goes.
> 
> Oh I want to start this project so bad, the anticipation is driving me nuts.
> 
> Yeah I know patience is a virtue, but this is knitting!


  

Good luck with the light...I have an Ott light and also a little tube thing that fits around my neck with lights on each end with different settings as to brightness...I use that more than the Ott light..


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

I must need my head examined, it is just gone 02.18 am, I have been awakw since midnight, gone through my stash AGAIN, found some lace weight, 2 balls, but alas not enough yardage. Dug s bit deeper and found five balls of lace weight - baby alpaca - two are a rather odd green/yellow ish colour (light tones) and three are a muted mulberry/purplish shade, will post a pic when it is daylight. Thinking I will do Edwina in the odd green/yellow as it is lighter colour and for my first lace project, think the lighter colour may be easier on the eye.

I am enjoying reading all the comments from all you fellow Shawlettes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> I must need my head examined, it is just gone 02.18 am, I have been awakw since midnight, gone through my stash AGAIN, found some lace weight, 2 balls, but alas not enough yardage. Dug s bit deeper and found five balls of lace weight - baby alpaca - two are a rather odd green/yellow ish colour (light tones) and three are a muted mulberry/purplish shade, will post a pic when it is daylight. Thinking I will do Edwina in the odd green/yellow as it is lighter colour and for my first lace project, think the lighter colour may be easier on the eye.
> 
> I am enjoying reading all the comments from all you fellow Shawlettes.


Oh my dear, go an get some sleep...We'll still be here...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


lovely cant wait to get my yarn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...My grand daughter used it to make the Wedding Ring Shawl two years ago. Took her almost five months to finish. But it was fabulous and she will be wearing it for her wedding in the spring in Ghana. Umoza


Oh my gosh, Umoza!! I just checked this out. It is absolutely amazing. Your daughter must be so pleased & proud to have that to wear for her wedding. Did you teach her everything she knows ? 
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> *SHAWL PROGRESS CALCULATOR*...


Thank you so much for this tool, Dee.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> After seeing all the beautiful colors you all are choosing my white seems sooooo boring! I suppose I will just call it "classic"! ...


Not boring at all. White shawls are definitely a classic ... & for a reason. White is so elegant!!!
However, I have learned since getting involved with these KALs that every time someone shows their version of the shawl, you will want to do one in that colourway, too. Colour envy, someone dubbed it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> You're not crazy (or maybe I am too).


I think that WE have lots of company here  


> I'm using a light fingering wool/silk which is sooo soft!


It looks lovely - shows the stitches beautifully.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. Just starting my Edwina. Using Spirit Trail Fiberworks Nona and size 4 US needle. Think it will be pretty in this dark red.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Shawlettes : first in reference to the cobweb yarn and repeats I had to do 9 repeats of chart 2 to get the overall size with the Ashton. Definitely had to go down to a size 2US needle. Second, it was my grandson who before then hadn't paid attention to anything I did that didn't involve food! So I was very happy. I tried to teach my two daughters to knit but it didn't catch on. It was my middle granddaughter who just turned 21 that knitted the Wedding Ring Shawl. I taught her when she was six and she hasn't stopped since! She even went so far and got her degree in Fine Arts /textile designs. She's also a quilter like me and has designed fabric for Huffman and Moda.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Shawlettes : first in reference to the cobweb yarn and repeats I had to do 9 repeats of chart 2 to get the overall size with the Ashton. Definitely had to go down to a size 2US needle. Second, it was my grandson who before then hadn't paid attention to anything I did that didn't involve food! So I was very happy. I tried to teach my two daughters to knit but it didn't catch on. It was my middle granddaughter who just turned 21 that knitted the Wedding Ring Shawl. I taught her when she was six and she hasn't stopped since! She even went so far and got her degree in Fine Arts /textile designs. She's also a quilter like me and has designed fabric for Huffman and Moda.


How very wonderful that you have one that took to the art...and knitting and quilting are arts...I can hear the pride in your voice...
:thumbup:


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

darowil said:


> I ws trying not to say too much- but yes Barbs is not the most relaxing place to be in. And she ends up trying to sell something you don't want. I knit socks so she tried to sell me a machine that I sit there and wind a handle to make a horrid looking sock. No heel etc. Why would I have wanted that?
> So both Barbs and the Needle Nook are for sale.
> I get all my Knit pros from the Button Bar- there is a cheaper place but it is almost all postal and by the time I add the postage it is not worth it. This way I just wander in and get the next tip when I need it so spreading the cost out over a long period of time.


do you know the name of the cheaper place, please? 
Will also check out Button Bar?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Good morning everyone..... Ts Saturday for us down here.... Yippppeeee

Catlover i kne what its like to get up in the night so you can concerntrate on knitting stuff.... The mistake is to get online when the rest of the world is here.....you never get back to sleep.... Its fantastic

Dee... I am knitting with 3.5mm so my Edwina is very very open... I think i will peg it out with pins and show you.... 

Everones colours and ideas are looking great... It amazes me how differently our projects are considering we are all following the same pattern.... Guess thats part of the art ... Lovely to see you all ths fine sunny morning... (((((((Hugs))))))).


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Good morning everyone..... Ts Saturday for us down here.... Yippppeeee
> 
> Catlover i kne what its like to get up in the night so you can concerntrate on knitting stuff.... The mistake is to get online when the rest of the world is here.....you never get back to sleep.... Its fantastic
> 
> ...


So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


Your knitting is exquisitely even. Yummm


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe i just had a win.... After salivating for all your knit pics lace yarn... I searched again.... I think i have found a site that will post to oz... Great british yarn co. we will see if it arrives... Couple of weeks i think...

Yep... I have the receipts from them and from paypal in my in box!! Yoohoo looking good!!


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

nanciann said:


> Oh my dear, go an get some sleep...We'll still be here...


These are the yarns. The purpley one is Senate snd the other grey /green mix, not a very luxurious name lol.

They are both lace weight, and just shy of 900 metres.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> These are the yarns. The purpley one is Senate snd the other grey /green mix, not a very luxurious name lol.
> 
> They are both lace weight, and just shy of 900 metres.


I really like both of those..... Maybe one for lizzie and one for eddie....


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


Oh that is exquisite, what yarn is that? I am going back through the pages, but my have missed it.

such beautiful even work.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Oh that is exquisite, what yarn is that? I am going back through the pages, but my have missed it.
> 
> such beautiful even work.


Well i can see some boo boos but... I am human.... Its a cobweb black filatura di crosa, golden line, nirvava. 100% merino.... Italian stuff.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I think that your swatch looks just right. I am not a big fan of yellow, but this appears lovely & soft. The stitch definition is much clearer than mine with Edwina.
> Edit: I didn't mean to insult your colour choice. I only discovered fairly recently that the reason I never went for yellow was because my mother never liked it. I hadn't realized that I had avoided it all of those years just because I wasn't "exposed" to it. Pacific Rose & Britgirl both did Ruxtons in yellow & that convinced me to actually buy some yellow yarn.


I am not offeneded by your color opinion! The color of the yarn is a actually a creamy white. I guess it does look yellow in the picture! I'd rather it be red. I adore red. Everything I do is red! This is a bit different for me.

Thanks for letting me know you like the stitch definition. That made me smile :-D!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft. It'll be big enough to wrap around all of my "puffiness".


Wow Karen! That is incredible. I just got home from work so haven't been near my knitting all day. I am envious!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sharon you go girl! Looking good!  Umoza


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Ooo its easier than you think.... I add them onto the chosen stitch as i go....
> I will try and find a u tube or something but basically, choose where you want the beads to appear in the pattern.... And when you get to that stitch... Take the stitch off the needle with a fine crochet hook and slip the bead over the whole thing... Place it back on the needle and then knit it as normal... Going to try find a link now...
> ► 7:30► 7:30
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I will check this out. It is so sweet of you to help me out.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

darowil said:


> Next year PurpleFi is taking a workshop here on KP on beading. If you don't know about the workshops let me know and I will tell you how to find out what is going on and when.


I did do one workshop. My major problem was that even after I "subscribed" to the workshop threads, most days they never showed up! I still am not sure how to find out when a new one is starting. Any help you can give me will be truly appreciated.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got an email from Got Yarn featuring Koigu yarn kits on 'sale'. There is one cropped jacket kit that is on SALE for $2,730! It's a kit! You still have to knit it! REALLY?!!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


Oh wow! That is beautiful. I really can't comment on size as I don't have a clue! Knitting with lace weight is a real learning curve.
Anyway, I think it looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> .... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


I don't know about size & gauge but it sure does look good!!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks so much. I will check this out. It is so sweet of you to help me out.


Sure sounds a lot easier than stringing them on the yarn before casting on! That is the only way I have seen to add beads! I just may try that. What size beads do you buy for lace,fingering, sport yarns? I assume the thicker the yarn, the bigger the bead?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


Its beautiful! Love the wsy the design shows up


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pendrgn said:


> Hi. Just starting my Edwina. Using Spirit Trail Fiberworks Nona and size 4 US needle. Think it will be pretty in this dark red.


That is very lovely yarn. It will indeed be pretty in that colorway. I see you are in Northern Virginia as am I. You probably know that dyer is somewhat local. Did you get that yarn in Sperryville where she does the dyeing or at MD wool and Sheep? Or online? I'd love to find a place to buy that locally, but Sperryville is a bit far.

This is a good example of a slightly variegated tonal yarn that when stretched and blocked will have a lively organic look to it thatwon't fight with the lace pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


With cobweb on those size needles, you can expect to have less definition between the positive and negative space as we discussed. That is a personal choice if you like the lace fabric to look like that. It is just really hard to tell what it is going to look like ultimately without seeing a blocked swatch. But looking at your pic, it looks less open and neater than I would have thought, so that is good news! Can you tell me where you measured the inches? From where to where?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> These are the yarns. The purpley one is Senate snd the other grey /green mix, not a very luxurious name lol.
> 
> They are both lace weight, and just shy of 900 metres.


The darker of the two would probably be fine for Eliz. although it is a teeny bit on the variegated. The lighter of the two is too variegated for my own tastes as it will pretty much obscure any lace pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*YARN VARIEGATION and LACE SUITABILITY*

I want to take a quick minute and talk about variegated yarn. The basic test is this: Is there is a big difference between the darkest and lightest colors? Even if there are medium shades in between, a big range between the lightest and darkest tones will obscure a lace pattern.

So a tonal hand dyed that would work well would be one that has different shades of a the same color, or even similar colors (say a red and a reddish orange and a deep salmon) as long as there is not a huge range between light and dark. I've used some hand dyed yarns that have a bit of white peeping through them (from the base yarn that is forced to not take the dye through this dyeing method). This technique gives a sort of dappled effect, but the rest of the yarn is all about the same color, just varying shades that are not too far off from each other... either all on the darker side or all on the lighter side. That looks very pretty and organic and the lace will be very visible--as long as there is not a lot of range between the pastel side of the color as well as the deepest shade all on the same skein.

Also, if there are three or four different colors and those colors are across from each other on the color wheel, even if they are all similarly toned, the lace work will be obscured because of all the different colors forming varying blots of color that are distracting from the lace work. Not to mention the potential of the pooling of different colors. The only time this might work is if the colors are super muted.

There are always exceptions of course. But I would always swatch if I was not sure, and if I was buying on line, I would avoid anything that looked like it had too many colors or too much difference between dark and light.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think at least a US2 if not smaller.... so I'd have to say swatch.. and block if you think you need to do that extra step.


Im doing a 3mm (US 2) one size less than Sharonbartsch as I am a loos knitter, so far only done chart 1 and x1 od chart 2 but looks about right. If doesn't seem right plenty of smaller needles from my sock knitting.

Sharon we can at least discuss together what to do sizewise!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *YARN VARIEGATION and LACE SUITABILITY*
> 
> I want to take a quick minute and talk about variegated yarn. The basic test is this: Is there is a big difference between the darkest and lightest colors? Even if there are medium shades in between, a big range between the lightest and darkest tones will obscure a lace pattern.
> 
> ...


That is a great explanation. Thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> do you know the name of the cheaper place, please?
> Will also check out Button Bar?


Almost posted that I would check it out and then get back to you. Then thought I would have a quick look. Turned round grabbed the most likely pile and for some reason sitting right on top was the invoice!
House of Yarn www.houseofyarn.com based in Modbury one of the suburbs of Adelaide.
The Button Bar is a button shop in Adelaide city which has branched out into the higher range wools and needles. only have an email address for them- afterall I simply walk there if I want anything. [email protected] . My memory is that there website tells you virtually nothing. So maybe doesn't even do internet sales.
But if you are ordering from Qld you will need to pay postage anyway so suggest the first as she is a couple of dollars cheaper for the tips if I remember rightly. 
Now that I have found the invoice I must check her out again. I didn't know I knew where it was and couldn't quite remember the name! Unfortunately for me she is rarely open (internet based) or I could go up and see for myself and visit my DD at the same time who lives up that way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Maybe i just had a win.... After salivating for all your knit pics lace yarn... I searched again.... I think i have found a site that will post to oz... Great british yarn co. we will see if it arrives... Couple of weeks i think...
> 
> Yep... I have the receipts from them and from paypal in my in box!! Yoohoo looking good!!


And who was this? Has to be cheaper than seeing if you can get the Button Bar to get it in. I got yarn from there (1 ball only just to try it) and then ordered the same from Deramores for 1/3 of the price including postage. Hear so many postive comments about Knit picks that I will be very interested to hear how you find it compared to the ones here.

Realised that maybe you had said- maybe I shouldn't looked! Some great looking yarns there but I will continue to stick to not buying yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So here are some photos.... This is with chart 2 completed 5 times... It is very open.... ... Measures about 15 inches and is not pinned out as tightly as i would block it.... Opinions on size and gauge welcome -please.


It looks fine to me. I haven't done enough of mine to compare or be worth posting yet.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> With cobweb on those size needles, you can expect to have less definition between the positive and negative space as we discussed. That is a personal choice if you like the lace fabric to look like that. It is just really hard to tell what it is going to look like ultimately without seeing a blocked swatch. But looking at your pic, it looks less open and neater than I would have thought, so that is good news! Can you tell me where you measured the inches? From where to where?


Oh yeah... Oops.... From the cetre single knit ridge to one edge.....
I have decided to do two more repeats of chart 2 and see what happens....

Thanks for the variegated yarn perspective.... Very helfull x


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Im doing a 3mm (US 2) one size less than Sharonbartsch as I am a loos knitter, so far only done chart 1 and x1 od chart 2 but looks about right. If doesn't seem right plenty of smaller needles from my sock knitting.
> 
> Sharon we can at least discuss together what to do sizewise!


Yep i am a tight knitter, always have to use at least 1mm bigger than suggested....

I have decided to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, thats 7 in total and see what happens....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I did do one workshop. My major problem was that even after I "subscribed" to the workshop threads, most days they never showed up! I still am not sure how to find out when a new one is starting. Any help you can give me will be truly appreciated.


I've sent you a PM to keep it seperate from the KAL. (and kept a copy if anyone else wants to know!)


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've sent you a PM to keep it seperate from the KAL. (and kept a copy if anyone else wants to know!)


Me please.. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Me please.. X


Me, too, please.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Sure sounds a lot easier than stringing them on the yarn before casting on! That is the only way I have seen to add beads! I just may try that. What size beads do you buy for lace,fingering, sport yarns? I assume the thicker the yarn, the bigger the bead?


After watching videos it looks like you use mostly #6 glass beads. I am a rank beginner on this so take what I found out with a grain of salt! The hardest part for me will be trying to figure out where to place the beads in my Elizabeth. I will have to really stare at the chart to see where the best placement should be. Maybe I will search more on KP about this so as not to "clog" up Dee's KAL with these thoughts.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

In the previous shawls I beaded I used either size 6 or 8 seed beads, also called rocailles. The number refers to the number of beads to the inch so size 6 are a little bigger. I used the 8s on cobweb yarn. I have also used Miyuki berry beads.. I know lots of people use expensive crystal and glass but, unfortunately, I haven't felt justified in that kind of expense - I suppose I have a frugal nature.
Whatever you choose, I'm sure your shawl will look stunning; beads always seem to add an extra touch of glamour.


Lynnhelen said:


> After watching videos it looks like you use mostly #6 glass beads. I am a rank beginner on this so take what I found out with a grain of salt! The hardest part for me will be trying to figure out where to place the beads in my Elizabeth. I will have to really stare at the chart to see where the best placement should be. Maybe I will search more on KP about this so as not to "clog" up Dee's KAL with these thoughts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to answer. Been knitting and then sleeping. Yes I know that Jen of Spirit Trail is semi local. We've been friends for ten years. I love all of her yarns. And you can get them online at her website.
Pretty sure it is www.spirit-trail.net, but I will verify.
I will attempt a better picture that shows the beautiful pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> In the previous shawls I beaded I used either size 6 or 8 seed beads, also called rocailles. The number refers to the number of beads to the inch so size 6 are a little bigger. I used the 8s on cobweb yarn. I have also used Miyuki berry beads.. I know lots of people use expensive crystal and glass but, unfortunately, I haven't felt justified in that kind of expense - I suppose I have a frugal nature.
> Whatever you choose, I'm sure your shawl will look stunning; beads always seem to add an extra touch of glamour.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow! Thank you soooooo much. I too tend to err on the frugal side. There is a bead store across the street from LYS so I will check out the berry beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Take your yarn and a very fine crochet hook and try the beads on the yarn. It is amazing how different they can look in place. happy hunting.


Lynnhelen said:


> Wow! Thank you soooooo much. I too tend to err on the frugal side. There is a bead store across the street from LYS so I will check out the berry beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> You know I did finish 12 shawls in 2012!


I was wondering about this. Is it some kind of group challenge thing? I came across something with that on it somewhere else & knew that I had seen it in your avatar & wondered how one could get involved.


> And if I finish my worsted Ruxton, my Glenallen, Elizabeth and Edwina then it will be 15 in 2013! Yay!


So far I have 10 in 2013 so I will have to knit hard to catch up 

Will there be a "14 in 2014"?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> I'm on the first repeat of chart 3 and I'm loving this pattern. I'm making it in a fingering yarn that's very soft.


Great colour & your knitting is looking great as well.
I am considering doing this in fingering weight instead of lace weight.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I've made some progress. I am beginning the 5th repeat of chart 2. Using yarn I've had for years and needed to use double strand to come up to 28 WPI which is close to lace weight. 

The blue plastic marker is left on the work for when ( notice I didn't say IF) I need to correct a mistake. So far its looking good. I think I will add extra repeats of both chart 2 and 3.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

imaxian said:


> I've made some progress. I am beginning the 5th repeat of chart 2. Using yarn I've had for years and needed to use double strand to come up to 28 WPI which is close to lace weight.
> 
> The blue plastic marker is left on the work for when ( notice I didn't say IF) I need to correct a mistake. So far its looking good. I think I will add extra repeats of both chart 2 and 3.


Sooo pretty! Is it Elizabeth or Edwina? Sorry to ask such a basic question. I can't seem to tell the shawls apart from their beginnings. You are brave using such fine yarn. It looks like spider web. I am in awe...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

imaxian said:


> I've made some progress. I am beginning the 5th repeat of chart 2. Using yarn I've had for years and needed to use double strand to come up to 28 WPI which is close to lace weight.


Wow - looks lovely. Gossamer for sure. It looks almost ethereal as it is flowing from the bowl.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the Edwina shawl or I should say this will be the Edwina shawl.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

imaxian said:


> This is the Edwina shawl or I should say this will be the Edwina shawl.


 :thumbup: looking good -- I love the yarn, so delicate. And your marked must be hiding the mistake as it looks good to me.

I am SO wishing I were home knitting but instead I am at work, overtime. Yet I am also grateful to be at work as it means I am healthy --- the person I am covering for is having unscheduled heart by-pass surgery! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oh yeah... Oops.... From the cetre single knit ridge to one edge.....
> I have decided to do two more repeats of chart 2 and see what happens....
> 
> Thanks for the variegated yarn perspective.... Very helfull x


Sorry, I'm a moron.. your pictures clearly had you pulling out a measuring tape... I think I was tired when i looked and didn't see what was right in front of me.

I measured my own Edwina, the green one, and it measured about 10" after all repeats of Chart 2 whereas yours measured 15"... so I really would not do any more repeats of Chart 2! I hope I caught you in time.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I've made some progress. I am beginning the 5th repeat of chart 2. Using yarn I've had for years and needed to use double strand to come up to 28 WPI which is close to lace weight.
> 
> The blue plastic marker is left on the work for when ( notice I didn't say IF) I need to correct a mistake. So far its looking good. I think I will add extra repeats of both chart 2 and 3.


What a pretty, creamy color! That is going to be gorgeous. Looking good already!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So far I have 10 in 2013 so I will have to knit hard to catch up
> 
> Will there be a "14 in 2014"?


These are groups on Ravelry. I think it started as 10 shawls in 2010, 11 in 2011, etc. I think that in 2013 they realized that getting to 13, 14, 15 shawls might be a bit overzealous, so they changed the name of the group to "12 Shawls Forever."


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

HELP!  

I know better. Was knitting when I was too tired & fell asleep. The marker on my chart where I was working fell off.
I am doing Elizabeth. I am on 3rd round of chart 2. I have 95 stitches on my needles. I am on a pattern row. I think I should begin on 3rd row of Chart 2. The one that has the sl2, k1, p2sso in it but don't trust myself. I keep doing the math and my mind is gone! 
I hope I explained this clearly so any of you angels of mercy will take pity on me & steer me in the proper direction!
I need some tea...and chocolate!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pendrgn said:


> Hi. Just starting my Edwina. Using Spirit Trail Fiberworks Nona and size 4 US needle. Think it will be pretty in this dark red.


The colour looks so rich. I have a similar yarn in black & red (30 % mohair, 45% merino, 10% viscose, 10% polyamide). It's 9.84 yards per gram - perhaps too fine for me. It is beautiful but I am doubting, now, that I'll ever be brave enough to knit it up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Catlover2406 said:


> These are the yarns. The purpley one is Senate snd the other grey /green mix, not a very luxurious name lol.


Beautiful colourways.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> These are groups on Ravelry. ...they changed the name of the group to "12 Shawls Forever."


Thanks. I don't know anything about joining groups on Ravelry. I just did a search & found some info on this one; perhaps I'll look into it more closely. However, I find just being involved with KP can be very time consuming. 
You must find it very difficult keeping up with these things - keeping tabs on the KALs, etc., where your designs are being used. Hardly have time to spend with your mother !


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I have finally caught up with all of the posts in this thread - can't afford to take a couple of days away like that 

I missed out on a few hours of knitting yesterday because I was, of all things, working on a grade 11 advanced math assignment on Trigonometry! It's been 41 years since I did that stuff - bit rusty now. My son needed help & so we worked on it together. Feels kind of good to know that I can still dredge some of that stuff up from the dusty-musty corners of my brain.

All of that aside, my Edwina has advanced to row 7 of the 2nd repeat of chart three. I found it difficult to get a rhythm flowing with the first few rows on the first rep - because, as I mentioned, it is difficult with this weight of yarn to read what I've done. I am getting a better feel for things, now, though. I can't believe that I have over 200 stitches on the needles & I am still not even half way through chart 3.

I do love the feel of this yarn but I can't imagine how it will ever look as defined as Dee's lovely green Edwina does.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> HELP!
> 
> I know better. Was knitting when I was too tired & fell asleep. The marker on my chart where I was working fell off.
> I am doing Elizabeth. I am on 3rd round of chart 2. I have 95 stitches on my needles. I am on a pattern row. I think I should begin on 3rd row of Chart 2. The one that has the sl2, k1, p2sso in it but don't trust myself. I keep doing the math and my mind is gone!
> ...


If you have 95 st on your needles, you should have completed row 3. After row 1, you'd have 87 plus 4 = 91. After row 3 your'd have 91 plus 4 = 95. So if you have 95, and you are beginning a RS row, you should be on row 5 now.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks. I don't know anything about joining groups on Ravelry. I just did a search & found some info on this one; perhaps I'll look into it more closely. However, I find just being involved with KP can be very time consuming.
> You must find it very difficult keeping up with these things - keeping tabs on the KALs, etc., where your designs are being used. Hardly have time to spend with your mother !


Yep, not a lot of sleep going on these days! My mom is very understanding and supportive, thank goodness. We talk on the phone a lot. She is not a knitter, though. I wish I could get her to try, but is was not meant to be it seems.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Your yarn sounds beautiful. Mine is 50% Merino, 25% Cashmere and 25% silk, and is called "Heavy Lace weight". I have tried some of the cobweb type yarns but they don't seem to work well in my hands. Good luck with whatever yarn you choose. Are you making the Elizabeth or Edwina shawl?


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> If you have 95 st on your needles, you should have completed row 3. After row 1, you'd have 87 plus 4 = 91. After row 3 your'd have 91 plus 4 = 95. So if you have 95, and you are beginning a RS row, you should be on row 5 now.


Thanks Dee! I did figure it out right. I need to learn to trust myself.
I didn't notice the numbers next to the RS rows! I was just counting 1,2,3...! When you said row 5 it threw me for a moment!
Now that I have had a nap(teehee), I can resume knitting....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pendrgn said:


> Your yarn sounds beautiful. Mine is 50% Merino, 25% Cashmere and 25% silk, and is called "Heavy Lace weight".


Sounds heavenly 


> Good luck with whatever yarn you choose. Are you making the Elizabeth or Edwina shawl?


I am knitting the Edwina for starters with Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar. I plan on doing the Elizabeth after that.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Take your yarn and a very fine crochet hook and try the beads on the yarn. It is amazing how different they can look in place. happy hunting.


Thats what i did... I had no idea about sizes etc... Just found something that fitted that i liked... Good luck.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So far I have 10 in 2013 so I will have to knit hard to catch up
> 
> Will there be a "14 in 2014"?


You and Umoza are just amazing!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Time for a check in. I started my Edwina on a size 3 needle, and my lace seemed sloppy. So I frogged and started over with a 2. It seems better to me, what do you all think? I also did garter at the beginning of the spine, but have switched to stockinette once I caught myself.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't quite embraced the lace weight love, but I have some Legacy lace from Brown Sheep. Would it be ok to use it on Edwina? I much prefer knitting with fingering wt.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am knitting the Edwina for starters with Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar. I plan on doing the Elizabeth after that.


Hello! I was just looking at this yarn. Did you get two skeins or three for the Edwina shawl? I was going to order two but I would hate to run short. Thanks!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sorry, I'm a moron.. your pictures clearly had you pulling out a measuring tape... I think I was tired when i looked and didn't see what was right in front of me.
> 
> I measured my own Edwina, the green one, and it measured about 10" after all repeats of Chart 2 whereas yours measured 15"... so I really would not do any more repeats of Chart 2! I hope I caught you in time.


Nope... But its the time difference and my impulsiveness/impatience.... Dont worry... Its so so light that i am sure it wont matter... I have just done 2 extra of chart 3....

Cheers


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVE LIFELINES..... SHOULD BE CALLED SOMETHING MUCH MORE HEROIC IMHO..... ANGEL STRANDS......


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Time for a check in. I started my Edwina on a size 3 needle, and my lace seemed sloppy. So I frogged and started over with a 2. It seems better to me, what do you all think? I also did garter at the beginning of the spine, but have switched to stockinette once I caught myself.


Love your colour and yarn choice... Reckon you gauge is great too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Time for a check in. I started my Edwina on a size 3 needle, and my lace seemed sloppy. So I frogged and started over with a 2. It seems better to me, what do you all think? I also did garter at the beginning of the spine, but have switched to stockinette once I caught myself.


Susan, that looks fine. And it probably looked just fine with the US 3 also. You don't want it to look too perfect or else it means that you are knitted it a bit too tightly on too small needles. If the fabric is dense it will not drape as nicely nor have that ethereal look we are going for.

*ALERT TO EVERYONE!!!!*
Lace knitting with lace weight yarn looks HORRIBLE until it is blocked!!! It does not look nice. If it does, then you are probably doing something wrong!!!! So embrace the ugliness that is unblocked lace just to amaze yourself that something so blobby can look so beautiful once it is blocked. :thumbup:


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

darowil said:


> I've sent you a PM to keep it seperate from the KAL. (and kept a copy if anyone else wants to know!)


Yes please if I could have a copy as well.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok dumb question. These lifeline doohickies, what arevtgey exactly? I presume something you weave?, in the loops in case the cable breaks on the circ? My cable came away when I was knitting a moebius, lucky it was chunky, but what a darn mess .
Do you make a lifeline or buy them?

Thank younin advance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Hello! I was just looking at this yarn. Did you get two skeins or three for the Edwina shawl? I was going to order two but I would hate to run short.


Well, I had two so I asked Dee about it. The pattern suggests 850-880y & two makes exactly 880y. Dee recommended that I do one less repeat of Chart 3 just to be safe. I debated that for a little bit & then I decided to order another skein just in case. I can always do a scarf out of what's left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> I LOVE LIFELINES..... SHOULD BE CALLED SOMETHING MUCH MORE HEROIC IMHO..... ANGEL STRANDS......


What happened??


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Ok dumb question. These lifeline doohickies, what arevtgey exactly? I presume something you weave?, in the loops in case the cable breaks on the circ? My cable came away when I was knitting a moebius, lucky it was chunky, but what a darn mess .
> Do you make a lifeline or buy them?
> 
> Thank younin advance.


I just use some crochet cotton... Its a line you drag through every odd row (or as often us you like) so that if you make a big boo boo or loose some stitches you can pull down to there and not drop a stitch...i use a yarn in high contrast to what i am knitting so its easy to use... Google it and ave a look ... Some needle and cable systems provide a little hole in the needle base or able that can be used ,.. Makes knitting, for me, much less treacherous!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> You and Umoza are just amazing!


I don't hold a candle to the likes of Umoza - but I am learning


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What happened??


Haha... Just got over confident last night, knitting in poor light... very happy this morning that i had continued to use life lines.... Couple or split stitches...which just dont hold up strength wise with this cobweb stuff...saved again! Love them every time...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> Time for a check in. I started my Edwina on a size 3 needle, and my lace seemed sloppy.


Apparently it is normal that it would look sloppy until blocked.


> what do you all think?


I think it's nice & I know a lot of people here will love your colour choice. It seems that purple is a crowd pleaser 


> I also did garter at the beginning of the spine, but have switched to stockinette once I caught myself.


I did the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...So embrace the ugliness that is unblocked lace ...


Okay - certainly have to take your word on it. 
This is me embracing my blob


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Ok dumb question. These lifeline doohickies, what arevtgey exactly? I presume something you weave?, in the loops in case the cable breaks on the circ? My cable came away when I was knitting a moebius, lucky it was chunky, but what a darn mess .
> Do you make a lifeline or buy them?
> 
> Thank younin advance.


here is a video of how to use lifelines for lace:






and another if you don't have a hole in your needles:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/using-a-lifeline


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Haha... Just got over confident last night, knitting in poor light... very happy this morning that i had continued to use life lines....


Glad to hear that it was nothing catastrophic.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - have to take your word on it.
> This is me embracing my blob


YAY!!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - certainly have to take your word on it.
> This is me embracing my blob


Blobby love all round. Hahaha
:lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

*ALERT TO EVERYONE!!!!*
Lace knitting with lace weight yarn looks HORRIBLE until it is blocked!!! It does not look nice. If it does, then you are probably doing something wrong!!!! So embrace the ugliness that is unblocked lace just to amaze yourself that something so blobby can look so beautiful once it is blocked. :thumbup:[/quote]

I'll second that,Dee. I've been afraid every shawl I've made was going to be a mess but blocking is a magic wand that turns the sloppy jumble into elegance.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

When you get that first point pulled out you are always amazed no matter how long you have been knitting. Just wonderful! The blobby becomes your baby!  Umoza


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

stevieland said:


> here is a video of how to use lifelines for lace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand of of needles have a hole in them, please?

Thank you forvthe links xo


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> What brand of of needles have a hole in them, please?
> 
> Thank you forvthe links xo


The KnitPicks interchangeable needles do. I'm not sure about any others. I don't use interchangeable so none of my needles have holes. Anyone else?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> The KnitPicks interchangeable needles do. I'm not sure about any others. I don't use interchangeable so none of my needles have holes. Anyone else?


Addi interchangeables have a sos cable that has a little split in the cable.... Fyi i have found that knitpics join on the needle base is smoother to get yarn over than addi... Mainly noticed this on the very fine yarn... And i do knit very tightly too...if you knit loosley... The join is much less of a concern.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> When you get that first point pulled out you are always amazed no matter how long you have been knitting. Just wonderful! The blobby becomes your baby!  Umoza


Looking in my crystal ball for that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Knitters Pride Cubix and Dreamz also have lifeline holes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Some people use tape to fasten the lifeline to their needle and then knit but I have tried that and I didn't like that option, at all.

I would prefer using a...cross stitch or some such blunt needle.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info. I'm about to order so I'll get three to be safe. Happy knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm also one of Dee's test knitters and just finished blocking my last shawl project today. I'm going to start the Edwina tomorrow morning. I can hardly wait. The yarn I'm going to use is Hester Prynne Laceweight from Handsome Fibers. It's a slightly tonal deep wine color called "Sugar Plum." There is 875 yards, so I'm going to be watching my yardage carefully. I knit with average tension, but having enough will be iffy. I definitely will be using the yardage calculator Dee gave to us to download on page 8. I have not knit either the Edwina or the Elizabeth before so am looking forward to it.

I would like to say a couple of things in response to a few things I've just read while reading through this KAL. 

First of all, lifelines. I've found that #5 perle cotton works best for me. It's heavy enough that stitches don't sink down into it, so they're fairly easy to pick up when you've frogged back to it. Many of our fellow knitters really like to use a heavier crochet cotton. I like the perle cotton because it's a little slick, and flows smoothly through the stitches. The other thing about lifelines is that I always use a tapestry needle to run it through the purl stitches. If I'm using stitch markers, this is essential because you don't want the lifeline going through them, as would happen if the lifeline is attached to the needle. I don't like using yarn as a lifeline because if there's any fuzziness, the lifeline can get "caught" with the shawl yarn and be harder to pull out. (Talk about gray hair!)

And I want to add a comment about ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. The cable/needle join is extremely smooth so the fine lace yarns flow smoothly over them. In addition, the points have been compared to Signatures (which are VERY expensive). Those needles are all I ever use anymore. I have a wonderful set of Harmonies, and they just sit there moldering away.

I also want to say "Hi" to Sharon and Umoza. It seems like "forever" since I've "seen" you! I'm so glad you're here!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I'm about to order so I'll get three to be safe.


How long does it usually take a KnitPicks order to arrive for you?
Mine has been shipped - received notice today - but it will take a week or more for it to get here.


> Happy knitting!


Thanks - you, too.
However, I just hit a snag & the stitches aren't working out near the end of Ch 3 row 13 (rep 2). I have put it aside until the morning when my spatial awareness might be a bit more lucid & I will be better able to see how the stitches line up. This is my biggest problem with working with this weight: it is so difficult to clearly see what stitches lie below what you are working on. I had checked the stitches on the previous row before moving on & it appeared to be correct. :-(
Okay - on to a another WIP in the interim.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

[

I also want to say "Hi" to Sharon and Umoza. It seems like "forever" since I've "seen" you! I'm so glad you're here!     [/quote]

Hello possum... Yep my shoulders ave improved enough to knit.... So watch out!! Hey the red lace chiachoo have a safety hole?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - you, too.
> However, I just hit a snag & the stitches aren't working out near the end of Ch 3 row 13 (rep 2). I have put it aside until the morning when my spatial awareness might be a bit more lucid & I will be better able to see how the stitches line up. This is my biggest problem with working with this weight: it is so difficult to clearly see what stitches lie below what you are working on. I had checked the stitches on the previous row before moving on & it appeared to be correct. :-(
> Okay - on to a another WIP in the interim.


Ooooo.... Hope all is revealed in the morning light... :shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a question about the Elizabeth shawl. I seem to recall a comment in this discussion to the effect that fingering weight isnt suitable. However, in the description section for the pattern it says, Lace or fingering weight yarn is suggested for this pattern.
I had a quick look on Ravelry to see if someone has done it in fingering weight but didnt see anything. So I am wondering if it will turn out to be humongous in that weight since it seems it isnt customizable.
I just finished a WIP & I am thinking of setting up Elizabeth in fingering weight - although I would like to do it later in lace weight. I would like a heavier weight shawl on the go as a rest from the lace weight.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

My first Elizabeth was done in a hand spun mohair silk and the ply was equivalent to a fingering weight. It hasn't been blocked yet but it's large. Unblocked it measures out to a 72" wingspan. I love it! Dee stated that since I am using fingering weight I should do fewer chart repeats. However, not going to do that! I have a full figure six foot daughter who will love it. You could also go down a needle size like I did. I went from a US 5 to a US 4.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have a question about the Elizabeth shawl. I seem to recall a comment in this discussion to the effect that fingering weight isnt suitable. However, in the description section for the pattern it says, Lace or fingering weight yarn is suggested for this pattern.
> I had a quick look on Ravelry to see if someone has done it in fingering weight but didnt see anything. So I am wondering if it will turn out to be humongous in that weight since it seems it isnt customizable.
> I just finished a WIP & I am thinking of setting up Elizabeth in fingering weight - although I would like to do it later in lace weight. I would like a heavier weight shawl on the go as a rest from the lace weight.


You can certainly do it in fingering weight, but since the pattern size is not customizable due to the nature of the design, you will end up with a huge shawl, probably 80" across.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> My first Elizabeth was done in a hand spun mohair silk and the ply was equivalent to a fingering weight. ... Dee stated that since I am using fingering weight I should do fewer chart repeats.


Perhaps I misunderstood. I thought that this wouldn't work with the Elizabeth. Which chart can bear to be not repeated?


> You could also go down a needle size like I did. I went from a US 5 to a US 4.


I can't see me using less than 4mm if I am going to get any kind of lacy effect - my tension is a bit snug.
Thanks for your feedback.
I am trying to determine the lightest fingering weight that I already have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> You can certainly do it in fingering weight, but since the pattern size is not customizable due to the nature of the design, you will end up with a huge shawl, probably 80" across.


Can't block that one on my bed. I'll have to borrow a page from cdninswe's book & book a hotel room with a king sized bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have nothing knitted now. I decided I didn't like the 3mm needle so went down to a 2.5 mm (US 1) on my cobweb as a loose knitter. Felt much better to knit with believe it or not. And when stretched out looked like it wowul dbe better. Then made a mistake early on so frogged it- and now doing hte sensible thing and working on the things that must be done. But will return to it. And meanwhile will keep reading.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have nothing knitted now. I decided I didn't like the 3mm needle so went down to a 2.5 mm (US 1) on my cobweb as a loose knitter. Felt much better to knit with believe it or not. And when stretched out looked like it wowul dbe better. Then made a mistake early on so frogged it- and now doing hte sensible thing and working on the things that must be done. But will return to it. And meanwhile will keep reading.


Sensiblr woman :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well I have nothing knitted now. I decided I didn't like the 3mm needle so went down to a 2.5 mm (US 1) on my cobweb as a loose knitter. Felt much better to knit with believe it or not. And when stretched out looked like it wowul dbe better. Then made a mistake early on so frogged it- and now doing hte sensible thing and working on the things that must be done. But will return to it. And meanwhile will keep reading.


I hope it goes betterbwhen you decide to pick it up again. I had to walk away from mine yesterday. With luck today will be a better knitting day...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I hope it goes betterbwhen you decide to pick it up again. I had to walk away from mine yesterday. With luck today will be a better knitting day...


I expect it to- thats not why I have left it. Probably good that it went wrong as it discouraged me from keeing going until next week.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I decided to wind the hank/skein into a ball today on my ball winder thingy, but do not have an umbrella thing to hold the skein, well pickle my grandmother, I dropped it and it all got horribly tangled, took most of the day to untangle it, albeit with a few cutting out of knots that simply would not unknot, so my first lace shawl is going to be um, joined bummer, but ... I started tonight after tea, did not have my life line, got nine rows knitted got to the end of the first chart and yep you guessed it, made an error.

Have frogged it and getting the dental floss.

Thank you to everyone for their input/advice on lifelines. i watched the dvds (you tube) things online, made perfect sense.


PS sending away for a umbrella thing to hold skeins/hanks of yarn. Once bitten twice shy lol


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dumb question number ##. 

The wrapped says to use us size 2 which equates to 2.75mm Australian.

I have started in size 3.25 as per pattern but seems a bit loose or blobby, is this what has been meant on previous comments?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is. Hope you are all set and flying now


Catlover2406 said:


> Dumb question number ##.
> 
> The wrapped says to use us size 2 which equates to 2.75mm Australian.
> 
> I have started in size 3.25 as per pattern but seems a bit loose or blobby, is this what has been meant on previous comments?


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that darowil, 
but I'm in that boat too. Was on second repeat of chart two, goofed and frogged the entire thing. Wanted to start this while I had some quiet time- next time lifelines too. Good luck to you. I' ll start again after breakfast.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Catlover2406 said:


> Well I decided to wind the hank/skein into a ball today on my ball winder thingy, but do not have an umbrella thing to hold the skein, well pickle my grandmother, I dropped it and it all got horribly tangled, took most of the day to untangle it, albeit with a few cutting out of knots that simply would not unknot, so my first lace shawl is going to be um, joined bummer, but ... I started tonight after tea, did not have my life line, got nine rows knitted got to the end of the first chart and yep you guessed it, made an error.
> 
> Have frogged it and getting the dental floss.
> 
> ...


If you are using Dental Floss for lifeline let me tell you my experience with it...the floss cut into the stitches and made a mess. I switched to a Perle Cotton and it worked much better. Just letting you know in case 
you run into this. 
It sounds as if all your disasters happened at the onset of the shawl so now you have clear sailing!
OMG..pickle my grandmother? I love it! Giggle, giggle, :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am started on Edwina using knit one crochet two cria lace in a medium blue just started so nothing really to show. I was unable to get my slip knot undone however, will this make a difference?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> If you are using Dental Floss for lifeline let me tell you my experience with it...the floss cut into the stitches and made a mess. I switched to a Perle Cotton and it worked much better. Just letting you know in case
> you run into this.
> It sounds as if all your disasters happened at the onset of the shawl so now you have clear sailing!
> OMG..pickle my grandmother? I love it! Giggle, giggle, :lol:


Some people have had a problem with dental floss but I noticed in the video Dee provided that the woman used the ribbon type dental floss. I don't think that would cut yarn.

I use some old twined fishing line that I once used for stringing turquoise beads (In the Indian fashion) and just love it...

As CathyAnn said it is best to use something that will not tangle with your yarn...You want to be able to remove it easily without pulling your knitting...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Dumb question number ##.
> 
> The wrapped says to use us size 2 which equates to 2.75mm Australian.
> 
> I have started in size 3.25 as per pattern but seems a bit loose or blobby, is this what has been meant on previous comments?


The reason we have the KAL is for questions and knitting together, so please, ask away!! I'm going to answer this as a general answer to everyone since I think it is important.

*NEEDLE SIZE VS THE YARN TAG and other stuff about needle size*

With lace yarn, disregard what the yarn tag says! Usually yarn tags are telling you what needle to use to get a fairly dense stockinette. Or sometimes just whatever the company thinks you should use with lace.

The important thing is that the blocked lace piece looks the way you want lace to look. That is why I do recommend to anyone who is not sure what size needle is best for them to knit a few repeats of chart 2, which doesn't take that long, consider it your swatch, bind it off and wet block it. Then you will see exactly what to expect for the FO.

And yes, your unblocked lace is definitely going to look uneven and blobby if you knit it on US 3s. But that is okay... you want there to be an openess in the negative space (the knitted part of the lace, not the yarn overs) so that it is see through and ethereal.

Check out these pics... I choose the pictures specifically to show how open/see through the negative space should be for your shawl to look delicate and lace-like. There is a nice contrast between positive and negative space portions of the design, and the difference between the two is crisp and defined. Too large needles will make the negative space sloppy, while too small needles will make it look dense and not as delicate. All of the shawls in these 3 pics were knitted on US 3s... and all looked blobby as all heck when they were being knitted!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Very helpful, Dee. On the 3s I was concerned that my leaf shapes didn't seem more solid. I see now that wasn't really a problem. I think I will continue with the 2s, but note taken!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I do solemnly swear to always use a lifeline from this point on. I just spent an hour tinking back to a mistake. Luckily I knew it had to be a missed yarn over, so it was easy to find. Also I'm using light fingering instead of lace which I know would have been much more difficult. Lesson learned. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

And everyone who is having to reknit the beginning and so doesn't feel they started yet, well, that is just part of the process, finding the perfect combination of yarn and needle size. There is a lot to knitting lace that is not the actual knitting of the shawl... the swatching, the lifeline placement, the frogging (inevitable even with the most experienced lace knitters--ask me what I did yesterday for 2 hours) the blocking. It is all part of the process, as is the final finished lace shawl that will make you feel like the most accomplished human on the planet after you see what your hands have wrought! 

To paraphrase Bette Davis.... Lace knitting--it ain't for sissies!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*MISSED YARN OVERS--HOW TO FIX*

Check out this video:






it shows how to fix missing yarn overs from several rows back. So cool! and useful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very helpful, Dee.

After trying both size needles, I've decided to do Edwina on US size 2 (2.75mm). My yarn is some I've had for about 3 years. It's by Skein Queen: 2 ply, 80% extra fine merino, 20% silk, 800m. It's a dark rose color. Will post a photo when I get a bit further along. It feels really nice to knit with. This is my first shawl and I'm really looking forward to the process. I need to go find my perle cotton for my lifelines. Never used lifelines before but can definitely see the necessity for this project.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *MISSED YARN OVERS--HOW TO FIX*
> 
> Check out this video:
> 
> ...


This looks so easy. Thanks for sharing; I'm sure I'll need it again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Ooooo.... Hope all is revealed in the morning light... :shock:


There's a lot to be said for real daylight for "shedding light" on your problem.
I laid it out on a dark cloth & compared the previous section with the point where the stitches went off & found my mistake quite quickly. So this evening I will be able to continue on. I am hoping to complete the 2nd rep of chart 3.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy to learn how to fix missed yarn overs. I think this is the mistake I make the most. I am attaching a picture of the yarn I think I am going to use for the Edwina. It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. I love the color gradation. Not sure how it will knit up in the shawl. I guess I will soon see. If anyone has suggestions for a better project for it please let me know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> ...It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. I love the color gradation.


These are beautiful colourways. Or is it considered to be one colourway since they flow from one to the other??
That yarn looks scrumptious.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

[quote=. It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. 

Gosh your yarns look so beautiful.... So many great yarns.... So few years!!

I love the last creamy caramel one....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There's a lot to be said for real daylight for "shedding light" on your problem.
> 
> Go girl...


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. It was all one grouping from a trunk show at my LYS. There is more than enough for a shawl using all four hanks. There is 320 yards in each. I worry a little about the variation in color but they all flow so nicely together so I am hoping it will work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> So happy to learn how to fix missed yarn overs. I think this is the mistake I make the most. I am attaching a picture of the yarn I think I am going to use for the Edwina. It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. I love the color gradation. Not sure how it will knit up in the shawl. I guess I will soon see. If anyone has suggestions for a better project for it please let me know.


Love the blues. Great looking yarn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dee have you got photos of unblocked lace and the same lace blocked? that would help us see what you are telling us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3. I was only planning 3 repeats (as per Dee's advice) as I am using mohair and 4mm needles. Half of the wingspan, slightly spread, is already 20 " so I'm wondering if I should just do 2 - though I do prefer a large shawl. I'm attaching photos but they are not too clear, I'm afraid. The colour is warm brown and the metalic is gold/bronze. I think I need to stop and consider but welcome observations from any of you fellow lace addicts.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3. I was only planning 3 repeats (as per Dee's advice) as I am using mohair and 4mm needles. Half of the wingspan, slightly spread, is already 20 " so I'm wondering if I should just do 2 - though I do prefer a large shawl. I'm attaching photos but they are not too clear, I'm afraid. The colour is warm brown and the metalic is gold/bronze. I think I need to stop and consider but welcome observations from any of you fellow lace addicts.


Oooo.... Looks good to me....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3....


Okay - so why are your stitches showing up so much more clearly than mine?
That sparkle looks lovely


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3. I was only planning 3 repeats (as per Dee's advice) as I am using mohair and 4mm needles. Half of the wingspan, slightly spread, is already 20 " so I'm wondering if I should just do 2 - though I do prefer a large shawl. I'm attaching photos but they are not too clear, I'm afraid. The colour is warm brown and the metalic is gold/bronze. I think I need to stop and consider but welcome observations from any of you fellow lace addicts.


Wow! That looks wonderful! I like the sparkly yarn... :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

karenh said:


> This looks so easy. Thanks for sharing; I'm sure I'll need it again.


would be wonderful except that my problem was an extra YO that was not discovered until three rows later. Thank goodness for lfelines! Debi


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

roed2er said:


> would be wonderful except that my problem was an extra YO that was not discovered until three rows later. Thank goodness for lfelines! Debi


Take a look at the video Dee shared. You don't need to rip it out for a missed yarn over.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> So happy to learn how to fix missed yarn overs. I think this is the mistake I make the most. I am attaching a picture of the yarn I think I am going to use for the Edwina. It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. I love the color gradation. Not sure how it will knit up in the shawl. I guess I will soon see. If anyone has suggestions for a better project for it please let me know.


The question that comes to my mind, Piecemaker, is -- will the color changes dominate the shawl, or will the lace? All that hard work knitting lace would be lost in the striping.

I've seen self-striping yarn knitted very effectively in shawls that have a lot of stockinette.

Here's an example: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tuch---shawl-katyjubilee


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The question that comes to my mind, Piecemaker, is -- will the color changes dominate the shawl, or will the lace? All that hard work knitting lace would be lost in the striping.
> 
> That's what I keep asking myself CathyAnn. I was hoping that because the color flows so nicely that it will be OK. I guess I will just have to start knitting to find out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dee have you got photos of unblocked lace and the same lace blocked? that would help us see what you are telling us.


I do. Here are pics of a lovely pattern (not mine) called Tilia that I knitted several years back. You see what I mean?????


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's the only way. I knit socks and shawls so I have a lot of self striping yarn. I can't tell you the number of times I have wanted to use a yarn only to swatch it and be forced to change plans. Better to err on the side of caution. Umoza


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So Dee you have just been an awesome knitter like forever, huh!? Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> So happy to learn how to fix missed yarn overs. I think this is the mistake I make the most. I am attaching a picture of the yarn I think I am going to use for the Edwina. It is by The Unique Sheep and is Eos color Merlin's Bay. It's 50/50 merino/tussah silk lace weight. I love the color gradation. Not sure how it will knit up in the shawl. I guess I will soon see. If anyone has suggestions for a better project for it please let me know.


I've seen shawls in person knitted up with the Unique Sheep gradient yarns, and it is surprising that they seem don't seem to to obscure the lace pattern as much as if just one of the skeins was used. The results are very lovely when done properly. (I have some of this yarn myself and am just waiting for the right project.)

You are probably already aware of this, but in case anyone else is thinking to use it, those skeins must be blended together by alternating the old skein with the new skein for several rows before switching to achieve the optimal results. otherwise, the change of the skeins will look very obvious and stripey. Here is a page from their website that explains, just in case you don't have it:

http://www.theuniquesheep.com/tutorials/gradiancetransitions/

Have you seen the lace


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> So Dee you have just been an awesome knitter like forever, huh!? Umoza


Oh stop!! I could pretend that was the case, but that would be untrue. I knitted my first lace weight shawl in April 2009, and that Tilia was knitted in July 2009. Obsession is the mother of invention!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3. I was only planning 3 repeats (as per Dee's advice) as I am using mohair and 4mm needles. Half of the wingspan, slightly spread, is already 20 " so I'm wondering if I should just do 2 - though I do prefer a large shawl. I'm attaching photos but they are not too clear, I'm afraid. The colour is warm brown and the metalic is gold/bronze. I think I need to stop and consider but welcome observations from any of you fellow lace addicts.


The wingspan is measured across the top where the 2 stitch garter border is. I would do 3 repeats for balance if you have enough yarn personally. I think that it will be a perfect size.

It looks really good, by the way.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - so why are your stitches showing up so much more clearly than mine?
> That sparkle looks lovely


I know your stitches are FINE!!!!! She's using different yarn that is all. You knit beautifully and there is no way your stitches are not looking good!!! (You've trusted me before, right???)


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I know. I literally put my kids through college designing filet and Tunisian crochet shawls! I still have the Tunisian bug cause I can't go a week without doing something in Tunisian crochet.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I know. I literally put my kids through college designing filet and Tunisian crochet shawls! I still have the Tunisian bug cause I can't go a week without doing something in Tunisian crochet.


No kidding! That is impressive. Can you post some pics of your work? I don't mind if you put it here in the KAL.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I will look in storage or maybe my eldest daughter's closet! She's notorious for raiding my storage for something new! Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Can you post some pics of your work? I don't mind if you put it here in the KAL.


I'd love to see it, too!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I do. Here are pics of a lovely pattern (not mine) called Tilia that I knitted several years back. You see what I mean?????


Crapolla..... That is sublime....... Wow, what an artst!!

Mine is never going to look like this..... Such a scrunchy little mess..... But those long purl rows are very relaxing.... Haha... Wait and see, miracles do sometimes happen right???. :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...miracles do sometimes happen right???. :?


I believe...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> The wingspan is measured across the top where the 2 stitch garter border is. I would do 3 repeats for balance if you have enough yarn personally. I think that it will be a perfect size.
> 
> It looks really good, by the way.


Duh! I know where to measure the wingspan - I blame it on sitting up far too late to finish chart 3, though actually at this stage there is little difference. Ok, so I'll go for 3 repeats. Thanks, Dee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - so why are your stitches showing up so much more clearly than mine?
> That sparkle looks lovely


I'm can assure you that the photo probably looks clearer than in real life,js. I can usually read my stitches well but the fuzziness obscures them and I'm finding myself relying on chanting the repeat block as I go across the row.
Anyway, having seen photos of your work, I know that after blocking your shawl will be perfect. It was after I blocked my first shawl, which was cobweb weight because I was too ignorant to know any different, that I fell in love and the addiction grew.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Crapolla..... That is sublime....... Wow, what an artst!!
> 
> Mine is never going to look like this..... Such a scrunchy little mess..... But those long purl rows are very relaxing.... Haha... Wait and see, miracles do sometimes happen right???. :?


I never thought I would enjoy purling but you are right sharonbartsch, they are relaxing after chanting out the previous patterning row!


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Well, I have completed the first repeat of chart3. I was only planning 3 repeats (as per Dee's advice) as I am using mohair and 4mm needles. Half of the wingspan, slightly spread, is already 20 " so I'm wondering if I should just do 2 - though I do prefer a large shawl. I'm attaching photos but they are not too clear, I'm afraid. The colour is warm brown and the metalic is gold/bronze. I think I need to stop and consider but welcome observations from any of you fellow lace addicts.


IMHO, I think it looks beautiful, your work is lovely.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

stevieland said:


> The reason we have the KAL is for questions and knitting together, so please, ask away!! I'm going to answer this as a general answer to everyone since I think it is important.
> 
> *NEEDLE SIZE VS THE YARN TAG and other stuff about needle size*
> 
> ...


Your shawls are to die for, so very beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I do. Here are pics of a lovely pattern (not mine) called Tilia that I knitted several years back. You see what I mean?????


Thanks Dee- that really shows the huge difference. Certainly shows the benefits of swatching. Is there any reason why you can't knit the start of the shawl and use a lifeline while gently washing and then block. Then it won't need to be reknitted if it is OK.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Dee- that really shows the huge difference. Certainly shows the benefits of swatching. Is there any reason why you can't knit the start of the shawl and use a lifeline while gently washing and then block. Then it won't need to be reknitted if it is OK.


Sounds good.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> IMHO, I think it looks beautiful, your work is lovely.


Thank you for those encouraging words.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am very glad that I have used lifelines for this. Really wish I had gotten the fingering weight instead of the lace. I have started twice and had to go back to lifelines three times. I am still on the first repeat of second chart. Dee are there written instructions also for the Edwina? Im thinking it may help if I could follow along with both. Im going to try breaking the chart down with magnets into smaller sections so i can easily find my place again. A bit frustrated but determined I will get it done!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am very glad that I have used lifelines for this. Really wish I had gotten the fingering weight instead of the lace. I have started twice and had to go back to lifelines three times. I am still on the first repeat of second chart. Dee are there written instructions also for the Edwina? Im thinking it may help if I could follow along with both. Im going to try breaking the chart down with magnets into smaller sections so i can easily find my place again. A bit frustrated but determined I will get it done!


Lace weight knitting is not for the faint of heart. Lifelines, markers...slow pace...good lighting...These are all things to think of while attempting this...Don't give up...Perseverance wins....We have all been there and we have all frogged a great deal of knitting before succeeding...but it does get easier after this adjustment period...You can do this....and when you finish and see your beautiful shawl...you will be in awe that you .... yes, you...did this beautiful thing...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am very glad that I have used lifelines for this. Really wish I had gotten the fingering weight instead of the lace. I have started twice and had to go back to lifelines three times. I am still on the first repeat of second chart. Dee are there written instructions also for the Edwina? Im thinking it may help if I could follow along with both. Im going to try breaking the chart down with magnets into smaller sections so i can easily find my place again. A bit frustrated but determined I will get it done!


I find it helpful to do multiple copies - one for each repeat. After I have completed a row I use a bright highlighter pen over it so that the next row above it stands out clearly. On complicated charts I would try to use a different colour for the next row and so on, so that if I make a mistake I can find row 5 pink, for example, more easily.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I find it helpful to do multiple copies - one for each repeat. After I have completed a row I use a bright highlighter pen over it so that the next row above it stands out clearly. On complicated charts I would try to use a different colour for the next row and so on, so that if I make a mistake I can find row 5 pink, for example, more easily.


That is a really good idea!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...having seen photos of your work, I know that after blocking your shawl will be perfect. It was after I blocked my first shawl, which was cobweb weight because I was too ignorant to know any different, that I fell in love and the addiction grew.


Thank you for your encouragement. I can't imagine using cobweb weight, however, I do love the feel of this yarn in my fingers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I know your stitches are FINE!!!!! She's using different yarn that is all. You knit beautifully and there is no way your stitches are not looking good!!! (You've trusted me before, right???)


Thank you for your reassurance, Dee. I am always a bit "trepidatious" trying something new - you know that by now, I guess. 
Actually, I am tempted very much to buy some more of this Shimmer as it feels so nice to work with - however, that is more a part of my yarn addiction than my belief that I will knit more light weight items.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I do. Here are pics of a lovely pattern (not mine) called Tilia that I knitted several years back. You see what I mean?????


You showed us this in another KAL. It is certianly a good illustration of the "blob to butterfly" effect, as you put it. Beautiful


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> ...I am still on the first repeat of second chart. Dee are there written instructions also for the Edwina? Im thinking it may help if I could follow along with both...


I found the first round of chart 2 difficult to keep track of but once I had a foundation there, I found that I could follow the play of the stitches a little better - how the centre stitches of the leaves line up, for instance.
When I started on chart 3, I found the same thing - as if I had no reference point. For the first couple of rows, I felt like I was knitting stitch by stitch instead of chanting the repeat because I couldn't distinguish the stitches with the finer weight. If I stopped in mid repeat, I'd lose my place & have to tink back until I recognized the stitches.
I am now finding it easier to read the knitting. I knit mostly in the evening, so I am sure that lighting conditions come into play, as well, despite my work light which hangs over my shoulder. I think that I will investigate one of those lights for around the neck that Nanciann mentioned. I'll put it on my Christmas wishlist.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I find it helpful to do multiple copies - one for each repeat. After I have completed a row I use a bright highlighter pen over it so that the next row above it stands out clearly. On complicated charts I would try to use a different colour for the next row and so on, so that if I make a mistake I can find row 5 pink, for example, more easily.


I do this also except I highlite the K2tog symbol in pink so when I see pink I know K2tog! I was mixing those up with ssk symbol.

I also have made copies of charts and cut them individually. I found having them all on one page confused me, even with my magnet markers!

I have a clipboard, painted with magnetic paint, that my chart is on. I put the long magnet bar across the the row that is above the row I am working on. Does that make sense? Then for extra help I use the bright clear arrow post-it markers. The kind that office's use to point out where you need to sign your name on a contract. I place the arrow point tip at the begining of row so I know at a glance where to start.

I am doing Elizabeth with us3 in lace weight. I just started chart 3. I am panicking because my blob looks so small. I can squish the whole damn thing into my hand so easily I feel it will only fit an American Girl doll! 
Oh, I did get my chiagoo needles. The cable is so much more flexible than my Harmony one. The points also seem sharper. I always love wood so I am feeling guilty about liking these new needles! How silly is that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Lace weight knitting is not for the faint of heart. ...


So is this like "the final frontier" where we boldly go, etc.?

Thanks for your encouraging words, Nanciann. It feels better to know that you lace experts have had to face the same challenges & doubts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ... I highlite the K2tog symbol in pink ...


I do the same thing. I use three highlight colours to distinguish the main stitches - occasionally there is a 4th but that is easier to distinguish as well since it isn't marked & is usually less frequent.


> I have a clipboard, painted with magnetic paint, that my chart is on...


This is one of the great things about these KALs: it is easier to share such ideas than in the other areas of the forum.


> I am doing Elizabeth with us3 in lace weight. I just started chart 3. I am panicking because my blob looks so small. I can squish the whole damn thing into my hand so easily I feel it will only fit an American Girl doll!


Squishy-ness is an inherent feature, I think. I was amazed to learn that a bridal shawl traditionally fits through the bride's ring. I couldn't imagine that. Nanciann (I think) posted a shawl that she knit which does exactly that.
Nanciann, could you show us that one here? I could track it down, I am sure, but you could probably find it in a second.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Squishy-ness is an inherent feature, I think. I was amazed to learn that a bridal shawl traditionally fits through the bride's ring. I couldn't imagine that. Nanciann (I think) posted a shawl that she knit which does exactly that.
> Nanciann, could you show us that one here? I could track it down, I am sure, but you could probably find it in a second.


Thanks for the comments about squishy-ness. I feel better now. I really thought I had messed it up. You talked me off the cliff! I am boldy going, tho not at warp speed!
Hugs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...You talked me off the cliff!


If I'd only know how precarious your position was, I would have sent you a life line :lol: 


> I am boldy going, tho not at warp speed!


No - warp speed it isn't!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

When I am work the charts I use 2 long post it notes to enclose the row in addition to highlighters. I find this much better for me because I have an astigmatism in my left eye and sometimes trying to focus is difficult.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


It's looking great! Lovely color.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! We must think alike, my Elizabeth is in Knit Picks palette in the Pimento colorway.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Dee- that really shows the huge difference. Certainly shows the benefits of swatching. Is there any reason why you can't knit the start of the shawl and use a lifeline while gently washing and then block. Then it won't need to be reknitted if it is OK.


No reason whatsover!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


Looking great.
Beautiful colour. A nice Christmas shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Crapolla..... That is sublime....... Wow, what an artst!!
> 
> Mine is never going to look like this..... Such a scrunchy little mess..... But those long purl rows are very relaxing.... Haha... Wait and see, miracles do sometimes happen right???. :?


Thanks, but yours will look just as nice I bet. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Your shawls are to die for, so very beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am very glad that I have used lifelines for this. Really wish I had gotten the fingering weight instead of the lace. I have started twice and had to go back to lifelines three times. I am still on the first repeat of second chart. Dee are there written instructions also for the Edwina? Im thinking it may help if I could follow along with both. Im going to try breaking the chart down with magnets into smaller sections so i can easily find my place again. A bit frustrated but determined I will get it done!


Yes there are. Just PM me here and include your email address (not on the forum here, but on the PM) and I'll send them to you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> ....I am doing Elizabeth with us3 in lace weight. I just started chart 3. I am panicking because my blob looks so small. I can squish the whole damn thing into my hand so easily I feel it will only fit an American Girl doll!
> Oh, I did get my chiagoo needles. The cable is so much more flexible than my Harmony one. The points also seem sharper. I always love wood so I am feeling guilty about liking these new needles! How silly is that!


The squish! I love it. I assure you it will fit a grown woman!

Those cables on the needles rock! I am so spoiled by them that I gave away most of my much more expensive Addi Lace needles.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


That looks fantastic. The color is stunning, and it looks exactly the way it is supposed to. :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I have several shawls that can fit through a wedding ring...Someone else posted that recently...I posted earlier regarding the difference in a shawl with a solid colorway and a variegated one...On page 12 of this post, as a matter of fact....

The Elizabeth that I am knitting now will, no doubt, fit through a wedding ring...I think I will post a picture showing that when I have finished...

Here is my Wilshire in three stages of completion...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55090-1.html


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's just gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I have several shawls that can fit through a wedding ring. Someone else posted that recently...


Perhaps it was a reference that you made to something else - not in this thread - a while ago. I just did searches for your posts & found lovely samples of your beautiful shawls but not what I thought I was looking for. I also trolled through all of my Watched Topics - perhaps I confused it with this.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-183586-1.html
On page 10 there is a picture of the bride wearing it. Amazing that it would pass through a ring...


> The Elizabeth that I am knitting now will, no doubt, fit through a wedding ring...I think I will post a picture showing that when I have finished...


What do you mean "perhaps"? You know that we will want to see it!


> Here is my Wilshire in three stages of completion...


Breathtaking!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I think what she meant was a post I made about my granddaughter making the Wedding Ring Shawl.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Dee I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks, but yours will look just as nice I bet. :thumbup:


It will not be like that pink one.... The black is soo hard to see th stitch deffinition. In truth i have to take it outside to see which side is the "right" side.... But Thankyou for your kindness and generosity.

I am greatly heartened to read other peoples posts here this morning. I went to bed wondering what in haydies i was attempting.

For reading the pattern i use an app called knit companion. It allows me to expand the row i am doing to the point where only the repeat i am doing is visible. It is vey true that until the rhythm reveals itself the new charts are mighty challenging. I just plod along.

I love the analogy of going boldly forth..... Hahaha.... I have felt like i am hanging off the edge of a cliff, scrambling for a foothold.... And realizing i a a lifeline.... Phew.... Unclench and lower those shoulders.

We will conquer this!!!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I plan on using Merino Lace from Skacel. It's 1350 yds in a light charcoal color. First, will I have to be committed for trying to work with this stuff. Second, which of the 2 shawls would be easier to knit?


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


Wow! Look at you go Girl! It looks fantastic! I adore red. 
You did not take an easier road, you made a different choice. And a lovely choice it is! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I think what she meant was a post I made about my granddaughter making the Wedding Ring Shawl.


No - it was something posted in Pictures a few weeks ago.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I have several shawls that can fit through a wedding ring...Someone else posted that recently...I posted earlier regarding the difference in a shawl with a solid colorway and a variegated one...On page 12 of this post, as a matter of fact....
> 
> The Elizabeth that I am knitting now will, no doubt, fit through a wedding ring...I think I will post a picture showing that when I have finished...
> 
> ...


That is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Carolannknits said:


> I plan on using Merino Lace from Skacel. It's 1350 yds in a light charcoal color. First, will I have to be committed for trying to work with this stuff. Second, which of the 2 shawls would be easier to knit?


If you were "committed" you could knit both...as long as your straitjacket isn't tied too tight!

I think light charcoal will look stunning. I have some black Merino lace weight yarn waiting in my stash. I was thinking I would use it for the second shawl. I may rethink knitting with it and put it in the Loom room to weave with.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> If you were "committed" you could knit both...as long as your straitjacket isn't tied too tight!
> 
> Made me laugh out loud..... Thankyou. X
> 
> ...


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Wow! Look at you go Girl! It looks fantastic! I adore red.
> You did not take an easier road, you made a different choice. And a lovely choice it is! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


Assuming your avatar is your likeness, that colour will look stunning on your skin, your work is lovely, good progress too. Congrats x


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> If you were "committed" you could knit both...as long as your straitjacket isn't tied too tight!
> 
> I think light charcoal will look stunning. I have some black Merino lace weight yarn waiting in my stash. I was thinking I would use it for the second shawl. I may rethink knitting with it and put it in the Loom room to weave with.


If I get through one, I will be on the way to happy land. I really haven't developed a deep love for lace wt, but I bought it thinking great adventure, but have made 2 other lace wt shawls and still not feeling the love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I have several shawls that can fit through a wedding ring...Someone else posted that recently...I posted earlier regarding the difference in a shawl with a solid colorway and a variegated one...On page 12 of this post, as a matter of fact....
> 
> The Elizabeth that I am knitting now will, no doubt, fit through a wedding ring...I think I will post a picture showing that when I have finished...
> 
> ...


Another example of how an nice piece of knitting turns spectacular after blocking.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> I plan on using Merino Lace from Skacel. It's 1350 yds in a light charcoal color. First, will I have to be committed for trying to work with this stuff. Second, which of the 2 shawls would be easier to knit?


Personally, I think that Elizabeth is the easier of the two, as it is easier to find and fix mistakes on that pattern. At least I think so.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee, just like to say, i am really enjoying this. The second pattern that is emerging in my Edwina is my favourite so far.... THANK YOU X


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


Very nice!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

First, thanks everyone for your kind comments...I think this color I am using (Slate) is as close to black as I will ever get...My knitting, at this moment, looks like that glob Dee is always talking about...But I will finish this and I will post pictures of it going through a ring...I have never done that one before...Should be an interesting shot...but it will be a while because I must spend time with my 99 year old husband and I have a few other things I am working on...
Thanks for your support, my dear friends...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Personally, I think that Elizabeth is the easier of the two, as it is easier to find and fix mistakes on that pattern. At least I think so.


Aarrrgghh, slapping my forehead, I thought you said the Edwina was easier! I should gave gone back and read again not trusted my memory, which is obviously faulty.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your helpful suggestions. Its nice to hear that more experienced knitters have the same issues sometimes! 

I love all the pictures od the shawls, have looked at numerous ones done by many of you here on KP and on ravelry and have drooled and said someday I will and now here I am. Thanks again for the help and encouragement.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so much for your helpful suggestions. Its nice to hear that more experienced knitters have the same issues sometimes!
> 
> I love all the pictures od the shawls, have looked at numerous ones done by many of you here on KP and on ravelry and have drooled and said someday I will and now here I am. Thanks again for the help and encouragement.


We're here to please...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Lynnhelen said:
> 
> 
> > If you were "committed" you could knit both...as long as your straitjacket isn't tied too tight!
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> I am loving this shawl! Even though I've had to rip out and tink more than once, I love the way it looks. I've been reading comments and I realize I took the easier road by using fingering instead of lace for my Elizabeth. I purchased Knit Picks Heather lace weight for my Edwina. Here's my Elizabeth so far. I'm on row 10 of the first repeat of chart 4.


Karen, your shawl is going to be exquisite! You've knit quite a bit now. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I've started my Edwina, but life keeps getting in the way for spending a whole lot of time with it. 

It's been quite awhile since I've knit with lace weight yarn, and I have to say that I lost count of how many times I cast on and ripped out before completing chart 1! I felt like I was all thumbs. Now that I'm halfway through the second repeat of chart 2, I'm starting to get used to such light weight yarn again.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I've started my Edwina, but life keeps getting in the way for spending a whole lot of time with it.
> 
> It's been quite awhile since I've knit with lace weight yarn, and I have to say that I lost count of how many times I cast on and ripped out before completing chart 1! I felt like I was all thumbs. Now that I'm halfway through the second repeat of chart 2, I'm starting to get used to such light weight yarn again.


Ditto....I had the same problem...


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Assuming your avatar is your likeness, that colour will look stunning on your skin, your work is lovely, good progress too. Congrats x


Yep that's me. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Aarrrgghh, slapping my forehead, I thought you said the Edwina was easier! I should gave gone back and read again not trusted my memory, which is obviously faulty.


It is not that different between the two. If you wanna do Edwina, go for it! We're here for you to help in any way, you know that!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> It is not that different between the two. If you wanna do Edwina, go for it! We're here for you to help in any way, you know that!!!!


Ive started Edwina so sticking with it! Fingering Elizabeth next or a sport Ruxton as long as its not lace weight lol

Edit- which is my own fault, I knew what I was doing picking lace weight. If you dont challenge yourself you dont grow.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Ive started Edwina so sticking with it! Fingering Elizabeth next or a sport Ruxton as long as its not lace weight lol
> 
> Edit- which is my own fault, I knew what I was doing picking lace weight. If you dont challenge yourself you dont grow.


It's only knitting! No police, no being sent to the principles office! I do love a challenge but have also to learned to enjoy the process. I am excited that even with Lace Weight I can now recognize where certain stitches should go!
Also with all of you here to help I feel very safe. Like being wrapped in a big ol lace shawl hug!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


For some reaon i cannot download your pic???


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> For some reason i cannot download your pic???


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


Ooh, that is like a spider's web. So pretty and sparkly.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I probably did it wrong. I am not that great when it comes to this computer stuff. :lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

merae said:


> I probably did it wrong. I am not that great when it comes to this computer stuff. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Merae, it is truly beautiful.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

wwrightson said:


> Merae, it is truly beautiful.


Thank you. I am liking how it is turning out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


Oh - that's really looking good!!!
Real lace - no blob 
I'll try stretching mine out like that & take a picture later.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> For some reaon i cannot download your pic???


Me either! I would love to see it! I'll keep trying. I am a computer moron!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Me either! I would love to see it! I'll keep trying. I am a computer moron!


You on an apple? Wonder if it is safari?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - that's really looking good!!!
> Real lace - no blob
> I'll try stretching mine out like that & take a picture later.


Looking forward to seeing this when i get up tomorrow... Spur me on for the day.... Mine is growing slowly... Currently looks ugly.... But we live in hope.. (Couple of my human babies did not start out that beautiful either, but they are ok now).... Hehe :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> You on an apple? Wonder if it is safari?


I'm on an apple with Safari and saw them.
And beutiful they were too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm on an apple with Safari and saw them.
> And beutiful they were too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


Wow -- I am impressed! I never would have thought of doing in Vanna's Glamour but it looks stunning -- I will be anxious to see the final blocking on this beauty! Debi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> :thumbup:


you should have an email from me about the next Thursday catchup (well about a few actually, I'm organised for once!).


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Disaster has struck! I made a mistake in my Elizabeth and had to rip it back to my lifeline. Then I realized that somehow I threaded an extra stitch in my lifeline (how in the world do you do that???). I think I found the error and I knitted two together to fix it. Not sure if that will throw off the design, so I'm starting all over again. I don't want to go on and later find that my design has shifted. So here we go (sigh). I still love the pattern.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


It looks beautiful, nice and open. No trouble opening it on my PC :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


Looking marvelous...lovely color...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> You on an apple? Wonder if it is safari?


I am. Safari may be the reason!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> You on an apple? Wonder if it is safari?


I am using Safari & I downloaded it okay. It was 3 photos in a folder.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> Disaster has struck! ...So here we go (sigh). I still love the pattern.


Too bad :-(
Well, at least you know the pattern well enough now & you will progress a little more easily.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad :-(
> Well, at least you know the pattern well enough now & you will progress a little more easily.


Yep - that's the way to look at it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> Disaster has struck! I made a mistake in my Elizabeth and had to rip it back to my lifeline. Then I realized that somehow I threaded an extra stitch in my lifeline (how in the world do you do that???). I think I found the error and I knitted two together to fix it. Not sure if that will throw off the design, so I'm starting all over again. I don't want to go on and later find that my design has shifted. So here we go (sigh). I still love the pattern.


OH NO! I feel your pain. Why not try to just frog back to the row before the mistake and then put the stitches back on the needles? You don't really need a lifeline to do that. Remove those stitches carefully, and then spray the live stitches with spray starch. Let it dry for about an hour, and then carefully put those stitches back on the needles, making sure to orient them with the right leg in the front of the needle. Make sure that your rip back to a wrong side row on your needles so you don't have to mess with the yarn overs.

I used to do that all the time, and then got the to point where I don't even use the starch anymore, I just yank the needles out, frog back and put them back on. It takes some practice though!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


It looks lovely and beautifully knitted as well.

You will of course have to steam block it and "kill" the acrylic. If you have not done that for a lace shawl, we can get our resident expert Pacific Rose to advise you when the time comes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ... got the to point where I don't even use the starch anymore, I just yank the needles out, frog back and put them back on...


Now this is what I would place in the category of "to boldly go"!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

merae said:


> This is my attempt at Edwina. Finished the first repeat of chart three. It is in Vanna's Glamour yarn in moonstone.


beautiful love the sparkle


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

It might have been easier to stretch out if Id transferred to a longer cable but I didnt want to take the time. So - slightly stretched - it gives some idea of what I have going on with my Edwina. I just completed the 3rd rep of Chart 3. 
The colour is a bit better this time - the blob part shows it more truly, though. 
I love this yarn & I am now much more comfortable with knitting with the lighter weight.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It might have been easier to stretch out if Id transferred to a longer cable but I didnt want to take the time. So - slightly stretched - it gives some idea of what I have going on with my Edwina. I just completed the 3rd rep of Chart 3.
> The colour is a bit better this time - the blob part shows it more truly, though.
> I love this yarn & I am now much more comfortable with knitting with the lighter weight.


Looking good...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Looking good...


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Please bear with me for posting this "again" but I can never seem to get a nice clear view with my photos. I wanted to see if this cropped/close up would work.
Edit: a bit better, I guess.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> Disaster has struck! I made a mistake in my Elizabeth and had to rip it back to my lifeline. Then I realized that somehow I threaded an extra stitch in my lifeline (how in the world do you do that???). I think I found the error and I knitted two together to fix it. Not sure if that will throw off the design, so I'm starting all over again. I don't want to go on and later find that my design has shifted. So here we go (sigh). I still love the pattern.


Karen, welcome to my world! We do what we gotta do. Once, when I was knitting the Holbrook, I was almost finished with the body chart and decided I didn't like how it looked with the yarn I was using, so ripped it all out. :-( But with different yarn, it ended up so much better. The pain only lasted a little while. :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Please bear with me for posting this "again" but I can never seem to get a nice clear view with my photos. I wanted to see if this cropped/close up would work.
> Edit: a bit better, I guess.


Jane, it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Karen, welcome to my world! We do what we gotta do. ...


I am sure that most of us are in that same boat. I sometimes claim that I spend as much time "unknitting" as I do knitting. 
At least it keeps us out of trouble... & away from the housework.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Now this is what I would place in the category of "to boldly go"!!
> :thumbup:


This sounds too fun! I may just have to try it so I can say I did it! Who knew? I've heard of putting mohair in the freezer to frog but this is a whole new territory.
I have probably just jinxed myself. My shawl seems to be going somewhat smoothly today! :roll:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Jane, it's going to be gorgeous!


Thanks, CathyAnn.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It might have been easier to stretch out if Id transferred to a longer cable but I didnt want to take the time. So - slightly stretched - it gives some idea of what I have going on with my Edwina. I just completed the 3rd rep of Chart 3.
> The colour is a bit better this time - the blob part shows it more truly, though.
> I love this yarn & I am now much more comfortable with knitting with the lighter weight.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thank you. The colour in real life is very pretty.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

stevieland said:


> OH NO! I feel your pain. Why not try to just frog back to the row before the mistake and then put the stitches back on the needles? You don't really need a lifeline to do that. Remove those stitches carefully, and then spray the live stitches with spray starch. Let it dry for about an hour, and then carefully put those stitches back on the needles, making sure to orient them with the right leg in the front of the needle. Make sure that your rip back to a wrong side row on your needles so you don't have to mess with the yarn overs.
> 
> I used to do that all the time, and then got the to point where I don't even use the starch anymore, I just yank the needles out, frog back and put them back on. It takes some practice though!


Too late - I've already started again. No worries. I'll remember this trick for next time (and I'm sure there'll be a next time).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It might have been easier to stretch out if Id transferred to a longer cable but I didnt want to take the time. So - slightly stretched - it gives some idea of what I have going on with my Edwina. I just completed the 3rd rep of Chart 3.
> The colour is a bit better this time - the blob part shows it more truly, though.
> I love this yarn & I am now much more comfortable with knitting with the lighter weight.


It's looking great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. ...


Ooh! Pretty in pink 
Looking good.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That looks beautiful and such a lovely color...One of my favorites...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Please bear with me for posting this "again" but I can never seem to get a nice clear view with my photos. I wanted to see if this cropped/close up would work.
> Edit: a bit better, I guess.


When completed and fully blocked this is going to look stunning and you can already see that it will have beautiful drape.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty - and very girly.


Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

2 repeats of chart 3 done - just starting the final one, as I'm only doing 3. Feeling as if my fingers know what they are doing at last. I've had to be really careful about loosening my tension in this mohair so have had to use a really light touch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh! Pretty in pink
> Looking good.


Thank you. I feel like I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> Looks great.


Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> When completed and fully blocked this is going to look stunning and you can already see that it will have beautiful drape.


Thank you very much


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> That looks beautiful and such a lovely color...One of my favorites...


Thanks, Nanciann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 2 repeats of chart 3 done - just starting the final one, as I'm only doing 3. Feeling as if my fingers know what they are doing at last. I've had to be really careful about loosening my tension in this mohair so have had to use a really light touch.


You are making great progress!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I think that I will join and make the Edwina, but I will be out of the country for about 3 weeks and will get back into it after that...still working on my Ruxton!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I think that I will join and make the Edwina, but I will be out of the country for about 3 weeks and will get back into it after that...still working on my Ruxton!


No rush....We will be here for quite some time...Happy to have you join us when you can.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hi Y'all,
It appears that this KAL swung by and I hopped aboard. I have just finished chart 1 of Elizabeth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> I think that I will join and make the Edwina, but I will be out of the country for about 3 weeks and will get back into it after that...still working on my Ruxton!


I plan on knitting an Elizabeth when I finish my Edwina so that'll take a while


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Rose! Glad to see you!  Umoza


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


That is beeee uuuuu tiiiii fulllll!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hi Y'all,
> It appears that this KAL swung by and I hopped aboard. I have just finished chart 1 of Elizabeth.


I wondered where you were 
I just checked out your Elizabeth in Blue Violet Shadow on Ravelry. Beautiful!
What colour will this one be?


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

My 2nd Ashton is all blocked and dry so now I can concentrate all my attention on Miss Elizabeth! 
Going to knit group tonight. I will bring mittens to work on as the shawl needs my full attention. It gets rowdy at knit night!
Oh, someone is bringing me beads for Elizabeth. I want to try to incorporate them into the bottom somehow. I will be hollering for advice when the time comes. I am still on Chart 3, first repeat.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hi Umozabeads and Jcaplen,
Among other things, there were socks demanding attention. I'm glad I tackled them when I did because we had our first hard frost this morning. My toes are warm and happy in my newly reinforced wool socks.

This Elizabeth is being made from yarn given to me by a dear friend and is tonal light lavender/off white.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I think that I will join and make the Edwina, but I will be out of the country for about 3 weeks and will get back into it after that...still working on my Ruxton!


Hurry back....its great fun.... My fave so far. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hi Y'all,
> It appears that this KAL swung by and I hopped aboard. I have just finished chart 1 of Elizabeth.


Hello Pacific Rose, so nice to see you again x


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It might have been easier to stretch out if Id transferred to a longer cable but I didnt want to take the time. So - slightly stretched - it gives some idea of what I have going on with my Edwina. I just completed the 3rd rep of Chart 3.
> 
> Wow...fast... Looking great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...This Elizabeth .... is tonal light lavender/off white.


Perhaps similar to mine?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Wow...fast... Looking great.


Thank you.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> you should have an email from me about the next Thursday catchup (well about a few actually, I'm organised for once!).


Nope... Nothing in my gmail ... Lurking somewhere else? I would like to come so i hope it arrives...

Just checked my spam...nothing from you but guess what!! Some person i have never heard of has left me sixty million in their will.... Haha... The lawyers are based in vn. Venezuela. I am in luck!! Who do they think really believes this rubbish???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...Some person i have never heard of has left me sixty million in their will....


Forget the 60 mill, did they leave you any yarn - or blocking wires???


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok... Here is what i am wondering. What is the finest yarn possible for knitting... What is the finest you have done?? 
Because
I have this box of silk.... But... Here is how fine it is... The black in the photo is what i am currently using...and that is 372 yards in .88 of an ounce. (25g)
The silk is 1400m in 30 g... Thats about 1500 yards in 1 ounce.... What do you think? Is this possible for a wedding ring shawl??


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Forget the 60 mill, did they leave you any yarn - or blocking wires???


Hahaa.... We have similar values i see.... :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I plan on knitting an Elizabeth when I finish my Edwina so that'll take a while


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> That is beeee uuuuu tiiiii fulllll!


Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> The silk is 1400m in 30 g... Thats about 1500 yards in 1 ounce....


Whew! You'd have to knit with one of those magnifier thingies on your neck!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whew! You'd have to knit with one of those magnifier thingies on your neck!


Maybe a jewellers loop? I wonder if i have needles small enough?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Please bear with me for posting this "again" but I can never seem to get a nice clear view with my photos. I wanted to see if this cropped/close up would work.
> Edit: a bit better, I guess.


That looks EXACTLY like it should look. Very pretty! I'm glad your getting more used to the lace weight.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


And this looks fantastic as well. You all are on your way to becoming major lace divas!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hi Y'all,
> It appears that this KAL swung by and I hopped aboard. I have just finished chart 1 of Elizabeth.


Hey Rosalie! I'm so glad you are here! What a nice surprise.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Maybe a jewellers loop? I wonder if i have needles small enough?


Straight pins, maybe?
;-)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Hello Pacific Rose, so nice to see you again x


I wondered where you were. Guess I should have hopped on board sooner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That looks EXACTLY like it should look.


That's reassuring  Thanks.
Some of the eyelet holes around the spine are a bit larger than I'd like, though.


> Very pretty! I'm glad your getting more used to the lace weight.


Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps similar to mine?


Much lighter. I'll get a picture when I have more to show.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hey Rosalie! I'm so glad you are here! What a nice surprise.


Hey Dee!

I've been itching to knit another Elizabeth, and this KAL was the kick in the pants I needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Much lighter. I'll get a picture when I have more to show.


Mine is lighter than it appears.
Here's the picture from the Knit Picks site.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I wondered where you were. Guess I should have hopped on board sooner.


I have had a couple of years in the dark.... Shoulder probs.... But the sun shines again now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> And this looks fantastic as well. You all are on your way to becoming major lace divas!!! Woo Hoo!!


Thank you, Dee!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I have had a couple of years in the dark.... Shoulder probs.... But the sun shines again now :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.

Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some of the eyelet holes around the spine are a bit larger than I'd like, though.


And you can fix them after you are done knitting before you block by tugging on them with a DPN and redistributing the tension of the extra yarn to several stitches to the right or left.

*MAKING THE BAD STITCHES PRETTY!*

NOTE: Because knitted lace is worked with skinny yarn knitted on relatively bigger needles, it has a tendency to get a bit sloppy looking in places. It is impossible to make every single yarn over the same size! Because no matter how hard you try, for example, a yarn over next to a right leaning decrease can be a different size than one next to a left leaning decrease. There are many other variables that affect yarn over size as well.

And so to further what I just said to Jane.... when i am done knitting any lace, I scrutinize the fabric. If I see some yarn overs are too big, well, that extra yarn gets tugged and evened out by redistributing the tension over 5-10 or even more stitches to the right or left.

Then there is that stitch next to a yarn over that has a tendency to be really big. That gaping stitch can be made smaller by tugging on the stitch to the right or the left of it and again, redistributing the tension. ANYTHING CAN BE EVENED OUT!!! Stockinette sections can have uneven looking stitches that can really stick out like a sore thumb... and if you see them, just tug at the too-big stitch, and what??? Redistribute the tension across the row for as many stitches as you need to make everything nice and even.

I tend to do this even as I knit. I will take a teeny break in the middle of a RS row and just scrutinize the last few inches I just knitted to see if there are too big or too small stitches anywhere. Then I take the time right then and there to neaten everything up and then keep knitting for a few more inches, and then check again and pretty up as needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> And you can fix them after you are done knitting before you block by tugging on them with a DPN and redistributing the tension of the extra yarn to several stitches to the right or left.


Aha! The tricks of the trade!!  
Thanks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> 
> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


That is a beautiful color!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is a beautiful color!


Thanks. It almost has an iridescent quality. It will look like silver one minute and then it's lavender.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> 
> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


That is indeed a splendid shade. is that the Lauraville/Neighborhood Fiber Company? I can't tell on this laptop monitor.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> 
> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.[/quote
> 
> Hi Pacific Rose! I am curious what yarn you are using, Looks a lot like mine


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


Very nice!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you like it. The tag must have gotten lost in the shuffle when my generous friend sent it, so its ancestry is a mystery. I hope that fiber company doesn't mind if it gets credit for this beautiful yarn.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> 
> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


Very pretty


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

susantrail said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is lighter than it appears.
> Here's the picture from the Knit Picks site.


Cant wait to see this knitted up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


Pretty 
Lots of mauve on the go.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Ouch! I'm glad that the sun shines again.
> 
> Here's my yarn and my Baby Elizabeth. The color is fairly accurate.


Rosalie, that is gorgeous yarn! That color is so delicate. That is going to be an Elizabeth to die for! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Rosalie, that is gorgeous yarn! That color is so delicate. That is going to be an Elizabeth to die for! :thumbup:


After some searching, I found the info on that yarn. It is from the Lauraville/Neighborhood Fiber Company and is 50% Merino/50% Tussah Silk. Maybe that is why it feels so luxuriously soft!! I think the colorway is Maisonette (Charles Centre).

It is interesting how differently this one is working up from the first one. I still hadn't mastered reading my knitting on that first one and can remember nervously creeping along while constantly checking the pattern. One thing has staid the same though, I am spending just as much time just sitting and looking at the beautiful designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> After some searching, I found the info on that yarn. It is from the Lauraville/Neighborhood Fiber Company and is 50% Merino/50% Tussah Silk. Maybe that is why it feels so luxuriously soft!! I think the colorway is Maisonette (Charles Centre).
> 
> It is interesting how differently this one is working up from the first one. I still hadn't mastered reading my knitting on that first one and can remember nervously creeping along while constantly checking the pattern. One thing has staid the same though, I am spending just as much time just sitting and looking at the beautiful designs.


Neighborhood Fiber Company is the name of the company, Karida is the owner/dyer, Maisonette is the specific yarn name. and Lauraville is the colorway actually. I've used that colorway in a few different other weights so I recognize it very well. I love it! And I used this company's single ply fingering yarn for my Catoctin sample. Karida is a lovely woman who is very talented with her color choices and dyeing techniques. I used that very same Maisonette lace for my Liz sample. It feels great in the hand, doesn't it?


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

merae said:


> This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


You get a real preview of the finished product. Looks great.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Neighborhood Fiber Company is the name of the company, Karida is the owner/dyer, Maisonette is the specific yarn name. and Lauraville is the colorway actually. I've used that colorway in a few different other weights so I recognize it very well. I love it! And I used this company's single ply fingering yarn for my Catoctin sample. Karida is a lovely woman who is very talented with her color choices and dyeing techniques. I used that very same Maisonette lace for my Liz sample. It feels great in the hand, doesn't it?


Thank you so much for the added information. That the colorway name is Lauraville makes this yarn even more special. My Great Grandmother's name was Laura. I remember spending a whole week with her on the homestead.

So I can thank Karida for how this gorgeous colorway changes with the light. As for how it feels in the hand... it is almost not there it is so soft and light.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

merae said:


> I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


Wow!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

merae said:


> I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


That is truly a thing of beauty.... Thankyou for re-doing it.... Very enjoyable and encouraging.....


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! This pattern is pretty amazing. I must say though, that I do know how to tink ssk really well now!


sharonbartsch said:


> That is truly a thing of beauty.... Thankyou for re-doing it.... Very enjoyable and encouraging.....


 :?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

merae said:


> Thank you so much! This pattern is pretty amazing. I must say though, that I do know how to tink ssk really well now!
> 
> :?


Hahaha.... I think i spend equal amounts of time tinking as i do knitting..... :lol:


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Ha! That's how it has been with me on my Ruxton!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

merae said:


> I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


Now I can see it! For some reason I couldn't open the download yesterday. 
It is so ethereal. What a beautiful color. Looks like it was spun with fairy dust.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I am on my second repeat of pattern three and I just finished row 15. That was the last of the skein of 202 yards.


Lynnhelen said:


> Now I can see it! For some reason I couldn't open the download yesterday.
> It is so ethereal. What a beautiful color. Looks like it was spun with fairy dust.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

Can you explain what lace weight yarn looks, feels like? I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Bstevensdunn said:


> Can you explain what lace weight yarn looks, feels like? I'm not sure what to look for.


This is a post that Dee made back yonder... Its good info... Helps you decide what your looking at regardless of what the shop or manufacturers call it...

LACE YARN WEIGHTS

I would like briefly to touch on lace yarn weights. This is cut and pasted from a previous KAL but might be helpful to some of you when picking yarn. I added a few things to the cut and paste as well that are pertinent to this KAL.
----------
Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it, or nylon, or you can use this for alpaca and even bamboo/tencel) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 4 and 4.75 yards per gram. 
- Sock weight may be a bit heavier at about 3.75 yards per gram for some heavier sock yarns, or can be the same as fingering, and here in the US, those two terms are interchangeable.
- What is called light fingering weight usually comes in between 5 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra or Ultra Fine lace weight over 11.
- Cobweb over 14, and can be way thinner than that too!

And now I will add that I believe that 2 ply is lace and 4 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????

Keep in mind that some fibers are heavier than others (cotton is heavier than wool for example) but if comparing apples to apples this method works better than any other I've seen to get a quick idea of how thick the yarn is going to be.
------
In the case of these two patterns, I used a US3 on Edwina since the yarn I used were on the lighter side of regular lace weight, whereas I used a US4 on Elizabeth for the purplish yarn pictured since that was heavy lace weight. Personally, I would never use a US5 on any lace weight since like I mentioned in a previous post, it looks too loose to me. And if I was knitting with ultra fine lace, I would surely use smaller needle even, a US2 or 2.5. I would never knit with cobweb weight, I admit it, because there is nothing on earth that would entice me to use a smaller needle than a 2, even if there was gold inside!

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

all the WIP are looking wonderful! And I am so jealous. The day after I cast on (I made it up to second repeat of chart 2), my boss went into the hospital ad ended up with major open heart surgery. Needless to say, my relaxed mornings of an hour of knitting before work are done for a bit as I am now in the midst of a couple of 7-day work weeks of 10-12 hour days. My knitting of the moment - such as it is -- is a stocking cap on circulars and even it is taking forever when I only get 10 minutes here and there. Dang it all! At the same time, I am grateful his surgery went well and that my health is good. Debi


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

roed2er said:


> all the WIP are looking wonderful! And I am so jealous. The day after I cast on (I made it up to second repeat of chart 2), my boss went into the hospital ad ended up with major open heart surgery. Needless to say, my relaxed mornings of an hour of knitting before work are done for a bit as I am now in the midst of a couple of 7-day work weeks of 10-12 hour days. My knitting of the moment - such as it is -- is a stocking cap on circulars and even it is taking forever when I only get 10 minutes here and there. Dang it all! At the same time, I am grateful his surgery went well and that my health is good. Debi


Don't you hate when life gets in the way? Hopefully things will lighten up for you & boss will have a speedy recovery. Who knows, maybe he will be so greatful for all your help you will get lots of time off a bit later to knit!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Bstevensdunn said:


> Can you explain what lace weight yarn looks, feels like? I'm not sure what to look for.


Do you weave? It is like an 18/2. Very fine...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a question...last night I was at my knitting group. I brought my latest Ashton, as well as Elizabeth, to show the gals. A comment was made about " only knitting Estonian Lace". What is the difference between this & Estonian? I do believe that this is based on Shetland, correct? I did google it but am more confused...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Dee, using your calculations re lace weight if yarn comes in at 8.8, regular lace weight, which size needle would be better to use?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

merae said:


> I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


That is beautiful!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I have a question...last night I was at my knitting group. I brought my latest Ashton, as well as Elizabeth, to show the gals. A comment was made about " only knitting Estonian Lace". What is the difference between this & Estonian? I do believe that this is based on Shetland, correct? I did google it but am more confused...


Part of the difference is the history of the different motifs. Elizabeth has motifs that are found in the Shetland Islands. Edwina has some from Estonia. The Estonian knitting often includes nupps.

If you want to do some research, check out Sharon Miller's book "Heirloom Knitting - A Shetland Lace Knitter's Pattern and Workbook" and Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia."


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> I have a question...last night I was at my knitting group. I brought my latest Ashton, as well as Elizabeth, to show the gals. A comment was made about " only knitting Estonian Lace". What is the difference between this & Estonian? I do believe that this is based on Shetland, correct? I did google it but am more confused...


I am sure Dee or one of the other great lace knitters here on KP can answer your question. The thing I have noticed is that the Estonian seems to have a lot of nupps (bobbles). I have Nancy Bush's 'Knitted Lace of Estonia' and most of the patterns have a lot of nupps.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> Part of the difference is the history of the different motifs. Elizabeth has motifs that are found in the Shetland Islands. Edwina has some from Estonia. The Estonian knitting often includes nupps.
> 
> If you want to do some research, check out Sharon Miller's book "Heirloom Knitting - A Shetland Lace Knitter's Pattern and Workbook" and Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia."


Once again you have come to my rescue!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am sure Dee or one of the other great lace knitters here on KP can answer your question. The thing I have noticed is that the Estonian seems to have a lot of nupps (bobbles). I have Nancy Bush's 'Knitted Lace of Estonia' and most of the patterns have a lot of nupps.


Thanks so much! Armed with info from my pals here I am off to do some reading. Or should I knit....!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My books are only a couple years old but look like they've been thru a war.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Part of the difference is the history of the different motifs. Elizabeth has motifs that are found in the Shetland Islands. Edwina has some from Estonia. The Estonian knitting often includes nupps.
> 
> If you want to do some research, check out Sharon Miller's book "Heirloom Knitting - A Shetland Lace Knitter's Pattern and Workbook" and Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia."


I just want to add that there is a group on Ravelry dedicated to Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" that you can check out. You'll see some stunning examples of such lace there.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitted-lace-of-estonia

And here's a group dedicated to Shetland lace:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knits-from-the-north-sea-lace-in-the-shetland-tradition


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I have a question...last night I was at my knitting group. I brought my latest Ashton, as well as Elizabeth, to show the gals. A comment was made about " only knitting Estonian Lace". What is the difference between this & Estonian? I do believe that this is based on Shetland, correct? I did google it but am more confused...


I am confused. Are they saying that you are only knitting Estonian lace or that they are??? Because none of those shawls that you mention are really Estonian. The leaf pattern on the Ashton border is found in several historical European knitting traditions. For the most part the Eliz. is designed with Shetland motifs. Variations of both the diamond and horseshoe patterns at the beginning are found in several different European lace traditions. The only pattern unique to Estonia is the half leaf pattern in the body of the Edwina shawl.

*Lace History--anyone interested?*

I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Dee, using your calculations re lace weight if yarn comes in at 8.8, regular lace weight, which size needle would be better to use?


Either a US 4 or US 3... I'd probably go for the 3 but it really coudl go either way.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

*Lace History--anyone interested?*

I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.[/quote]

I don't know about anyone else, but the history of lace interests me. My curiosity can wait until you have that next design to your tech editor, though.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am interested in the history of lace also. Cannot imagine having to be limited to one style... Its a bit like only eating one flavour of ice-cream.....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Good comparison.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I am interested in the history of lace also. Cannot imagine having to be limited to one style... Its a bit like only eating one flavour of ice-cream.....


What agood way of putting it. There must be lots of crossover elements though.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I am confused. Are they saying that you are only knitting Estonian lace or that they are??? Because none of those shawls that you mention are really Estonian. The leaf pattern on the Ashton border is found in several historical European knitting traditions. For the most part the Eliz. is designed with Shetland motifs. Variations of both the diamond and horseshoe patterns at the beginning are found in several different European lace traditions. The only pattern unique to Estonia is the half leaf pattern in the body of the Edwina shawl.
> 
> *Lace History--anyone interested?*
> 
> I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.


I am sorry for confusion. The comment was made that they knit Estonian. They felt it was nicer. I thought that my Ashton was based on Shetland so that is what I told them. I am a rank beginner with lace history! Sometimes certain folks in these type of groups travel in packs & eat their young! I was damn proud of my work. I got lots of ooooo's from the group! The comment just had me wondering. So instead of knitting I spent my afternoon reading what others suggested. So much info! I, for one, would love details on tradition etc. I always like to know how these things came about.
I have finished the first repeat of Chart 3. I had to frog the last row a few times. I lost a stitch somewhere. I do believe I found the mistake so am forging on to the 2nd repeat! I am bonding with my blob!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> *Lace History--anyone interested?*
> 
> I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.


I don't know about anyone else, but the history of lace interests me. My curiosity can wait until you have that next design to your tech editor, though.[/quote]

Ditto!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

How ironic! After reading the post on European lace traditions on KP I ordered Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting yesterday. I would also love to learn more from Dee.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I also think it would be interesting to know about lace history and traditions.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza, 

You have made a huge mistake!!! Once that book arrives, you won't be getting much knitting done for a while. ;-)


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooooh! But think about how lace smart I will be!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> How ironic! After reading the post on European lace traditions on KP I ordered Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting yesterday. I would also love to learn more from Dee.


You will certainly learn more from Sharon Miller that is for sure! that book is really great. I will probably do some more general discussion and talk about the history from a design standpoint and discuss some of the fascinating economic motivations behind the various historical designs and what not.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I learned so much from that book. I actually started wanting Shetland sheep until I realized that they were pulling the wool from them instead of shearing them.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am sorry for confusion. The comment was made that they knit Estonian. They felt it was nicer. I thought that my Ashton was based on Shetland so that is what I told them. I am a rank beginner with lace history! Sometimes certain folks in these type of groups travel in packs & eat their young! I was damn proud of my work. I got lots of ooooo's from the group! The comment just had me wondering. So instead of knitting I spent my afternoon reading what others suggested. So much info! I, for one, would love details on tradition etc. I always like to know how these things came about.
> I have finished the first repeat of Chart 3. I had to frog the last row a few times. I lost a stitch somewhere. I do believe I found the mistake so am forging on to the 2nd repeat! I am bonding with my blob!


People like that frost me! All knitting traditions that I've seen are beautiful, none of them better than the others. And as far as I'm concerned, Dee's designs are the best, no matter where the different motifs come from. It's how they're put together.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I am confused. Are they saying that you are only knitting Estonian lace or that they are??? Because none of those shawls that you mention are really Estonian. The leaf pattern on the Ashton border is found in several historical European knitting traditions. For the most part the Eliz. is designed with Shetland motifs. Variations of both the diamond and horseshoe patterns at the beginning are found in several different European lace traditions. The only pattern unique to Estonia is the half leaf pattern in the body of the Edwina shawl.
> 
> *Lace History--anyone interested?*
> 
> I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.


I would yes please!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I learned so much from that book. I actually started wanting Shetland sheep until I realized that they were pulling the wool from them instead of shearing them.


Ouch!! Doesnt that hurt the sheep? Why do they do that instead of shearing? Sorry, to bombard you with questions  inquiring minds ya know


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I don't know about anyone else, but the history of lace interests me. My curiosity can wait until you have that next design to your tech editor, though.


I agree with both parts of this, especially the second part.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> *
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but the history of lace interests me. My curiosity can wait until you have that next design to your tech editor, though.*


*

I agree.*


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've read bits and pieces of the various histories of lace making, but am still interested in learning more- it adds another layer of pleasure when I am knitting if I know the name of the motif and where it originates from.
As for how my fuzzy Edwina is progressing, I've finished all 3 of my chart 3 repeats, my count is correct and lifeline is in place - so on to the border tomorrow. I think I am going to add some beads in the border. This yarn is so light the slightest puff of wind will blow it away so the beads will add just a little weight and probably help the drape. The sparkle in the yarn is gold coloured so I'm thinking little gold coloured beads would work. What do you think folks? Good idea? Or not?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ouch!! Doesnt that hurt the sheep? Why do they do that instead of shearing? Sorry, to bombard you with questions  inquiring minds ya know


It's a good thing I have Sharon Miller's book to help me answer that question.

It says that hand plucking is slower than shearing, but it insures that the maximum length of fiber was pulled or drawn out. The silkiest wool was behind the ears and around the neck of the sheep. This was normally done in the summer when the fleece was naturally being shed.

From my experience with raising sheep, this shedding characteristic is unique to the Shetland breed. In my little herd, we have one sheep that actually tries to shed her fleece, and she isn't a bit happy with me when I try to pluck or draw it out. It took her months to forgive me.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Perhaps this lace purist idea is about the old nugget of lace knitting versus knitted lace....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I think I am going to add some beads in the border. This yarn is so light ...a little weight ... probably help the drape. The sparkle in the yarn is gold coloured so I'm thinking little gold coloured beads would work. What do you think folks? Good idea? Or not?


I think it sounds fantastic & can't wait to see it. Maybe it will make me brave enough to try it, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Nope... Nothing in my gmail ... Lurking somewhere else? I would like to come so i hope it arrives...
> 
> Just checked my spam...nothing from you but guess what!! Some person i have never heard of has left me sixty million in their will.... Haha... The lawyers are based in vn. Venezuela. I am in luck!! Who do they think really believes this rubbish???


All that lovely yarn you can buy- when you go over there to collect the money. As if...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I've read bits and pieces of the various histories of lace making, but am still interested in learning more- it adds another layer of pleasure when I am knitting if I know the name of the motif and where it originates from.
> As for how my fuzzy Edwina is progressing, I've finished all 3 of my chart 3 repeats, my count is correct and lifeline is in place - so on to the border tomorrow. I think I am going to add some beads in the border. This yarn is so light the slightest puff of wind will blow it away so the beads will add just a little weight and probably help the drape. The sparkle in the yarn is gold coloured so I'm thinking little gold coloured beads would work. What do you think folks? Good idea? Or not?


Ooooo, more sparkly stuff! I say go for it!
I actually got some pearls to put into my Elizabeth. The bead thing intrigues me...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I'm in for both! Going to have to do both in fingering though. 'Arthur' is being naughty!  Umoza


Your post made me remember my Mom. She called her arthritis Arthur, too. My X-rays looked awful - no cushion between some of the bones. Trying a shot of cortisone and a splint so I can knit!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> It's a good thing I have Sharon Miller's book to help me answer that question.
> 
> It says that hand plucking is slower than shearing, but it insures that the maximum length of fiber was pulled or drawn out. The silkiest wool was behind the ears and around the neck of the sheep. This was normally done in the summer when the fleece was naturally being shed.
> 
> From my experience with raising sheep, this shedding characteristic is unique to the Shetland breed. In my little herd, we have one sheep that actually tries to shed her fleece, and she isn't a bit happy with me when I try to pluck or draw it out. It took her months to forgive me.


I have a friend with Shetland sheep. They are soooo cute. She allowed us to use her sheep for shearing demos this year. No pulling or plucking! Back in the day most sheep were allowed to shed on their own.
Lucky me, I have some of the Shetland fleece to spin!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

EqLady said:


> Your post made me remember my Mom. She called her arthritis Arthur, too. My X-rays looked awful - no cushion between some of the bones. Trying a shot of cortisone and a splint so I can knit!


Ouch! You poor thing. I also have scary xrays. Mine is neck & upper back. Osteoarthritis. Somedays I can't bend my neck at all but I keep on doing my fiber addictions. 
I hope the shot works for you.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

How did this KAL get to 44 days in the space of a few days?! I can go back and start reading at page 10 or I can try knitting some more picot bind offs. Easy decision!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

EqLady said:


> How did this KAL get to 44 days in the space of a few days?! I can go back and start reading at page 10 or I can try knitting some more picot bind offs. Easy decision!


I check the posts in the morning with my coffee and again at lunch time at work and again in the evening. I don't want to miss anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

When I was younger I used to hand quilt. I made and quilted my silhouette wedding ring quilt. (unfortunately it was lost during the cross country move here.) I hand quilted until ten years ago when I developed Guevain's Syndrome, a condition where the joints in the fingers and wrist freeze and then are very painful when they release. I had to have surgery to correct it and that ended not only my hand quilting but also weaving and spinning. The surgery worked but every now andthen I get a little freeze in my thumbs. It's 
amazing I can usually feel a storm or cold


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Stupid keyboard locked up! I was going to say cold spell.  Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Stupid keyboard locked up!...


You should have said that the keyboard "froze" - in keeping with the theme.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> *Lace History--anyone interested?*
> 
> I haven't had a chance, but I was thinking of writing a post going into more detail about some different lace knitting traditions. Let me know if you'd be into that at all, and if there is some interest, I'd be glad to. I've got to get my next design to the tech editor by Monday, but after that i'd have a bit of time.


I don't know about anyone else, but the history of lace interests me. My curiosity can wait until you have that next design to your tech editor, though.[/quote]
I think that way, too.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> When I was younger I used to hand quilt. I made and quilted my silhouette wedding ring quilt. (unfortunately it was lost during the cross country move here.) I hand quilted until ten years ago when I developed Guevain's Syndrome, a condition where the joints in the fingers and wrist freeze and then are very painful when they release. I had to have surgery to correct it and that ended not only my hand quilting but also weaving and spinning. The surgery worked but every now andthen I get a little freeze in my thumbs. It's
> amazing I can usually feel a storm or cold


That sounds very bad. So sorry for your pain but more that you had to give up something you obviously enjoyed. I'm glad you can at least knit most of the time you want to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> ... I'm glad you can at least knit most of the time you want to.


I think that it's amazing that Umoza knits all that she does considering the challenges!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This group is good medicine. Someone is always providing reason for laughter. 

Umoza, Does that mean you are a living barometer?


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I started to cast on for Elizabeth and realized my yarn isn't going to work. The yarn's kind of a silver color, needles are silver. I'm really not an experienced lace knitter. Back to square one for me.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Silver yarn and silver needles sounds like a recipe for insanity.... and a visit to the frog pond.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ... and a visit to the frog pond.


Good one


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Silver yarn and silver needles sounds like a recipe for insanity.... and a visit to the frog pond.


Frog pond, love it, where I spend a lot of time.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

If you took that silver yarn into the pond with you, it might get a green tint to it which would make it show up against those silver needles.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay we must be relaxing a bit with our lace knitting the humor is back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay we must be relaxing a bit with our lace knitting the humor is back!


 :thumbup:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

A new design? I have been anxiously waiting this very news.&#9829;


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!
Hope your day brings lots of lacey treats!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween is right..... The spooks have been at my knitting.... I have just found a bad pull at the centre... Right back at the end of my repeats of chart 2. And I am now at the last row of the third rep of 3.... Not ripping .... Hoping I can fix it at blocking time.... Another hazard of very fine yarn and open lace knitting I am thinking... "Not happy Jan"....

Hrmffff....


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

since my knitting time has been limited -- severely! -- lately, I haven't had much progress (none) to report on my Edwina. But I do want to chime in a bit on the topic of lace history and tradition. After seeing several beautiful projects here on KP, I bought the book "Knitted Lace of Estonia"by Nancy Bush. Great Book!!! I haven't knit any of the projects yet as Dee keeps me busy with all of her patterns but I absolutely loved reading all about the history, the traditions, the whys of different yarns -- how she explains techniques. In my mind, this book is a perfect compliment to the designs Dee has. When I recently traveled to an away football game, my project bag held my Ashton (a great car project) and this book to browse - again & again - when I needed to give my hands a break. Debi


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Halloween is right..... The spooks have been at my knitting.... I have just found a bad pull at the centre... Right back at the end of my repeats of chart 2. And I am now at the last row of the third rep of 3.... Not ripping .... Hoping I can fix it at blocking time.... Another hazard of very fine yarn and open lace knitting I am thinking... "Not happy Jan"....
> 
> Hrmffff....


Spooks here as well. I had to bring my son to work, an hour drive in spooky fog, and came home to my shawl on the floor! About half the stitches were off the needles. Now normally I would blame the cat except she came thru the door with me. Stinkin' haunts! I hope I didn't lose any stiches. :?


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's what I've completed so far. I've worked three repeats of chart 2 and have started on the 4th repeat. I've had to unknit a few times but am certainly enjoying the process of knitting with lace weight yarn. Having knitted a zillion pairs of socks, I'm comfortable with the needle size and somewhat with the yarn weight. It's coming along.


Oh thatbis lovely, what yarn are you knitting with, it is very pretty


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

roed2er said:


> since my knitting time has been limited -- severely! -- lately, I haven't had much progress (none) to report on my Edwina. But I do want to chime in a bit on the topic of lace history and tradition. After seeing several beautiful projects here on KP, I bought the book "Knitted Lace of Estonia"by Nancy Bush. Great Book!!! I haven't knit any of the projects yet as Dee keeps me busy with all of her patterns but I absolutely loved reading all about the history, the traditions, the whys of different yarns -- how she explains techniques. In my mind, this book is a perfect compliment to the designs Dee has. When I recently traveled to an away football game, my project bag held my Ashton (a great car project) and this book to browse - again & again - when I needed to give my hands a break. Debi


I agree with you about this book. Patterns are gorgeous but I still hate nupps. I can do them but don't enjoy it. I usually end up replacing them with beads.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

After a few hours I think I found all my stitches. 
Here is what I have so far. I am almost done with chart 3 for Elizabeth.
When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks. Could be the eye infection I have blurring my vision!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you found all your stitches Lynnhelen. Elizabeth is looking good. How on earth did you manage that with an eye infection. Respect!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Your Elizabeth is going to be gorgeous. It looks so soft.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> After a few hours I think I found all my stitches.
> Here is what I have so far. I am almost done with chart 3 for Elizabeth.
> When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks. Could be the eye infection I have blurring my vision!


That does indeed look gorgeous. That is going to be so pretty. These Shetland motif shawls look so pretty and classic in the lighter colors. And glad you found the stitches. What a fright!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> After a few hours I think I found all my stitches.
> Here is what I have so far. I am almost done with chart 3 for Elizabeth.
> When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks. Could be the eye infection I have blurring my vision!


Your Elizabeth is going to be beautiful. I'm so glad you were able to pick up the stitches. When I've dropped stitches, my first reaction is "Don't move!" Then, while slowly picking up the stitches, I find I'm holding my breath, telling myself, "just relax, just relax..., you'll get 'em back on, you'll get'em back on..." and so on. :lol:


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to start over again with a different yarn since the yarn I planned on using would have put me in the garage babbling away. I have about 800 yards left from another shawl. I was planning on knitting Elizabeth on 3 needles, I knit loosely . The yarn I have in mind is Brown Sheep Legacy lace in a sage colorway. I have a feeling I don't have enough and will have to buy something else which may have DH babbling.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Glad you found all your stitches Lynnhelen. Elizabeth is looking good. How on earth did you manage that with an eye infection. Respect!


Only one side of my face is blury! It ia amazing what we can do when we really want something!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> Wow! Your Elizabeth is going to be gorgeous. It looks so soft.


These words mean the world to me coming from the spinner! It is soft but doesn't have the give of 100% wool. I think it is 50% silk,so it gets very slippery! But it is soft....


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Your Elizabeth is going to be beautiful. I'm so glad you were able to pick up the stitches. When I've dropped stitches, my first reaction is "Don't move!" Then, while slowly picking up the stitches, I find I'm holding my breath, telling myself, "just relax, just relax..., you'll get 'em back on, you'll get'em back on..." and so on. :lol:


CathyAnn you are a hoot! I am still giggling because I did stand still and held my breath! I kept telling myself to stay calm, it will work out. 
After I got all those buggers on the needles I went to the kitchen and made an apple pie as a reward! It was either that or eat all the Halloween candy! :lol:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> That does indeed look gorgeous. That is going to be so pretty. These Shetland motif shawls look so pretty and classic in the lighter colors. And glad you found the stitches. What a fright!


I am all better now! I will leave it be until after the goblins are done in the neighborhood!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Carolannknits said:


> I need to start over again with a different yarn since the yarn I planned on using would have put me in the garage babbling away. I have about 800 yards left from another shawl. I was planning on knitting Elizabeth on 3 needles, I knit loosely . The yarn I have in mind is Brown Sheep Legacy lace in a sage colorway. I have a feeling I don't have enough and will have to buy something else which may have DH babbling.


I feel your pain. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> CathyAnn you are a hoot! I am still giggling because I did stand still and held my breath! I kept telling myself to stay calm, it will work out.
> After I got all those buggers on the needles I went to the kitchen and made an apple pie as a reward! It was either that or eat all the Halloween candy! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You have got to just love her! My youngest great grand is 14 months and absolutely the most curious child I have ever seen. I finally got to chart 3 with my Elizabeth and was fixing her lunch (I watch her on the days her medical school mom has clinicals. From the kids itchen is hear her just giggling! Then I hear WOW! And another giggle. I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! She had completely taken it apart! She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed. I just picked her up and fed her. Just finished rewinding the yarn. Can't start again until the little darling goes home. I love being a great grand ma! (this will be my chant for the rest of the day)! Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You have got to just love her! My youngest great grand is 14 months and absolutely the most curious child I have ever seen. I finally got to chart 3 with my Elizabeth and was fixing her lunch (I watch her on the days her medical school mom has clinicals. From the kids itchen is hear her just giggling! Then I hear WOW! And another giggle. I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! She had completely taken it apart! She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed. I just picked her up and fed her. Just finished rewinding the yarn. Can't start again until the little darling goes home. I love being a great grand ma! (this will be my chant for the rest of the day)! Umoza


What can you do? I wonder where her pleasure in pretty knitted fabric will take her.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Umoza, I understand completely but you are so right in your treatment of the incident. They are so much more important than anything else...Life is so short and just think ... Someday, when she is older...she will say, "Tell me again about the time I took your beautiful knitting apart, Grandma..."


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Her mom just picked her up and when I told her what had happened she kissed me and said 'boy grandma you have REALLY calmed down in your.' younger ' years! You would have killed one of us for that! (she's right)! Ha ha ain't life grand!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the composure!! What a gracefull person you are Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh My! Well...your great granddaughter has good taste, just bad timing. It's too bad you didn't get a picture, but then maybe your hands would have been shaking too much.


It is wonderful how we mellow with age... like cheese and wine, we get better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Oh thatbis lovely, what yarn are you knitting with, it is very pretty


Thank you. It's Skein Queen 2-ply that I bought 2-3 years ago and am finally using. This is the perfect project for it. She named the color Glamour Puss. I found it on Ravelry. Thanks again! Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> After a few hours I think I found all my stitches.
> Here is what I have so far. I am almost done with chart 3 for Elizabeth.
> When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks. Could be the eye infection I have blurring my vision!


Oh, thank heavens! That is beautiful and I agree - the yarn does look more creamy than white. It's is very lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You have got to just love her! My youngest great grand is 14 months and absolutely the most curious child I have ever seen. I finally got to chart 3 with my Elizabeth and was fixing her lunch (I watch her on the days her medical school mom has clinicals. From the kids itchen is hear her just giggling! Then I hear WOW! And another giggle. I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! She had completely taken it apart! She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed. I just picked her up and fed her. Just finished rewinding the yarn. Can't start again until the little darling goes home. I love being a great grand ma! (this will be my chant for the rest of the day)! Umoza


Oh, no! But what can you do but what you did? She must have been so pleased with herself! Sorry, though, that you had to completely rewind the yarn and start again.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> You have got to just love her! My youngest great grand is 14 months and absolutely the most curious child I have ever seen. I finally got to chart 3 with my Elizabeth and was fixing her lunch (I watch her on the days her medical school mom has clinicals. From the kids itchen is hear her just giggling! Then I hear WOW! And another giggle. I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! She had completely taken it apart! She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed. I just picked her up and fed her. Just finished rewinding the yarn. Can't start again until the little darling goes home. I love being a great grand ma! (this will be my chant for the rest of the day)! Umoza


Did you get a picture to show her when she is older and knitting herself?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> After a few hours I think I found all my stitches.
> Here is what I have so far. I am almost done with chart 3 for Elizabeth.
> When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks. Could be the eye infection I have blurring my vision!


Sure looks good- and what patience to fix up after the spooks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You have got to just love her! My youngest great grand is 14 months and absolutely the most curious child I have ever seen. I finally got to chart 3 with my Elizabeth and was fixing her lunch (I watch her on the days her medical school mom has clinicals. From the kids itchen is hear her just giggling! Then I hear WOW! And another giggle. I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! She had completely taken it apart! She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed. I just picked her up and fed her. Just finished rewinding the yarn. Can't start again until the little darling goes home. I love being a great grand ma! (this will be my chant for the rest of the day)! Umoza


One of those times when emotions war with each other and you aren't sure which will come out on top? At least she appreciated the item even if not the work that went into it. And quite likely at that age she didn't know that she shouldn't be doing it, just something lovley to play with- and think of what she learnt. And one day she will know that great grand ma loved her enough to feed her rather than kill her!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...came home to my shawl on the floor! About half the stitches were off the needles. Now normally I would blame the cat except she came thru the door with me. Stinkin' haunts! I hope I didn't lose any stiches. :?


Ooh not good!
Perhaps it hooked in you as you were leaving. It's happened to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> After a few hours I think I found all my stitches.


Good to hear 


> Here is what I have so far. ...When I bought this yarn it looked white to me. The larger the shawl gets the creamier the wool looks.


Well, no matter what the colour it is looking great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I go to my room and there she is just completely wrapped up in my Elizabeth! ... She had the most satisfied look on her face, like this was something she really enjoyed.


So where's the picture? I can just imagine the little cherub but I would rather really see her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished up chart 3a of Edwina & am about to start on chart 4.
Hurray!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished up chart 3a of Edwina & am about to start on chart 4.
> Hurray!


That 's great. I'm getting started on chart 3. Progress. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That 's great. I'm getting started on chart 3. Progress. :thumbup:


Way to go


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chart 4 done and first beads placed. So far so good.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

You girls are thoroughbreds!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Chart 4 done and first beads placed. So far so good.


Great 
Where are you placing the beads? After the triple stitches?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great
> Where are you placing the beads? After the triple stitches?


Are you beading the really fine yarn blobby thing?? Have been wondering about adding some weight....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great
> Where are you placing the beads? After the triple stitches?


Yes. What I have done is work that double decrease then place the bead on the stitch that is left. That will mark the downward points of the zigzags. I'm just pausing to ponder whether I should also place them on the stitch between the 2 yarn overs ( rows 1 and 13) on chart 5 to mark the other pointy end of the zigzag. What do you think? Would that be too much? If you are listening Dee, I would be interested in what you think too - and anyone else who has made Edwina before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'm just pausing to ponder whether I should also place them on the stitch between the 2 yarn overs ( rows 1 and 13) on chart 5 to mark the other pointy end of the zigzag. What do you think? Would that be too much?


I don't have any experience with beads but that would put beads only 2 rows away from the last ones tht you placed - if used on row 1 - but spaced halfway along from them... I am trying to picture it. Would you continue to put them on the other points?
I am interested in hearing the answer from our bead experts. It isn't always easy to see in photos the exact pattern of placment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Chart 4 done and first beads placed. So far so good.


That is awesome! You are very speedy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You all are just knitting right along. I have been to tired and not with it enough to knit on my Edwina after Im done with work this week. Hopefully will get some time in on it this weekend. DH will be gone part of the weekend so it should be quiet enough for a while for me to concentrate on it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh My! Well...your great granddaughter has good taste, just bad timing. It's too bad you didn't get a picture, but then maybe your hands would have been shaking too much.
> 
> It is wonderful how we mellow with age... like cheese and wine, we get better.


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so happy to see how nicely everyone is coming along. I can hardly wait to start seeing the shawls one by one as they come off the blocking mats. There are so many different yarns and colors, it will be like a rainbow of lace!!


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Another one of my endless questions, whyb32 inch circs? I have been using 120 for magic loop socks. Just curious. 
My hiya hiya arrived yesterday, hopefully I will get some progress now on Edwina.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Catlover2406 said:


> I have been using 120 for magic loop socks.


Do you mean 120cm - which would be 48 inches?


> My hiya hiya arrived yesterday, hopefully I will get some progress now on Edwina.


Looking forward to seeing it. I have never seen this yarn before.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You all are just knitting right along. I have been to tired and not with it enough to knit on my Edwina after Im done with work this week. Hopefully will get some time in on it this weekend. DH will be gone part of the weekend so it should be quiet enough for a while for me to concentrate on it.


I hear you about enough light. I'm finding that good lighting is a must on this project. But I'm having fun with it!  I hope you're able to get some good knitting time in this weekend.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> Another one of my endless questions, whyb32 inch circs? I have been using 120 for magic loop socks. Just curious.
> My hiya hiya arrived yesterday, hopefully I will get some progress now on Edwina.


Because all of those stitches need to be on longer cable than say 24". I usually start my top down shawls on 24s and then switch to 32s when the shawl gets too big. But if you only use one size for the whole shawl, you'd want to get 32s at the very shortest.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. I have never seen this yarn before.


Hiya hiya are a brand of pointy knitting needles, I have sone 48 inch addi, but the cable is a bit stiff  disappointing ad they were on the expensive side.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Because all of those stitches need to be on longer cable than say 24". I usually start my top down shawls on 24s and then switch to 32s when the shawl gets too big. But if you only use one size for the whole shawl, you'd want to get 32s at the very shortest.


so should I buy some longer than 32?, maybe 40 inches?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I like Dee start on 24" and then proceed to 32". I have never had to go higher than that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Catlover2406 said:


> Hiya hiya are a brand of pointy knitting needles,...


Duh! No wonder I have never seen that kind of yarn before.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Catlover2406 said:


> so should I buy some longer than 32?, maybe 40 inches?


I rarely use 40 in needles. 32s will be just fine!


----------



## nuriye (Oct 24, 2013)

bende örmek istiyorum, ama nas&#305;l?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nuriye said:


> bende örmek istiyorum, ama nasıl?


ngilizce olarak desen okumak ve onları takip edebiliyoruz? Bunların her ikisi de tüm tasarım çizelgeleri var.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee,
Can you tell Nuriye "Hello" from the rest of us? I tried to google what she asked, but failed big time.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting with a shorter cable makes it easier to handle the stitches and it's no problem at all then to go on to a longer cable when it's necessary...I too, have never had to go longer than 32" for a cable...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I often start with straights and then move to the cable when the shawl has more weight to it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I often start with straights and then move to the cable when the shawl has more weight to it.


I would do that but I don't own any straights...I have a few dpn's but I think I only have a pair of US 0 and US1 in straight needles...these I bought back in the 50's to knit some baby clothes..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ha! My straight needles are in a tackle box somewhere, but I do start my shawls with dpns.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee... Opinion please. I did 7 repeats of 2. Must i do extra of 3 for balance? I am on my 4th repeat but that wont be done in a hurry.... Los of stitches now and guess what.... All of the are tiny fine black ones.... Hahaha.....what was i thinking??? Oh well hope its pretty later...
Just wondering what you think...
Thanks Sh..


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Ha! My straight needles are in a tackle box somewhere, but I do start my shawls with dpns.


For this one... I used just my needles without their cables, was good for quite some time with this shawl....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...Oh well hope its pretty later...


It's already pretty!!! ...but it sure must take a long while to get through each row.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Nan & Umoza,
I inherited straight knitting needles from my grandmother and great grandmother, and since Pack Rat is my middle name, I just can't part with them..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's why I still have mine. I inherited from great great grandmother whose were hand carved and turned by my great great granddad. Also great grand mother, grandma and mom.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> That's why I still have mine. I inherited from great great grandmother whose were hand carved and turned by my great great granddad. Also great grand mother, grandma and mom.


Wow... They must be awesome to hold in your hands Pacific Rose and Nan too...love the continuing living history. I inherited some but they were tortoise shell and over time they have disintegrated, just dried out and fell apart into tiny tiny pieces..... The way of all things i guess. Anyway.... Enjoy!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I often start with straights and then move to the cable when the shawl has more weight to it.


Me too. Early on the cable gets in the way and annoys me - slows me down too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry about your needles. I had a shawl pin that belonged to my grandmother that did that. I must have cried all day, it was my favorite!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's already pretty!!! ...but it sure must take a long while to get through each row.


Pretty it is not... But it feels great.... And yeah... Bout 45 minutes for the purl rows at the moment.... And thats in morning sunshine.... Lucky we just love the process f knitting huh.... You going to bead??


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee... Opinion please. I did 7 repeats of 2. Must i do extra of 3 for balance? I am on my 4th repeat but that wont be done in a hurry.... Los of stitches now and guess what.... All of the are tiny fine black ones.... Hahaha.....what was i thinking??? Oh well hope its pretty later...
> Just wondering what you think...
> Thanks Sh..


You know, I think as long you don't do any less of chart 3 you will be fine with the 4x. 2 extra rows of chart 2 is not that big an increase really since that is only a 6 row chart.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> That's why I still have mine. I inherited from great great grandmother whose were hand carved and turned by my great great granddad. Also great grand mother, grandma and mom.


That is just amazing. What an amazing feeling it must be to knit with them. Gives me goosebumps.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am so sorry about your needles. I had a shawl pin that belonged to my grandmother that did that. I must have cried all day, it was my favorite!


Thats why i am so happy that you girls have yours.... X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You know, I think as long you don't do any less of chart 3 you will be fine with the 4x. 2 extra rows of chart 2 is not that big an increase really since that is only a 6 row chart.


Good news.... Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...You going to bead??


Not for this one. I want to get at least one lace weight done before I try anything fancier.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

On my first Elizabeth I beaded, for this one I am in a quandary. However, I am going to bead the Edwina.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> On my first Elizabeth I beaded, for this one I am in a quandary. However, I am going to bead the Edwina.


Yep... I think the edwina is a beautiful pattern for beading.... I did bead a grey little ashton before but i remember having trouble aquiring the beads... Adelaidians??? Any ideas ?...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Try Whim Beads I buy all of my seed beads from them, they are the absolute best when it comes to getting more bang for your dollar.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Try Whim Beads I buy all of my seed beads from them, they are the absolute best when it comes to getting more bang for your dollar.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Try Whim Beads I buy all of my seed beads from them, they are the absolute best when it comes to getting more bang for your dollar.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Try Whim Beads I buy all of my seed beads from them, they are the absolute best when it comes to getting more bang for your dollar.


Will do. Thankx. Oooooo. Umoza. What have you done.... Did you not know that i am a magpie!!!.... I want some swarovski beads, and and and!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First, sorry for the triple post. Took too long to load so you know I just had to keep pushing enter!  For swarovski, the majority of bead stores get their's from Fire Mountain Gems and then charge you by the piece so they can make money. I cut out the middle man and order from them. I always come out cheaper and their selection is the best, plus I like the flat rate shipping eve for international.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Umoza. Are the holes big enough to get the hook and yarn through?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Depends on the beads. Swarovski pearls come with larger holes and the 4mm bicones can fit over lace weight. For everything else I use either size 8 or 6 with AB finishes when I want more sparkle.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just realized that I am knitting both the Liz and Elizabeth in different shades of red. That's it I am beading everything! Going to Whim Beads right now!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


Totally delicious.... Thanyou for sharing your knowledge....again..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Going to Whim Beads right now!


I took a quick look to see about pricing but I don't see a bead count. For instance, the Japanese Seed Beads are avaiablable in 30 or 15 g tubes. How many beads might that be? How many beads might one use in a shawl?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


Difficult to see the shawl but the colour is amazing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

How many beads do you think we would need for the Edwina and what size would be best? Starting to think i might like to add them to mine as i get toward the end. Haven't knitted on it at all today. Too many distractions.  Tomorrow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I like Dee start on 24" and then proceed to 32". I have never had to go higher than that.


Ditto!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


What a beautiful red! Can't wait to see it finished.............


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love my Addi lace needles but needed a size US3 so went to lys to get one. They didn't have the one I needed so got the Addi turbo. It is not sharp enough for lace. I am struggling too much. Before I order on line I would like input as to which needles are best for lace knitting. I am relying on all of you seasoned lace knitters for input here. Thank you so much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> What a beautiful red! Can't wait to see it finished.............


Me, too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The six inch tubes hold 30 grass for the size 8 and 25 grams for the size 6. According to Bead and Button magazine, there are 40-50 beads per for the size 8 and 10-20 beads per grammar for the size 6. My first Elizabeth took 25 grams of size 5 triangle beads and 60 grams of the size 6. I only had about ten of the size 6 left. For the Liz I bought 4 tubes to be safe. Those are size 8s. If Dee says it's okay I can post the grams and beads per for the most popular beads used in bead knitting. It's something I researched and wrote myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> If Dee says it's okay I can post the grams and beads per for the most popular beads used in bead knitting. It's something I researched and wrote myself.


I certainly appreciate the info that you've given so far & I hope that Dee gives the thumbs up on providing us with what you propose.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> The six inch tubes hold 30 grass for the size 8 and 25 grams for the size 6. According to Bead and Button magazine, there are 40-50 beads per for the size 8 and 10-20 beads per grammar for the size 6. My first Elizabeth took 25 grams of size 5 triangle beads and 60 grams of the size 6. I only had about ten of the size 6 left. For the Liz I bought 4 tubes to be safe. Those are size 8s. If Dee says it's okay I can post the grams and beads per for the most popular beads used in bead knitting. It's something I researched and wrote myself.


Thanks for that info. Will wait to see what Dee says. Appreciate all your reasearch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> That's why I still have mine. I inherited from great great grandmother whose were hand carved and turned by my great great granddad. Also great grand mother, grandma and mom.


Wow how wonderful that must be- do you use them or keep them as heirlooms?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep... I think the edwina is a beautiful pattern for beading.... I did bead a grey little ashton before but i remember having trouble aquiring the beads... Adelaidians??? Any ideas ?...


Near Stranded in Oz at the Port Adelaide markets are beads- but no idea of their quality or suitability as I have never beaded. The beads are at the back like Melissa but can't remember which level they were on (think they were in a corner).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


That looks gorgeous. A bit of bling is always good. Fantastic colour too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Near Stranded in Oz at the Port Adelaide markets are beads- but no idea of their quality or suitability as I have never beaded. The beads are at the back like Melissa but can't remember which level they were on (think they were in a corner).


Thankyou, might go for a drive tomorrow.... Will let you know.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> This is a close up of my Liz in progress. The beads are size 8 cherry AB


Gorgeous color and sparkle


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Going to have DGS, he is 3, today so won't be knitting on any lace! Try again tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Going to have DGS, he is 3, today so won't be knitting on any lace! Try again tomorrow.


Can't imagine why not! Plenty of time to sit down and concentrate.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Going to have DGS, he is 3, today so won't be knitting on any lace! Try again tomorrow.


Definitely wouldn't be able to concentrate much with a 3 year old around. Good decision to wait. We have nasty weather here today so am hoping to gets lit of knitting done today. It's on to chart 3 for me.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Chart 4.... To bead or not to bead.?.. This is the question


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely wouldn't be able to concentrate much with a 3 year old around. Good decision to wait. We have nasty weather here today so am hoping to gets lit of knitting done today. It's on to chart 3 for me.


Enjoy your knitting today...


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love my Addi lace needles but needed a size US3 so went to lys to get one. They didn't have the one I needed so got the Addi turbo. It is not sharp enough for lace. I am struggling too much. Before I order on line I would like input as to which needles are best for lace knitting. I am relying on all of you seasoned lace knitters for input here. Thank you so much.


I just bought some ChiaoGoo Red Lace 32 circular needles. Very sharp, very smooth join. And reasonable pricing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I just bought some ChiaoGoo Red Lace 32 circular needles. Very sharp, very smooth join. And reasonable pricing.


I just got some last week and really like them for this lace knitting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love my Addi lace needles but needed a size US3 so went to lys to get one. They didn't have the one I needed so got the Addi turbo. It is not sharp enough for lace. I am struggling too much. Before I order on line I would like input as to which needles are best for lace knitting. I am relying on all of you seasoned lace knitters for input here. Thank you so much.


ChiaoGoos all the way! They are the best needle out there for the money (my opinion, of course), or for twice as much money to be frank. I had about 300 bucks worth of Addi Lace needles that I don't use any more since I knitted with my first ChiaoGoos... that flexible cable, that great join, the perfect pointy tips, the fact that the size of the needle is written on it is nice too. I get them on ebay, free US shipping and reasonable Canadian shipping, here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles-/230639325191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35b32cd007

That store will ship them the next day, I get them within a 2-3 days. And they are nice people too. Handsome Fibers is the name of the shop.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay Dee, I need to know how you are able to keep control with the Chaioa Goo needles. I have a set of 3s both 24 and 32. I have only used them once, but I understand that you have to get used to them. Just wondering how long it took you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay Dee, I need to know how you are able to keep control with the Chaioa Goo needles. I have a set of 3s both 24 and 32. I have only used them once, but I understand that you have to get used to them. Just wondering how long it took you.


Hi. In what way do you mean "keep control?" I went from the Addi lace to those, so the ChiaoGoos were actually easier. I started lace knitting with the KnitPicks wood harmonies, and when I went to the Addis I don't remember having any issues except being happy that the points were sharper. What problems are you having with the Chiaos?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> ChiaoGoos all the way! They are the best needle out there for the money (my opinion, of course), or for twice as much money to be frank. I had about 300 bucks worth of Addi Lace needles that I don't use any more since I knitted with my first ChiaoGoos... that flexible cable, that great join, the perfect pointy tips, the fact that the size of the needle is written on it is nice too. I get them on ebay, free US shipping and reasonable Canadian shipping, here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles-/230639325191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35b32cd007
> 
> That store will ship them the next day, I get them within a 2-3 days. And they are nice people too. Handsome Fibers is the name of the shop.


And no sales tax.  Again, think they are great.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee. If you have such a thing.. Would you know how many stitches i should have on row 2 of chart 4 given that i did 7 repeats of 2.... I am a bit confused?,... Sorry to be a pain...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sometimes the yarn and needles feel like they are going to slide. I have knitted socks with both the Addis and Knit Picks Options. I just had a problem with the Chaioa Goo needles. It's probably just me so when I do my lace Elizabeth I will slow down and allow my hands to get used to them. Thanks Umoza


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

We are experiencing a weather first on the coast in San Diego. It is 36 degrees! We haven't seen those numbers on the coast in over 30 years. I am actually cold, but it is going to be a good knitting night.  Umoza


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> We are experiencing a weather first on the coast in San Diego. It is 36 degrees! We haven't seen those numbers on the coast in over 30 years. I am actually cold, but it is going to be a good knitting night.  Umoza


Wow, that's really cold for your area!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dee, or anyone who has Edwina completed, How many "points" does she have on the bind off (lower) edge???? I am trying to figure out how many beads I need and can't seem to make my math make sense! If you tell me that , you can save me some hair pulling and bad words!

Thanks
Heather


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Sometimes the yarn and needles feel like they are going to slide. I have knitted socks with both the Addis and Knit Picks Options. I just had a problem with the Chaioa Goo needles. It's probably just me so when I do my lace Elizabeth I will slow down and allow my hands to get used to them. Thanks Umoza


Umoza, are you saying that your experience with the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles is that they're slick? I tend to control the movement of the stitches with my index fingers, but haven't found them nearly as slick as some other metal needles I've tried. I like these needles so much that I knit everything with them, even when it's not lace. I've been knitting a gansey sweater, and the great points of the ChiaoGoos makes knitting that sweater so much easier.

Something else has occurred to me. When I put the needles down, I make sure the stitches are pushed back far enough from the points so that they don't accidentally slide off of the needles. I've had that happen when I've been careless.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. I am testing myself tonight while there are no distractions.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee. If you have such a thing.. Would you know how many stitches i should have on row 2 of chart 4 given that i did 7 repeats of 2.... I am a bit confused?,... Sorry to be a pain...


Its ok.... I sorted it....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its ok.... I sorted it....


So I start chart 5 with 415 .....


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone who answered my question about needles. Looks like ChiaoGoo Red Lace it is. I will order them. I hope the gauge is about the same with the Addi needles I started with. I am not very far along but would like to go ahead and work on my Edwina until the ChiaoGoo arrive. Again, thank you all who answered my request for needle info.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Patsy, The knitting needle gauge is supposed to be the same for US sizes... unlike the yarn sizes, so you should be safe changing to the ChiaGoo Red once you get them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you everyone who answered my question about needles. Looks like ChiaoGoo Red Lace it is. I will order them. ...


Well, I eavesdropped on that exchange & I'm a step ahead of you. I searched them out & found a good deal on a set (smaller needles - not the complete one) & ordered them before I retired last night - or perhaps I should say, early this morning.
These KALs are hard on the pocketbook - too much exposure to beautiful yarns, _*essential*_ equipment, useful accessories....
I am now waiting to find out Umoza's lowdown on beads 'cause I'll probably have to buy some as well. 
Maybe I shouldn't be allowed to use the computer late in the evening. 
Well, someone can give them to me for Christmas - but if the packaging allows, they'll likely be used before that. They'll never know.
So I add my thanks to Patsy Ruth's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

About the beads... do you only use glass beads?
I am now being tempted by the bead discussion to add beads to the lower edge of my Edwina. It seems so lightweight - but then more people knit shawls in laceweight without beads than with them...
Now that the lower portion is taking shape, I can see where I would put beads but it's too late for that now. Would it look odd if I only had beads on the last round & not earlier on?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What about a very special bead on each point? 

More power to those of you who have enough patience to add those beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What about a very special bead on each point?


If it's anything too fancy, it would probably take away from the lace.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> What about a very special bead on each point?
> 
> More power to those of you who have enough patience to add those beads.


Amen to that!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Dee, or anyone who has Edwina completed, How many "points" does she have on the bind off (lower) edge???? I am trying to figure out how many beads I need and can't seem to make my math make sense! If you tell me that , you can save me some hair pulling and bad words!
> 
> Thanks
> Heather


19 tips per side for the scallops (for a total of 38), then 1 on each pointed end of the wingspan (for a total of 2), and then there is the bottom most tip.

Does that makes sense?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> ....More power to those of you who have enough patience to add those beads.


And another amen to that!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chart 5 completed. On to chart 6 but I have a horrible feeling I'm going to be a little short of yarn. Keep telling myself that knitting faster and faster won't help. Sigh, I really don't want to buy a whole new ball, especially as I got my original 3 balls at half price. Oh well, I'll keep going to the bitter end and then assess just how much I'm likely to need.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Chart 5 completed. On to chart 6 but I have a horrible feeling I'm going to be a little short of yarn. Keep telling myself that knitting faster and faster won't help. Sigh, I really don't want to buy a whole new ball, especially as I got my original 3 balls at half price. Oh well, I'll keep going to the bitter end and then assess just how much I'm likely to need.


Do you have the ability to weigh the yarn?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have 3g - not sure if my scales are super accurate though.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you everyone who answered my question about needles. Looks like ChiaoGoo Red Lace it is. I will order them. I hope the gauge is about the same with the Addi needles I started with. I am not very far along but would like to go ahead and work on my Edwina until the ChiaoGoo arrive. Again, thank you all who answered my request for needle info.


I started my shawl with Knitpicks Harmony and switched to Chiagoo with no gauge issues. Wait until you try those new needles...I am in love with the sharp points and red cable!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> I started my shawl with Knitpicks Harmony and switched to Chiagoo with no gauge issues. Wait until you try those new needles...I am in love with the sharp points and red cable!


I will continue with the addi needles until I get the Chiagoo. Thanks for adding your comment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I started my shawl with Knitpicks Harmony and switched to Chiagoo with no gauge issues. Wait until you try those new needles...I am in love with the sharp points and red cable!


I did the same with no issues here either. I, too, am in love with these needles. And, unlike other metal needles, I'm not having a slippery problem with them either.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been away from my shawl for 3 days. I wanted to say how magnetizing Dee's shawls are. Today I was at The New England Fiber Festival. I wore a yellow/gold Ashton over a red sweater as it was snowing when I left my house this morning. I had ladies following me to ask about the shawl and where they could find the pattern!

I will get to my Elizabeth again in the morning. I really want to add the pearls I have to my shawl but am unsure exactly where the will look best. Any ideas Umozabeads? You seem to be the bead Queen!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am putting mine on the last two charts on the Ashton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... I have a horrible feeling I'm going to be a little short of yarn...


Oh darn!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> I am putting mine on the last two charts on the Ashton.


Thank you so much! That gives me an idea how to do it when the time comes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I have held off long enough...I have been a firm supporter of the Addi Lace Needles but have been unhappy with the unforgiving cable...So I ordered a few sets of the CG Red lace needles and since they are coming from Oregon, they shouldn't take too long to get here... I will be sure to give my thoughts on these as soon as I get to try them out...

I like using beads on occasion but don't feel up to bothering with them on this shawl...Maybe my next one :?: :?:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have 3g - not sure if my scales are super accurate though.


Sorry, I should have asked how much yarn (weight) you started with.

And exactly what row did you finish right before you weighed and got 3 grams? that last row of Chart 5?

3 grams is not very much yarn... unfortunately. Did you download the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I can figure it out right now, but I would recommend that for future use... it is perfect for this situation, because it will give you an idea of how many more rows of your you have.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Well seems we are all alike. I too have ordered some CG red cables along with my wires for blocking.... Dont know when they will get here. 
Have been hot and cold on beads for edwina...am absolutely loving this pattern Dee. Think i will just let the pattern speak for itself this time.... Maybe next one will get some bling... I keep thinking about the Edwina that this shawl was designed in honour of.... Its a great story... Sort of woman that completely inspires me... Dont know if beading would have been her thing!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sorry, I should have asked how much yarn (weight) you started with.
> 
> And exactly what row did you finish right before you weighed and got 3 grams? that last row of Chart 5?
> 
> 3 grams is not very much yarn... unfortunately. Did you download the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I can figure it out right now, but I would recommend that for future use... it is perfect for this situation, because it will give you an idea of how many more rows of your you have.


Thank you for trying to help, Dee. I haven't enough yarn. My 3 g have taken me to row 4 ofchart 6 so I will bite the bullet and buy a new ball. Luckily the Debbie Bliss Party Angel is relatively easy to get hold of so I won't be held up too long. I have downloaded the calculator for future reference.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Well here it is Sunday and I was happily knitting along on chart 3 of Edwina and even with the life lines I made another mistake. So tinking back about three rows. And I thought I was making progress. Guess it's time for a break-- probably till tomorrow.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pendrgn said:


> Well here it is Sunday and I was happily knitting along on chart 3 of Edwina and even with the life lines I made another mistake. So tinking back about three rows. And I thought I was making progress. Guess it's time for a break-- probably till tomorrow.


Don't fret! It's just what happens when knitting lace. I had to frog 16 rows last night of a sample for a new design. And that is not the first mistake I made on this shawl that needed some frogging. I don't think I've ever made a shawl without having to rip something out. But a break is good whenever it happens. I usually go out and take a walk.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I gave up on the lace weight for now. My knipicks order came and I am now using Stroll Tweed Autumn Heather. I am through the first of chart two which is further than I made it with the lace weight. Hoping lace weight will be easier after doing the pattern with fingering.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I must have missed something. Where can I find the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I don't think I'll need it this rime but it sounds like a good thing to have.

Also it is rather encouraging to hear others making mistakes with their lace knitting. Even when I think I am paying attention they pop up!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I must have missed something. Where can I find the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I don't think I'll need it this rime but it sounds like a good thing to have.
> 
> Also it is rather encouraging to hear others making mistakes with their lace knitting. Even when I think I am paying attention they pop up!


Page 8 in this thread...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-8.html


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I must have missed something. Where can I find the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I don't think I'll need it this rime but it sounds like a good thing to have.
> 
> Also it is rather encouraging to hear others making mistakes with their lace knitting. Even when I think I am paying attention they pop up!


They do have a way of doing that, don't they?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a quick question regarding my Edwina: if I only do three repeats of Chart 3, it seems to me I need to adjust the number of the repeats of the bracketed portions in the rest of the charts accordingly. Is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I gave up on the lace weight for now.... Hoping lace weight will be easier after doing the pattern with fingering.


I am sure that doing it already in the the fingering will make it easier to handle the lighter weight later. At least you won't be dealing with figuring out a new pattern while dealing with the flimsy thread. I was wishing that I'd done the same thing for a while there.
At the start, I found it very difficult to work with. It wasn't until the 2nd repeat of Chart 3 (Edwina) that I finally felt comfortable with it - better able to read what I was doing. That was the problem for me anyway: I almost felt as if I was working blindly because I couldn't distinguish the stitches that I'd already knit. I feel comfortable with it now, though; I am even planning my next lace weight purchase.
So stick with it


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have a quick question regarding my Edwina: if I only do three repeats of Chart 3, it seems to me I need to adjust the number of the repeats of the bracketed portions in the rest of the charts accordingly. Is that correct? Thanks!


That makes sense to me...I have always knit the pattern as suggested and never increased or decreased the size...Someone that has done this will no doubt be able to advise you on just what adjustments are needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... if I only do three repeats of Chart 3, it seems to me I need to adjust the number of the repeats of the bracketed portions in the rest of the charts accordingly...


I haven't made any changes for this one but I have for other shawls designed by Dee. If she says that you can do more or less repeats of a given chart, it means that the reps will work out & you don't need to worry about counting how many times you do it. 
I keep track of the stitches after every RS row: in general, it increases by 4 each time (some exceptions) but you can tell how many stitches each chart rep gives & adjust your totals accordingly to be sure that your stitch count is correct.
I hope that helps.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have a quick question regarding my Edwina: if I only do three repeats of Chart 3, it seems to me I need to adjust the number of the repeats of the bracketed portions in the rest of the charts accordingly. Is that correct? Thanks!


Hi, i altered mine to do more repeats of 3... Dee said as long as its an odd number of repeats, ie. 3,5,7,9. The rest of the chart can be worked as normal. The bracketed portions just work out to fit... Guess she does her math!! It worked for me. Good luck


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I gave up on the lace weight for now. My knipicks order came and I am now using Stroll Tweed Autumn Heather. I am through the first of chart two which is further than I made it with the lace weight. Hoping lace weight will be easier after doing the pattern with fingering.


I reckon your right, once you know the pattern it will be easier. I have had a similar experience to jscalpen, after a while it was clear as mud.... But did take a good while. Enjoy the Lacey adventure... That's the main thing.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I keep track of the stitches after every RS row: in general, it increases by 4 each time (some exceptions) but you can tell how many stitches each chart rep gives & adjust your totals accordingly to be sure that your stitch count is correct.
> 
> More excellent tips.... Thanx


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> 19 tips per side for the scallops (for a total of 38), then 1 on each pointed end of the wingspan (for a total of 2), and then there is the bottom most tip.
> 
> Does that makes sense?


OK, so if my math is correct, 41 points total? Trying to use the chart I kept coming up with all kinds of odd numbers like 52.333333! AKKKKK!

Thanks so much, Dee ! How in the world do you get patterns designed and knitting done while babysitting all of us? LOL! I appreciate the information SO much!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I believe KAL means Knit a long as a group to complete a project. I have done this for dishcloths and learned a lot about knitting as that was easy quick project Christmas gifts. I believe this is an excellent way to learn to do a shawl as well a few rows at a time. I am so eager to try one that is just plain till the lace border is knit on. I have to find pattern first and get yarn for project and make sure I have the right needles and stitch markers if needed. ;-) <3


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have a quick question regarding my Edwina: if I only do three repeats of Chart 3, it seems to me I need to adjust the number of the repeats of the bracketed portions in the rest of the charts accordingly. Is that correct? Thanks!


Yes that is correct.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I must have missed something. Where can I find the Shawl Progress Calculator How-to Sheet? I don't think I'll need it this rime but it sounds like a good thing to have.
> 
> Also it is rather encouraging to hear others making mistakes with their lace knitting. Even when I think I am paying attention they pop up!


What a pretty shawl on your avatar!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't made any changes for this one but I have for other shawls designed by Dee. If she says that you can do more or less repeats of a given chart, it means that the reps will work out & you don't need to worry about counting how many times you do it.
> I keep track of the stitches after every RS row: in general, it increases by 4 each time (some exceptions) but you can tell how many stitches each chart rep gives & adjust your totals accordingly to be sure that your stitch count is correct.
> I hope that helps.


That does help. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes that is correct.


Perfect! Not there yet (am only halfway through the first pattern for chart 3, so still have to finish that one and do 2 more repeats), but wanted to check before I got there. I'm really enjoying this process even though it gets a little hard on my eyes later in the day.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CanadianAngel said:


> I believe KAL means Knit a long as a group to complete a project. I have done this for dishcloths and learned a lot about knitting as that was easy quick project Christmas gifts. I believe this is an excellent way to learn to do a shawl as well a few rows at a time. I am so eager to try one that is just plain till the lace border is knit on. I have to find pattern first and get yarn for project and make sure I have the right needles and stitch markers if needed. ;-) <3


If I may make a suggestion.... There is currently the Ruxton KAL going on - very active. The Ruxton is one of Dee's designs that, IMHO, is a very easy knit, and like this KAL, there is lot's of help, especially Dee's. The Ruxton has a beauty that a plain stockinette or garter stitch shawl with a lace edge can never, ever compete with. Once you complete it, you'd really have something breathtaking, something to be very proud of. When I first laid eyes on that shawl, it was love at first sight!!!

If you feel like it, why don't you check it out. Here's the link to the KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What a pretty shawl on your avatar!


Thank you. It was my first beading project. Also a trial run (using stash yarn) for some yummy lace weight Super Kid Mohair/Silk blend. It ended up too small for my broad shoulders so it resides with my GD (her mother and sister have been eyeing it I'm told).


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I was so busy yesterday reading about Dee's new design that I didn't notice that I didn't get any notices for this KAL. Weird how when traffic is high on a watched thread it gets the attention and the others don't. Noticed that several times here on KP.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I was so busy yesterday reading about Dee's new design that I didn't notice that I didn't get any notices for this KAL. Weird how when traffic is high on a watched thread it gets the attention and the others don't. Noticed that several times here on KP.


I have my email notifications turned off, so I was curious.... is it emails you get whenever a watched topic is commented on? I always just go click on the watched topics at the top of the page here and look at the list to see if there are any new posts. That is always accurate, so I am guessing you are talking about the emails?"


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I get emails because I use my phone and if I go to my topic it always goes to the first page.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I just tried o sneek in a row before starting a busy day... But too hot... Sweaty hands do not make knitting pleasant... About 35 here today... Umoza, you had 36 the other day... Unfortubately for my knitting... We are at the other end of the spectrum... Abot 97ish in farenheit Ad its not summer for another months... Think we are in for a long hottie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...Abot 97ish in farenheit Ad its not summer for another months... Think we are in for a long hottie!


Better you than me. 20° is good enough for me.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You have my deepest sympathy! We had an unusually hot and HUMID summer. Something way out of character for San Diego. I don't ever need to see that kind of weather again!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooo...but ... Just got my knit picks yarn delivery from uk. Hehe.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon,
Please, Please, Please, Can I send you some of our rain to cool you off?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sharon,
> Please, Please, Please, Can I send you some of our rain to cool you off?


Appreciate the sentiment PR... But my brothers are all harvesting their grain crops... So... No thanks... Grain might decide to germinate in the head!!! 
However - Catastrophic fire warnings and wind.... Could get interesting... Might change my mind later. X


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh, I wouldn't want to rain on the grain... just on YOU! ;-)


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I have my email notifications turned off, so I was curious.... is it emails you get whenever a watched topic is commented on? I always just go click on the watched topics at the top of the page here and look at the list to see if there are any new posts. That is always accurate, so I am guessing you are talking about the emails?"


Dee... If a topic s commented on... You get one email... And you don't get repeated emails until you clear or respond to it... 
:?:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee... If a topic s commented on... You get one email... And you don't get repeated emails until you clear or respond to it...
> :?:


Good luck with solving that mystery. I had opened all of the e-mails in connection with the Ruxton KAL and suddenly the reminders just stopped. Poof! I'd gotten side-tracked with a special project and this KAL and hadn't realized what was missing. Five or 6 pages later....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh, I wouldn't want to rain on the grain... just on YOU! ;-)


Well yes please lady, That would be fabulous...


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

For now I will wait till after Christmas to do a Kal . Many items to make before Christmas. One of them will be the HOLDEN SHAWLETTE my very first knit shawl. The pattern is from Revelry. I bought a variegated purple pink and grey to use to make the shawlette. Hoping to share the shawl in the beginning to let you see colors and then as completed for appraisal. If I need help will someone here help me with this Holden pattern and symbols please? Thanks for any help offered. Wont be able to start until later this week.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have done the Holden twice. Just follow the directions and don't try to over think it. RELAX! You will be fine! Umoza


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

ok thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi. I promise to try to get to some lace history stuff by the end of the week if possible. It's been a busy week, so sorry for the delay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I just tried o sneek in a row before starting a busy day... But too hot... Sweaty hands do not make knitting pleasant... About 35 here today... Umoza, you had 36 the other day... Unfortubately for my knitting... We are at the other end of the spectrum... Abot 97ish in farenheit Ad its not summer for another months... Think we are in for a long hottie!


But at least it is only today. Lovely and cool tomorrow with rain.

Sharon I was in helping set up the Handknitters Guild (well thats an exaggeration as I was late due to a migraine-so only ended up dropping in a few things and helping pin them up) at the Craft and Quilt Fair and noticed some beading stalls and thought of you. It is about $15 admission but has all types of things there, plenty of yarns, all crafts, quilts etc. http://www.craftfair.com.au/wp/Adelaide/ 
(I just noticed a Heather Bartsch taking a workshop-any relation? Im assuming bartsch is your surname)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee... If a topic s commented on... You get one email... And you don't get repeated emails until you clear or respond to it...
> :?:


unless you are on one topic for ages and then it keeps sending you emails all the time you have it open! 
I stopped getting emails for this as well- needed to go hunting in my watched topics.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I hope to work through emails after Christmas for return to opportunity to making a shawl.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi. I promise to try to get to some lace history stuff by the end of the week if possible. It's been a busy week, so sorry for the delay.


There is NO hurry for this! It has been a crazy week. I haven't been able to knit on my shawl in days. Hope I remember how to do it!

I had knit so much last week my shoulder "froze". I couldn't move my right arm above my hip....ouch! Yesterday my massage therapist worked it out. I wore my gold/yellow Ashton to my appointment. She ooooed & ahhhhed, fixed my shoulder, then asked me to knit her one! This was after she told me to take it easy for 48 hrs with the knitting!

Dee, as far as knitting her an Ashton: I told her if she paid for the yarn I would knit her a shawl. I just enjoy knitting them so as long as someone buys the yarn I will knit! I don't want to infringe on any rules as far as your shawls are concerned. I see so much on this site about copyright, selling finished products, etc. I was almost afraid to let you know I was knitting her one. I gifted the first red one I made. Just thought I would ask...

Hope everyone's shawls are going well.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> But at least it is only today. Lovely and cool tomorrow with rain.
> 
> Sharon I was in helping set up the Handknitters Guild (well thats an exaggeration as I was late due to a migraine-so only ended up dropping in a few things and helping pin them up) at the Craft and Quilt Fair and noticed some beading stalls and thought of you. It is about $15 admission but has all types of things there, plenty of yarns, all crafts, quilts etc. http://www.craftfair.com.au/wp/Adelaide/
> 
> ...


heather bartsch i think owns a quilting shop in the barrossa, that it where my husbands family originated, but distant relatives now.
Looking forward to next week though...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> heather bartsch i think owns a quilting shop in the barrossa, that it where my husbands family originated, but distant relatives now.
> Looking forward to next week though...


It was a quilting workshop.
I'd better get started again on Edwina hadn't I? Plan to begin again tomorrow, finally got done what I was trying ot do a few days late so now everthing else is running late!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> There is NO hurry for this! It has been a crazy week. I haven't been able to knit on my shawl in days. Hope I remember how to do it!
> 
> I had knit so much last week my shoulder "froze". I couldn't move my right arm above my hip....ouch! Yesterday my massage therapist worked it out. I wore my gold/yellow Ashton to my appointment. She ooooed & ahhhhed, fixed my shoulder, then asked me to knit her one! This was after she told me to take it easy for 48 hrs with the knitting!
> 
> ...


Oh my, that shoulder sounds painful! Sounds like you have a great massage therapist. I don't have a problem with someone buying the yarn and you knitting it up so she can have a shawl of her very own. So go ahead with my blessings! It sounds like she deserves it. :wink:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm now on row 15 of chart 4 (second repeat) of my Elizabeth. I love seeing the patterns emerge. I've made enough mistakes and subsequent rip backs that I now count after every right side row. It seems that no matter how much I think I'm watching the pattern, I knit instead of yo or something else crazy. Here's what is looks like so far. I can't wait to finish and block.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> I'm now on row 15 of chart 4 (second repeat) of my Elizabeth. I love seeing the patterns emerge.


It is looking lovely. It is making me anxious to get started at my own Elizabeth. 
Think that I can get my Edwina done & Elizabeth well on the way before Tristano becomes available?


> I've made enough mistakes and subsequent rip backs that I now count after every right side row.


I do this all of the time. I stop & count mid-way so I won't have to go back a whole row if there's a mistake & I then check that the stitches are right. I also count back the stitch pattern on the purl side row. It slows me down big time but avoids any major problems - which is more frustrating than knitting more slowly than usual.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

karenh said:


> I'm now on row 15 of chart 4 (second repeat) of my Elizabeth. I love seeing the patterns emerge. I've made enough mistakes and subsequent rip backs that I now count after every right side row. It seems that no matter how much I think I'm watching the pattern, I knit instead of yo or something else crazy. Here's what is looks like so far. I can't wait to finish and block.


Karen that is lovely! 
You are not alone with the mistake thing. I am positive I have paid attention only to find out that I have an extra stitch! Back I go, frogging, repeat row!
We are all sisters in this!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the color! It looks great so far


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good ,Karen. Super colour.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do this all of the time. I stop & count mid-way so I won't have to go back a whole row if there's a mistake & I then check that the stitches are right. I also count back the stitch pattern on the purl side row. It slows me down big time but avoids any major problems - which is more frustrating than knitting more slowly than usual.


I count each right side row as well and have taken to putting stitch markers in between each bracketed repeats when doing the right side row and removing them as I do the purl row. It's helping me to make sure I'm doing all the stitches required on the right side rows. Keeping me sane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm now on row 15 of chart 4 (second repeat) of my Elizabeth. I love seeing the patterns emerge. I've made enough mistakes and subsequent rip backs that I now count after every right side row. It seems that no matter how much I think I'm watching the pattern, I knit instead of yo or something else crazy. Here's what is looks like so far. I can't wait to finish and block.


It is looking beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Karen that is lovely!
> You are not alone with the mistake thing. I am positive I have paid attention only to find out that I have an extra stitch! Back I go, frogging, repeat row!
> We are all sisters in this!


We are indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I count each right side row as well and have taken to putting stitch markers in between each bracketed repeats when doing the right side row and removing them as I do the purl row. It's helping me to make sure I'm doing all the stitches required on the right side rows. Keeping me sane!


Thats a good idea- I tend not to use them on lace becuase it seems to move and the markers are in the wrong place but this way it is place for each row, easy to check that it is correct and not in the way when come to the next row.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a good idea- I tend not to use them on lace becuase it seems to move and the markers are in the wrong place but this way it is place for each row, easy to check that it is correct and not in the way when come to the next row.


I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a good idea- I tend not to use them on lace becuase it seems to move and the markers are in the wrong place but this way it is place for each row, easy to check that it is correct and not in the way when come to the next row.


Exactly right. :thumbup:


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

I will have to try markers when I start again. I've had to stop again after only two more rows Chart 3. Guess my mind must be somewhere else this week. Think I'll give it till this weekend and try again. I'm not giving up tho, and will continue to read all these encouraging posts and great tips.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I have read everything over & over but my brain is mush. HELP!!!

I am on chart 4 of Elizabeth. In red it says : 1st repeat rows 1-24.
In black under the word 'chart' it says Rows 1-18:1x
Rows 7-18: 1x
I understand the black directions to equal the 24 rows for the first repeat. Is that correct? Then the 2nd Repeat is just Rows 7-18.

Thanks in advance for any & all help. :roll:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It means do the charts fully once, then do only rows 7-18 once. The chart only has 18 rows, not 24. Umoza


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

It appears to be a typo where it says rows 1-24. Luckily I didn't notice it


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's not on my copy of the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> That's not on my copy of the pattern.


This is what I have on my copy:
On the side, it says "Rows 1-18: 1x"; on the top, in red, it says "1st repeat rows 1-24." There are only 18 rows, though, so I guess that it should be the former.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

karenh said:


> .... Here's what is looks like so far. I can't wait to finish and block.


Oh Wow! I love it. Here I was thinking Elizabeth would look good more subtle colors and here is yours strutting her stuff in RED!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

There isn't anything like that on mine. It just gives the stitch count of 303.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza,
Are you knitting from the e-book? This is on page 5 of the non-e-book.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> It appears to be a typo where it says rows 1-24. Luckily I didn't notice it


Hi. Yes, there appears to be a typo, since there are only 18 rows in that chart.

When I revised the charts last month for that pattern, I added stitch counts for every repeat of every chart, whereas in the older version it only had stitch counts for the last repeat of the chart. (Umoza, that is what you are seeing, just one number at the top of that chart.) So since the previous chart has 24 rows that I had just counted, I must have had "24" on the brain.

I'll write an errata for it on the Ravelry page tomorrow. Luckily, since that chart only has 18 rows, it would not be possible to work 24 rows. Thanks goodness for that at least.

Thanks so much for catching that. Here I was trying to be more helpful and I goofed. Grrrggghhh. So sorry!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I have read everything over & over but my brain is mush. HELP!!!
> 
> I am on chart 4 of Elizabeth. In red it says : 1st repeat rows 1-24.
> In black under the word 'chart' it says Rows 1-18:1x
> ...


Hi there, it looks like the directions,on the eBook version to repeat rows 1-24 on the upper left hand side of the chart is an error. Chart 3 is 24 rows. Chart 4 is 18. 
So knit all 18 rows once, then knit rows 7 to 18 one more time.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I have the original pattern. Working from that because I can mark it up. Ebook is collector's item for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...Here I was trying to be more helpful and I goofed. Grrrggghhh. So sorry!


Totally forgiven since you were working hard to get Tristano ready for us.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

cdninswe said:


> Hi there, it looks like the directions,on the eBook version to repeat rows 1-24 on the upper left hand side of the chart is an error. Chart 3 is 24 rows. Chart 4 is 18.
> So knit all 18 rows once, then knit rows 7 to 18 one more time.


Thanks. I thought I was just not doing the math correctly. 
Thank you to those of you who have eBook. When I read that there was no instruction regarding 24 rows I assumed I had printed out wrong chart!

I can't even imagine writting out such detailed charts and never having a mistake. No harm done. I just waited to hear from you all and or Dee before I continued knitting. The greatest thing about doing any of Dee's patterns is that if one has ANY question whatsoever she always answers. For this I am truly greatful.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I can't even imagine writting out such detailed charts and never having a mistake. No harm done. I just waited to hear from you all and or Dee before I continued knitting. The greatest thing about doing any of Dee's patterns is that if one has ANY question whatsoever she always answers. For this I am truly greatful.


I agree totally. When i look at how intricate these patterns are I'm in awe that someone could write this down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

karenh said:


> I agree totally. When i look at how intricate these patterns are I'm in awe that someone could write this down.


I'm in awe that anyone could even think it out to knit even before writing and/or charting it. It's hard enough to knit with a pattern after all.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm now starting chart 5. My Elizabeth will be more textured than most, because I'm using a light fingering yarn with size 3 (US)needles. I like the way it's working out, but I'll use actual lace yarn when I attempt my Edwina.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm now starting chart 5. My Elizabeth will be more textured than most, because I'm using a light fingering yarn with size 3 (US)needles. I like the way it's working out, but I'll use actual lace yarn when I attempt my Edwina.


It will be interesting to see how much your shawl "blooms" when you block it. It is going to be gorgeous in that red.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> ...It's hard enough to knit with a pattern after all.


We definitely get the easy job


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I have some Posh lace weight in a lavender that I am considering using for the Edwina. How many WIPS can one woman have?


What is WIPS?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Work-In-Progress


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm in awe that anyone could even think it out to knit even before writing and/or charting it. It's hard enough to knit with a pattern after all.


I agree with you 100% on this!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

roed2er said:


> well - setting aside my Ashton (on my 6th repeat of the body chart) and my Nancianne (24th repeat) I sat up WAY too late last night and got my shimmer Eucalyptus wound into a ball. Then this morning, I snuck in an hour of knitting before work; cast on and am up to the second repeat of the second chart. Loving it! Only thing I have done different is to do a garter tab for the start -- I learned that technique on the Alex and have used it ever since. Such a nice neat professional appearance. Debi


What is garter tab?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I just posted this on the Tristano post...regarding the needles I just received.

Well, the Chia Goo Red Lace needles came yesterday and I have been doing some knitting with them...on the Elizabeth I am working on.

My assessment so far is mixed...I absolutely love the cables and the joins are very smooth but I do miss the sharpness of my Addi Lace needles...There is no comparison there. They are not as sharp as the Addi's. So I guess it depends on what is most important...the cable and ease of slipping the stitches or the sharpness and accuracy of the Addi's...

I really haven't decided which I prefer...I need to use these a little longer...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Zraza said:


> What is garter tab?


It is a small square or rectangle of garter stitch upon which the shawl is knit.

Google "garter tab" and there should be some really good examples on u-tube.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Work-In-Progress


Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I just posted this on the Tristano post...regarding the needles I just received.
> 
> Well, the Chia Goo Red Lace needles came yesterday and I have been doing some knitting with them...on the Elizabeth I am working on.
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice the sharpness issue because to me, these ChiaoGoos are pretty darn sharp. I just looked at mine again, and although I don't have an Addi right next to me to compare, I can't imagine needing them to be any sharper! What are you doing with these things that you need it so darn sharp... is it legal??? (Just kidding!) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Edwina is finished apart from the casting off. Now I'm away for a few days at my daughter's so it will be Monday before I can get to that and the blocking. Even having done 1 repeat less of chart 2, this shawl is already big. It will be interesting to see how much it grows. As it happens, I love big shawls - they are so versatile and can be folded to suit different purposes. That is just as well because it is huge!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I didn't even notice the sharpness issue because to me, these ChiaoGoos are pretty darn sharp. I just looked at mine again, and although I don't have an Addi right next to me to compare, I can't imagine needing them to be any sharper! What are you doing with these things that you need it so darn sharp... is it legal??? (Just kidding!) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


All I can say is that my husband listens very carefully when I have my needles in my hands...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> All I can say is that my husband listens very carefully when I have my needles in my hands...


Belly chuckle :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Edwina is finished apart from the casting off. Now I'm away for a few days at my daughter's so it will be Monday before I can get to that and the blocking. Even having done 1 repeat less of chart 2, this shawl is already big. It will be interesting to see how much it grows. As it happens, I love big shawls - they are so versatile and can be folded to suit different purposes. That is just as well because it is huge!!


Wow! You are a speed knitter! Can't wait to see it.
Enjoy your visit with your daughter!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm in awe that anyone could even think it out to knit even before writing and/or charting it. It's hard enough to knit with a pattern after all.


So very true. I have been playing around trying out some other pretty lace patterns.... Man,, give me a Dee pattern, some (all i have tried) are so confusing and hard to follow... One even had just stocking stitch and then a crochet lace boarder.... That i discovered eventually because it took me three goes at reading the jolly thing to workout what was going on....arrgghh. Frustration plus.... Just stick with the master i say !! Thanks again Dee MWAH!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

nanciann said:


> All I can say is that my husband listens very carefully when I have my needles in my hands...


Mine does, too. LOL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Edwina is finished apart from the casting off. Now I'm away for a few days at my daughter's so it will be Monday before I can get to that and the blocking. Even having done 1 repeat less of chart 2, this shawl is already big. It will be interesting to see how much it grows. As it happens, I love big shawls - they are so versatile and can be folded to suit different purposes. That is just as well because it is huge!!


That's great. I'm just beginning the 2nd repeat of chart 3. Still a ways to go, but making progress along with the other WIPs I have going.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Edwina is finished apart from the casting off. Now I'm away for a few days at my daughter's so it will be Monday before I can get to that and the blocking. Even having done 1 repeat less of chart 2, this shawl is already big. It will be interesting to see how much it grows. As it happens, I love big shawls - they are so versatile and can be folded to suit different purposes. That is just as well because it is huge!!


That is AMAZINGLY fast to knit a shawl of that size!!! Did you take sleep breaks??? Wow. Even with just one less repeat of Chart 2, that is still a shawl with over 200 rows, which is a lot of lace! I am impressed!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> All I can say is that my husband listens very carefully when I have my needles in my hands...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When Nan knits.... people listen.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So very true. I have been playing around trying out some other pretty lace patterns.... Man,, give me a Dee pattern, some (all i have tried) are so confusing and hard to follow... One even had just stocking stitch and then a crochet lace boarder.... That i discovered eventually because it took me three goes at reading the jolly thing to workout what was going on....arrgghh. Frustration plus.... Just stick with the master i say !! Thanks again Dee MWAH!


I am blushing! So nice of you to say. MWAH BACK AT YOU!!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Be afraid. Verrry afraid. 


nanciann said:


> All I can say is that my husband listens very carefully when I have my needles in my hands...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh I just had the weirdest thing happen. I was knitting along on my Elizabeth using the Chaioa Goo needles. My Elizabeth is in a deep shade of red that almost mimics the cable. I just knit the CABLE! Don't know how but it got tangled up in the yarn. Only did one stitch, but it's weird. This cable is a lot slacker than the 32". Gonna change needles now.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza
What have you been drinking? Knitting the cable... funny!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

As I was changing the needle the cable came out. Luckily I didn't lose any stitches. Never had that happen. I really don't like changing needles so the sstitches were really packed on. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> As I was changing the needle the cable came out. Luckily I didn't lose any stitches. Never had that happen. I really don't like changing needles so the sstitches were really packed on. I have learned my lesson.


I wish you smooth sailing now


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> As I was changing the needle the cable came out...


Knitting the cable, cable coming out ... you've been having quite a night. Hope you have been able to settle down to some serious knitting since then.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes and just got my beads for Elizabeth and Edwina!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Gotta do the happy dance. Miss Elizabeth is off the needles. Tomorrow to the torture wrack! 

Tristano, here I come!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!!! Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Gotta do the happy dance. Miss Elizabeth is off the needles. Tomorrow to the torture wrack!
> 
> Tristano, here I come!!!


Happy dance for you. 

Chart 7 for me... And before i start i have 491 stitches... Eeep. Gunna be a big mama Edwina !!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes and just got my beads for Elizabeth and Edwina!


I cannot wait to see you embellished shawls. Sparkle on!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes and just got my beads for Elizabeth and Edwina!


I double posted and it will not let me delete... So i might say Umoza... I have never seen or heard of anything like knitting your own cable... The one you are using presently... Quite a performance trickster!!! :lol: :lol: well done for an original move doll... X


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I try!! :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Oh I just had the weirdest thing happen. I was knitting along on my Elizabeth using the Chaioa Goo needles. My Elizabeth is in a deep shade of red that almost mimics the cable. I just knit the CABLE! Don't know how but it got tangled up in the yarn. Only did one stitch, but it's weird. This cable is a lot slacker than the 32". Gonna change needles now.


Just love it!

Got a HiyaHiya needle today for Edwina. Bamboo, she had run out of the sharps and this looked better than the other ones she had so figured I would give them a go. use this size often anyway (in which case why don't I have more then the el cheapos?- oh of course I guess they are sitting in all my sock WIPs) so no great loss if they don't work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Happy dance for you.
> 
> Chart 7 for me... And before i start i have 491 stitches... Eeep. Gunna be a big mama Edwina !!


And my poor little thing is still on chart 2- and only the third of that. And I think the last row was wrong as well. So hoping to get back to it tonight, but may not make it. Must get some done before Thursday!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> And my poor little thing is still on chart 2- and only the third of that. And I think the last row was wrong as well. So hoping to get back to it tonight, but may not make it. Must get some done before Thursday!


More important that you enjoy it, but it will be good to touch and compare...mine s almost impossible to do at night because of its blackness.... Where did you get your hiya needles??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> More important that you enjoy it, but it will be good to touch and compare...mine s almost impossible to do at night because of its blackness.... Where did you get your hiya needles??


Melissa (Stranded in Oz at the Quilt fair). If you join us on the Sunday that is who we are going to see.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Melissa (Stranded in Oz at the Quilt fair). If you join us on the Sunday that is who we are going to see.


Sounds good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Wow! You are a speed knitter! Can't wait to see it.
> Enjoy your visit with your daughter!


Thank you. Such a pleasure to talk knitting with her, and such a joy to play with our grandson.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That is AMAZINGLY fast to knit a shawl of that size!!! Did you take sleep breaks??? Wow. Even with just one less repeat of Chart 2, that is still a shawl with over 200 rows, which is a lot of lace! I am impressed!


It is one of those shawls where you can get into a rhythm and your hands just seem to take over - particularly on the borders so that means fewer mistakes and less time tinking. A big element of that of course is a well written design. Thanks, Dee.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you. Such a pleasure to talk knitting with her, and such a joy to play with our grandson.


Grandsons are fun. I have 2 that live next door. The 3 yr old "visits" often so I get very little knitting done when he shows up! Ahhh, the knitting can wait, I love the hugs & kisses!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Grandsons are fun. I have 2 that live next door. The 3 yr old "visits" often so I get very little knitting done when he shows up! Ahhh, the knitting can wait, I love the hugs & kisses!


Our little man is 3 too. His brother is due in March. They live 2 hours away and I do miss them all. On the other hand when we do see them it is extra special and we get such a welcome. It would be great if they lived next door though. He has just been admiring the knitting I have done for "his" baby.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Gotta do the happy dance. Miss Elizabeth is off the needles. ...


Good for you 
My happy dance will have to wait a couple of days. I'm at row 15 of chart 7 but I probably won't get any knitting done until Monday - I am just about to hit the road to officiate at a swim meet that is on all weekend. Depending on how late I'm back Sunday evening, however, I might pull an all-nighter to be sure that I'm ready for Tristano.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Gotta do the happy dance. Miss Elizabeth is off the needles. Tomorrow to the torture wrack!
> 
> Tristano, here I come!!!


That is great! Can't wait to see it.

I'm now halfway through the 2nd repeat of chart 3 of my Edwina. A little more progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Chart 7 for me... And before i start i have 491 stitches... Eeep. Gunna be a big mama Edwina !!


Whew! Takes forever to do those rows with that many stitches. I am up to 471.
Be careful with those first few rows of chart 7. I found them to be very tricky. I was knitting for about 4 hours the other night & only got 3 rows done. With that fine, dark yarn, it will be even more of a challenge. 
Good luck ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm now halfway through the 2nd repeat of chart 3. A little more progress.


Way to go!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go!


I'm trying to do at least a little bit on it each day. It's coming along.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whew! Takes forever to do those rows with that many stitches. I am up to 471.
> Be careful with those first few rows of chart 7. I found them to be very tricky. I was knitting for about 4 hours the other night & only got 3 rows done. With that fine, dark yarn, it will be even more of a challenge.
> Good luck ;-)


Chart 7 is going well for me... The last few of 6 were my .test!!?... Good to be doing it with mates....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good for you
> My happy dance will have to wait a couple of days. I'm at row 15 of chart 7 but I probably won't get any knitting done until Monday - I am just about to hit the road to officiate at a swim meet that is on all weekend. Depending on how late I'm back Sunday evening, however, I might pull an all-nighter to be sure that I'm ready for Tristano.


Goodness.... What fun.... You would be up all day for me!! Better not do too much of this yacking or no knitting will happen!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am really lagging behind but not giving up. I have only completed two of chart 2 of Edwina, but hope to at least finish chart 2 and get some of chart 3 done this weekend. I would really like to retire and just knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am really lagging behind but not giving up. I have only completed two of chart 2 of Edwina, but hope to at least finish chart 2 and get some of chart 3 done this weekend. I would really like to retire and just knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's not a race! It's about enjoying the journey.... Oh! and having a beautiful lace shawl at the end of the trip.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am really lagging behind but not giving up. I have only completed two of chart 2 of Edwina, but hope to at least finish chart 2 and get some of chart 3 done this weekend. I would really like to retire and just knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're not alone. I'm on the beginning of chart 3 and keep goofing up. I am not giving up either, but found I had to knit on my daughter's sweater for a mental break. It's good to have so many people encouraging us.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pendrgn said:


> You're not alone. I'm on the beginning of chart 3 and keep goofing up. I am not giving up either, but found I had to knit on my daughter's sweater for a mental break. It's good to have so many people encouraging us.


I agree. These lace knitters are a wonderful and talented group. I am learning so much from them

THANK YOU LACE KNITTERS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It's not a race! It's about enjoying the journey.... Oh! and having a beautiful lace shawl at the end of the trip.


Thank goodness for that!  I'm really enjoying the journey. Can't wait, though, to finish this one and begin another. Probably Dee's Tristano. I think it will be at least a couple of weeks, though, before I'm finished with my Edwina.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Knitting a lace shawl is an amazing process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I finding that out.  And really am enjoying it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am really lagging behind but not giving up. I have only completed two of chart 2 of Edwina, but hope to at least finish chart 2 and get some of chart 3 done this weekend. I would really like to retire and just knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Im there with you on chart 2, will be working on mine tomorrow, just too tired after eorking in the week to concentrate on lace so weekends only here so far


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Im there with you on chart 2, will be working on mine tomorrow, just too tired after eorking in the week to concentrate on lace so weekends only here so far


At least we are not alone, we have each other :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I can relate to being too tired to really concentrate on the fine lacy stitches. I work about 6 hours a day and come home to transcribing I do in the evenings. Not a whole lot of time left for knitting but I do find some time because I love it so much. It has been a part of my life since I made my first pair of socks in 1954. Maybe we can both get some done this weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> At least we are not alone, we have each other :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I can relate to being too tired to really concentrate on the fine lacy stitches. I work about 6 hours a day and come home to transcribing I do in the evenings. Not a whole lot of time left for knitting but I do find some time because I love it so much. It has been a part of my life since I made my first pair of socks in 1954. Maybe we can both get some done this weekend.


And I'm still on chart 2 as well. Not picked it up yet and it is 2.30 Saturday here. Haven't got off KP- and while I have made good progress on a scarf KP and Edwina do not mix at all.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

darowil said:


> And I'm still on chart 2 as well. Not picked it up yet and it is 2.30 Saturday here. Haven't got off KP- and while I have made good progress on a scarf KP and Edwina do not mix at all.


Looks like I am in good company. I thought I was probably the only one still in the early stages but seems like there are more of us. I hope I can at least get chart 2 finished before the weekend is over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Looks like I am in good company. I thought I was probably the only one still in the early stages but seems like there are more of us. I hope I can at least get chart 2 finished before the weekend is over.


well I've developed a migraine- and while I am up to computer, reading and knitting a simple scarf I think I would be asking for trouble (with either my head, Edwina or my sanity) to attempt any tonight.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I've developed a migraine- and while I am up to computer, reading and knitting a simple scarf I think I would be asking for trouble (with either my head, Edwina or my sanity) to attempt any tonight.


So sorry that you suffer those monster head aches.. Feel better soon


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

How do you all keep track of where your life lines are? If you have to frog back to one how do you know its repeat 3 of chart 4 line 17 or whatever?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok another probably silly question, I finally made it all the way through chart 2 the first time. Do I now knit line 1 all the way across and then start in the blue area for additional stitches or do I knit the blue area repeatedly until 4 stitches left and then finish row 1? For some reason my brain just isnt processing which way to do this. I think the second way is correct?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I too am knitting the Edwina, and I also just started the first repeat of Chart 3. I am a slow knitter, so it is slow going. I am getting better at reading chart 3, so I know things line up, but it is not as easy for me to read as some patterns have been. I am practicing patience, and knowing when to put it down for the night.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> How do you all keep track of where your life lines are? If you have to frog back to one how do you know its repeat 3 of chart 4 line 17 or whatever?


Not sure about others but I think they either mark it on their pattern or, like me, on chart two I run one on the last row (purl row) of the chart. When I get to the longer charts I will do more than one lifeline in each chart. Just remember to run it through a purl row. much easier to put back on the needles. I have used lifelines in my Nancianne and some lace scarves I made earlier this year.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

darowil said:


> well I've developed a migraine- and while I am up to computer, reading and knitting a simple scarf I think I would be asking for trouble (with either my head, Edwina or my sanity) to attempt any tonight.


I am so sorry about your migraine. I can feel your pain. I suffered migraines from my mid twenties and they just gradually went away when I was in my mid fifties. Not sure why they went away but I haven't had a migraine in many years but still remember the pain and sitting in a recliner all night because I couldn't lie down. I will pray for your swift recovery. God Bless.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok another probably silly question, I finally made it all the way through chart 2 the first time. Do I now knit line 1 all the way across and then start in the blue area for additional stitches or do I knit the blue area repeated until 4 stitches left and then finish row 1? For some reason my brain just isnt processing which way to do this. I think the second way is correct?


Hi. For the second repeat, once you have to start working additional blue shaded pattern repeats, you work the white stitches to the right of the chart, then work the blue shaded stitches across the row until just enough stitches remain to finish the white stitches to the left of them. Then of course you do that again for the second half of the shawl.

If you look at the written instructions on page 6 for chart 2, you can see that you work that blue shaded section 3x in a row for the first repeat of Chart 2. Then with each subsequent repeat, you work it 2 more times per side.

Does that make sense?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I agree. These lace knitters are a wonderful and talented group. I am learning so much from them
> 
> THANK YOU LACE KNITTERS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome.... but you are now a lace knitter too, don't forget!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Ok another probably silly question, I finally made it all the way through chart 2 the first time. Do I now knit line 1 all the way across and then start in the blue area for additional stitches or do I knit the blue area repeatedly until 4 stitches left and then finish row 1? For some reason my brain just isnt processing which way to do this. I think the second way is correct?


On chart 2 you work the first white section of the chart then repeat the blue section as many times as needed until you have just enough stitches left to work the last white section before the center stitch. Work the center stitch and then repeat on the last half of the row. Hope this makes sense. Maybe others will come on and explain it better.

oops. It looks like Dee beat me to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> How do you all keep track of where your life lines are? If you have to frog back to one how do you know its repeat 3 of chart 4 line 17 or whatever?


I think a lot of folks put them at the end of each chart repeat when working the last purl back row of that chart repeat. I don't use them myself, but I believe that is what most people do.

And then you can take notes, maybe labeling them lifeline #1, #2, etc., from the beginning and noting exactly where that lifeline was put.

I know a lot of folks put notes on the pattern itself, but I keep a small notebook that I put notes about everything I knit. I started doing that when I began knitting lace shawls. I make little notes to myself about this and that, reminding myself to maybe pull a yarnover tighter next to a certain type of decrease, just little things that I notice as I knit different projects. I keep track of how much yarn I used, what it weighed at the beginning and the end, how many rows the project was, and what not, so I can refer back to it in the future for a similar project. I make notes about the yarn itself, really anything that I want to remember... and even just the act of writing something down cements it in one's brain I find. It becomes your own little personalized reference book. I've got a bunch of those notebooks by now!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

A quick note: LACE IS NOT A RACE!!!!!!!

That is all. :wink:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think a lot of folks put them at the end of each chart repeat when working the last purl back row of that chart repeat. I don't use them myself, but I believe that is what most people do.
> 
> And then you can take notes, maybe labeling them lifeline #1, #2, etc., from the beginning and noting exactly where that lifeline was put.
> 
> I know a lot of folks put notes on the pattern itself, but I keep a small notebook that I put notes about everything I knit. I started doing that when I began knitting lace shawls. I make little notes to myself about this and that, reminding myself to maybe pull a yarnover tighter next to a certain type of decrease, just little things that I notice as I knit different projects. I keep track of how much yarn I used, what it weighed at the beginning and the end, how many rows the project was, and what not, so I can refer back to it in the future for a similar project. I make notes about the yarn itself, really anything that I want to remember... and even just the act of writing something down cements it in one's brain I find. It becomes your own little personalized reference book. I've got a bunch of those notebooks by now!


What a great idea about creating a personalized reference book!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You know what! After all of the shawls I've knitted, I still get excited about having the same amount of stitches as the white area in the chart has when I reach the end of a row. 


Happy knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am really lagging behind but not giving up. I have only completed two of chart 2 of Edwina, but hope to at least finish chart 2 and get some of chart 3 done this weekend. I would really like to retire and just knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are not the only slow poke. I just finished chart 3. Now I'm going to have to figure out if I have enough yarn to do the 4th repeat, or go on to the border. Already, it looks like it will block fairly large. I may only knit three repeats anyway. I'll just have to think about it.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep knitting, beading and polymer clay journals. Journaling is absolutely the BEST thing that I learned in junior high back during the age of dinosaurs! It helps me so much as I can be working on one project and get a design in my head and immediately write or draw it. That's how I spend my New Year's eve. I go through my journals and determine what I will carry on and what to file away for reference. I have two large filing cabinets full.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

When I first started knitting lace and learned about lifelines, I put them in about every six rows and at the end of a chart repeat... also after a particularly difficult row (for me). I just didn't want to have to rip back any farther than I absolutely had to, and I ripped back a lot! That was on the Ashton when Dee first published it. I write on my patterns, and always put a red "LL" next to the row where I put each lifeline, and always in a purl row.

IMHO, and this has been my experience, that after a few shawls, it all gets a lot easier and your confidence builds until you get to the point that you find stitch markers irritating, lifelines a bother, and you are able to fix mistakes a row or two back from where you are without frogging. My sense of concentration sure has improved! :-D

eta: Using a notebook instead of the pattern for notes sure is more organized!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh what another beauty!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Rosalie, another stunnning shawl! It's flawless. April likes your shawls, and just wanted a closer look..... Afterall, she's modeled them in the past.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Rosalie, your Elizabeth is just gorgeous....It reminds me what this mess I am knitting will look like (I Hope) when I finish...I am just finishing the last few rows of chart 5...In this slate color, I am taking a bit more time...hard for me to see...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank ewe ladies! 

When I was blocking it, the yarn took on an iridescent look. I was so hoping I could capture that "glow" but the lighting we have this morning is refusing to cooperate. Good lighting or not, I love this pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love your Elizabeth, Pacific Rose. Beautiful workmanship as always. :-D


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and I love the color!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thank ewe ladies!
> 
> When I was blocking it, the yarn took on an iridescent look. I was so hoping I could capture that "glow" but the lighting we have this morning is refusing to cooperate. Good lighting or not, I love this pattern.


No, thank EWE for knitting up yet another exquisite Elizabeth. You always knit such stunning versions of my patterns. That gorgeous Elizabeth that is the lilac colored one featured on my Ravelry design page is amazing also. I rarely put photos other than my own on my Ravelry designer pages, but I had to make an exception for that one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Your Elizabeth is stunning! And your furry friends are adorable.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You know what! After all of the shawls I've knitted, I still get excited about having the same amount of stitches as the white area in the chart has when I reach the end of a row.
> 
> Happy knitting!


You're not alone! I've been known to yell for joy when it comes out right.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I had to laugh, I feel exactly the same way


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Oh my, what an inspiration you are. I get excited every time I see one of these beautiful Dee shawls posted. Your Elizabeth is exquisite. I love your friends in the first photo. Beautiful scenery also. Oregon is a beautiful state. All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I just finished the 3rd repeat of Edwina's Chart 3. Knowing I could possibly not have enough yarn to do 4 repeats, I weighed the yarn, counted rows, and went to the Shawl Percentage Calculator. 

Bad news! I don't have quite enough to finish with just the 3rd repeat done. So, I'm going to continue to knit through the border, and at the end of the 6th repeat, I'll weigh the yarn that's left and recalculate. 

This is not the first time this has happened to me. One time, I had about 40-41 stitches left, and was able to get a few ounces of yarn that blended in real well to finish. The second time, I was able to find yarn that blended real well to do the entire bind off. I don't know if I'll be so lucky this time. :?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi. For the second repeat, once you have to start working additional blue shaded pattern repeats, you work the white stitches to the right of the chart, then work the blue shaded stitches across the row until just enough stitches remain to finish the white stitches to the left of them. Then of course you do that again for the second half of the shawl.
> 
> If you look at the written instructions on page 6 for chart 2, you can see that you work that blue shaded section 3x in a row for the first repeat of Chart 2. Then with each subsequent repeat, you work it 2 more times per side.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes it does, and thats what I thought just started second guessing myself, thanks!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> A quick note: LACE IS NOT A RACE!!!!!!!
> 
> That is all. :wink:


Lol thank goodness! I love the process


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I just finished the 3rd repeat of Edwina's Chart 3. Knowing I could possibly not have enough yarn to do 4 repeats, I weighed the yarn, counted rows, and went to the Shawl Percentage Calculator.
> 
> Bad news! I don't have quite enough to finish with just the 3rd repeat done. So, I'm going to continue to knit through the border, and at the end of the 6th repeat, I'll weigh the yarn that's left and recalculate.
> 
> This is not the first time this has happened to me. One time, I had about 40-41 stitches left, and was able to get a few ounces of yarn that blended in real well to finish. The second time, I was able to find yarn that blended real well to do the entire bind off. I don't know if I'll be so lucky this time. :?


Oh No!!! I always thought knitting was an adventure, but CathyAnn, you take it to extremes! Here's hoping that somehow there's enough yarn to make it work.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Beautiful!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> How do you all keep track of where your life lines are? If you have to frog back to one how do you know its repeat 3 of chart 4 line 17 or whatever?


Yep either mark it on the graph or write it down.... I put one at every purl row and only leave in the ones at the end of the chart repeats... Mae sense??


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:
 

> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Oh my Giddy Aunt...... Wow........what a beautiful thing xxxx and a big shawly hug....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oh my Giddy Aunt...... Wow........what a beautiful thing xxxx and a big shawly hug....


Thank you.

It only took 80 grams of yarn... it is only a hint of a hug.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


At least they were nice distractions. Your ELizabeth looks wonderful- and a lovely way to display it.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It only took 80 grams of yarn... it is only a hint of a hug.


Perhaps like a hug from and angel...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

A very silky angel. The yarn is 50/50 wool/silk and is soooo soft.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> A very silky angel. The yarn is 50/50 wool/silk and is soooo soft.


Sounds delish,!?, What is the yarn named-branded??


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's from Neighborhood Fiber Company. The colorway is Lauraville... so luscious.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Started late because my choice of yarn was too light grey and must have been a cobweb weight, lace is hard enough for me. I bought Knitpicks gloss in the Fiesta color. So far so good. Starting chart 2 using size 3 needles for Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a very overcast morning here. I was out TRYING to get pictures of my Elizabeth, but had some distractions.


Oh how gorgeous!! Your distractions are pretty too but not quite the same way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well made progress today- now half way through the 5th repeat of chart 2. Yeah. Now to decide how many I need- Sharon how many repeats did you do of chart 2? and how does that seem to be going. I will look further Thursday, but hope to get a bit more done between then and now thought may not. But will do 2 more anymore.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well made progress today- now half way through the 5th repeat of chart 2. Yeah. Now to decide how many I need- Sharon how many repeats did you do of chart 2? and how does that seem to be going. I will look further Thursday, but hope to get a bit more done between then and now thought may not. But will do 2 more anymore.


I did 7 of two.... Seems like it will be a very good sized shawl as i expect that it will open up a great deal on blocking. Will bring it Thursday. Half way through chart 7... The pattern rows are taking me about an hour each now... Good fun though..
Glad your hopping into it...enjoy x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Sharon. That gives me a guide. And won't get further than that as the beginning of the week is my busiest time.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> A very silky angel. The yarn is 50/50 wool/silk and is soooo soft.


I have been away from my computer & knitting for a few days. I log onto KP and see there are several pages more to this thread than when I last checked in. What a wonderful surprise to see your incredibly beautiful shawl! I am inspired! Of course, my favorite pic is the sheep. I do adore the wooly creatures!

I feel as though I am moving at a snails pace. Today I have to be away from my knitting...again! Oh well, maybe tomorrow I can finally find some quiet time to bond with Elizabeth again!

Seeing your shawl has made my morning!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Elizabeth is a patient, understanding gal. She knows she is worth the wait.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Rosalie, your Elizabeth is beautiful &, as usual, your original displays & your four-legged friends make your creations that much more interesting 

I have one row left on my Edwina & then the cast off. I am hoping to achieve that this evening but I just got home from a 3 1/2 hour drive & a weekend of reffing at a swim meet. I am not sure if I will be able to focus on anything this evening :-(


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Why do I have this image of you knitting with a whistle in your mouth?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Why do I have this image of you knitting with a whistle in your mouth?


Well, I would do it if I could get away with it. During 800m & 1500m freestyle races, you could use a bit of something to keep you going. You can only admire the kids' style & endurance fo so long...
I have knit while doing corridor duty at school - & during staff meetings, for sure.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I just finished the 3rd repeat of Edwina's Chart 3. Knowing I could possibly not have enough yarn to do 4 repeats, I weighed the yarn, counted rows, and went to the Shawl Percentage Calculator.
> 
> Bad news! I don't have quite enough to finish with just the 3rd repeat done. So, I'm going to continue to knit through the border, and at the end of the 6th repeat, I'll weigh the yarn that's left and recalculate.
> 
> This is not the first time this has happened to me. One time, I had about 40-41 stitches left, and was able to get a few ounces of yarn that blended in real well to finish. The second time, I was able to find yarn that blended real well to do the entire bind off. I don't know if I'll be so lucky this time. :?


I just saw this. How much yarn are you working with??? Keep in mind that if you are say, 5% off, you might still have enough to finish. That calculator really does get more accurate and the amount needed to finish seems to get less as you get closer to the end. I'll help you come up with a way to shorten the border nicely if it comes to that. We'll figure something out, okay???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well made progress today- now half way through the 5th repeat of chart 2. Yeah. Now to decide how many I need- Sharon how many repeats did you do of chart 2? and how does that seem to be going. I will look further Thursday, but hope to get a bit more done between then and now thought may not. But will do 2 more anymore.


Keep in mind that it is a 6 foot long shawl in lace weight at the pattern size. How big do you want it???


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Keep in mind that it is a 6 foot long shawl in lace weight at the pattern size. How big do you want it???


No idea! Asking Sharon about hers because we are both doing cobweb weight. Us mad Adelaideians. And she has made much more progress than me so when we compare Edwinas on Thursday I can get an idea of the size I want then!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

COBWEB!!! Is there something in Adelaiide's water, or what? It is wonderful that you can actually visit and compare your knitting.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> COBWEB!!! Is there something in Adelaiide's water, or what? It is wonderful that you can actually visit and compare your knitting.


I agree with Rosalie! I bought some cobweb a couple of months ago, and am convinced I was out of my mind, i.e., INSANE!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Insane? But don't bring out the white straight jackets until those shawls are done so the rest of us can see pictures of them!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I just saw this. How much yarn are you working with??? Keep in mind that if you are say, 5% off, you might still have enough to finish. That calculator really does get more accurate and the amount needed to finish seems to get less as you get closer to the end. I'll help you come up with a way to shorten the border nicely if it comes to that. We'll figure something out, okay???


Thank you, Dee. I'm using Handsome Fiber's Hester Prynne Laceweight. I started out with 100 grams, 875 yards. I knew it was iffy in the yardage, but, being an eternal optimist, I'm using this gorgeous yarn anyway.

I'm finishing Chart 4 this evening, and will weigh the yarn to see where I am. I'll let you know.

eta: I've finished row 8 of Chart 4, and recalculated the weight and number of rows, and I think I'll have enough to finish with room to spare. Should I run short, I'll let you know.

Gee whiz! I'm giving myself more gray hair. :roll:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone on this thread told me I was going to go nuts when I started reading Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting. Well I have! The Unst shawl is now on my bucket list for 2015. 2014's spot has already been taken with the Noveau Beaded Capelet. Going to do that one in Jaggerspun and just got the last of the 150gms of size 8 beads. For those who want to add beads to lace, Chiao Goo has the BEST size 14/.08mm crochet hook. The handle is ergonomic and the head is just right for picking up smaller beads and crystals.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You were warned!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Would you believe I actually spent two hours in my stash so I could find some cobweb yarn I bought last year? Once I finished that first swatch I was a gonner! I am glad I will have the Tristano to keep me sane! Can't hardly wait!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I got a second wind & managed to finish knitting my Edwina.
Dee had warned me that I might not have enough yarn in my 2 skeins of Knit Picks Shimmer & suggested that I do one less rep of chart 3. I wanted the shawl to be as intended so decided to carry on with the four reps. The second skein got me to within 108 stitches from the last row! Luckily I had ordered another skein - of which I used all of 2g to finish off.
I hope to post a pic of my blob* in the morning.

* not meaning any disrespect to Edwina


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got a second wind & managed to finish knitting my Edwina.
> Dee had warned me that I might not have enough yarn in my 2 skeins of Knit Picks Shimmer & suggested that I do one less rep of chart 3. I wanted the shawl to be as intended so decided to carry on with the four reps. The second skein got me to within 108 stitches from the last row! Luckily I had ordered another skein - of which I used all of 2g to finish off.
> I hope to post a pic of my blob* in the morning.
> 
> * not meaning any disrespect to Edwina


That's great! Can't wait to see it. I'm about halfway through my third repeat of chart 3 of my Edwina. Slow progress but it's continuing forward.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> COBWEB!!! Is there something in Adelaiide's water, or what? It is wonderful that you can actually visit and compare your knitting.


Must be I think- as we haven't yet met it can't be that so must be the water or air.
I'm enjoying working with it and now that the pattern is sorted out in my head easy to do as well- well until I move onto the next chart and need to reset my thinking.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got a second wind & managed to finish knitting my Edwina......


Congratulations.... Can hardly wait to see her!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Well... What a shocker.... I have had all afternoon... 6 hours. And guess what - I have completed ONE row..... I sure did spend lots of time in the lilly pond..... Phew.... 

Waiting to see what you all have !!! Soon ....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I agree with Rosalie! I bought some cobweb a couple of months ago, and am convinced I was out of my mind, i.e., INSANE!


Your all welcome on the funny farm. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Insane? But don't bring out the white straight jackets until those shawls are done so the rest of us can see pictures of them!!!


Maybe some chemical or pharmaceutical restraint would be in order.??.... Either for us or our long suffering loved ones


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So true for both!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to disagree, you are not insane to use cobweb. Yes it is fine and can be fiddly but the results are soooo beautiful that it is well worth it. And really using cobweb is not so very different from lacewieght - it is so light in your hands. I find I can knit longer using lace and cobweb than with heavier yarns and I really struggle with chunky. Aran I can manage in short bursts before I switch back to something airy fairy again. I'm really looking forward to seeing all your shawls but especially the cobwebs.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I like "airy fairy". Cute!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I like "airy fairy". Cute!


Do you get fed up with knitting practical things - however nice the yarn and pattern are? I NEED something frivolous and just pretty to make - hence the airy fairy. My 3 year old grandson thinks I am knitting spider webs and loves when I hold a shawl up for him to peek through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Do you get fed up with knitting practical things - however nice the yarn and pattern are? I NEED something frivolous and just pretty to make - hence the airy fairy. My 3 year old grandson thinks I am knitting spider webs and loves when I hold a shawl up for him to peek through.


When I told DH that the weight is cobweb he said spider webs. And then suggested that I should keep Redback spiders in a drawer in my room so I can knit the webs. As I hate spiders and these are poisonous spiders his suggestion was not taken up (those being the only 2 reasons of course).

And let me say that I have no purpose for this shawl or any of the others I have planned (or my Ashton still awaiting blocking). Most definitely frivolous and nice to make in my case. This is part of the reason why I do not use expensive yarns as they may never be used! Or I just might start wearing them.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Do you get fed up with knitting practical things - however nice the yarn and pattern are? I NEED something frivolous and just pretty to make - hence the airy fairy. My 3 year old grandson thinks I am knitting spider webs and loves when I hold a shawl up for him to peek through.


Funny you should say this. I have a pair of mittens that I HAVE to get done for a cousin. She is going to Dublin for Christmas and I promised a hat & mittens. The hat is done and I started the mittens last week. Everytime I pick up those mittens they seem so boring and clunky compared to the shawl! No YO's, no ssk's, no pretty patterns! Oh my, I just do not want to knit mittens! 
Well, a promise is a promise so I will try to ignore Miss Elizabeth in the evening when my eyes are crossed & knit those stinkin' mittens!

Will I ever want to knit anything but shawls again...


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't imagine cobweb yarn. I see if offered and think "who would be brave enough for cobweb!" The Edwina is my second lace weight shawl, and it is challenging enough. The hardest part for me is reading the stitches I have just completed- so hard for me to tell if I did a knit, or knit 2 together, etc. Luckily there seems to be a spot on each row that I can read what is below and sigh and say, OK, this is where I should be. I am just starting my second repeat of chart 3.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

And let me say that I have no purpose for this shawl or any of the others I have planned (or my Ashton still awaiting blocking). Most definitely frivolous and nice to make in my case. This is part of the reason why I do not use expensive yarns as they may never be used! Or I just might start wearing them.[/quote]

I think you must start wearing them, if only to wrap around your shoulders while knitting. I've just been out to do the weekly shop with a cashmere and silk Laminaria folded and wrapped sort of cowl style tucked inside my coat - feels a bit decadent but lovely and warm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I can't imagine cobweb yarn. I see if offered and think "who would be brave enough for cobweb!" The Edwina is my second lace weight shawl, and it is challenging enough. The hardest part for me is reading the stitches I have just completed- so hard for me to tell if I did a knit, or knit 2 together, etc. Luckily there seems to be a spot on each row that I can read what is below and sigh and say, OK, this is where I should be. I am just starting my second repeat of chart 3.


One of the reasons I love adding beads is that it helps me keep track of where I am. They act like little punctuation marks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen
Will I ever want to knit anything but shawls again...[/quote said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Pretty colours, lovely yarns, intricate patterns. What's not to love?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...Will I ever want to knit anything but shawls again...


I know what you mean!
I started knitting shawls in June & since then I begrudge any knitting time spent on anything else. There are so many interesting patterns (even if you just stick to Dee's) & so many variations to be created by using different fibres, different weights, different colours...
I had decided that I wold crochet an afghan for my husband for Christmas so I took out the yarn to start it & it has been sitting there in the basket for the past couple of months. I keep saying that I will start it when I finish _*this*_ shawl & then before I know it another shawl has crept onto my needles.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

After I finished Elizabeth, who is knitted from half silk, half wool lace weight, I picked up a WIP that is fingering. It feels sooo clumbsy. I'm reminded that the Ruxton I made with worsted weight left me feeling like I'd been in a wrestling match. 

I'm wondering if a couple "Shawlettes," who will remain nameless (LOL) aren't infecting the rest of us with a cobweb bug... Thanks to all of you, I may just have to try the stuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I'm wondering if a couple "Shawlettes," who will remain nameless (LOL) aren't infecting the rest of us with a cobweb bug... Thanks to all of you, I may just have to try the stuff.


I inadvertently bought some very fine Ice yarn - the labelling isn't always consistent & I didn't know how to interpret the yards per gram at that point. Perhaps I might join in with one of those cobweb projects. I did really enjoy knitting with the lace weight once I got used to reading it.
It will probably have to wait until after Christmas though - I just realized that it is only 6 weeks away & I have to start preparing the house. (Cleaning is the worst part.) That will cut into my knitting big time. I go a little overboard with the decorating so it takes me weeks to complete it. 
So... Christmas decorating starts tomorrow...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> After I finished Elizabeth, who is knitted from half silk, half wool lace weight, I picked up a WIP that is fingering. It feels sooo clumbsy. I'm reminded that the Ruxton I made with worsted weight left me feeling like I'd been in a wrestling match.
> 
> I'm wondering if a couple "Shawlettes," who will remain nameless (LOL) aren't infecting the rest of us with a cobweb bug... Thanks to all of you, I may just have to try the stuff.


Well its only a size down from lace weight.
I must admit to having at times used a maginfying light to help me see what I am doing- but not too often. And I figure if looking closely I can't work out the mistake than others won't be able to see it. So for example when I realised that I been leaving the garter stick border off some rows and peered closly under the magnifier to work out that yes I had started with it and then stopped it no one else would know. (well of course now everyone who reads this). And that if I went back to doing it correctly it shouldn't misbehave on me so I left it.
Last night before heading to bed I sat there wondering wht to do next (says me still on chart 2 of Edwina) in cobweb so I can use a different size needle and decide which I like best. Maybe I could do another Edwina and do a real comparison of size etc as well. And if I do it at the same time I will only need to sort out each chart once! But then again there are so many ones to do (and that is just Dee's) that it seems a waste to do the same one again.
Don't think I should be writing this at 3am- I start to ramble.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ramble? You sound "sort-of" sane to me... and it's after 9:30 AM here. 

If this Elizabeth, who was done in lace weight, is this glorious, I can hardly imagine what your Edwina is going to look like in cobweb. Will there be anything to her? What is really amazing is how warm these gossamer-mist-like things really are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Ramble? You sound "sort-of" sane to me... and it's after 9:30 AM here.
> 
> If this Elizabeth, who was done in lace weight, is this glorious, I can hardly imagine what your Edwina is going to look like in cobweb. Will there be anything to her? What is really amazing is how warm these gossamer-mist-like things really are.


Well mines a long way from being done- but Sharon's sounds like it doing well so her's may be on view soon. If I was doing lace weight I would be about to start chart 3.
If I start wearing the shawls I will get a lovely good yarn for one which will great- but won't spend that money unless it will get worn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


lovely!! cant wait to see her blocked out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


She looks good- and shows me just how far I still have to go!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks good unblocked - going to be stunning blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Pup lover, darowil, umozabeads & linda09.
I didn't get around to blocking it today. Hopefully tomorrow morning.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is gona be gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in here to say that anyone who has knitted with Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18 50/50 Merino/Silk, has already knit with cobweb weight yarn.
Jamieson and Smith's cobweb is 2/14 which is then a bit heavier than the Zephyr. Just saying.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo! I've got a lot of Zephyr. Love the feeling of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is gona be gorgeous!!!!!


Thanks. The colourway is really nice.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When that thing blooms... It is going to be jaw dropping!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got a second wind & managed to finish knitting my Edwina.
> Dee had warned me that I might not have enough yarn in my 2 skeins of Knit Picks Shimmer & suggested that I do one less rep of chart 3. I wanted the shawl to be as intended so decided to carry on with the four reps. The second skein got me to within 108 stitches from the last row! Luckily I had ordered another skein - of which I used all of 2g to finish off.
> I hope to post a pic of my blob* in the morning.
> 
> * not meaning any disrespect to Edwina


WTG! I look forward to seeing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I inadvertently bought some very fine Ice yarn - the labelling isn't always consistent & I didn't know how to interpret the yards per gram at that point. Perhaps I might join in with one of those cobweb projects. I did really enjoy knitting with the lace weight once I got used to reading it.
> It will probably have to wait until after Christmas though - I just realized that it is only 6 weeks away & I have to start preparing the house. (Cleaning is the worst part.) That will cut into my knitting big time. I go a little overboard with the decorating so it takes me weeks to complete it.
> So... Christmas decorating starts tomorrow...


Me too...decorating that is! I always say Christmas throws up all over my house! I will start on Saturday. The outside lights were put up last week on a warm day...
I still plan knitting in between the Holiday entertaining. It is my down time.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> Ramble? You sound "sort-of" sane to me... and it's after 9:30 AM here.
> 
> If this Elizabeth, who was done in lace weight, is this glorious, I can hardly imagine what your Edwina is going to look like in cobweb. Will there be anything to her? What is really amazing is how warm these gossamer-mist-like things really are.


They are warm. Yesterday I wore my fingering weight Ashton to a family party. I was outside in a cold drizzle with only my shawl on. Someone said, there is no way that thing is warm, to me. WRONG! I was toasty & dry. There is nothing like wool. Even lacey wool!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


Oh my, I am in love...again!
That is incredible!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I am sad! and a bit frustrated.

A friend asked me to make a stole out of the lavender Stardust that Red Heart made. I went to get the yarn at our local Fred Meyer today. Where it and other fingering/sock yarn had been displayed has been taken over by some worsted weight stuff. Now, the only place I can buy fingering/sock yarn is at the local yarn shop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Oh my, I am in love...again!
> That is incredible!


Thanks


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


She's looking beautiful so far! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> She looks good- and shows me just how far I still have to go!


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I am sad! and a bit frustrated.
> 
> A friend asked me to make a stole out of the lavender Stardust that Red Heart made. I went to get the yarn at our local Fred Meyer today. Where it and other fingering/sock yarn had been displayed has been taken over by some worsted weight stuff. Now, the only place I can buy fingering/sock yarn is at the local yarn shop.


That is sad.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't you just hate that!? I usually get my dishcloth yarn from WalMart. For the past few months it has been like a scavenger hunt to find it because they keep moving it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Regular Lace runs 8.8 to 11 yards per gr.

Extra Fine Lace (cobweb) runs anything over 11 yards per gr.

So, Jaggerspun just runs into the cobweb lace (1105 yards per 100 gr)...but I have used some at 1320 and 1370 yards per 100 grs...and need my head examined for doing so...That is almost like knitting with sewing thread... :-D :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> She's looking beautiful so far! :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


That beauty will just shine through any bad camera angle, believe me...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

They don't want you to get bored, Umoza! "Hey! Umoza's here, HIDE the dishcloth yarn!!! We'll see how long it takes her to find it THIS time!"

It is really frustrating. I can remember being able to buy all weights of yarn at a bunch of different stores. Now it's Walmart and Fred Meyer, and they don't carry fingering/sock or finer. At the LYS (bless their hearts) it's even hard to find EXACTLY what I want.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> They don't want you to get bored, Umoza! "Hey! Umoza's here, HIDE the dishcloth yarn!!! We'll see how long it takes her to find it THIS time!"
> 
> It is really frustrating. I can remember being able to buy all weights of yarn at a bunch of different stores. Now it's Walmart and Fred Meyer, and they don't carry fingering/sock or finer. At the LYS (bless their hearts) it's even hard to find EXACTLY what I want.


I hear you. Do you have a Joann's anywhere nearby? Sometimes they have a better selection (but not always).


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Tristano is live on Ravelry!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> That beauty will just shine through any bad camera angle, believe me...


Thank you - hopefully I'll get a better shot of the blocked shawl.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


Oh.... A girl goes to sleep, and look what happens!!! She is gunna be a beauty. Xxx


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Tristano is live on Ravelry!


Going going going......Gone.... Are we gunns do a KAL Dee???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> She is gunna be a beauty. Xxx


Thank you.
How far along are you on Chart 7? Must be getting near the end now, too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Can i just say, Thankyou, i just love you girls.... Hopping up in the morning and enjoying your conversations.... I do feel a bit lonely though.... Why do you all sleep all day?? Oh well, guess if i have to live in your future!! Totally agree with the fine yarn addiction.... Knitting anything "normal" feels like using crow bars and rope.... 
Just like it add....I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE..... For anyone else's personal fetishes... Hehehe. Xxx


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> How far along are you on Chart 7? Must be getting near the end now, too.


Yep... Up to the row 19 of 7.... Eeeep....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Going going going......Gone.... Are we gunns do a KAL Dee???


A little birdie told me that the Tristan Shawl KAL starts Wednesday on KP. There will be one on Ravelry, too.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hear you. Do you have a Joann's anywhere nearby? Sometimes they have a better selection (but not always).


I'd have to travel 45 minutes North or East, and then the selection isn't that great for shawl material.

And I was looking on-line and found that the owner of the LYS is retiring and the shop is for sale. I'm glad I learned to shop on-line.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> A little birdie told me that the Tristan Shawl KAL starts Wednesday on KP. There will be one on Ravelry, too.


Good coz the ravelry site does not work so well on my ipad.... And....i might be ready by wednesday!!.... The cost to me with today's exchange rate was 6.66. I hope this is not indicative of what my tristano experience will be!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooooh!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Regular Lace runs 8.8 to 11 yards per gr.
> 
> Extra Fine Lace (cobweb) runs anything over 11 yards per gr.
> 
> So, Jaggerspun just runs into the cobweb lace (1105 yards per 100 gr)...but I have used some at 1320 and 1370 yards per 100 grs...and need my head examined for doing so...That is almost like knitting with sewing thread... :-D :-D


Nan, you just described me! A couple of months ago, I bought some, and it's like a two ply sewing thread, only softer. I think I must be nuts.....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'd have to travel 45 minutes North or East, and then the selection isn't that great for shawl material.
> 
> And I was looking on-line and found that the owner of the LYS is retiring and the shop is for sale. I'm glad I learned to shop on-line.


Maybe someone will buy that LYS who is an avid lace knitter, and you will be in knitting heaven...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'd have to travel 45 minutes North or East, and then the selection isn't that great for shawl material.
> 
> And I was looking on-line and found that the owner of the LYS is retiring and the shop is for sale. I'm glad I learned to shop on-line.


I agree - their selection is very basic. I do most of my yarn shopping online just for the convenience of it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - their selection is very basic. I do most of my yarn shopping online just for the convenience of it.


I certainly do most of my buying online...Thank goodness for such a selection and such great stores to buy from...

I have a wonderful LYS to buy from but it's over 60 miles away (if you can call that local) and I just don't like to travel that distance any more...Most online stores have a fabulous selection and are usually very good about getting things out quickly...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I certainly do most of my buying online...Thank goodness for such a selection and such great stores to buy from...
> 
> I have a wonderful LYS to buy from but it's over 60 miles away (if you can call that local) and I just don't like to travel that distance any more...Most online stores have a fabulous selection and are usually very good about getting things out quickly...


I agree.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Edwina - not a very good one. I struggle with the camera.


Jane, I guarantee that is going to be jaw-droppingly beautiful. I wish i could be there to see the look on your face when you unpin it from the blocking wires and see what you created!! I am soooo excited for you. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Jane, I guarantee that is going to be jaw-droppingly beautiful....


Thank you. It feels so nice & the colours are so soft. I am also looking forward to finishing the blocking.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Can i just say, Thankyou, i just love you girls.... Hopping up in the morning and enjoying your conversations.... I do feel a bit lonely though.... Why do you all sleep all day?? Oh well, guess if i have to live in your future!! Totally agree with the fine yarn addiction.... Knitting anything "normal" feels like using crow bars and rope....
> Just like it add....I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE..... For anyone else's personal fetishes... Hehehe. Xxx


I just looked up time difference for me compared to where you are. It looks as if you are about 17 hrs ahead of me! Yikes!
Please don't feel lonely just knit and we are all with you in spirit. If you have to frog, that would be my spirit!

I got one mitten done! Yay, only one more to go then back to my shawl. 
Hope you enjoy your day Miss Sharon! I am off to bed soon!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I just looked up time difference for me compared to where you are. It looks as if you are about 17 hrs ahead of me! Yikes!
> Please don't feel lonely just knit and we are all with you in spirit. If you have to frog, that would be my spirit!
> 
> I got one mitten done! Yay, only one more to go then back to my shawl.
> Hope you enjoy your day Miss Sharon! I am off to bed soon!


Sleep tight chikadee...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Can i just say, Thankyou, i just love you girls.... Hopping up in the morning and enjoying your conversations.... I do feel a bit lonely though.... Why do you all sleep all day?? Oh well, guess if i have to live in your future!! Totally agree with the fine yarn addiction.... Knitting anything "normal" feels like using crow bars and rope....
> Just like it add....I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE..... For anyone else's personal fetishes... Hehehe. Xxx


I just got the "sleep all day" reference.. that was funny, as was the "crow bars and rope!" You! Thanks for the good laugh. You always make me smile.

P.S. Love you too!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful Sharon!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


Okay Sharon, you were busy while we slept! That is stunning! I love the color.

It is snowing here! I am going to sneak a few rows in before I have to leave for work.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Okay Sharon, you were busy while we slept! That is stunning! I love the color.
> 
> It is snowing here! I am going to sneak a few rows in before I have to leave for work.


Ooo,,, good knitting weather for you, enjoy your morning.... I am off to bed.. :wink:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


Can't wait to see it blocked


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I snuck in a few rows of Edwina bright and early this morning. And decided that as I hadn't needed the lifeline I wouldn't be bothered. Well I found a big hole- and two stitches sitting happily a rows below-no wonder the stitch count was off. So put them on a needle and leaving them till I am more with it- as I should be doing other things now I will leave it be. Daylight probably good idea, though my light and magnifier may be needed while I see if these rows can be rescued. 
Won't even be finished chart 2 by Thursday Sharon. But I knit numerous things at once. Well done on finishing Sharon- can't wait to see it.
I don't sleep all day (well I made up for being awake early and did sleep for 1 1/2 to 2 hours this afternoon-and of course am now awake). And was out the rest of the day so may just as well ahve been asleep for all the help I was to you.
And will out most of the tomorrow as well. After my Bible study I plan on going to the first days cricket at the revamped Adelaide oval. See what I think of it- not too much of the old Adleaide oval I remember from my childhood. A few trees they have left I think and the lovley old score board- and a token hill. Well judging from what was already done last summer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I envy your day at the cricket. Our cricket season seems so long ago. Enjoy.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


I have my blocking wires but a long ways from needing them. I am getting close to finishing chart 2. I will be working between Edwina and Tristano to give myself a break from the lace weight. CONTRATULATIONS, Can't wait to see it blocked. It looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
BTW it is 5:15 AM here in California, USA. Happy dreams.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon, Your Edwina is going to be soooo elegant. Elegant Edwina!! That color will go with anything.

We have rain... Snow is one of those things that gets saved for a special treat here on the Oregon Coast! Rain or Snow, the wood fire feels really good this morning. 

Darowil, May you have lots of patience, super good lighting, and sure fingers when you get back to herding up those runaway stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking....


Looking good!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


I can't believe you got that done already. You all knit this stuff faster than I do, that's for sure. I am so excited to see it blocked. You and Jane are giving me palpitations I am so waiting to see both of your shawls all prettied up!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I snuck in a few rows of Edwina bright and early this morning. And decided that as I hadn't needed the lifeline I wouldn't be bothered. Well I found a big hole- and two stitches sitting happily a rows below-no wonder the stitch count was off. So put them on a needle and leaving them till I am more with it- as I should be doing other things now I will leave it be. Daylight probably good idea, though my light and magnifier may be needed while I see if these rows can be rescued.
> Won't even be finished chart 2 by Thursday Sharon. But I knit numerous things at once. Well done on finishing Sharon- can't wait to see it.
> I don't sleep all day (well I made up for being awake early and did sleep for 1 1/2 to 2 hours this afternoon-and of course am now awake). And was out the rest of the day so may just as well ahve been asleep for all the help I was to you.
> And will out most of the tomorrow as well. After my Bible study I plan on going to the first days cricket at the revamped Adelaide oval. See what I think of it- not too much of the old Adleaide oval I remember from my childhood. A few trees they have left I think and the lovley old score board- and a token hill. Well judging from what was already done last summer.


OH NO! I am so sorry for your lost stitches! :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( What a sinking feeling... I'm sure you'll deal with it, but yeah, a time out does seem to be in order. And again, there is no rush... there are plenty of people still working on their shawls... and not everyone is a monogamous knitter either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...You and Jane are giving me palpitations I am so waiting to see both of your shawls all prettied up!


My Edwina is now in pins. As you said, it really grew once it was soaked & laid out. The lace is looking soooo nice!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ... and not everyone is a monogamous knitter either.


Cute 
Does that mean that those of us who have several WIPs are committing some type of yarn adultery? It does often seem sinful, our relationships with our stashes, doesn't it?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Cute
> Does that mean that those of us who have several WIPs are committing some type of yarn adultery? It does often seem sinful, our relationships with our stashes, doesn't it?


Yes, I think it does mean that (yarn adultery), you little vixen you!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Thus the term "yarn harlot"


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You are tooooo funny!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Cute
> Does that mean that those of us who have several WIPs are committing some type of yarn adultery? It does often seem sinful, our relationships with our stashes, doesn't it?


Oooo....yarn adultery, Another way to be naughty!!....your so funny!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I snuck in a few rows of Edwina bright and early this morning. And decided that as I hadn't needed the lifeline I wouldn't be bothered. Well I found a big hole- and two stitches sitting happily a rows below-no wonder the stitch count was off. So put them on a needle and leaving them till I am more with it- as I should be doing other things now I will leave it be. Daylight probably good idea, though my light and magnifier may be needed while I see if these rows can be rescued.
> Won't even be finished chart 2 by Thursday Sharon. But I knit numerous things at once. Well done on finishing Sharon- can't wait to see it.
> I don't sleep all day (well I made up for being awake early and did sleep for 1 1/2 to 2 hours this afternoon-and of course am now awake). And was out the rest of the day so may just as well ahve been asleep for all the help I was to you.
> And will out most of the tomorrow as well. After my Bible study I plan on going to the first days cricket at the revamped Adelaide oval. See what I think of it- not too much of the old Adleaide oval I remember from my childhood. A few trees they have left I think and the lovley old score board- and a token hill. Well judging from what was already done last summer.


 :-( I know that feeling too.... I have sometimes thought....nah...dont need a line.... This is easy....OOOOPS.... But i hope yours is recoverable.. With the sleep all day thing, i just got up yesterday to find lots of conversation on here, and was reminded that our day is the other hemisphere's night, not you chicken, you seem very busy. Take care and see you Thursday..

Actually, just had a little giggle, those gals from the far side are like little knitting mice...hehehe....busy at night!!


----------



## nuriye (Oct 24, 2013)

selam.... ben ayr&#305;nt&#305;l&#305; &#351;ekilde aç&#305;klama istiyorum bana gönderebilirmisiniz.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nuriye said:


> selam.... ben ayrıntılı şekilde açıklama istiyorum bana gönderebilirmisiniz.


Merhaba. Google çevirmen soru ile iyi bir iş yapmadım. Sana tür bir açıklama ihtiyacı götürün, ama açıklandığı ne gerek çeviri tarafından söyleyemem. Bu ne olabilir?

Hi. The google translator didn't do a good job with your question. I take it you need an explanation of some kind, but I can't tell by the translation what you need explained. What would that be?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Woot.... Edwina is set free!!! Pre blocking.... My new wires have not arrived yet!!!


Edwina is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Edwina on the wire measures 100x50 inches.....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Edwina on the wire measures 100x50 inches.....


Wow! You could wrap that around you twice!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Please make sure to let us know all of the particulars for your shawl. I want one that big!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Please make sure to let us know all of the particulars for your shawl. I want one that big!


K...i knitted the seven repeats of chart 3 with about 70 grams of filatura di cosa golden line nirvana wool K thats .88 oz to 372 yards in the old money...on 3.5mm or USA size 4 needles... I knit very very tightly so always ..always use at least 2 or 3 sizes bigger than most ....

I got my wires and my coo coo ca choos (chiagoo) needles today,... So here we go with Tristan 
9 days , not bad from Israel huh,,,, wonderful world x


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow! You could wrap that around you twice!!


Yeah... I wanted it big.... I think!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. I have some copper Zephyr that is just screaming to become Edwina. Even have some copper beads too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Thanks. I have some copper Zephyr that is just screaming to become Edwina. Even have some copper beads too.


Did not bead this on..... Wish my photos were better... Lace detail in this tiny yarn is fab.... Yippeee

Haha...here is a laugh for you... Mr P just walked in... Saw Edwina pinned out on his office floor...."wow where did that come from? I thought you were knitting a handkerchief!" ...its true it was a tiny scrunchy handful.... And then!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooo...i can see wonkiness on that photo.... Knees again!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, Sharon that is going to be fantastic.
5 minutes and I too will be on my knees blocking. Came back from my daughter's yesterday, husband is out today so the day is mine to play with. Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Edwina on the wire measures 100x50 inches.....


Holy @%#¥£! Where the heck do you have that stretched out? 
This is so exciting! I can't wait to see it off the wires!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wow, Sharon that is going to be fantastic.
> 5 minutes and I too will be on my knees blocking. Came back from my daughter's yesterday, husband is out today so the day is mine to play with. Wheeeeeeee!


Yippeee...dont we love time to ourselves.... Hope she blossomd beautifully for you..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Not as big as yours - 91" x41" though I haven't stetched to within an inch of her life.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Close up to show beads - I hope.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Close up to show beads - I hope.


Your photos are great.. Our girls are sisters.... Looks like the same yarn and all.... I did 7 not 5 repeats of chart 3....

Looks very spesh... Little bit of bling... And also some shine i the yarn... Yummy...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Lace detail in this tiny yarn is fab....


That is going to be fantastic when it is released! The lace is so fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Not as big as yours - 91" x41" though I haven't stetched to within an inch of her life.


Oh that lace is fantastic! The beds really worked well.
I didn't stretch mine too aggressively either - partly because I was using the bed - on the diagonal - just fit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I envy your day at the cricket. Our cricket season seems so long ago. Enjoy.


well you'll have the Ashes to watch soon (well I assume you will be able to watch it). I'll wave to you from Adelaide and Sydney.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sharon, Your Edwina is going to be soooo elegant. Elegant Edwina!! That color will go with anything.
> 
> We have rain... Snow is one of those things that gets saved for a special treat here on the Oregon Coast! Rain or Snow, the wood fire feels really good this morning.
> 
> Darowil, May you have lots of patience, super good lighting, and sure fingers when you get back to herding up those runaway stitches.


They are still corralled. They are going for a drive tomorrow- but I think they will stay corralled while they are out- unless of course Sharon and I together see if we can herd them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> OH NO! I am so sorry for your lost stitches! :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( What a sinking feeling... I'm sure you'll deal with it, but yeah, a time out does seem to be in order. And again, there is no rush... there are plenty of people still working on their shawls... and not everyone is a monogamous knitter either.


I'm very much a polygamous (is that even a word?) knitter. With some justification. I got a foot sock done at the cricket today and if I was monogamous I would have got none done as not way would I have attempted Edwina. But do I really need about 5 pairs on the go? And 2 scarves? And (and 3 of the socks are being definitely being worked on, as are both scarves and Edwina).

Seeing the comments that come next- better not tell DH he is married to a harlot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Thus the term "yarn harlot"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Not as big as yours - 91" x41" though I haven't stetched to within an inch of her life.


I am in awe of you gals. I really like the beads. I still haven't figured out exactly what stitches to put beads on. I stare at the chart (Elizabeth) & think, okay one belongs here, but then it somehow doesn't seem to work out correctly. Oh well, eventually I may understand how & where they need to be placed.

I am just starting chart 5. Nowhere even near the end! My plans for the day were cancelled as I was walking out the door at 6:15am so now I can knit, knit, knit.... There is snow on the ground, 11 degrees with wind chill, and the wood stove is toasty warm. Perfect for knitting!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my!! They are both gorgeous. I am just getting through with chart 2 of Edwina and going to work back and forth between Edwina and Tristano to give myself a break from the lace weight. I hope mine turns out even half as nice as yours. I feel like I need to quit at least one of my jobs so I can knit more. I knit some every day but so tired at night don't seem to get much done. I will not give up. I love these shawls. Seeing them blocking is an inspiration for me to push and get more done. Thank you ladies for posting your lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Did not bead this on..... Wish my photos were better... Lace detail in this tiny yarn is fab.... Yippeee
> 
> Haha...here is a laugh for you... Mr P just walked in... Saw Edwina pinned out on his office floor...."wow where did that come from? I thought you were knitting a handkerchief!" ...its true it was a tiny scrunchy handful.... And then!!!


It looks awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Not as big as yours - 91" x41" though I haven't stetched to within an inch of her life.


So very lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh that lace is fantastic! The beds really worked well.
> I didn't stretch mine too aggressively either - partly because I was using the bed - on the diagonal - just fit.


It gets difficult, doesn't it? I love big, generous shawls but finding enough free space for blocking can be a pain. I'm glad I put the beads in; although there is gold sparkle in the yarn, the colour needed a bit more of a lift and they were needed for a little weight to help the drape.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> well you'll have the Ashes to watch soon (well I assume you will be able to watch it). I'll wave to you from Adelaide and Sydney.


We haven't subscribed to Sky since my son left home when he married but hopefully we will at least get some highlights. Wave your knitting needles in the air, won't you, so I know it's you.


----------



## nuriye (Oct 24, 2013)

Ama sadece resim var, desen aç&#305;klama yok resimden ç&#305;karamam.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Your shawls are absolutely beautiful! Hopefully can work on mine some today and maybe finish with Chart 2!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is Edwina released from the rack.
I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
Pre-block 32 X 70
Afterwards: 42 X 90
I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


So beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

lifeline said:


> So beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Close up to show beads - I hope.


Be still my heart! It looks amazing! And an impressive size to be sure. I can't wait to see it unpinned.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

All three of these are just wonderful! Fantastic job ladies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nuriye said:


> Ama sadece resim var, desen açıklama yok resimden çıkaramam.


Şal başka bir yerde kullanılabilir.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/edwina-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-shawl-3
Burada sadece bizim ilerleme görüşüyorlar.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is stunning, Jane. It is going to feel so wearing it. very glam.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


Jane....it is beyond exquisite! What a beautiful color, just perfect for the design. Perfect stitches. And this shawl is not going to give you big scallops...I thought you did great with the blocking from what I can tell on my phone. When I get home and look at it on my laptop maybe I'll see what you mean but I doubt it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is stunning, Jane. It is going to feel so wearing it. very glam.


Thank you. I will probably give it as a gift but I have no idea to whom.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


Oh Jane...what can I possibly say that hasn't been said. Each one of these shawls gets more breathtaking every time I see one.
You will be a fairy princess with this shawl on your shoulders!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Jane....it is beyond exquisite!


Thank you very much. I am so glad that I was brave enough to take that first step on my shawl knitting adventure. I just love seeing these lovely shawls grow on my needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Oh Jane...what can I possibly say that hasn't been said. Each one of these shawls gets more breathtaking every time I see one...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> She is absolutely stunning!


Thank you


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Good Grief! There's been a blooming of beautiful Edwinas. They are breathtaking. Congratulations!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


Spectacular, Jane! Love it! You did a great job of knitting and blocking. The points look good to me........... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Spectacular, Jane! Love it! You did a great job of knitting and blocking...


Thank you


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooops... Big apologies to your design Dee.

I got it wrong....

Needs to be re blocked.... Will ake it to show Darowill today...but then, back on the rack.... Once again. Sorry Dee


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooops... Big apologies to your design Dee.
> 
> I got it wrong....
> 
> Needs to be re blocked.... Will ake it to show Darowill today...but then, back on the rack.... Once again. Sorry Dee


On a brighter note.... Happy with the body


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oooooohhhhh WOW! I need 3 pair of arms. Now I want to knit another Edwina. I love the way the half leaf motifs are "cupped" in the "scallop" designs. Your shawl is AWESOME!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> On a brighter note.... Happy with the body


This opens out so much more with that finer yarn. It must really feel like gossamer next to the skin.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This opens out so much more with that finer yarn. It must really feel like gossamer next to the skin.


Mutual admiration society jane, i love yours xx


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> On a brighter note.... Happy with the body


Beyond beautiful....exquisite...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


Wow, Jane, great knitting and blocking and it's gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nuriye said:


> Ama sadece resim var, desen açıklama yok resimden çıkaramam.


Seni anlamak am umuyoruz. Eğer desen sadece çizelgeleri ve talimatları yazılı değil demek istiyorsun?Elizabeth ve Edwina hem grafik sadece modellerdir. Yani grafikler anlamak için örme sembolleri okumak gerekiyor. Çizelgeleri hakkında en iyi şey onları kullanmak İngilizce okumak zorunda kalmamasıdır.

I hope I am understanding you. Do you mean that the patterns only have charts and not written out instructions? Both the Elizabeth and Edwina are chart only patterns. So you need to be able to read the knitting symbols to understand the charts. The nice thing about charts is that you don't have to read English to use them.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

It seems like all I ever say any more is WOW!! but I see so many beautiful shawls and everything else has aleady been said. I love them all, makes me want go hurry along with mine.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jane, I'm back at my computer looking at a bigger picture. I think that it is fine. This shawl was designed to have slightly more delicate scallops. 

I always pin my points individually with T-pins, and particularly with lace weight yarn, block them so hard they scream as we say. Did you pin them or put a wire through them? I find I can block it harder with the pins, but that's just me. Doesn't have to be done that way by any means. 

Also, alpaca doesn't have as much elasticity so it doesn't always stretch as far as wool. But then wool will relax back, and Alpaca doesn't tend to do that nearly as much. Six of one, half a dozen of the other. But the points won't look quite as dramatic right off the pins due to that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooops... Big apologies to your design Dee.
> 
> I got it wrong....
> 
> Needs to be re blocked.... Will ake it to show Darowill today...but then, back on the rack.... Once again. Sorry Dee


No apology needed!! You are welcome to block it however you like! If you like it the way it is, by all means keep it that way. Is sure is pretty either way!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm no way near blocking my Elizabeth, but where do you find enough room to block a full size shawl. I have a queen size bed but I find part of a large shawl won't fit. If I have to get down on the floor, I may have to stay there.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> On a brighter note.... Happy with the body


Wow, Sharon! Be-u-ti-full. You knit so well. WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Mutual admiration society jane, i love yours xx


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Wow, Jane, great knitting and blocking and it's gorgeous!


Thank you so much


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I always pin my points individually with T-pins, and particularly with lace weight yarn, block them so hard they scream as we say. Did you pin them or put a wire through them? ...


I used wires. 


> Also, alpaca doesn't have as much elasticity so it doesn't always stretch as far as wool. But then wool will relax back, and Alpaca doesn't tend to do that nearly as much. Six of one, half a dozen of the other...


More notes to add to my Shawl Journal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Carolannknits said:


> ... where do you find enough room to block a full size shawl...


I laid it on the double bed on the diagonal - just fit. If I had had more room, I might have stretched it a bit more but I am pleased with it as is - still a very generous size.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> No apology needed!! You are welcome to block it however you like! If you like it the way it is, by all means keep it that way. Is sure is pretty either way!


Yeah but!!! I did not get the points right, and off the pins the edge is busy rolling up.... Gotta fix it... Thanks for the encouragement Dee.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Wow, Sharon! Be-u-ti-full. You knit so well. WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks very much


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> On a brighter note.... Happy with the body


Looking at all these beautiful shawls is like Christmas morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Edwina released from the rack.
> I used Knit Picks Shimmer, 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Silk, colour - Polar; 3.5mm needles. (Feels wonderful.) The yarn is 440y/50g. I used two full skeins plus about 2 grams of a third.
> Pre-block 32 X 70
> Afterwards: 42 X 90
> I am not very pleased with the blocking on the points. It was more difficult than with the other weights that Ive used. Next time, Ill do better.


You may not be happy withthe points but it looks stunning.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> I'm no way near blocking my Elizabeth, but where do you find enough room to block a full size shawl. I have a queen size bed but I find part of a large shawl won't fit. If I have to get down on the floor, I may have to stay there.


When I have to, I use my dining room table with all of the extensions possible. I simply cannot do the floor thing any more.

I think I stretched my Elizabeth to 86 x 43, which would still fit on a good sized table.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> You may not be happy withthe points but it looks stunning.


Thank you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally got some time and had brain energy to work on Edwina. Almost to the end of second repeat of chart two cat jumps in my lap use elbow to shove her off finish pattern row doing purl row lost a stitch so back to the beginning of chart 2 second repeat, will I ever progress from here?!

On the positive side its getting easier reading the chart. :thumbup: Question though, do you always work through the blue repeat stitches completely or just part way sometimes? Does that make sense?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finally got some time and had brain energy to work on Edwina. Almost to the end of second repeat of chart two cat jumps in my lap use elbow to shove her off finish pattern row doing purl row lost a stitch so back to the beginning of chart 2 second repeat, will I ever progress from here?!
> 
> On the positive side its getting easier reading the chart. :thumbup: Question though, do you always work through the blue repeat stitches completely or just part way sometimes? Does that make sense?


Your question makes sense to me -- You always work through the blue section completely. For instance, working left to right, knit the white section, next work the blue section over and over again however many times you can and have enough stitches left to work the left hand white section. Then you have the complete row done for that half of the row. Knit the center stitch, and then do it all over again. After awhile, you'll get a feel for how many stitches are left to knit in the second white section. It's just a matter of getting used to it.

I don't know if this will help you. I'm probably the only one who does this except for Nanciann who does something like this so she can check her yarnovers.... When I knit the purl row, I repeat the stitch sequences backwards as I purl across. I've caught missed yarnovers this way, have found yarnovers in the wrong place, etc. It's easy to fix an error when it's only on the previous row. I've saved myself a lot of grief doing this. I rarely have to tink back or frog.

I think most just check a row carefully after it's knitted to make sure everything is correct, and then purl back without worrying about it. If they see an error, they mark it and fix it when they get to it on the purl row.

It's all a matter of what works for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> ...I don't know if this will help you. I'm probably the only one who does this except for Nanciann ...I've saved myself a lot of grief doing this. I rarely have to tink back or frog.


I do this as well because you (& possibly Nanciann, as well) suggested it to me while I was doing my first Nanciann stole. I also find that it reduces the need to do any major tinking.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do this as well because you (& possibly Nanciann, as well) suggested it to me while I was doing my first Nanciann stole. I also find that it reduces the need to do any major tinking.


Me too...lessons learnt from the masters. :thumbup:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I laid it on the double bed on the diagonal - just fit. If I had had more room, I might have stretched it a bit more but I am pleased with it as is - still a very generous size.


I have a question about blocking on a bed. I have a spare queen size so I can use that. Do you simply place towels on the bed? Do you pin it as you would on blocking pads?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> I have a question about blocking on a bed... Do you simply place towels on the bed? Do you pin it as you would on blocking pads?


I put down a base of towels & skewer it right into the mattress. Might not be good for the mattress but all is fair in love & lacemaking.
I also followed a suggestion for using a gingham tablecloth on top of the towels to help line things up.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Your question makes sense to me -- You always work through the blue section completely. For instance, working left to right, knit the white section, next work the blue section over and over again however many times you can and have enough stitches left to work the left hand white section. Then you have the complete row done for that half of the row. Knit the center stitch, and then do it all over again. After awhile, you'll get a feel for how many stitches are left to knit in the second white section. It's just a matter of getting used to it.
> 
> I don't know if this will help you. I'm probably the only one who does this except for Nanciann who does something like this so she can check her yarnovers.... When I knit the purl row, I repeat the stitch sequences backwards as I purl across. I've caught missed yarnovers this way, have found yarnovers in the wrong place, etc. It's easy to fix an error when it's only on the previous row. I've saved myself a lot of grief doing this. I rarely have to tink back or frog.
> 
> ...


You explained that so well! I do it exactly that way! Knit white, repeat blue however many times, knit white etc. I feel so clever now that I have figured out the stitch sequence so I can repeat it back to myself on the purl row. It was an "ahhhaaa" moment for me! I can see my mistakes easier on the purl row.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I put down a base of towels & skewer it right into the mattress. Might not be good for the mattress but all is fair in love & lacemaking.
> I also followed a suggestion for using a gingham tablecloth on top of the towels to help line things up.


Thanks. Is it possible to block half at a time? I'm thinking I can use my dining room table to measure and block that way. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Karen,
I use my dining room table but it is one of those old ones that can be extended to seat 16 and is fairly wide. 

I steam blocked my acrylic Edwina half at a time, but really labored over that center spine.

I think you'd have to fold the wool shawl in half with something very rigid running down the spine to keep it nice and straight. Then the upper edge and points could be pinned or run on wires. There would be a crease down the spine of the shawl, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> Is it possible to block half at a time? ...


Nanciann, I think, is the half & half expert.
She'll probably chime in on that. I thought that I had pasted her approach into my notes but I can't find it.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I did the Liz stole folded in half to block, matching the points from each half. Then when it was dry, sprayed a little water on the middle and smoothed out the crease. I'm not sure how it will work on a full sized shawl. I don't have any place big enough except a queen sized bed in a spare bedroom and that is really awkward leaning over.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My body cannot handle leaning over a bed or crawling around on the floor. I figure if I don't do either, I'll save on the chiropractor bill and can use that money for more yarn. LOL!

A while back, I drug out my grandmother's OLD curtain stretchers and learned how to block my lace stoles on them. With my daughter's help, we figured out how to block the triangular shawls, too. It takes patience, but my back and knees thank me for it.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> My body cannot handle leaning over a bed or crawling around on the floor. I figure if I don't do either, I'll save on the chiropractor bill and can use that money for more yarn. LOL!
> 
> A while back, I drug out my grandmother's OLD curtain stretchers and learned how to block my lace stoles on them. With my daughter's help, we figured out how to block the triangular shawls, too. It takes patience, but my back and knees thank me for it.


I'm going to look for something like that. I live in Florida, we have flea markets, estate sales, and tons of resale stores. The last time I blocked a shawl, I was in pain for a week.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> I'm going to look for something like that. I live in Florida, we have flea markets, estate sales, and tons of resale stores. The last time I blocked a shawl, I was in pain for a week.


One of my granddaughters asked me to help her tie a crib sized quilt for her baby sister. We sat on the floor and tied it. Somehow I did something to a knee that took 6 months to heal. Not doing that again!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Might not be good for the mattress but all is fair in love & lacemaking.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Your question makes sense to me -- You always work through the blue section completely. For instance, working left to right, knit the white section, next work the blue section over and over again however many times you can and have enough stitches left to work the left hand white section. Then you have the complete row done for that half of the row. Knit the center stitch, and then do it all over again. After awhile, you'll get a feel for how many stitches are left to knit in the second white section. It's just a matter of getting used to it.
> 
> I don't know if this will help you. I'm probably the only one who does this except for Nanciann who does something like this so she can check her yarnovers.... When I knit the purl row, I repeat the stitch sequences backwards as I purl across. I've caught missed yarnovers this way, have found yarnovers in the wrong place, etc. It's easy to fix an error when it's only on the previous row. I've saved myself a lot of grief doing this. I rarely have to tink back or frog.
> 
> ...


Thank you all! I guess then that I had messed up somewhere on another row cause I had one blue section that I did not have enough stitches to finish completely before the half point of that row, was like 1 stitch short, so most likely missed a yarn over somewhere on a previous row. Will be double and triple checking rows after knitted and while purling . So much to learn about knitting different items, and they all have their own idiosyncracies. So nice to have all of you to share your tips that have made the experience a little smoother!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nanciann, I think, is the half & half expert.
> She'll probably chime in on that. I thought that I had pasted her approach into my notes but I can't find it.


Nan is indeed the half and half expert. I'm sure she'll show up later today.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry to have been MIA...I have company this week and for some silly reason they want me to be present.

I will be doing my Elizabeth in half when I block it.... Probably next week sometime...I will take some pics of the blocking. (If I remember). I use my dining room table because the floor is no longer an option.

Let's say this shawl will be blocked to 36"x 72"....I fold it in half down the spine...use a wire for two sides and usually pin the point side...I measure to make sure that the spine and top are 36"...Pin the points (sometimes I use a wire on the points). 

After is dries...I set the spine crease on my boards and spray it with my spray bottle of distilled water...and press out the crease with my hands...Most times I do not need to pin it (unless there is a stubborn piece somewhere).

That's all there is to it...Simple, easy and fast and I do it all sitting on a chair next to the table...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...I will take some pics of the blocking...


Oh - I'd really like to see that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those who use blocking mats: do the pins tear up the mats? I am just thinking of the strain on the pins. Even on the mattress where I can imbed the pins deeply, some of them get pulled back so I would think that might damage those mats.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> For those who use blocking mats: do the pins tear up the mats? I am just thinking of the strain on the pins. Even on the mattress where I can imbed the pins deeply, some of them get pulled back so I would think that might damage those mats.


So far my pins have not torn my Dora the explorer mats! I put them on my dining room table, cover with a checked tablecloth, and pin the hell out of my shawls! I use wires on the top of shawl to keep things straight. My biggest issue with the kids play mats is the thickness. The pins hit the table sometimes. Good thing I like the distressed look when it comes to home furnishings! Hubby got me the heavy duty mats one puts on concrete floors. I haven't tried them yet. I figure I will wreck one set of mats then move on from there!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For those who use blocking mats: do the pins tear up the mats? I am just thinking of the strain on the pins. Even on the mattress where I can imbed the pins deeply, some of them get pulled back so I would think that might damage those mats.


You can see pinholes but no further damage.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

EqLady said:


> You can see pinholes but no further damage.


That is where my mats are at this point...No real damage so far and I have used them at lot.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh Rats! I'm jealous! I want Dora the Explorer mats, too. 

Actually, I've used my mats a lot and they are looking a bit ragged, but not really holy or torn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Karen,
> I use my dining room table but it is one of those old ones that can be extended to seat 16 and is fairly wide.
> 
> I steam blocked my acrylic Edwina half at a time, but really labored over that center spine.
> ...


You can lay out the center spine after it is off the block and mist with a water bottle to get rid of the crease, or you can roll a towel long ways and put it in the fold when you block.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> You can see pinholes but no further damage.


That's been my experience as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
> We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


Great photos and beautiful Edwinas!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I've finally finished chart 3 and only have 2 rows left of chart 3a to do (which should happen today) and then I'm onto chart 4 and beyond! Yay!!! I'll begin chart 4 today, but don't know how far I'll get with it. It's supposed to be stormy here tomorrow, so will be a good day to stay in and knit and catch up on some recorded tv programs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> ...hers fully knitted and blocked ... Mine tiny ...


Looks like a mommy & her little baby ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like a mommy & her little baby ;-)


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like a mommy & her little baby ;-)


One day the baby will grow up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
> We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


I sometimes think that getting good photos is harder than the knitting. Love your Mummy and baby photo. Sharon's Edwina is enormous - fantastic- and so is mine. It's now unpinned but not yet photographed. I'll try to get to it tomorrow


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
> We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


I sometimes think that getting good photos is harder than the knitting. Love your Mummy and baby photo. Sharon's Edwina is enormous - fantastic- and so is mine. It's now unpinned but not yet photographed. I'll try to get to it tomorrow


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> One day the baby will grow up.


Indeed it will and it will be as lovely as its momma.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Those Edwinas, displayed together like that, ... wonderful. I think I see them smiling. What fun you must have had. 

I keep in mind the saying, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes," when I take pictures of the shawls. I take at least 5 times more that what you ever see. I compare, then delete any that have flaws or distractions that are not photoshoppable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I keep in mind the saying, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes,"...


As I was reading this I was thinking that it was carrying on with the thread of Sharon & Darowil's shawls & I was trying to figure out which one was blind & which was the nut :twisted:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Well, maybe the blind squirrel found two nuts this time???


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> So far my pins have not torn my Dora the explorer mats! I put them on my dining room table, cover with a checked tablecloth, and pin the hell out of my shawls! I use wires on the top of shawl to keep things straight. My biggest issue with the kids play mats is the thickness. The pins hit the table sometimes. Good thing I like the distressed look when it comes to home furnishings! Hubby got me the heavy duty mats one puts on concrete floors. I haven't tried them yet. I figure I will wreck one set of mats then move on from there!


I angle my pins in just a bit to avoid hitting my table


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Back on 1st repeat of chart 2, getting better though and learning lots!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Back on 1st repeat of chart 2, getting better though and learning lots!


A great colour for an autumn shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Back on 1st repeat of chart 2, getting better though and learning lots!


It's looking good and I really like the color.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As I was reading this I was thinking that it was carrying on with the thread of Sharon & Darowil's shawls & I was trying to figure out which one was blind & which was the nut :twisted:


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Well, maybe the blind squirrel found two nuts this time???


Well we must have been nuts to do it in cobweb, but I'm sure it will be worth it when I get it done. And I will!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Back on 1st repeat of chart 2, getting better though and learning lots!


I lost my sttiches once I was sure I knew what I was doing!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

darowil said:


> 8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
> We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


I need to apologize Ladies. I posted a comment about these beauties on wrong KAL. My admiration for them ended up on the Tristano thread. I am sorry for the mix up. That's what happens when I bounce between two threads with very tired eyes. Please forgive me


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I need to apologize Ladies. I posted a comment about these beauties on wrong KAL. My admiration for them ended up on the Tristano thread. I am sorry for the mix up. That's what happens when I bounce between two threads with very tired eyes. Please forgive me


Forgiveness granted .... Hehe.... Your turn soonish?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I need to apologize Ladies. I posted a comment about these beauties on wrong KAL. My admiration for them ended up on the Tristano thread. I am sorry for the mix up. That's what happens when I bounce between two threads with very tired eyes. Please forgive me


I too forgive you- but my is small even for a kerchief yet! Can get very confusing when the same people post in different places- but sure not going to stop doing it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we must have been nuts to do it in cobweb, but I'm sure it will be worth it when I get it done. And I will!


How True! You are inspirations...I am going to have to bite the bullet and try knitting with cobweb. It sure is too bad that I can't use the cobwebs that seem to appear when I'm knitting instead of doing housework.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> How True! You are inspirations...I am going to have to bite the bullet and try knitting with cobweb. It sure is too bad that I can't use the cobwebs that seem to appear when I'm knitting instead of doing housework.


Wouldn't that be wonderful to be able use those otherwise useless things?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 Adelaide KPers caught up yesterday morning including Sharon and myself. Attached are our Edwinas- hers fully knitted and blocked though she needs to reblock the edge. Mine tiny (still in chart 2- and still needing to address the dropped stitches) and of course unblocked. Should have taken a closup of them to show the difference.
> We were commenting yesterday on how beutifully some of you manage to photograph your shawls- but neither of us have this ability so used the clothes line.


That is a big, beautiful Edwina! Sharon, you knocked it out of the park! and how clever of you both to display the mama and baby Edwinas like that! You did a wonderful job of photographing your shawls. It was such a cool idea to have photograph them together. And that is what made it such a great photo.

Like Rosalie said, I know that I must take literally 100 pictures for ever 10 pictures I end up using. That fact that your picture told a little story made it perfect.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I need to apologize Ladies. I posted a comment about these beauties on wrong KAL. My admiration for them ended up on the Tristano thread. I am sorry for the mix up. That's what happens when I bounce between two threads with very tired eyes. Please forgive me


Goodness gracious, no apology necessary! We are all friends here! It would not be the first time. I get confused myself.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Back on 1st repeat of chart 2, getting better though and learning lots!


Looking good! Pretty yarn, too.

It is true that one learns a ton from one's mistakes. Fixing mistakes makes our brains think much more analytically than doing stuff right over and over. I know that everything single thing I know about how yarn twists around itself to form knitted fabric is because of the 100s of huge mistakes I've made that required me fixing them. So you are in good company... we all have been through it, and I can only speak for myself, but I know I have a ton of fixing and learning in my knitting future! And I embrace every single dropped stitch, mess up, and visit to the frog pond, because I learn something each and every time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Looking good! Pretty yarn, too.
> 
> It is true that one learns a ton from one's mistakes. Fixing mistakes makes our brains think much more analytically than doing stuff right over and over. I know that everything single thing I know about how yarn twists around itself to form knitted fabric is because of the 100s of huge mistakes I've made that required me fixing them. So you are in good company... we all have been through it, and I can only speak for myself, but I know I have a ton of fixing and learning in my knitting future! And I embrace every single dropped stitch, mess up, and visit to the frog pond, because I learn something each and every time.


I hear that. Last night as I was working on my Edwina and doing the purl row (row 4 of chart 4), and very close to the end, I was counting my stitches (which I fanatically do even with stitch markers), some of my stitches fell off the needle. I was a bit upset, but I did have a lifeline a few rows back so figured I could always go back to it if all else failed, so I put what I could back on the needle and decided to wait until this morning to sort it out. Amazingly I was able to do that! I actually shocked myself. I know it won't always be that easy but it has given me a bit more confidence with my lace work. Whew!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Looking good! Pretty yarn, too.
> 
> It is true that one learns a ton from one's mistakes. Fixing mistakes makes our brains think much more analytically than doing stuff right over and over. I know that everything single thing I know about how yarn twists around itself to form knitted fabric is because of the 100s of huge mistakes I've made that required me fixing them. So you are in good company... we all have been through it, and I can only speak for myself, but I know I have a ton of fixing and learning in my knitting future! And I embrace every single dropped stitch, mess up, and visit to the frog pond, because I learn something each and every time.


What she said! :thumbup:

Pam, I've done that I don't know how many times. :evil: If it's late in the day and I have a mistake to fix, I'll wait until the next morning to fix it. It goes a lot better that way.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hear that. Last night as I was working on my Edwina and doing the purl row (row 4 of chart 4), and very close to the end, I was counting my stitches (which I fanatically do even with stitch markers), some of my stitches fell off the needle. I was a bit upset, but I did have a lifeline a few rows back so figured I could always go back to it if all else failed, so I put what I could back on the needle and decided to wait until this morning to sort it out. Amazingly I was able to do that! I actually shocked myself. I know it won't always be that easy but it has given me a bit more confidence with my lace work. Whew!


You will find that pulling it out/putting it back without a lifeline gets easier and eaiser. I used to take a lot of time trying to fix mistakes 10 rows back, using a crochet hook and trying to figure out how the yarns hook into each other... and I learned a lot, but I finally decided it was easier and actually faster in most cases to just rip the darn thing off the needles, rip back to the purl row before the mistake, and proceed from there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> What she said! :thumbup:
> 
> Pam, I've done that I don't know how many times. :evil: If it's late in the day and I have a mistake to fix, I'll wait until the next morning to fix it. It goes a lot better that way.


It really does, doesn't it? Always better to go after when you're fresh.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You will find that pulling it out/putting it back without a lifeline gets easier and eaiser. I used to take a lot of time trying to fix mistakes 10 rows back, using a crochet hook and trying to figure out how the yarns hook into each other... and I learned a lot, but I finally decided it was easier and actually faster in most cases to just rip the darn thing off the needles, rip back to the purl row before the mistake, and proceed from there.


Thank goodness it was only a couple of stitches and I was able to see the pattern and right where it needed to be fixed. I think I got lucky on this one! And didn't need to go back to the lifeline. Hopefully if I put them in it means I won't need to use them.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

stevieland said:


> You will find that pulling it out/putting it back without a lifeline gets easier and eaiser. I used to take a lot of time trying to fix mistakes 10 rows back, using a crochet hook and trying to figure out how the yarns hook into each other... and I learned a lot, but I finally decided it was easier and actually faster in most cases to just rip the darn thing off the needles, rip back to the purl row before the mistake, and proceed from there.


This is the way I have always fixed my mistakes but I am not that brave with lace yet. I will use lifelines for the time being until I learn to read the stitches in lace a little better.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

merae said:


> I am retrying sending pics instead of downloads. Hope it works! This is my Edwina- first repeat of pattern 3. In Vanna's Glamour - moonstone color on size 4 needles.


Your shawl is truely magnificent


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Catlover2406 said:


> Your shawl is truely magnificent


Thank you! I am now halfway through chart 5. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merae said:


> Thank you! I am now halfway through chart 5. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Hi. I think I missed your picture of your shawl from many pages back. It should turn out great. i can't wait to see it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

merae said:


> ...I am now halfway through chart 5. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


It gets really exciting when you reach the point where you know you will finish soon, doesn't it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

At last, finally got some photos. Unfortunately the garden looks so wet and bedraggled that I gave up on getting good outside shots. This is a BIG shawl. I must have done my adding up wrong when I measured it blocking because now it is relaxed it measures 102" by 42". I do like a good sized shawl though (luckily). I was really unsure that I had chosen the right yarn (Debbie Bliss party angel in cocoa/gold) all the time I was knitting but blocked it is lovely. The gold sparkle catches the light nicely and I think I was right to add the beads (silver lined gold, size6 seed beads). I just need a party to go to now.
Love the pattern, Dee.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> At last, finally got some photos...


Absolutely stunning!!!


> it measures 102" by 42".


Wow! That is sizeable.


> The gold sparkle catches the light nicely and I think I was right to add the beads...


You chose well 


> I just need a party to go to now...


I think that this deserves to have a party thrown in its honour!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your Edwina is breathtaking. You both deserve a party... an elegant one. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

For some reason I stopped getting email notifications of the KALs. No news from any. I tried to unwatch then watch, but still nothing. So I will just check when I read the newsletter. Everyone's shawls are just fabulous! I am moving along slowly because pain has become my 'friend. I hope everyone has a great knitting weekend. Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> This is the way I have always fixed my mistakes but I am not that brave with lace yet. I will use lifelines for the time being until I learn to read the stitches in lace a little better.


I know what you mean, Patsy Ruth. It took me a long time of knitting lace until I had the confidence to not use lifelines. The same with stitch markers. Although I've rarely used stitch markers between repeats, I'm now down to one using one of those plastic safety pin type of markers, the pin around the center stitch. After about an inch or so of knitting, I move it up. There are a few of us who do that after asking Dee about eliminating the markers next to the borders. That's what she does.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> For some reason I stopped getting email notifications of the KALs. No news from any. I tried to unwatch then watch, but still nothing. So I will just check when I read the newsletter. Everyone's shawls are just fabulous! I am moving along slowly because pain has become my 'friend. I hope everyone has a great knitting weekend. Umoza


I do the same, Umoza. I just click on "Watched Topics."

I'm sorry about the pain. But the vest is working well. You're able to knit, thank goodness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that this deserves to have a party thrown in its honour!


Thank you, Jane. Isn't it a pity we can't all get together for a really elegant Designs by Dee party. I think some of you shawlettes would have trouble choosing which shawl to wear though - or perhaps you could do a changeover evry half hour or so.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I don't want to forget......... I saw on Ravelry this morning that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz shawls on sale for $2 off through to the end of November! Yaaaayyyyyy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Your Edwina is breathtaking. You both deserve a party... an elegant one. Congratulations!!!


Thank you, Pacific Rose. We all deserve that party, don't we?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> For some reason I stopped getting email notifications of the KALs. No news from any. I tried to unwatch then watch, but still nothing. So I will just check when I read the newsletter. Everyone's shawls are just fabulous! I am moving along slowly because pain has become my 'friend. I hope everyone has a great knitting weekend. Umoza


The thing with the KALs keeps happening to me, too.

Sorry about your "friend" whose a pain. Knitting is good therapy. It gives us a good place to focus while we try to ignore that ornery "friend."


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Do hope your visiting "friend" leaves you in peace soon, Umoza.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> At last, finally got some photos. Unfortunately the garden looks so wet and bedraggled that I gave up on getting good outside shots. This is a BIG shawl. I must have done my adding up wrong when I measured it blocking because now it is relaxed it measures 102" by 42". I do like a good sized shawl though (luckily). I was really unsure that I had chosen the right yarn (Debbie Bliss party angel in cocoa/gold) all the time I was knitting but blocked it is lovely. The gold sparkle catches the light nicely and I think I was right to add the beads (silver lined gold, size6 seed beads). I just need a party to go to now.
> Love the pattern, Dee.


Your shawl is amazing! I love the bead work. Such talent here! I am in awe once again.
I wished you lived closer, I would throw you a party! I love parties! We built a big room onto our house just to have parties in! I can just see all you lovely ladies and your shawls milling around my living room. What fun we all would have...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Your shawl is amazing! I love the bead work. Such talent here! I am in awe once again.
> I wished you lived closer, I would throw you a party! I love parties! We built a big room onto our house just to have parties in! I can just see all you lovely ladies and your shawls milling around my living room. What fun we all would have...


 :lol: That does sound like my kind of party. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just had a 'light bulb' idea. We need to go together and get one of those luxury buses they use for celebs. Then outfit it with everything Dee would need, install her and hers inside, hire a professional driver, assistant, cook, etc. Then this bus would crisscross all over the world so we could all be a part of the party. 

The main problem is I don't think Dee would like this much as it would take years to get to everyone. The second problem is finding an entourage that could 'take the tour'. the third problem is that when she would stop somewhere, they would beg and beg her to stay longer, longer, longer. Just one more day, question, let me show you...........

Oh, my, well, it was a thought.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Your shawl is amazing! I love the bead work. Such talent here! I am in awe once again.
> I wished you lived closer, I would throw you a party! I love parties! We built a big room onto our house just to have parties in! I can just see all you lovely ladies and your shawls milling around my living room. What fun we all would have...


Can i please come.... I promise to behave, and to make cocktails hehe :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> For some reason I stopped getting email notifications of the KALs. No news from any. I tried to unwatch then watch, but still nothing. So I will just check when I read the newsletter. Everyone's shawls are just fabulous! I am moving along slowly because pain has become my 'friend. I hope everyone has a great knitting weekend. Umoza


Is it only the KALs or all KP notifications- mine stopped coming recently and I went into My Profile and checked- somehow the boxes near the bottom for being notified about posts etc had been unchecked. Rechecked them and all hunky dorry again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> At last, finally got some photos. Unfortunately the garden looks so wet and bedraggled that I gave up on getting good outside shots. This is a BIG shawl. I must have done my adding up wrong when I measured it blocking because now it is relaxed it measures 102" by 42". I do like a good sized shawl though (luckily). I was really unsure that I had chosen the right yarn (Debbie Bliss party angel in cocoa/gold) all the time I was knitting but blocked it is lovely. The gold sparkle catches the light nicely and I think I was right to add the beads (silver lined gold, size6 seed beads). I just need a party to go to now.
> Love the pattern, Dee.


It is absolutely stunning. Well done!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Can i please come.... I promise to behave, and to make cocktails hehe :lol:


I have a bar in the living room. You can be the bartender...or barmaid, in you shawl,of course!
Behave? That's no fun!
You make me smile...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

darowil said:


> Is it only the KALs or all KP notifications- mine stopped coming recently and I went into My Profile and checked- somehow the boxes near the bottom for being notified about posts etc had been unchecked. Rechecked them and all hunky dorry again.


Mine are all checked yet I NEVER get notifications! Oh well, I just go to Watched Topics. Ya gotta do whatcha gotta do for this lace addiction thang!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> I don't want to forget......... I saw on Ravelry this morning that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz shawls on sale for $2 off through to the end of November! Yaaaayyyyyy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for passing this on! Thanks Dee!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> At last, finally got some photos. Unfortunately the garden looks so wet and bedraggled that I gave up on getting good outside shots. This is a BIG shawl. I must have done my adding up wrong when I measured it blocking because now it is relaxed it measures 102" by 42". I do like a good sized shawl though (luckily). I was really unsure that I had chosen the right yarn (Debbie Bliss party angel in cocoa/gold) all the time I was knitting but blocked it is lovely. The gold sparkle catches the light nicely and I think I was right to add the beads (silver lined gold, size6 seed beads). I just need a party to go to now.
> Love the pattern, Dee.


That is absolutely exquisite! I am surprised it is so big. Didn't you only add some extra repeats at the beginning?? But I think that kid mohair always ends up bigger for some reason. It is really a lovely color, and your bead placement is just right. What a majestic shawl!!! (I love 'em big too!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I just had a 'light bulb' idea. We need to go together and get one of those luxury buses they use for celebs. Then outfit it with everything Dee would need, install her and hers inside, hire a professional driver, assistant, cook, etc. Then this bus would crisscross all over the world so we could all be a part of the party.
> 
> The main problem is I don't think Dee would like this much as it would take years to get to everyone. The second problem is finding an entourage that could 'take the tour'. the third problem is that when she would stop somewhere, they would beg and beg her to stay longer, longer, longer. Just one more day, question, let me show you...........
> 
> Oh, my, well, it was a thought.


Actually, I love traveling, and I would really really enjoy that! Oh well, maybe in the future... but it is indeed grand idea!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Can i please come.... I promise to behave, and to make cocktails hehe :lol:


If your cocktails are good, perhaps everyone else will misbehave. :twisted:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That is absolutely exquisite! I am surprised it is so big. Didn't you only add some extra repeats at the beginning?? But I think that kid mohair always ends up bigger for some reason. It is really a lovely color, and your bead placement is just right. What a majestic shawl!!! (I love 'em big too!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Dee. No, I didn't do any extra repeats, in fact I did one less of chart 3 so it is down to the yarn and 4mm needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...it is down to the yarn and 4mm needles.


What was the weight & yardage of your yarn?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Dee. No, I didn't do any extra repeats, in fact I did one less of chart 3 so it is down to the yarn and 4mm needles.


That's right, I remember now! Well, we know now that kid mohair = way bigger than pattern size!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What was the weight & yardage of your yarn?


I used 4 full skeins, which is 100g/872yards plus enough to complete the last row and cast off - sorry I can't be more precise, I've already started to use the left overs on another project. (The Snipet Scarf from Ravelry)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What was the weight & yardage of your yarn?


I used 4 full skeins, which is 100g/872yards plus enough to complete the last row and cast off - sorry I can't be more precise, I've already started to use the left overs on another project. (The Snipet Scarf from Ravelry)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for the double post - don't know whta I did there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry for the double post - don't know whta I did there.


I've done it - looked like the message wasn't sending so I pressed send again. Too impatient - that's my story anyway


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I used 4 full skeins, which is 100g/872yards plus enough to complete the last row and cast off ...


So you mean that you went into the 5th skein? I had much the same experience - but my shawl isn't quite as big. Mine was 100g/880y & I used 2g extra.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

Just wanted to say everyone's shawls are beautiful. I have left my Edwina alone for a few days because of some issues. My stitch count was right but today I found the pattern half way thru on one side wasn't lining up. Don't know how I managed that!! And now I'm tearing back to my second lifeline. So..I shall be one of the slower folk on this KAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pendrgn said:


> ...So..I shall be one of the slower folk on this KAL.


Well, I have finished my Edwina but I will be doing an Elizabeth. I have several things to take care of first so you won't be alone


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Pendrgn said:


> Just wanted to say everyone's shawls are beautiful. I have left my Edwina alone for a few days because of some issues. My stitch count was right but today I found the pattern half way thru on one side wasn't lining up. Don't know how I managed that!! And now I'm tearing back to my second lifeline. So..I shall be one of the slower folk on this KAL.


Don't worry about it. Everyone goes at their own pace. I tried to be one of the fast ones and had to rip out and ultimately restart my Elizabeth. I'm now on row 22 of chart 5, taking my time. There are times of the day that I just cannot concentrate on it, so I work on other less involved patterns. Take your time and you'll create something beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pendrgn said:


> Just wanted to say everyone's shawls are beautiful. I have left my Edwina alone for a few days because of some issues. My stitch count was right but today I found the pattern half way thru on one side wasn't lining up. Don't know how I managed that!! And now I'm tearing back to my second lifeline. So..I shall be one of the slower folk on this KAL.


I'm just beginning chart 5 of my Edwina and have a number of other projects I'm also working on. So I'll be here awhile. I'd also like to do an Elizabeth, so that will lengthen my stay here, too.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally feel as if I am making progress. Just finished chart 5 of Elizabeth! We are trying to clean the house for Christmas decorating. Having a big house is fun for entertaining but I do hate having to clean all the spaces! I knit two rows and go hang curtains. Knit 2 more and vacuum log walls...you get the picture: it is slow going. 
I decided that the men in my family can eat leftovers for dinner. I am going to be selfish and knit!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I finally feel as if I am making progress. Just finished chart 5 of Elizabeth! We are trying to clean the house for Christmas decorating. Having a big house is fun for entertaining but I do hate having to clean all the spaces! I knit two rows and go hang curtains. Knit 2 more and vacuum log walls...you get the picture: it is slow going.
> I decided that the men in my family can eat leftovers for dinner. I am going to be selfish and knit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I finally feel as if I am making progress. Just finished chart 5 of Elizabeth! We are trying to clean the house for Christmas decorating. Having a big house is fun for entertaining but I do hate having to clean all the spaces! I knit two rows and go hang curtains. Knit 2 more and vacuum log walls...you get the picture: it is slow going.
> I decided that the men in my family can eat leftovers for dinner. I am going to be selfish and knit!


Good plan! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I finished Elizabeth earlier this year, but I wanted to knit another plus Edwina. Started both, andm working on another Ruxton. Tristano has been giving me fits (it's ME not the pattern which is wonderful, my brain is just not cooperating all the time). So I will be here until next year! Good company though, everyone is wonderful! Umoza


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I finished Elizabeth earlier this year, but I wanted to knit another plus Edwina. Started both, andm working on another Ruxton. Tristano has been giving me fits (it's ME not the pattern which is wonderful, my brain is just not cooperating all the time). So I will be here until next year! Good company though, everyone is wonderful! Umoza


Four shawls at once??? I wish I could.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> Four shawls at once??? I wish I could.


Me too! I've never done that. I am boringly monogamous to my knitting project, if you don't count having an innocent coffee date with a dishcloth on occasion as cheating.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a bead question and after an hour of searching online have decided to go to my experts! All I could find was "how to knit with beads" not how I know where to place them in a chart. I hope this makes sense:
I think my pearls are 8/0 as they were given to me in jar so I have no info. I compared them to 6/0 and they seem to be a bit smaller.
I am now on chart 5 of Elizabeth. I would like the pearls to be in the scallops of the bottom of the shawl so that there would be pearls in the points. Would I start placing them into Chart 8 or should I start with chart 7? I am having a hard time visualizing where the points are in the shawl by looking at the chart. I am not sure which part of the chart makes those points. Logically my brain says to put them into the center stitch of the blue part of the chart.
I have been staring at Linda's shawl with the beads and am in awe that she knew exactly where to place them for the best effect.
BTW, I hope if anyone is near the tornadoes in IL that you are safe...
Lynn


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Being originally from Illinois I am up because I have family all over the state. As for the beads on Elizabeth I started on chart 7 and carried on from there. I placed my on the wrong side on the yarn overs. I used the cover photo as a guide. Umoza


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Being originally from Illinois I am up because I have family all over the state. As for the beads on Elizabeth I started on chart 7 and carried on from there. I placed my on the wrong side on the yarn overs. I used the cover photo as a guide. Umoza


Thanks Umoza. I hope your family is safe.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Being originally from Illinois I am up because I have family all over the state. As for the beads on Elizabeth I started on chart 7 and carried on from there. I placed my on the wrong side on the yarn overs. I used the cover photo as a guide. Umoza


I am also from IL and checked on all our kids yesterday...So I slept better...but still my heart is breaking for all those who were hit by this terrible thing...
I am knitting Elizabeth and I am just starting Chart 7. I believe if I use beads (thinking about it) I will place them on Chart 8's lovely border...But I need beads to go with my Slate color...So if I do this I will need to find something in town....


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I have finished the 4 repeats of chart 3 and when the work is stretched out it measures 32" from the center neck to the end of the 4th repeat of chart 3. Does that sound right for the size stated? I'm hoping I don't need to add another repeat of this chart to lengthen it. I am anxious to get on with it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I have finished the 4 repeats of chart 3 and when the work is stretched out it measures 32" from the center neck to the end of the 4th repeat of chart 3. Does that sound right for the size stated? I'm hoping I don't need to add another repeat of this chart to lengthen it. I am anxious to get on with it


I'm not home right now but I'll be there in a few hours and will measure my sample and get back to you.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I'm not home right now but I'll be there in a few hours and will measure my sample and get back to you.


Thank you I would appreciate that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone in my family is safe too. Especially my 96 and 92 year old uncle and aunt. They live pretty close to the land and have weathered much more than this. They live on their own in an actualllog log cabin that he built over 70 years ago!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I finished Elizabeth earlier this year, but I wanted to knit another plus Edwina. Started both, andm working on another Ruxton. Tristano has been giving me fits (it's ME not the pattern which is wonderful, my brain is just not cooperating all the time). So I will be here until next year! Good company though, everyone is wonderful! Umoza


4 - at once!!! Do make sure you don't mix up the patterns or you may get a Ruxtina or Elizatano or some such. I'm sure I would. :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I take meticulous notes and keep the patterns in those large Hefty bags with the shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I take meticulous notes and keep the patterns in those large Hefty bags with the shawl.


Umoza, that is because you are a sensible well organised woman. I try to be - but don't always succeed.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Only my projects are organized! The rest of my house is organized chaos!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Do make sure you don't mix up the patterns or you may get a Ruxtina or Elizatano or some such....


That's funny because every time that I type Tristano I go to type Truxton... which is also the name of an American ship that sank near here during WWII. The locals made a valiant rescue effort & saved almost half of the people on board.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Everyone in my family is safe too. Especially my 96 and 92 year old uncle and aunt. They live pretty close to the land and have weathered much more than this. They live on their own in an actualllog log cabin that he built over 70 years ago!


Thank goodness they are safe...How precious that they live in the cabin...I love it...

I went to town and picked up some Swarovski crystal beads...After checking the pattern ... I have decided to place them in the middle of the design on Chart 7...I don't know about Chart 8...It looks so busy, as it is... Do you thinks that will be enough just using them on Chart 7.?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been bead embroiderering for over 50 year . Please watch out for Swarovski crystals! Not all of them are smooth on the inside. I have lost a couple projects from jagged places inside the crystal. Now I use a pearl remar to smooth out the interior. Even using seed beads needs to be culled for sharpness. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Now I use a pearl remar to smooth out the interior...


I did an online search for a pearl remar & all I found was obituary info. What it this, please?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It is called a reamer. Stupid keyboard!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have been bead embroiderering for over 50 year . Please watch out for Swarovski crystals! Not all of them are smooth on the inside. I have lost a couple projects from jagged places inside the crystal. Now I use a pearl remar to smooth out the interior. Even using seed beads needs to be culled for sharpness. Umoza


Thanks, I'll keep my eye out...What do you think of the placement? Chart 7 motif center enough?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The best one is the interchangeable from Fire Mountain Gems.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes that's where I put them on my first Elizabeth. I also placed them along the bottom edge of chart 8.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes that's where I put them on my first Elizabeth. I also placed them along the bottom edge of chart 8.


Did you bead each point? I thought of doing rows 3/7/11 (in line with the sl2,k1,p2sso stitches)...I have about 98 beads and don't intend to do any more than that...I don't like too much bling...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I placed them to help me recognize the points for whenever I blocked it. Working on getting all of my 2013 shawls blocked by the end of the year.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes, I placed them to help me recognize the points for whenever I blocked it. Working on getting all of my 2013 shawls blocked by the end of the year.


Thanks!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I have finished the 4 repeats of chart 3 and when the work is stretched out it measures 32" from the center neck to the end of the 4th repeat of chart 3. Does that sound right for the size stated? I'm hoping I don't need to add another repeat of this chart to lengthen it. I am anxious to get on with it


Well, I think it is big enough, since mine seems to measure about 28*, but the one I have here at home I used very teeny yarn. On to the next chart!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well, I think it is big enough, since mine seems to measure about 28*, but the one I have here at home I used very teeny yarn. On to the next chart!


Thanks for the input. I will press on. Edwina hopefully not long away!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> It is called a reamer. Stupid keyboard!


 :lol: :lol: My keyboard isn't very smart either. Sometimes it can't spell worth a darn. :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I know I promised a bit of lace history discussion a few weeks back. I am going to start off by linking to the very best information on the topic that exists online (at least that I have been able to find):

http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf

I realized that there isn't really anything I could write for you that wasn't just rewriting what is there already, so I thought the direct link would be appropriate. There was a lace conference in the UK in 2006, and I assume this was one of the papers presented.

It begins with a really fascinating discussion of the development of lace knitting in various geographic locations. And then it goes into great detail comparing stitch patterns/motifs from different areas. It is so interesting how different areas treated a diamond motif, or a chevron, putting their own spin on it. You will recognize several of these motifs as ones I used on both of these shawls.

And then there are several appendices that go into much more detail about those areas most known for their lace traditions, such as the Shetland Islands, Iceland, Russia, Estonia and the Faroe Islands.

There are almost 30 pages of good stuff, so after whoever is interested has had a chance to do a bit of reading, we can discuss.

Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hey everyone! I know I promised a bit of lace history discussion a few weeks back. I am going to start off by linking to the very best information on the topic that exists online (at least that I have been able to find):
> 
> http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dee! I'm going to check this out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I am going to start off by linking to the very best information on the topic that exists online


Thank you very much. Downloaded... I look forward to reading this.


> after whoever is interested has had a chance to do a bit of reading, we can discuss.


I look forward to that as well!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Dee. I had downloaded it when I saw it in the newsletter. Very helpful to start my serious exploration in lace.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Dee. Fascinating!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Thanks Dee. I had downloaded it when I saw it in the newsletter. Very helpful to start my serious exploration in lace.


Did you post a link in on one of the other KALs? I've had it for years, but I seem to recall that you may have done that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, in the Ruxton


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey! Where is everyone? I am struggling with the last chart of Elizabeth...All those yo's and my poor tired eyes...I put Swarovski crystals in the center of the flowers on Chart 7 and intend putting some at the points of this chart...These crystals are gorgeous and with the Slate color I am using...It just sets off the beauty of Elizabeth. I gave away my first Eliz. so this one is for me...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...I put Swarovski crystals in the center of the flowers on Chart 7 and intend putting some at the points of this chart...These crystals are gorgeous and with the Slate color I am using...It just sets off the beauty of Elizabeth. I gave away my first Eliz. so this one is for me...


Sounds wonderful. Can't wait to see it & I am sure that you will sparkle like your crystals when you wear it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Hey! Where is everyone?...


I've knitted my Edwina & will return to Elizabeth as soon as I've finished my 2nd Tristano. I might cast on both & switch back & forth but that might be too much like having two addictions on the go at the same time. Don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have put aside my Elizabeth and Edwina to work on the Tristano and to finish my worsted Ruxton. I'm going to bead both so I am working on the placement. Miyuki just released a new size 6 silver lined crystal. I received my designer's package from them yesterday. All the new colors and shapes for 2014 are fabulous.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've knitted my Edwina & will return to Elizabeth as soon as I've finished my 2nd Tristano. I might cast on both & switch back & forth but that might be too much like having two addictions on the go at the same time. Don't know if I could handle that.


You can handle it...On your second Tristano...you're way ahead of me...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have put aside my Elizabeth and Edwina to work on the Tristano and to finish my worsted Ruxton. I'm going to bead both so I am working on the placement. Miyuki just released a new size 6 silver lined crystal. I received my designer's package from them yesterday. All the new colors and shapes for 2014 are fabulous.


Oh my dear...those have to be out of this world gorgeous...I am lucky to find what little I do...Unless I go into Scottsdale...they have a magnificent bead store...I have never in my life seen so many beautiful things...But I don't get that way but once every two or three years...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

nanciann said:


> Hey! Where is everyone? I am struggling with the last chart of Elizabeth...All those yo's and my poor tired eyes...I put Swarovski crystals in the center of the flowers on Chart 7 and intend putting some at the points of this chart...These crystals are gorgeous and with the Slate color I am using...It just sets off the beauty of Elizabeth. I gave away my first Eliz. so this one is for me...


Just got home! Still on Chart 6 of Elizabeth. I have my beads ready to go into Chart 7. Your crystals sound scrumptious! I will anxiously await the final product!
I also am wondering how I will do with my eyes. I have been battling some sort of eye infection for a month now. My eyes blurr and I keep on knitting because I want to see what this is going to look like when I am finished!
I am so glad you are keeping this shawl for yourself. We all deserve a bit of beauty on our shoulders...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> I have put aside my Elizabeth and Edwina to work on the Tristano and to finish my worsted Ruxton. I'm going to bead both so I am working on the placement. Miyuki just released a new size 6 silver lined crystal. I received my designer's package from them yesterday. All the new colors and shapes for 2014 are fabulous.


I love listening to your "bead talk"! It sounds so elegant. Your knowledge is such an asset to us novice bead wanna be's! Thank so much!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I love listening to your "bead talk"! It sounds so elegant. Your knowledge is such an asset to us novice bead wanna be's! Thank so much!


Your so right, the "bead talk" is enticing... I find it really hard to decide what o buy online... So much to choose from... Like a kid in a lolly shop...that's me :lol:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

My problem with buying online is that I am never quite sure I am buying what I want...But I am learning...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nanciann said:


> My problem with buying online is that I am never quite sure I am buying what I want...But I am learning...


I know what you mean. If I can, I prefer to go to a shop with a sample of the yarn and a crochet hook to see what the beads look like on the yarn. I often discover that what I thought I wanted just won't do and come away with something entirely different.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay can I just add a tip? When buying online stick with silver lined. I have NEVER been disappointed. I did some research and found out that Miyuki beads makes the only real silver lined. The majority of bead stores get their's from them because they were tired of having to refund money from poorer quality silver lined from China and India. Personally I like the silver lined crystal and if I want some added bling I chose silver lined crystal AB. But never, never buy color lined or dyed beads unless you know how to seal them with Krylon acrylic finish.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> You can handle it...On your second Tristano...you're way ahead of me...


And me. I'm just starting row 19 of chart 5 of my Edwina. It's coming along, slowly. I want to start a Tristano next and then an Elizabeth and then .... I can see I'm becoming addicted and I'm not even finished with my first one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I love listening to your "bead talk"! It sounds so elegant. Your knowledge is such an asset to us novice bead wanna be's! Thank so much!


I totally agree. I definitely want to add beads to a shawl at some point.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay can I just add a tip? When buying online stick with silver lined. I have NEVER been disappointed. I did some research and found out that Miyuki beads makes the only real silver lined. The majority of bead stores get their's from them because they were tired of having to refund money from poorer quality silver lined from China and India. Personally I like the silver lined crystal and if I want some added bling I chose silver lined crystal AB. But never, never buy color lined or dyed beads unless you know how to seal them with Krylon acrylic finish.


Thank you for that great advice!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Okay can I just add a tip? When buying online stick with silver lined. I have NEVER been disappointed. I did some research and found out that Miyuki beads makes the only real silver lined. The majority of bead stores get their's from them because they were tired of having to refund money from poorer quality silver lined from China and India. Personally I like the silver lined crystal and if I want some added bling I chose silver lined crystal AB. But never, never buy color lined or dyed beads unless you know how to seal them with Krylon acrylic finish.


You can ALWAYS add a tip! Heck, I wish I had a tip jar for you! Thanks again for the great research.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay can I just add a tip? When buying online stick with silver lined. I have NEVER been disappointed. I did some research and found out that Miyuki beads makes the only real silver lined. The majority of bead stores get their's from them because they were tired of having to refund money from poorer quality silver lined from China and India. Personally I like the silver lined crystal and if I want some added bling I chose silver lined crystal AB. But never, never buy color lined or dyed beads unless you know how to seal them with Krylon acrylic finish.


Are Fire Mountain Gems beads ok? I just ordered a bunch of them! One bunch was Miyuki, but others weren't. Hope I didn't mess up on this!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

FMG uses their brand Matsuno which is a subsidiary of Miyuki. I have used their silver lined with excellent results. However, even when I sealed their color lined they still bled and ruined the project I was working on.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> FMG uses their brand Matsuno which is a subsidiary of Miyuki. I have used their silver lined with excellent results. However, even when I sealed their color lined they still bled and ruined the project I was working on.


Good to know! The only "lined" beads I bought were silver Miyuki, so they should be good. The round ones for my shawl are called clear, so maybe they will be okay. I have no idea what brand the Local craft stores sell! Guess I won't buy any Color lined beads!
Thanks so much for the information! I should have guessed by your name you would know a lot about beads!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


This is going to be glorious!!
Hope you get to wear it for Christmas.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


Karen, your shawl is going to be stunning! I can't wait 'til it's done to see it blocked!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


Karen that is sooooooo pretty. I am almost done chart 6 of same shawl. I know what you mean about those days you can't get thru a row. The last row I just did made my eyes cross. Time to call it quits for the night.
Thanks for sharing the picture. Red is my most favorite color ever!
Keep on knittin'....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


It's looking wonderful!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Last night I started on chart 7 (the last one) of Edwina. I was purling the fourth row, second half, when I found a mistake. No biggie, so tink, tink, tink I go, then whammo! I somehow screwed up one or two stitches, so I had to frog back to my lifeline. So I purchased Tristano and got my yarn for it, and am on row two of that. Edwina will have to sulk in her bag for another day!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That will teach her not to confuse mommy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> That will teach her not to confuse mommy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> That will teach her not to confuse mommy!


She sure has some major attitude!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


That is coming along beautifully. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


She's really going to have the WOW factor. Keep plugging along. :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm finally on row 26 of chart 5 on my Elizabeth. Some days I can't get through one row, but I'm plugging along. Here it is in fingering wool/silk.


I understand completely. Yesterday I spent the whole day doing the first row of Chart 8 of my Elizabeth. The yarn kept splitting as I was doing the k2tog's... I was happy to have that row behind me.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

So can i join here again, a little naughty i know... But i want to the Liz stole...but not alone... So she could be Elizabeths little namesake!! Ok?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, I guess you can play with us  Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I understand completely. Yesterday I spent the whole day doing the first row of Chart 8 of my Elizabeth. The yarn kept splitting as I was doing the k2tog's... I was happy to have that row behind me.


Is that yarn not knitting nicely? or is it the lace weight after all that fingering weight?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Is that yarn not knitting nicely? or is it the lace weight after all that fingering weight?


I haven't the faintest idea why this is happening...the ssk's are a piece of cake, also the sl2k1psso but those k2tog's are driving me up the wall...I must be pulling them tighter than I usually do...because of the darkness of the yarn...but I am going slowly and have about half the chart to do...My eyes tire so fast...so I am going slowly...
Thanks for asking...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I haven't the faintest idea why this is happening...the ssk's are a piece of cake, also the sl2k1psso but those k2tog's are driving me up the wall...I must be pulling them tighter than I usually do...because of the darkness of the yarn...but I am going slowly and have about half the chart to do...My eyes tire so fast...so I am going slowly...
> Thanks for asking...


Slow and steady .... No race.... Just try to enjoy... My heart is with you, please dont be sad x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Edwina has shrunk- but at least I have picked her back back up. I am slowly taking out a number of rows.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hang in there this seems to be the week of the 'frog'!  Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hang in there this seems to be the week of the 'frog'!  Umoza


Maybe its going to be Chinese year of the frog....... :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've finished my frogging for now- done the purl row but now need to work out where I am! Put a lifeline in for some reason after my failure to do so last time.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is a tip i have discovered, i am knitting a heavier cobweb, but not lace weight.. Ie 11 metres per gram, i started off with my new chiagoos, coz i loved them for tristano... But the metal needles are too heavy... Harmonies or bamboo are so so much easier.... On my hands and on contolling my work...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, that's why I switched to my Cubix.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> So can i join here again, a little naughty i know... But i want to the Liz stole...but not alone... So she could be Elizabeths little namesake!! Ok?


I was having separation anxiety knowing you were done! Panic attack over...glad you are still here. :wink:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I was having separation anxiety knowing you were done! Panic attack over...glad you are still here. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: no show without punch hey!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are funny. I have finally stopped having sharp pain in my left bicep, so now I can go to bed. Good night!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You guys are funny. I have finally stopped having sharp pain in my left bicep, so now I can go to bed. Good night!


Umoza, i today, did wonder if you ever slept....sorry you have pain... Sleep peacefully x


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.
I put a few into the last row of chart 6 and also the start of chart 7. It is very subtle but I think I like it. The beads do slow me down. I am adding them doing the crochet hook method and they have teeny holes in them! I think if I do beads on my next one I will pre-string them. It may be easier than all the stopping & starting.
After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on. 
My knitting is done for the day as I must get ready to go to work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.
> I put a few into the last row of chart 6 and also the start of chart 7. It is very subtle but I think I like it. The beads do slow me down. I am adding them doing the crochet hook method and they have teeny holes in them! I think if I do beads on my next one I will pre-string them. It may be easier than all the stopping & starting.
> After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on.
> My knitting is done for the day as I must get ready to go to work.


No, not boring. Subtly beautiful and elegant. You are suffering from the condition I developed when working on Catoctin - colour envy.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.
> I put a few into the last row of chart 6 and also the start of chart 7. It is very subtle but I think I like it. The beads do slow me down. I am adding them doing the crochet hook method and they have teeny holes in them! I think if I do beads on my next one I will pre-string them. It may be easier than all the stopping & starting.
> After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on.
> My knitting is done for the day as I must get ready to go to work.


Light colors show the stitch definition beautifully. When this is blocked you will be more than pleased...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.
> I put a few into the last row of chart 6 and also the start of chart 7. It is very subtle but I think I like it. The beads do slow me down. I am adding them doing the crochet hook method and they have teeny holes in them! I think if I do beads on my next one I will pre-string them. It may be easier than all the stopping & starting.
> After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on.
> My knitting is done for the day as I must get ready to go to work.


I think it's beautiful -definitely not boring!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No, not boring. Subtly beautiful and elegant. You are suffering from the condition I developed when working on Catoctin - colour envy.


Color envy would be an easy condition to develop with all these beautiful shawls coming off the needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.


Might be quiet time but 3am for doing something so intricate?? You're good!


> It is very subtle but I think I like it.


It is looking great 


> After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring ...


It's like Linda said, we all have colour envy! Like kids in a candy shop: every time we see someone else's shawl, we want one like it too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So can i join here again, a little naughty i know... But i want to the Liz stole...but not alone... So she could be Elizabeths little namesake!! Ok?


Heck yeah!!! I think that is a great idea! We'd miss you if you left us!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Maybe its going to be Chinese year of the frog....... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So can i join here again, a little naughty i know... But i want to the Liz stole...but not alone... So she could be Elizabeths little namesake!! Ok?


Would you mind if I kept you company, Sharon? I've been wanting to do Liz for a while and have just bought the pattern in Dee's sale.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Soft colors add so much elegance to anything knitted. Wonderful job!  Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Would you mind if I kept you company, Sharon? ...


I might tag along...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on....


I can tell you for a fact that when that "boring" shawl gets blocked it will be the belle of the ball! This type of pattern done in pale colors will turn out magnificently, you just watch.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Would you mind if I kept you company, Sharon? I've been wanting to do Liz for a while and have just bought the pattern in Dee's sale.


Bring it on !!! The more the merrier. X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I might tag along...


Goodie goodie x


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen, i think people that knit in soft colours have great feeling for colour and understand how to use the subtleties of it, yours is gorgie... Bright colours are lovely, but not always what people want to wear... Love your budding creamyness x


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Goodie goodie x


 :-D That's great.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I am still plugging away, slowly, on my Edwina. Just starting my third repeat of the second (?) chart. It will be lovely when it is done, lavender silk and merino lace.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sharon and Jane, I've just had to cast on. I had yarn in stash which I bought for another project and then decided didn't suit it. Also, I've been feeling lost since finishing Edwina. I've got other projects to do - mainly baby knitting - but I need and I mean NEED to have some lace on the go.

I'm using fyberspates gleam lace in peacock, which is 55% superwash blue faced leicester/45% silk; 3.25 needles. I have cast on for 2 extra repeats, so 127 stitches. I don't get on with provisional crochet cast ons so I've used Judy's Magic Cast on and started knitting at row 3.Ready to start chart A.
Already I can feel that peaceful satisfied glow inside and have a big smile on my face


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> ...my Edwina... will be lovely when it is done, lavender silk and merino lace.


Sounds heavenly


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sharon and Jane, I've just had to cast on...


Oh, you cheated!!



> I've been feeling lost since finishing Edwina... I need and I mean NEED to have some lace on the go.


I know exactly what you mean. However, I didn't stop when I finished Edwina. I have done one Tristano & have started a second. Then it will be either Elizabeth or Liz. I'll catch up!


> I'm using fyberspates gleam lace in peacock, which is 55% superwash blue faced leicester/45% silk;


Fabulous - just checked it out. I am so jealous of all of those lovely yarns you people have. Looks like you might only need one skein. I wonder how much they'd charge to ship to France - surely less than to Canada.


> Already I can feel that peaceful satisfied glow inside and have a big smile on my face


I have warned myself that I have to work on a pair of adult crocodile booties (Christmas present) before I touch my Tristano this evening.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I am still plugging away, slowly, on my Edwina. Just starting my third repeat of the second (?) chart. It will be lovely when it is done, lavender silk and merino lace.


Sounds gorgeous - very romantic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, you cheated!!

Quote:
I've been feeling lost since finishing Edwina... I need and I mean NEED to have some lace on the go.

I know exactly what you mean. However, I didn't stop when I finished Edwina. I have done one Tristano & have started a second. Then it will be either Elizabeth or Liz. I'll catch up!

I think I am the one catching up, Jane. I've done no lace since Edwina and you have finished one Tristano and started another - you are quick. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I finished my Edwina yesterday. Knitting it was smooth-going until the last chart. For some reason, I'd make a dumb mistake, and would find it when on the purl row, fix it, and continue on. Then I'd make another dumb mistake on the prior row involving double decreases! Yikes. I was determined to not frog back. Period! Twice that happened, and each time, it took a half hour to an hour to fix with magnifying lenses clipped by my "knitting" glasses. I think my nerves are shot! :lol: 

All of you with problems of a dumb mistake kind, you're definitely not alone.

Got her blocked this morning, stretching until she screamed. She's dry now, off the mats and relaxing. Maybe I can get some decent pictures in awhile....


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I finished my Edwina yesterday. Knitting it was smooth-going until the last chart. For some reason, I'd make a dumb mistake, and would find it when on the purl row, fix it, and continue on. Then I'd make another dumb mistake on the prior row involving double decreases! Yikes. I was determined to not frog back. Period! Twice that happened, and each time, it took a half hour to an hour to fix with magnifying lenses clipped by my "knitting" glasses. I think my nerves are shot! :lol:
> 
> All of you with problems of a dumb mistake kind, you're definitely not alone.
> 
> Got her blocked this morning, stretching until she screamed. She's dry now, off the mats and relaxing. Maybe I can get some decent pictures in awhile....


I know she'll be gorgeous...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I finished my Edwina yesterday. Knitting it was smooth-going until the last chart. For some reason, I'd make a dumb mistake, and would find it when on the purl row, fix it, and continue on. Then I'd make another dumb mistake on the prior row involving double decreases! Yikes. I was determined to not frog back. Period! Twice that happened, and each time, it took a half hour to an hour to fix with magnifying lenses clipped by my "knitting" glasses. I think my nerves are shot! :lol:
> 
> All of you with problems of a dumb mistake kind, you're definitely not alone.
> 
> Got her blocked this morning, stretching until she screamed. She's dry now, off the mats and relaxing. Maybe I can get some decent pictures in awhile....


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> I finished my Edwina yesterday.... Maybe I can get some decent pictures in awhile....


Looking forward to seeing her


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...you have finished one Tristano and started another - you are quick. :thumbup:


The first Tristano was in sport weight so it knit up really quickly. It just took a week.
This next one will take longer because it is in fingering weight - 64 more stitches.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The first Tristano was in sport weight so it knit up really quickly. It just took a week.
> This next one will take longer because it is in fingering weight - 64 more stitches.


I'm pretty certain my Tristano is going to be in lace weight as it is easy to customise. I have wound the yarn and it is sitting in front of me next to the pattern but isn't shouting as loudly as Liz yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm pretty certain my Tristano is going to be in lace weight ...


I just might do a lace weight one as well. Sharon's looks marvelous in that weight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just might do a lace weight one as well. Sharon's looks marvelous in that weight.


You are right, it does. AND I prefer knitting in laceweight to anything else.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sharon and Jane, I've just had to cast on. I had yarn in stash which I bought for another project and then decided didn't suit it. Also, I've been feeling lost since finishing Edwina. I've got other projects to do - mainly baby knitting - but I need and I mean NEED to have some lace on the go.
> 
> I'm using fyberspates gleam lace in peacock, which is 55% superwash blue faced leicester/45% silk; 3.25 needles. I have cast on for 2 extra repeats, so 127 stitches. I don't get on with provisional crochet cast ons so I've used Judy's Magic Cast on and started knitting at row 3.Ready to start chart A.
> Already I can feel that peaceful satisfied glow inside and have a big smile on my face


How do you plan to join at the center if you didn't do a provincial cast on? I've only ever used Judy's Magic Cast on for toe up socks so just wondering what you plan.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> How do you plan to join at the center if you didn't do a provincial cast on? I've only ever used Judy's Magic Cast on for toe up socks so just wondering what you plan.


I won't need to join at the centre because the stitches for the second half are held on the second cable. So if you imagine your sock toe after you have cast on on the two seperate needles, instead of continuing to work in the round, you work back and forth on the stitches on one needle just letting the other hang until you are ready to knit the second half when you knit back and forth on the stitches held on the hanging needle. No waste yarn needed , no unzipping and picking up stitches - which is what I always make a pig's ear of.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I finished my Edwina yesterday. Knitting it was smooth-going until the last chart. For some reason, I'd make a dumb mistake, and would find it when on the purl row, fix it, and continue on. Then I'd make another dumb mistake on the prior row involving double decreases! Yikes. I was determined to not frog back. Period! Twice that happened, and each time, it took a half hour to an hour to fix with magnifying lenses clipped by my "knitting" glasses. I think my nerves are shot! :lol:
> 
> All of you with problems of a dumb mistake kind, you're definitely not alone.
> 
> Got her blocked this morning, stretching until she screamed. She's dry now, off the mats and relaxing. Maybe I can get some decent pictures in awhile....


Congratulations! Can't wait to see her. I'm just starting chart 6. It's such a fun adventure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I won't need to join at the centre because the stitches for the second half are held on the second cable. So if you imagine your sock toe after you have cast on on the two seperate needles, instead of continuing to work in the round, you work back and forth on the stitches on one needle just letting the other hang until you are ready to knit the second half when you knit back and forth on the stitches held on the hanging needle. No waste yarn needed , no unzipping and picking up stitches - which is what I always make a pig's ear of.


That sounds like a great way to do it!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh I see. It's been quite some time since I worked up Liz. Thanks for your rely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I won't need to join at the centre because the stitches for the second half are held on the second cable. So if you imagine your sock toe after you have cast on on the two seperate needles, instead of continuing to work in the round, you work back and forth on the stitches on one needle just letting the other hang until you are ready to knit the second half when you knit back and forth on the stitches held on the hanging needle. No waste yarn needed , no unzipping and picking up stitches - which is what I always make a pig's ear of.


That sounds a great idea- have you tried? it but it sounds like it should work if you don't mind the cable or needle hanging down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds a great idea- have you tried? it but it sounds like it should work if you don't mind the cable or needle hanging down.


Yes I have tried it and it has worked perfectly - 2 repeats of chart a completed. The dangling cable doesn't bother me and ask the work grows, I will notice it less and less.
I first used Judy's Magic Cast on when I did the Toryanna Shawl, where like Tristano you cast on a lot of stitches to begin with then knitted the body up before going back to the other needle to knit the border. You could, of course do it the other way around - border first, then the body. I thought it would be a good pattern to use if you wanted to do the border in a different colour, toning or contrasting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds a great idea- have you tried? it but it sounds like it should work if you don't mind the cable or needle hanging down.


Yes I have tried it and it has worked perfectly - 2 repeats of chart a completed. The dangling cable doesn't bother me and ask the work grows, I will notice it less and less.
I first used Judy's Magic Cast on when I did the Toryanna Shawl, where like Tristano you cast on a lot of stitches to begin with then knitted the body up before going back to the other needle to knit the border. You could, of course do it the other way around - border first, then the body. I thought it would be a good pattern to use if you wanted to do the border in a different colour, toning or contrasting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes I have tried it and it has worked perfectly - 2 repeats of chart a completed. The dangling cable doesn't bother me and ask the work grows, I will notice it less and less.
> I first used Judy's Magic Cast on when I did the Toryanna Shawl, where like Tristano you cast on a lot of stitches to begin with then knitted the body up before going back to the other needle to knit the border. You could, of course do it the other way around - border first, then the body. I thought it would be a good pattern to use if you wanted to do the border in a different colour, toning or contrasting.


I'll remember that for other places where a provisional caston is needed as well. Would work well with interchangeables- simply remove the tips and put them on another cable and block the ends of hte first one ready for use later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll remember that for other places where a provisional caston is needed as well. Would work well with interchangeables- simply remove the tips and put them on another cable and block the ends of hte first one ready for use later.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Yes I have tried it and it has worked perfectly - 2 repeats of chart a completed. The dangling cable doesn't bother me and ask the work grows, I will notice it less and less.
> I first used Judy's Magic Cast on when I did the Toryanna Shawl, where like Tristano you cast on a lot of stitches to begin with then knitted the body up before going back to the other needle to knit the border. You could, of course do it the other way around - border first, then the body. I thought it would be a good pattern to use if you wanted to do the border in a different colour, toning or contrasting.


I have been knitting for 60 years and just learned something new. I love this idea. I considered myself an experienced knitter but have learned so much from the KPers on this site. Love it.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have been knitting for 60 years and just learned something new. I love this idea. I considered myself an experienced knitter but have learned so much from the KPers on this site. Love it.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad to be of service. I love it, too, when I learn something new.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll remember that for other places where a provisional caston is needed as well. Would work well with interchangeables- simply remove the tips and put them on another cable and block the ends of hte first one ready for use later.


I'll keep this in mind as well. However, since I have never done a provisional cast on before, I will take that route on my first attempt. It would seem to me, though, as you say, it would be easier to just start back up with the cable than dealing with picking up stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Glad to be of service. I love it, too, when I learn something new.


It is great that we have this venue to share. As Patsy Ruth says, despite many years of experience, I have learned so much since joining KP, most especially since I started knitting lace with these KALs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to encourage anyone who is doing Liz to at least try the provisional cast on I use on the pattern, particularly if you haven't done one for a lace shawl previously. 

I did a huge amount of swatching with many different provisional cast ons, and I picked the one that I felt gave the most consistent and nicest results for the pattern as designed. That doesn't mean that you shouldn't use another one if you have a go-to provisional cast on already, but your results may vary from the look of the pattern cast on. 

I included a link to a great video, and my usual detailed instructions. It is really super easy to put those stitches back on the needles. So please don't discount it without trying it at least.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I would like to encourage anyone who is doing Liz to at least try the provisional cast on I use on the pattern, particularly if you haven't done one for a lace shawl previously.
> 
> I did a huge amount of swatching with many different provisional cast ons, and I picked the one that I felt gave the most consistent and nicest results for the pattern as designed. That doesn't mean that you shouldn't use another one if you have a go-to provisional cast on already, but your results may vary from the look of the pattern cast on.
> 
> I included a link to a great video, and my usual detailed instructions. It is really super easy to put those stitches back on the needles. So please don't discount it without trying it at least.


I wasn't criticising your method, Dee. It's just that I've tried it several times before and just can't get a satisfactory result - just me messing it up -. Horses for courses, as the saying goes, I suppose.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I wasn't criticising your method, Dee. It's just that I've tried it several times before and just can't get a satisfactory result - just me messing it up -. Horses for courses, as the saying goes, I suppose.


I know you weren't! No problem! It does take a bit of practice, but I just didn't want anyone turned off by it before they even tried it. I always compare how easy something is to work with the end result, and to me, after days of swatching different combinations and comparing the results, even though this method was a tad trickier (in some ways) than other methods for putting that amount of stitches back on the needles, it consistently resulted in the most even stitches. I also loved how quick and easy it was to put those stitches onto the needle with the crochet hook. When designing shawls for publication, I have to worry (a lot! can't sleep! have nightmares!) about those sorts of things, and make my decisions accordingly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I know you weren't! No problem! It does take a bit of practice, but I just didn't want anyone turned off by it before they even tried it. I always compare how easy something is to work with the end result, and to me, after days of swatching different combinations and comparing the results, even though this method was a tad trickier (in some ways) than other methods for putting that amount of stitches back on the needles, it consistently resulted in the most even stitches. I also loved how quick and easy it was to put those stitches onto the needle with the crochet hook. When designing shawls for publication, I have to worry (a lot! can't sleep! have nightmares!) about those sorts of things, and make my decisions accordingly.


With your patterns the knitter's hand is held safely from start to finish so your worrying is worth it from our point of view. Thank you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I would like to encourage anyone who is doing Liz to at least try the provisional cast on I use on the pattern, particularly if you haven't done one for a lace shawl previously.
> 
> I did a huge amount of swatching with many different provisional cast ons, and I picked the one that I felt gave the most consistent and nicest results for the pattern as designed. That doesn't mean that you shouldn't use another one if you have a go-to provisional cast on already, but your results may vary from the look of the pattern cast on.
> 
> I included a link to a great video, and my usual detailed instructions. It is really super easy to put those stitches back on the needles. So please don't discount it without trying it at least.


I found the provisional cast on in the Liz pattern extremely easy, and picking up stitches was easy too -- picking up the stitches as the crochet chain was removed. No one can ever tell where that cast on was located because it all is so seamless - perfect (unless that person is familiar with the pattern and would know anyway).

BTW, I found that video easy to follow.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> No, not boring. Subtly beautiful and elegant. You are suffering from the condition I developed when working on Catoctin - colour envy.


I love that...color envy. That is exactly what it is.
Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Lynnhelen, i think people that knit in soft colours have great feeling for colour and understand how to use the subtleties of it, yours is gorgie... Bright colours are lovely, but not always what people want to wear... Love your budding creamyness x


Thanks so much. (((Hugs))))!

Thanks to all of you for your encouraging words. 
I have been decorating my house for Christmas since 6am. I just checked my computer and see that there are several pages more to this KAL. I feel as if I have been gone a decade!
If I keep decorating until supper I may be able to spend tomorrow morning knitting. I am so close to finishing this. I don't dare go near it tonight as I am exhausted.
Well, back to the boxes of garland...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll keep this in mind as well. However, since I have never done a provisional cast on before, I will take that route on my first attempt. It would seem to me, though, as you say, it would be easier to just start back up with the cable than dealing with picking up stitches.


Hey... My first provisional cast on too.... But I already used the crochet one..... We will see what happens when its time to get those stitches resuscitated!!! This using the spare line of circular is a goodie though... Hmm.
Hey....what is everyone talking about a set up row? The first of the pattern ?..or otherwise it did not happen on my little Liz...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> With your patterns the knitter's hand is held safely from start to finish so your worrying is worth it from our point of view. Thank you.


Yep thats how i feel too with your Dee magic.... THANK YOU X


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

CathyAnn
BTW said:


> Following it is fine, Cathy Ann; it is my execution which is the problem .
> I have used it reasonably successfully with thicker, less slippery yarns but with silky laceweight I just seem to make a mess when unzipping and picking up the stitches and it takes me forever. Talk about fumble fingers!
> 
> :


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Hey... My first provisional cast on too.... But I already used the crochet one..... We will see what happens when its time to get those stitches resuscitated!!! This using the spare line of circular is a goodie though... Hmm.
> Hey....what is everyone talking about a set up row? The first of the pattern ?..or otherwise it did not happen on my little Liz...


There is nothing called a set up row on the pattern. Maybe meaning the row knitted after the provisional is picked up?? If you are following the pattern, you will be fine.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> With your patterns the knitter's hand is held safely from start to finish so your worrying is worth it from our point of view. Thank you.


Thanks! Then it's all worth it! Sleep is very overrated anyways.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I woke up at 3am. I decided to try putting beads into Miss Elizabeth so thought this was the perfect quiet time to start.
> I put a few into the last row of chart 6 and also the start of chart 7. It is very subtle but I think I like it. The beads do slow me down. I am adding them doing the crochet hook method and they have teeny holes in them! I think if I do beads on my next one I will pre-string them. It may be easier than all the stopping & starting.
> After seeing all the beautiful jewel tone shawls I feel this one is a bit boring but I will carry on.
> My knitting is done for the day as I must get ready to go to work.


Lovely!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I am finally on the home stretch with Elizabeth! I have started chart 8 and it is slooooooow going. Between beads & YO's I need total quiet to concentrate on these final rows.
Wish me luck...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...Wish me luck...


Good luck 
I think that I will cast on Elizabeth soon. First, I need to finish a couple of WIPS - but with Christmas looming the # WIPS is growing instead of diminishing. I am 3/4 through chart 2 of my 2nd Tristano. When I get to chart 4 which is faster moving & less intricate, I will start Elizabeth so as to have some lace on the go.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am finally on the home stretch with Elizabeth! I have started chart 8 and it is slooooooow going. Between beads & YO's I need total quiet to concentrate on these final rows.
> Wish me luck...


I understand. I just finished mine and had the same problem...Now to do the blocking...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Good luck
> I think that I will cast on Elizabeth soon. First, I need to finish a couple of WIPS - but with Christmas looming the # WIPS is growing instead of diminishing. I am 3/4 through chart 2 of my 2nd Tristano. When I get to chart 4 which is faster moving & less intricate, I will start Elizabeth so as to have some lace on the go.


Thanks so much. I can't believe you are on a 2nd "T"! I haven't even started that one, although the pattern & yarn keep peeking at me and teasing!
Lace on the go....I love it!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

nanciann said:


> I understand. I just finished mine and had the same problem...Now to do the blocking...


Oh my, I have 'blocking envy' right now!

My grandson was here most of the day so I just finished the first row of chart 8. The men in my life will be home soon so I have to cook supper. I do hate when domestic duties get in the way of my knitting!

Here's a weird question: I am knitting with a 50/50 Merino-Silk lace weight yarn. It is sucking moisture out of my hands like crazy! I knit a row and smear hand cream on only to be putting more on in a few minutes. It is so strange. If I don't smear the cream on the yarn catches on all the teeny rough skin. It is so annoying. Has this happened to anyone or do I add this to the growing list of "getting older?"


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It started happening to me about five years ago. I talked to my doctor about it and he recommended Hydrophor ointment. Got it at the pharmacy and haven't had the problem since. All it takes is a small amount and it lasts for hours.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> It started happening to me about five years ago. I talked to my doctor about it and he recommended Hydrophor ointment. Got it at the pharmacy and haven't had the problem since. All it takes is a small amount and it lasts for hours.


You are a gem! Thank you. I will check for this tomorrow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> It started happening to me about five years ago. I talked to my doctor about it and he recommended Hydrophor ointment. Got it at the pharmacy and haven't had the problem since. All it takes is a small amount and it lasts for hours.


Thanks for the info! I have the same problem. I'll check it out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Thanks for the info! I have the same problem. I'll check it out.


Me, too. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!!! Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

merae said:


> Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


These shawls do have minds of their own, don't they. Well done. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Liz update.

Plugging away at the first chart of Liz. 9 repeats of the 15 done. But rather like you Jane, I wanted something more intricate as well so I've cast on Tristano too.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

merae said:


> Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


Oh my! Did you knit her in lace weight? I do like a lager shawl to snuggle in to! I am anxiously awaiting your pictures...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Liz update.
> 
> Plugging away at the first chart of Liz. 9 repeats of the 15 done. But rather like you Jane, I wanted something more intricate as well so I've cast on Tristano too.


You guys.... Just cannot stick to one at a time?!!!.... I am a bit jealous actually..... :lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

merae said:


> Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


Anxiously awaiting the visuals....


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Lace Ladies,
Those of you who have put beads into your shawls, does it matter if you add them on the pattern side or purl side? I added mine on pattern side but chart 8 has so much going on I thought it may be easier to put them into purl side. Will this affect the look? It seems as if the pearls "pop" a bit more on the side they were added to. Or it could be my imagination.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> You guys.... Just cannot stick to one at a time?!!!.... I am a bit jealous actually..... :lol:


I am extremely envious also! I can barely keep one shawl going, never mind two or three! When I grow up I wanna be shawlbedexterious!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Hydrophor ointment... All it takes is a small amount and it lasts for hours.


Does it rub off onto the yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

merae said:


> Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


Wow! You will really be enveloped in that lace. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Plugging away at the first chart of Liz. 9 repeats of the 15 done. But rather like you Jane, I wanted something more intricate as well so I've cast on Tristano too.


You made me go have another look at the Liz pattern. I love that blue! What are you doing yours with?
I can't wait until I get the Christmas decorating done because then I can sit & knit to my heart's content.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> You guys.... Just cannot stick to one at a time?!!!....


I think that it is a form of ADD - maybe ADKD - as in Attention Deficit Knitting Disorder.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> You guys.... Just cannot stick to one at a time?!!!.... I am a bit jealous actually..... :lol:


To be honest, Sharon, I don't usually have 2 shawls on the go. I'm really trying to distract myself from feeling low. So many bad things seem to happen in our family in November and I seem to have less energy to cope this time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Lace Ladies,
> Those of you who have put beads into your shawls, does it matter if you add them on the pattern side or purl side? I added mine on pattern side but chart 8 has so much going on I thought it may be easier to put them into purl side. Will this affect the look? It seems as if the pearls "pop" a bit more on the side they were added to. Or it could be my imagination.


I have added them to either side in the past. Once the shawl is blocked, it hasn't seemed to make a really noticable difference.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You made me go have another look at the Liz pattern. I love that blue! What are you doing yours with?
> I can't wait until I get the Christmas decorating done because then I can sit & knit to my heart's content.


I'm using fyberspates gleem lace in peacock because I had it in stash. It has rather more variagation than it appeared in the photo when I ordered it but I'm sure it will be fine blocked - it will have to be because I'm not frogging. No way!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm using fyberspates gleem lace in peacock ...


Oh, right... I remember looking it up. I love the colourway.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

merae said:


> Yeah! Miss Edwina is done and blocked! She decided that she wanted to be 80" wide and 40" deep. I am going to try and get pictures tomorrow!


Great news. Can't wait to see her. I'm halfway through chart 6 on mine but have some other projects needing to get done so it's slow going with her at the moment. She calls to me, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am extremely envious also! I can barely keep one shawl going, never mind two or three! When I grow up I wanna be shawlbedexterious!


Me, too!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

In reference to the Hydrophor ointment no it doesn't. It quickly absorbs into the skin.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> In reference to the Hydrophor ointment no it doesn't. It quickly absorbs into the skin.


Is that a Rx? Or an OTC? If so, what is the brand name?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a OTC and the brand name is Geritex although there are other companies. I just prefer this one because it really keeps my terribly dry hands soft.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> It's a OTC and the brand name is Geritex although there are other companies. I just prefer this one because it really keeps my terribly dry hands soft.


Thank you!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> To be honest, Sharon, I don't usually have 2 shawls on the go. I'm really trying to distract myself from feeling low. So many bad things seem to happen in our family in November and I seem to have less energy to cope this time.


I am really sorry it is a tugh time for you, but i am very glad you can sooth yourself with knitting, Remember, we may only be names and words on a screen, but, and i know i speak for many great people here, we really and truly do care... (((((((Hug)))))))


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So very true!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sharon, Umoza, thank you so much. There are so many very special people on this site so ready to reach out to comfort. It does remind me that at the base most people are good.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

It is a kinda yucky grey day today in Northern California, so no outside pics! And I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. Oh well. Edwina made in Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour in moonstone....#2 fine weight.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

merae said:


> It is a kinda yucky grey day today in Northern California, so no outside pics! And I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. Oh well. Edwina made in Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour in moonstone....#2 fine weight.


Have you seen AlderRose's directions. Of anyone, she's had the greatest success in blocking acrylic shawls.

Rosalie on steam blocking acrylic - Tristano Shawl KAL 11/16/13

STEAM-BLOCKING ACRYLIC

This process is also known as killing, but who wants to kill a shawl after working so hard on it? Steam-Blocking sounds so much better.

Use blocking mats covered by a layer or two of terry cloth towels with a smooth cotton sheet topping everything. Having a striped or plaid designed sheet it helps when pinning out the shawl.

Wash the shawl by hand and squeeze out the excess water. It doesnt hurt to have it a bit drippy when pinning it. Measure, measure, measure when stretching and pinning the shawl. Blocking wires can also be used with good results. Get the shawl perfectly shaped, because the steam-blocking process will set it for life.??

Set the iron on the hottest setting. Use woven tea towels or pieces of flannel and soak them thoroughly, then wring out the excess water. Leaving them a bit drippy is a good thing. Lay the tea towels double thickness over the shawl and gently set the iron on the wet tea towel... not pressing it at all. What is needed is steam, not weight. Lift the iron and place it on a new spot on the tea towel. When the iron has worked over the whole tea towel surface, soak and wring the towel again, lay it on an unsteamed area of the shawl, and repeat the process. Continue in this way until the whole shawl has been steamed. ??

Depending on the yarn and how much the shawl has been stretched, the yarn may visibly relax during the steam-blocking process. This could distort the blocking a bit, so steam-block the whole lace edge first, then work upward to the other areas of the shawl.

DO NOT PANIC! This process will leave your acrylic shawl feeling a bit stiff while it is still damp. Once the steam-blocking process is completed, the acrylic shawl can be immediately removed from the blocking restraints. To speed drying time, drape the damp shawl over a tight clothes line or other firm, clean spot. When dry, the shawl will be very soft.

A Steam-Blocked shawl can be easily laundered by machine. Too protect the shawl from being snagged, place it in a pillowcase and secure the closing with safety pins. Once laundering is completed, immediately remove the shawl and lay it flat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

merae said:


> ...I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. ...


Oh - too bad - but it looks lovely just the same. reminds me of the brown Stardust that I used.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you CathyAnn for the advice! I appreciate it!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - too bad - but it looks lovely just the same. reminds me of the brown Stardust that I used.


It looks much nicer in person! Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

merae said:


> It is a kinda yucky grey day today in Northern California, so no outside pics! And I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. Oh well. Edwina made in Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour in moonstone....#2 fine weight.


Beautiful!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Umoza. I am going to follow your lead and put beads on a shawl next!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

merae said:


> It is a kinda yucky grey day today in Northern California, so no outside pics! And I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. Oh well. Edwina made in Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour in moonstone....#2 fine weight.


So sparkly! It just says: wear me to the holiday party! 
What an elegant shawl, points or no points! You did a beautiful job.
Such talent!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

It is a horribly pouring rain, raw windy day here in Massachusetts today. Although I should be doing other chores I am going to finish Elizabeth. I am determined.
I know my day will get busy so to all those who celebrate HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Don't eat too much pie!
I will be thinking of all of you as I remember what I truly give thanks for. You are a wonderful bunch of caring giving friends and I am thankful to have you all in my life...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats a winner Merae, Congratulations... X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> It is a horribly pouring rain, raw windy day here in Massachusetts today. Although I should be doing other chores I am going to finish Elizabeth. I am determined.
> I know my day will get busy so to all those who celebrate HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Don't eat too much pie!
> I will be thinking of all of you as I remember what I truly give thanks for. You are a wonderful bunch of caring giving friends and I am thankful to have you all in my life...


Gees, your a sweetie... Guess what... We are going to experience our first ever thanksgiving feast this saturday.... Our daughter has a colleague visiting from Indiana who wants to cook for us.... HOORAY!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Gees, your a sweetie... Guess what... We are going to experience our first ever thanksgiving feast this saturday.... Our daughter has a colleague visiting from Indiana who wants to cook for us.... HOORAY!!!


Now that is a fine guest. Enjoy.

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here but to all those of you who do,Happy Holidays. Eat, drink and be merry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> It is a horribly pouring rain, raw windy day here in Massachusetts today. Although I should be doing other chores I am going to finish Elizabeth. I am determined.
> I know my day will get busy so to all those who celebrate HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Don't eat too much pie!
> I will be thinking of all of you as I remember what I truly give thanks for. You are a wonderful bunch of caring giving friends and I am thankful to have you all in my life...


Happy Thanksgiving back to you! And, i agree - the friendships we make here are definitely worth treasuring and being thankful for. You are all the best!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> To be honest, Sharon, I don't usually have 2 shawls on the go. I'm really trying to distract myself from feeling low. So many bad things seem to happen in our family in November and I seem to have less energy to cope this time.


Oh Linda, I am so sorry too that this is a trying time for you. What Sharon said is right though... about although we may be names on a screen, there is friendship and camaraderie there in abundance! I've read a few topics lately in the main section that were so nasty, like a weird cat fight... what in the world is the reason or point of that??? I am very grateful that we have our little haven here, with everyone being so considerate, respectful and caring. YAY us!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it is a form of ADD - maybe ADKD - as in Attention Deficit Knitting Disorder.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merae said:


> It is a kinda yucky grey day today in Northern California, so no outside pics! And I notice that I have to resteam the points, as they have disappeared. Oh well. Edwina made in Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour in moonstone....#2 fine weight.


How pretty! Love that soft color. it does look very festive indeed. It will be easy enough to get those points back if you follow the instructions given by CathyAnn. Good luck!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you all ready for me? I need some broad shoulders to cry on. I already snapped at my poor DH...
I am sending a pic of my "issue". It looks as if I somehow went off by a stitch. The pic is row 5, chart 8. It occurred about 3/4 of the way down the row. So close, yet soooooo far from the end. I can not figure out what I did. The pattern is fine then it is gone! I know it has to be frogged. Here is my problem: I had a life line in row 14. (The Purl row that was Knit.) It was giving me fits after the first few rows of chart 8 so I took it out. I am scared to death to frog so much. Not sure if i can rip to that row without loosing stitches. Any suggestions? 
I am going to make a pie. Then I may eat the whole thing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...I can not figure out what I did. The pattern is fine then it is gone! ...


Oh dear :-(
I wish I could resolve the problem. Someone who has already knit this, might be able to suggest a way of working back just on the section that went wrong.
So sorry...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Are you all ready for me? I need some broad shoulders to cry on. I already snapped at my poor DH...
> I am sending a pic of my "issue". It looks as if I somehow went off by a stitch. The pic is row 5, chart 8. It occurred about 3/4 of the way down the row. So close, yet soooooo far from the end. I can not figure out what I did. The pattern is fine then it is gone! I know it has to be frogged. Here is my problem: I had a life line in row 14. (The Purl row that was Knit.) It was giving me fits after the first few rows of chart 8 so I took it out. I am scared to death to frog so much. Not sure if i can rip to that row without loosing stitches. Any suggestions?
> I am going to make a pie. Then I may eat the whole thing!


Okay.... you are now ready to frog without a lifeline!!! You can do it!!!

That edge would be such a pain to "fix" that it is not worth it. it is off enough that there is not an easy fix. You would have to frog about about two inches of it in the section that is off and then recreate it with a crochet hook or just knit in that section. I used to do that, and sometimes it would take hours to get right. Now I find it easier to just frog the entire rows and start over.

The good news is that you have those couple rows of stockinette as a pad. So just carefully frog to the purl row right before you started row 1 of that last chart. You'll know it because if you are really frogging slowing and paying attention, the final row you will frog will be the one that has a bunch of yarn overs on it. Once those yarn overs go away, you have the live stitches of the final purl row of the previous chart exposed. If you have spray starch or Magic Sizing, then spray those live stitches and let it dry. That way you won't have to worry about them 'running".

But if you don't have the starch available (and I never do) just take a needle smaller by about 2 sizes or more. Carefully place those stitches back on the needles, slowly, not worrying about which way the stitch sits on the needle. And if you drop a few, just grab whatever loop you can from that stitch, even if it is a row before. You can fix all of that later.

So then you have all the stitches on the needles going this way and that, and even have a few that you picked up on a previous row. Starting at the beginning of the RS row, take the right needle and move the stitch from the left needle to the right, not knitting it, just slipping it from the left to right needle, and correct the orientation then. If you dropped a yarn over, you can make it then. You can fix those stitches that you had to poke the stitch below and just pull the purl row stitch through the previous row and set that on the right needle with the correct orientation.

Stitches don't "run" as easily as you think they would. If you go slowly, are very careful, and most importantly, be patient, this is really not a hard thing to do. Trust me, I do it all the time!

You can do it!! This is an invaluable skill to learn with lace knitting. I can't tell you how many times I've done it, and now I don't think twice... something goes wrong, off the needles, SWOOSH!!!!!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Okay.... you are now ready to frog without a lifeline!!! You can do it!!!
> 
> That edge would be such a pain to "fix" that it is not worth it. it is off enough that there is not an easy fix. You would have to frog about about two inches of it in the section that is off and then recreate it with a crochet hook or just knit in that section. I used to do that, and sometimes it would take hours to get right. Now I find it easier to just frog the entire rows and start over.
> 
> ...


How can I ever thank you? I do have spray starch! Go figure. 
I will make some tea, calm down, and start. No need to eat that whole pie now!
Thanks again. You talked me off the cliff!
Lynn


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> How can I ever thank you? I do have spray starch! Go figure.
> I will make some tea, calm down, and start. No need to eat that whole pie now!
> Thanks again. You talked me off the cliff!
> Lynn


lynn, I'm sorry I called you Jane... I got confused since Jane had answered you right under your post. Ooops!    Glad you have starch... I'll be here all afternoon, just PM me if you get stuck.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> How can I ever thank you? I do have spray starch! Go figure.
> I will make some tea, calm down, and start. No need to eat that whole pie now!
> Thanks again. You talked me off the cliff!
> Lynn


My heart is pounding for you.... Eeep.... BREATHE

Just reading Dees instructions makes me sweat!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Okay.... you are now ready to frog without a lifeline!!!


More pearls of wisdom to paste into my "lace" file.
Thank you 
Hopefully, though, I'll never need to refer back to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...I will make some tea, calm down, and start...


Good luck.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sharon, 
I'm working on something where I've had to frog "stitch-by-stitch" more than I ever have before.
I've become very familiar with what Dee describes!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Sharon,
> I'm working on something where I've had to frog "stitch-by-stitch" more than I ever have before.
> I've become very familiar with what Dee describes!


You guys are like knitting Bungee jumpers.... Without a bungee cord!!! I can do one by one.... But take out all needles, no life line.... Seems like free fall... Scarey - for me.... Guess i will have to one day... Lucky i have you guys to hold my hand, and push me over the edge!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried the hand dyed yarn from miss babs,... It looks so pretty and our politicians are going to impose more tax on imports soon i reckon, so.... Might need to build up my stash! Just wondered because i don't want to be seduced by colour when quality is of equal importance to me,,


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I got some as a gift and something told me to wash it first. Boy was I glad! It ran so much it too almost all of the color out. I over dyed it myself later.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I have used Miss Babs yarns for two of Dee's patterns, my Wilshire (Yasmin lace weight) and Tristano (sport weight). I didn't have bleeding issues with the Yasmin, but it was a light color. I am forwarned now so I can be cautious when I block my Tristano, it is a very saturated color and may bleed. But I think the yarn quality and customer service are both excellent. You can see my Wilshire on Ravelry if you are interested in how the yarn knitted up.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/susantrail/wilshire-shawl


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227897-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

